# Databook IV Discussion thread - Part 1



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I can't believe every Raikage's name is A.


Its a title, tari101190.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, but I wanted their real names too. And it seems every Jinchuuriki is called B too. But we know the last ones real name.



> Fukai's name in the databook is given as Blue B (ブルービー, Burū Bī). Like the Raikage being named A, the jinchuriki candidates are given the name B. The name "Fukai" is actually not mentioned.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 5, 2014)

So is it confirmed that all 100000 Zetsus besides White Zetsu and Guruguru were real people?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

What about Hinata's Juho Soshiken?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

probably does not say anything, but oh well.


----------



## Ginkurage (Nov 5, 2014)

Seelentau said:
			
		

> By Suzaku: Kaguya's hair needle attack is actually a Kekkei Mora called Rabbit Hair Needle (兎毛針, Tokehari). I can't read the description due to it being on the crease.



Jiraiya Otsutsuki confirmed?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Just checked the collection thread... Rinnegan stuff really ? Wake me up when the most terrible bits are finished being translated.



Hussain said:


> probably does not say anything, but oh well.



Says Minato is countered by Kirabi.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

> Wake me up when the most terrible bits are finished being translated.



The Itachi shit is already done


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> The Itachi shit is already done



link ?
10char


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

> So Naruto is 30? Yahiko didn't look older than Naruto which was 16. In the movie Naruto is 18 and looks like an adult





Now I know that the art got a little out of hand here, but still, tell me it's not weird that Kishimoto intended Yahiko to be 15 here while Naruto is nearly 17.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Just checked the collection thread... Rinnegan stuff really ? Wake me up when the most terrible bits are finished being translated.
> 
> 
> 
> Says Minato is countered by Kirabi.



Grimmjo queen of the mean. 
but I suppose so.... -__-


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> probably does not say anything, but oh well.



About 21 years ago
The A B-Combo and the first battle!

The future Yondaime Raikage A and his guard B have come to recognize each others bravery by crossing swords multiple times.

Or so. Because of all these translation requests I can remember why I dropped Japanese in school. Damn, I hated it. .__.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

lol, sorry to bother you. 



> The future Yondaime Raikage A and his guard B have come to recognize each others bravery by crossing swords multiple times.



Do you mean crossing swords with each other (A Vs B), or with each other against Minato???


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

Minato isn't mentioned in the text. Was it taken from his article in the databook?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

lol yes. :rofl
I give up.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 5, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Minato isn't mentioned in the text. Was it taken from his article in the databook?



Can you translate this:


Just the minato part


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

Okay, then maybe it is written from his view. It would make more sense anyway. The bolded text means "The first battle with the A B-Combo" then, and the text is about Minato, who crossed swords with them and how they began to recognize each other.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

though if Minato is 24 when he died (17 years ago), so he was 19 when he facing both of them! 
not too shabby.


----------



## SearchingForSasukeKun (Nov 5, 2014)

So Killer Bee was 15, A was 26 and Minato was 20 during their fight.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

I wouldn't give those dates too much attention. They're crappy.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

If I posted Gai's page, not much text, would you please translate?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> I wouldn't give those dates too much attention. They're crappy.



they are, and they make no sense either. :rofl


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

SearchingForSasukeKun said:


> So Killer Bee was 15, A was 26 and Minato was 20 during their fight.



God damn, a 15 year old B countering Minato. Dat B


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

SearchingForSasukeKun said:


> So Killer Bee was 15, A was 26 and Minato was 20 during their fight.



Lmao.

Madara: What kind of an Adult Fights Seriously w/ Kids.
Answer: Stll Minato......

Whats up with Minato going all Killing Machine Shinobi on these kids...First Obito, now Killer Bee. Thank god Naruto is Naruto and not Konohamru. Probably would of killed Konohamaru Corps. for trying to be a Rival lol.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 5, 2014)

> Thank god Naruto is Naruto and not Konohamru.



Wut?**


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

At least we finally have a name for Sasuke's Hawk.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 5, 2014)

So much for Minato's jutsu being able to damage Juubi Jin Obito like a respective individual(you know who you are) would like you to believe. 

Now don't get me wrong Minato is my second favorite character but the constant wanking gets to me sometimes. 

Anyways, with that out of the way, does Madara being listed as the sole user of  "Perfect form Susano'o" means that Sasuke and Kakashi uses another type?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Wut?**


he's drunk, as always. 


Sorin said:


> So much for Minato's jutsu being able to damage Juubi Jin Obito like a respective individual(you know who you are) would like you to believe.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong Minato is my second favorite character but the constant wanking gets to me sometimes.
> 
> Anyways, with that out of the way, does Madara being listed as the sole user of  "Perfect form Susano'o" means that Sasuke and Kakashi uses another type?



Kishi saved his ass, and that's why he did not allow Minato to use it. U_U


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorin said:


> So much for Minato's jutsu being able to damage Juubi Jin Obito like a respective individual(you know who you are) would like you to believe.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong Minato is my second favorite character but the constant wanking gets to me sometimes.
> 
> Anyways, with that out of the way, does Madara being listed as the sole user of  "Perfect form Susano'o" means that Sasuke and Kakashi uses another type?



Doesn't seem like it as theirs fits the description as well as Madara's (massive chakra, full body, wings). It just seems to be another mistake in a DB filled with them.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 5, 2014)

@ Hussain

Come on man, it's written in the book that it failed. Though it wasn't even employed, and yet the fact that is downright stated that it failed means that it wouldn't matter even if he had actually used it. 

I'm actually  disappointed with how Kishi treated Minato in the war. Besides one or two feats at the beginning which we already knew that he is capable of and some small feats in the middle and at the end, he was constantly a let down for me. Though i suppose he was against god tier juubi jins, but still.

Anyway not the thread to talk about that. 

Can someone translate some of Kakashi's profile, please? The pages when he's against pain would be great.



> Doesn't seem like it as theirs fits the description as well as Madara's  (massive chakra, full body, wings). It just seems to be another mistake  in a DB filled with them.



You're probably right. It was curious that Madara is listed alone as the user of PS when Sasuke's and Kakashi looks almost the same. 

Who even writes these databooks? I don't believe Kishimoto does all of that. Maybe he supervises the contents somewhat and the editors do the rest, which would explain a lot of shit like the hyperboles like Amaterasu being as hot as the sun and FRS recently being called the most amazing ninjutsu are added by the editors and that's why they don't make sense in canon. And then we argue like fools. smh


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

We haven't seen the jutsu on work, so it's pointless to talk about. 
though I don't know why would that be a far assumption when even madara who was stronger than obito
got defeated by one hit KO'd from Zetsu who only used his hand. lol

well, it does not maater now either way, it's gone.

Edit:
Minato's feats were superior to all the Hokages in this war, so I'm not complaining about that...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Wut?**



He probably meant to say that Naruto is Naruto and not Minato.



Hussain said:


> Minato's feats were superior to all the Hokages in this war, so I'm not complaining about that...


----------



## Synn (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone tell me what his chakra natures are?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Synn said:


> Can someone tell me what his chakra natures are?



fire,water,earth bro!!!


----------



## Synn (Nov 5, 2014)

MS81 said:


> fire,water,earth bro!!!



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

What happened to the translations


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Flee on sight... he'll hunt down every rookie without restraint.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Flee on sight... he'll hunt down every rookie without restraint.






> Better Hide Yo Kids!!!!!



Actually I like this one Better.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Is there another Databook after this one? 
it does not make sense to put so much question marks, and not reveal some stuff if this is the last.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Flee on sight... he'll hunt down every rookie without restraint.



Academy Teacher : Kids... there is one thing you should know about the harsh world out there. Run when you see this man




RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> You can dislike minato all you want, but its not hard to see that minato did the most this war. Not sure why you find it funny. Anyone with any sort of reading comprehension knows that.



You still here ?


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> At least we finally have a name for Sasuke's Hawk.



link?
10char


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Most buff 15 year old ever


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 5, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Most buff 15 year old ever



Well, it's a fantasy manga


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 5, 2014)

*Truth-Seeker Correction. SaiST, you can rest easy. 


Quote:
Originally Posted by FF-Suzaku 
I need to make a minor (okay, somewhat major) correction on the Truthseeker Orbs thing.

I accidentally translated the phrase shinra bansho as "creation of all things," but it actually means "all of creation" or "everything in the universe." It's not saying that they're using the ninjutsu "Creation of All Things" to manipulate/control the Truthseeker Orbs, but rather that they're using "the power of the universe".

Sorry for any confusion. *

Just when you thought couldn't get retarded naruto be going cosmic level.Bring the moon clan otuski(sp) clan. Fuck chakra <<cosmic is the next shit.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Academy Teacher : Kids... there is one thing you should know about the harsh world out there. Run when you see this man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 5, 2014)

oh that's pretty solid by gunners there


----------



## j0hnni_ (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd like to see some of Sakumo, but there's only half a page on him...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

"Make way, I'll be first."


----------



## Joakim3 (Nov 5, 2014)

at that Minato parting the Uchiha sea to fulfill his chilling killing fantasies 

I find it funny that Yahiko died at 15 which means Nagato became "Pain" at the age as well. He makes Obito & Sasuke's mental "collapses" at their respective ages all the more comical relative to him, who at 15 years old took the insanity notch up to lvl 11

That kid REALLY lost his shit early


----------



## KibaforHokage (Nov 5, 2014)

Obito was 14 rin died right?

Any pages on Itachi?


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Nov 5, 2014)

So basically, Sasuke didn't get back his arm, while Naruto did?

Wasn't expecting that. 

Maybe Naruto no longer has his yang body part regeneration tech and just the kyuubi chakra regrew his arm. Or perhaps Sasuke deliberately refused it for some reason.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 5, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> at that Minato parting the Uchiha sea to fulfill his chilling killing fantasies
> 
> I find it funny that Yahiko died at 15 which means Nagato became "Pain" at the age as well. He makes Obito & Sasuke's mental "collapses" at their respective ages all the more comical relative to him, who at 15 years old took the insanity notch up to lvl 11
> 
> That kid REALLY lost his shit early



lol obito went mad against the world over some chick he never even asked out.He didn't even kiss this chick. Man when went nuclear ,fantasy level emo.


----------



## Joakim3 (Nov 5, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> lol obito went mad against the world over some chick he never even asked out.He didn't even kiss this chick. Man when went nuclear ,fantasy level emo.



It was Madara's doing though.... obito didn't come up with that grand scheme himself unlike Nagato. Nagato had his own agenda with akutsuki from the very beginning


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Nov 5, 2014)

Any info on powers of each bijuu? Also, anything significant on Spiral Zetsu (Tobi)?


----------



## Faustus (Nov 5, 2014)

^yeah, does Guruguru have his own profile page? Did he get all natures listed?


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Nov 5, 2014)

He has a profile page (he is officially named Tobi), but his natures have one big question mark over them. I just want to know if there's something interesting about him, he is pretty much the most mysterious character so far.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> He has a profile page (he is officially named Tobi), but his natures have one big question mark over them. I just want to know if there's something interesting about him, he is pretty much the most mysterious character so far.



*sniff sniff*

Smells like retcon.




KibaforHokage said:


> Any pages on Itachi?



Fuck loads.

But translators are all busy riding the Rinnegan Pole.


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 5, 2014)

Woow Darui looks fucked up on his page.


----------



## phlogistinator123 (Nov 5, 2014)

I could translate a bit of the Itachi part. Again, I stress that my Japanese sucks, and I do not have the RInnegan to instantly decipher Japanese on my tablet:

"Uchiha genius (prodigy?) mastered all jutsus of his clan. By using treasures and mirrors (Yalta and sword?) can protect against ninjutsu for susanoo time (duration?). While knows very power method, make him invincible with susanoo, but can use only for a few minutes (at anytime?) because very low chakra. This is why Itachi chooses abilities carefully using lightning (fast) thinking (intelligence?) to pinpoint best jutsu to use. Mangekyo jutsus place huge strain on him, and runs out chakra after 72-hour (I read as tsukuyomi) and amaterasu. So can only use 2 out of 3 mangekyo jutsu fully, or half-done (???) if use all. Must pick carefully."

Then the rest is some Uchiha history being some hero of the village.

Which means I interpret, that he can only use both tsukuyomi and amaterasu fully (without susanoo since run out of chakra), or like in the Sasuke fight, his tsukuyomi wasnt used fully (broken), so he could use amaterasu, then a bit of susanoo before running out of chakra after a few minutes of god mode.

The mangekyo page I read a bit, but it was a bit blurry. Says something like:

"Descended from the Rinnegan, and can gain some parts of power of the original God eye, Need yin chakra to use illusory (genjutsu) part and yang chakra for (???? can't read ?????) ... since most Uchiha potent in Yin, its power is genjutsu, but if implanted in Yang person, power is (really cannot read). If both Yang and Yin (I think from Hashirama cell), can use ultimate jutsu Izanagi. I think the "power" of yang is some resurrection or relates to physical world like amaterasu. Saw "amaterasu" in there. Drains heavy on non-Uchiha (implants?). Can use all jutsu of mangekyo if have both yin and yang, but need a lot more chakra and skill if implanted. Has some power of Rinnegan - shared vision if one person takes one eye, the other takes the other (Obito?). Unlock using hatred and strong emotion. But has power to switch between Rinne (gan?) and mangekyo, only those with blood (line) can. Most power retained and enhanced (genjutsu and read frames) in upgrade (to Rinnegan) but some exclusive to mangekyo form (unique mangekyo jutsus per eye)." - nothing on Susanoo not being exclusive to mangekyo.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

phlogistinator123 said:


> I could translate a bit of the Itachi part. Again, I stress that my Japanese sucks, and I do not have the RInnegan to instantly decipher Japanese on my tablet:
> 
> "Uchiha genius (prodigy?) mastered all jutsus of his clan. By using treasures and mirrors (Yalta and sword?) can protect against ninjutsu for susanoo time (duration?). While knows very power method, make him invincible with susanoo, but can use only for a few minutes (at anytime?) because very low chakra. This is why Itachi chooses abilities carefully using lightning (fast) thinking (intelligence?) to pinpoint best jutsu to use. Mangekyo jutsus place huge strain on him, and runs out chakra after 72-hour (I read as tsukuyomi) and amaterasu. So can only use 2 out of 3 mangekyo jutsu fully, or half-done (???) if use all. Must pick carefully."
> 
> ...



Unless you've pulled this shit out of your ass,  then that invincible part will ruin lots of lives here.


----------



## ryz (Nov 5, 2014)

If anybody translates Neji's page please do let us know!



Regards, the .


----------



## Vice (Nov 5, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Unless you've pulled this shit out of your ass,  then that invincible part will ruin lots of lives here.



So will that "only a few minutes" part.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Unless you've pulled this shit out of your ass,  then that invincible part will ruin lots of lives here.



I asked Seelentau to check the Nagato entry, he saw nothing relating to genjutsu. This guy probably wants attention, take it with a grain of salt, at least until another translator verifies his work.

I hope he is legit though.


----------



## phlogistinator123 (Nov 5, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Unless you've pulled this shit out of your ass,  then that invincible part will ruin lots of lives here.



There is no direct translation from the Japanese 無敵 , which was always used. It just means "no enemy" if transliterated, but in context, it means either "invincible, cannot be countered, unmatched, unrivalled, or cannot exceed". Unless they use 殺すことはできません (cannot be killed) then it is another matter.


----------



## Vargas (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone please tell me Kabuto's nature types 










And what the hell is that means?=>


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kabuto possesses Wind, Earth, Water, Yin, Yang. And he's a Senjutsu user.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

^
what he said.  Although it feels weird that some characters who use Kuchiyose weren't listed as Kuchiyose users. Kabuto is one of them. Unless of course the chart descriptions were translated wrong.




Vice said:


> So will that "only a few minutes" part.



Thats all it takes for the King to solo myfriend


----------



## Vargas (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Kabuto possesses Wind, Earth, Water, Yin, Yang. And he's a Senjutsu user.


Thanks alot bro!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am still mad that they only gave him 2 pages, fuck you DB creators....


----------



## Reddan (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice to see the new information. It really does seem like Kakashi was Hiruzen born again. 

Funny enough it seems like Minato may actually have been the weakest of the Hokaes, but perhaps the most talented ignoring Hashirama's freakish strength. Had Minato lived to around 40 it seems certain he would have surpassed Hiruzen and Tobirama.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

phlogistinator123 said:


> The mangekyo page I read a bit, but it was a bit blurry. Says something like:
> 
> "Descended from the Rinnegan, and can gain some parts of power of the original God eye, Need yin chakra to use illusory (genjutsu) part and yang chakra for (???? can't read ?????) ... since most Uchiha potent in Yin, its power is genjutsu, but if implanted in Yang person, power is (really cannot read). If both Yang and Yin (I think from Hashirama cell), can use ultimate jutsu Izanagi. I think the "power" of yang is some resurrection or relates to physical world like amaterasu. Saw "amaterasu" in there. Drains heavy on non-Uchiha (implants?). Can use all jutsu of mangekyo if have both yin and yang, but need a lot more chakra and skill if implanted. Has some power of Rinnegan - shared vision if one person takes one eye, the other takes the other (Obito?). Unlock using hatred and strong emotion. But has power to switch between Rinne (gan?) and mangekyo, only those with blood (line) can. Most power retained and enhanced (genjutsu and read frames) in upgrade (to Rinnegan) but some exclusive to mangekyo form (unique mangekyo jutsus per eye)." - nothing on Susanoo not being exclusive to mangekyo.



Mangekyou page? That's news to me. 

I see a section dedicated to the different designs.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Reddan said:


> Nice to see the new information. It really does seem like Kakashi was Hiruzen born again.
> 
> Funny enough it seems like Minato may actually have been the weakest of the Hokaes, but perhaps the most talented ignoring Hashirama's freakish strength. Had Minato lived to around 40 it seems certain he would have surpassed Hiruzen and Tobirama.




He's already stronger than Tobirama and Hiruzen though. U_U
He's superior to Tobirama with his best jutsu (FTG & shunshin), having 2 extra elements does not make him stronger. And Hiruzen having B rank elemental jutsu does not make him stronger either.

as for Hashirama, Minato stronger than him with his BM. @>@


----------



## Vice (Nov 5, 2014)

Minato is in no way stronger than Hashirama. Stop it.


----------



## Vargas (Nov 5, 2014)

I know that Kabuto is a Suiton and Doton master, but i don't recall him ever using Fuuton:sanji




Grimmjowsensei said:


> ^
> what he said.  Although it feels weird that some characters who use Kuchiyose weren't listed as Kuchiyose users. Kabuto is one of them. Unless of course the chart descriptions were translated wrong.



Yeah it's pretty weird...  snake contract+Monstrous Manda 2 + 38 Edo Tenseis...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Vargas said:


> I know that Kabuto is a Suiton and Doton master, but i don't recall him ever using Fuuton:sanji
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, kinda feels like the charts were randomly made, because I've seen similar errors on some other characters.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Vice said:


> Minato is in no way stronger than Hashirama. Stop it.



When Hashirama deals with the Juubi's strongest attack we can talk. U_U



Vargas said:


> I know that Kabuto is a Suiton and Doton master, but i don't recall him ever using Fuuton:sanji



a lot of characters seem to have gotten some elements randomly. Even itachi has wind out of no where. U_U


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

^
Minato has 3 out of nowhere


----------



## GearsUp (Nov 5, 2014)

this Is why no one trusts the dbs


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> as for Hashirama, Minato stronger than him with his BM. @>@



WTF am I reading?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> ^
> Minato has 3 out of nowhere



Not really. Kakashi mentioned that years ago. Even the yin/yang was expected because of what he did to Kurama, in my head canon he always has them, but I did not have proofs back then. U_U

though it's strange he has fire, instead of water to me. 



> WTF am I reading?



Unless Hashirama is faster than 8th Gate Gai, he's getting speedblitzed. U_U


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Not really. Kakashi mentioned that years ago. Even the yin/yang was expected because of what he did to Kurama, in my head canon he always has them, but I did not have proofs back then. U_U
> 
> though it's strange he has fire, instead of water to me.
> 
> ...



Yes really, Minato never used any elements.

Itachi has at least shown procifiency with Suiton and Katon and only wind is asspulled.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 5, 2014)

itachi's screen time is quadruple of minatos. No surprise we haven't any of minatos.

Dunno why itachi didn't use wind though. He could've used a shadow clone so that the clone and original could combine their fire and wind to make a devastating attack.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yes really, Minato never used any elements.
> 
> Itachi has at least shown procifiency with Suiton and Katon and only wind is asspulled.



we have barely seen any fight for him. 
and in this war, Kishi made him lose his hand right away. 

itachi has plenty of time, and yet never showed any wind attack, even though he could have used it in his last battle rather than making Tayuya soloing him with B-rank genjutsu. So much for the best genjutsu user.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> we have barely seen any fight for him.
> and in this war, Kishi made him lose his hand right away.
> 
> itachi has plenty of time, and yet never showed any wind attack, even though he could have used it in his last battle rather than making Tayuya soloing him with B-rank genjutsu. So much for the best genjutsu user.



To sum up, you blame Itachi for having wind out of nowhere but think Minato having 3 elements that he never used is somehow justified ? 

Come on Hussain. You have to let go @ some point.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

I did not say I blame him, I only gave an example. Heck, even Kankuro has lightning, when he needed Omoi to use that against Deidara. Why would he need Omoi if he can use it himself?

Choji used earth jutsu in this war against the Juubi's TBB, yet the Databook gave him the fire release, but not the earth. Itachi was only an example. U_U


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't think the elements each character has corresponds to what affinities they know how to use. Some of these characters may have had latent affinities with some of these elemental releases, but never really learned how to use them.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I did not say I blame him, I only gave an example. Heck, even Kankuro has lightning, when he needed Omoi to use that against Deidara. Why would he need Omoi if he can use it himself?
> 
> Choji used earth jutsu in this war against the Juubi's TBB, yet the Databook gave him the fire release, but not the earth. Itachi was only an example. U_U



I think having an affinity and being able to effectively use it are different things.

If Itachi thought Katon, suiton and his sharinga covered all his bases, he may have never trained to learn wind jutsus.

Same goes for everyone else.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Just because they can use all these listed elements, it doesn't mean they're utilised into their signature jutsu fighting style.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipment of my two copies delayed until tomorrow morning. :/

Still, they'll arrive faster than I originally anticipated.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope they don't just take years. -___-


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hopefully by next year.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 5, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't think the elements each character has corresponds to what affinities they know how to use. Some of these characters may have had latent affinities with some of these elemental releases, but never really learned how to use them.


I'm pretty sure what's listed is the ability to use the element to any extent, even only slightly. The only person whom we know of to naturally achieve combat-proficiency with every element is Hiruzen.

To perhaps explain it better... when Naruto was learning to use wind chakra, he first had to learn how to consistently transform his chakra into wind by trying to cut a leaf. After he passed that step he could be considered to be a "Wind Element user" even if he wouldn't have been able to use it in a fight.

It's only when Naruto passed the second step, cutting the waterfall, that he was at the level necessary to actually use Fuuton in battle, meaning he could create a large amount of wind chakra in a short amount of time.

So Sakura, for example, could be at Stage One (cutting the leaf equivalent) with four elements but not be at Stage Two (cutting the waterfall equivalent) with any of them. Or someone like Kakashi might be at Stage One with Wind and Fire and Stage Two with Lightning, Water and Earth.


----------



## Seon (Nov 5, 2014)

Probably been asked to death but do we have a translation on Itachi and or izanami?


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 5, 2014)

Why can't Minato and Itachi fans knock it off already? We don't want to sift through all that silly invective to find translations


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

I want Madara's pages translated.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm busy translating what you all wanna know.


*Spoiler*: __ 



the minor technique list at the end of the book

yeah, I suck 
but then again, it's not like I'm getting paid or anything 




SaiST, where did you order from? My order was sent yesterday at 1 pm or so. No idea where it is, though. Poorfags can't afford tracking. ._.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 5, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Dunno why itachi didn't use wind though. He could've used a shadow clone so that the clone and original could combine their fire and wind to make a devastating attack.



The only people he didn't hold back against were Nagato and Orochimaru in Hydra Mode, who both needed the Totsuka. So there's not much reason he'd need a bigger fireball.​


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> I'm busy translating what you all wanna know.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll pay you 5 bucks to translate Itachi pages and Itachi jutsus. Give me your account number.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

SaiST said:


> CD Japan, Seelentau.



I ordered there, too. But I got no message about a delay or so. :/

@Grimmjowsensei, na. I'm not good enough to demand any form of payment. I'll just translate what I personally want to know and share it with the community. You can find those translations here, btw:


----------



## SaiST (Nov 5, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> I ordered there, too. But I got no message about a delay or so. :/


I put down extra for shipping. Tracking originally said it was coming today, then I got a call this morning from FedEx telling me that it'll be arriving no later than 10:30 AM EST tomorrow.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I put down extra for shipping. Tracking originally said it was coming today, then I got a call this morning from FedEx telling me that it'll be arriving no later than 10:30 AM EST tomorrow.



It's _arriving_ tomorrow? Oh... well, where do you live? I live in Germany and when I ordered the book of Sha, it took a month or so. The book of Hyo took about two weeks.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 5, 2014)

Michigan, USA.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait... wut?

People are actually surprised Kabuto has wind nature?

He has more people inside him then Naruto did at the height of his Hotel Jinchuuriki situation.

What's even more ridiculous is he has Orochimaru inside of him and we know how that mutha lover gets around the block:In any case, Orchimaru alone would give him wind as he used it back in part one:


----------



## Wrath (Nov 5, 2014)

Kabuto got Orochimaru's powers, not his skills.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 5, 2014)

I would kill for Fuu (jin) translation. How on earth fucking WATERFALL village got SEVEN-tails???


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Faustus said:


> I would kill for Fuu (jin) translation. How on earth fucking WATERFALL village got SEVEN-tails???



Yeah, I want to hear the story of how they got him.


----------



## herobito (Nov 5, 2014)

anything yet on mei? im trying to figure out the timeline for the mist, yagura, rin obito and kisame.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't. You'll go mad. Promised.


----------



## herobito (Nov 5, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Don't. You'll go mad. Promised.



me? does that mean the story is messed up?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Nov 5, 2014)

You should first translate each character in order of who I like most.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 5, 2014)

Can I hope for the translations of Kakashi's character page, Obito's character page, Gai's character page, Eight Gates, Sekizo, Ya-gai, Raiden, Kamui Raikiri, Raiton Kage Bunshin, Kamui and Kamui Shuriken? Obviously, I'm not requesting all of this? Just, something here and there, if possibile


----------



## herobito (Nov 5, 2014)

is it true spiral zetsus page has him named tobi? or references him?   if tobi isnt really obito i swear kishi im gonna....

edit: swirly is goofy tobi. i was worried obito was possesed or something dumb.
whyd kishi kill off obito when swirly and him were close?  so many lost chances for interaction.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Nov 5, 2014)

herobito said:


> is it true spiral zetsus page has him named tobi? or references him?   if tobi isnt really obito i swear kishi im gonna....



I'm starting to think the Tobi we knew was really Obito wearing Spiral Zetsu like in the flashback. Then, later, Obito just starting wearing a mask. Because Tobi when he was first shown acted more like Spiral Zetsu than Obito.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Can I hope for the translations of Kakashi's character page, Obito's character page, Gai's character page, Eight Gates, Sekizo, Ya-gai, Raiden, Kamui Raikiri,* Raiton Kage Bunshin*, Kamui and Kamui Shuriken? Obviously, I'm not requesting all of this? Just, something here and there, if possibile



Raiton Kage Bunshin were listed as an A-rank jutsu, I hope Raiden is an S-rank jutsu as well.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 5, 2014)

So Kaguya is an alien.

Huh.



> To obtain the fruit of the Divine Tree, the Rabbit Goddess descended.
> 
> From the moment they assumed humanoid form, mankind had walked a world of strife waging war against one another. The ground was stained with blood, and as if drinking it in, the Divine Tree took root in the earth. In time, the Divine Tree bore a single fruit, and a clan migrated from another world in search of it. They were the Ōtsutsuki clan. Kaguya, leader of the Ōtsutsuki, ate the Divine Tree's fruit and became the originator of Chakra, and with that tremendous power subdued the world in the blink of an eye.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah we've come to that conclusion quite a while ago


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Final chapter spoilers is killing the DB interest.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

SOURCE

Does it mention if the FTG-Giri does not require a seal to use it? Or how does it work exactly?
because I'm debating a Tobirama's fan for so long and he insist that this jutsu does not need any seal...

&

and/or it's speed?
like does it mention anything about the speed/teleportation itself whether it's faster, slower, or the same speed as the FTG?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

> Final chapter spoilers is killing the DB interest



True 

I really want to see that Zetsu and Kaguya's entries say


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hiraishin Giri is a Taijutsu and only B rank. It's not a ninjutsu.

Hiraishin 2nd step is an A-Rank Ninjutsu.

Hiraishin is an S-Rank Ninjutsu.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 6, 2014)

herobito said:


> me? does that mean the story is messed up?



Yep. Horribly.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 6, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> I'm busy translating what you all wanna know.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Lucky me, these are what I find interesting.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 6, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Hiraishin Giri is a Taijutsu and only B rank. It's not a ninjutsu.



that makes no sense.


----------



## herobito (Nov 6, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Yep. Horribly.



im afraid to ask.... does anything involve madara or obito? 
whats up with the rin thing? and the curse seal?
when did mei become mizukage? was obito ever controlling yagura? 
if not, why did kisame know tobito then? :[

o gawd...


----------



## Amanda (Nov 6, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Don't. You'll go mad. Promised.



Ooh, I'm intrigued. Translations, please. I wanna go mad.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 6, 2014)

Please translate everything about Kakashi, his jutsus and awesome Sakumo


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> that makes no sense.


And with what part are you having difficulty?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 6, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> And with what part are you having difficulty?



How can it be Taijutsu when he's using FTG which is a ninjutsu?


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 6, 2014)

Ahhh,yeahhh,all it took was some b rank taijutsu for my nicca to merk izuna.

lol,guess the animu failed with that one.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe Hiraishin isn't an inherent requirement of the move, and shunshin could be used instead.

Moving fast and slashing is a taijutsu move.

It's like a Chidori without the lightning, and simply using a knife instead. So just a taijutsu move with no ninjutsu aspect to it.


----------



## tracytracy22 (Nov 6, 2014)

herobito said:


> im afraid to ask.... does anything involve madara or obito?
> whats up with the rin thing? and the curse seal?
> when did mei become mizukage? was obito ever controlling yagura?
> if not, why did kisame know tobito then? :[
> ...



The only thing I know about Mei is that she was the mizukage Zabuza attempted to overthrow - it says in the little box on her page with the Zabuza image. Makes sense - he seemed to love the bloody mist system, which Mei was trying to get rid of.


----------



## herobito (Nov 6, 2014)

thanks ^^^ 
i wish there were dates for naruto events tho.


----------



## tracytracy22 (Nov 6, 2014)

There maybe...there is this whole section of the databook called  A Furious Mind - Mizukage Mei - Record of Mistaken Thoughts, which may have more on her back-story.

Have been trying to get translations for it. Will let you know as soon as I have found anything.

Btw does anyone have a translation of Hiruzen's databook entry - would be very interested in what it has to say.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 6, 2014)

^
I heard from Turrin that its full of wank praising him on being a genius, and that he might have been more talented than Tobirama when he was younger.

I hope that last part isn't true.

But one thing is for sure is that it wasn't mentioned that he was the strongest hokage. So the 'hiruzen is teh strokest hurrkage' theories can finally be put to rest now.


tracytracy22 said:


> *The only thing I know about Mei is that she was the mizukage Zabuza attempted to overthrow *- it says in the little box on her page with the Zabuza image. Makes sense - he seemed to love the bloody mist system, which Mei was trying to get rid of.



Zabuza was gonna smack a ho dat day.

I still kinda ship em' tho.


----------



## tracytracy22 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot Revy! The talent part should't come as too much of a surprise though really.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Please translate everything about Kakashi, his jutsus and awesome Sakumo



they translated so far was Raiton Raijū Tsuiga and lightning shadow clone.

I figured lightning tracking beast would be an B-rank but oh well. 

Atleast lightning shadow clone is a A-rank jutsu.


----------



## KnightGhost (Nov 6, 2014)

Where are the translations why does it seem ppl are dragging there feet


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

KnightGhost said:


> Where are the translations why does it seem ppl are dragging there feet



Aren't as many translators around, and people are more interested in the final chapter(s) to give a shit.

Final chapter, can't unsee.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

I guess once the final chapter's interest does down the translators will come to translate all the pages.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

Cover: [][]

... This adhesive is annoying. 

Stupid, cheap paper. *mumble, grumble*​


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Nov 6, 2014)

SaiST, if you could scan at least some pages it would most likely help translators (since the current scans/photos are not very good quality).


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Now SaiST, you know what I want to see. 


*Any page that has this:* 

輪廻眼  



*Or this: *

輪廻写輪眼 





*Edit*: Damn SaiST, you can't just leave us dawg.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 6, 2014)

Revy said:


> ^
> I heard from Turrin that its full of wank praising him on being a genius, and that *he might have been* more talented than Tobirama when he was younger.
> 
> I hope that last part isn't true.
> ...



That choice of words. . . 

Turrin believes that he was –in fact– more talented than Tobirama from a very young age (according to the DB, of course), not that he 'might have been'. _Hiruzen's entry, Tobirama, Talent, Young Age_ — make of it, what you will. 



Turrin said:


> Hiruzen's entry is filled with a-lot of hype, but no mention of him being the the strongest Hokage, so people can rest at ease with that. I believe it does say that he showed greater talent than Tobirama at a young age, and his hype as the professor still seems to be very much intact, as it's mentioned severals times in the entry and how he was praised for the title.



The _Purofessā_ reigns.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh well.
Guess Kishi had to throw him a bone somewhere considering he's been shitting on him ever since he got resurrected.

SaiST,can you scan Tobirama's page. I got someone to translate the whole thing except for a blurry part?

And also a scan of this page too,SaiST...


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 6, 2014)

what rank is the jutsu?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

_* SaiST facepalms._

Danzō's page, torn...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> How can it be Taijutsu when he's using FTG which is a ninjutsu?


Because _Hiraishin no Jutsu_ is a setup for _Hiraishin Giri_, like _Baika no Jutsu_ ('Multi-Size Technique') is a setup for _Nikudan Sensha_ ('Human Bullet Tank').


SaiST said:


> _* SaiST facepalms._
> 
> Danzō's page, torn...


_Izanagi_! Quick!
Sacrifice your eye for the good of the fandom!


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 6, 2014)

Icegaze said:
			
		

> what rank is the jutsu?



I don't know. But someone did a rough translation on the last sentence. Maybe we'll know more once I get a clean scan and a friend to translate it.

天泣 tenkyuu (rain from a cloudless sky) (p. 323 197/211)

The last sentence reads:
「水遁を得意とする扉間の術だ。」
"Talented in Water style techniques, it is Tobirama’s jutsu."

Tobirama must have excellent chakra control considering he shouldn't have been able to perform any jutsus while being impaled with madz rodz.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]

Please be patient with me, guys. Gonna get this lil' section out of the way first.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh, no problem. Take your time, and keep that hand steady now.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 6, 2014)

thanks, SaiST.

will remain perch'd in the mean time.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone started translating Itachi's profile yet


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

'kay, all done with the the mini technique section. I'll get started on the profiles in a lil' bit.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

still can't believe there is no meteor jutsu


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Anyone started translating Itachi's profile yet



Nope.

Not much new and/or interesting information. 


How do I know this? I asked my homie. 



vered said:


> still can't believe there is no meteor jutsu



My ass is still sore from that.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 6, 2014)

There's no Second Mizukage either. Or a Blaze Release explanation.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> There's no Second Mizukage either. Or a Blaze Release explanation.



Really are you sure?
It seems that the DB was half assed just like and rushed just like the end of the manga was.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, I'm sure. There's no Kagami Uchiha, either. And many shinobis don't have ages or other information.

There's definitely another databook in the works, mark my words.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 6, 2014)

No Kagami!?

What about Sasuke Sarutobi?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 6, 2014)

Nothing, either. The little box talks more about Hiruzen than about his father, I think.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Worst DB ever.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 6, 2014)

By the way, I finished translating the names and stuff (no descriptions) of the minor techniques, if anyone cares (probably not): 

With SaiST I can correct them, so thanks for that man


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

There are no entries on the dojutsus either:
No Sharingan entry or Rinnegan entry or the new named dojutsu the Rinne-sharingan.
Their powers for the most parts and mechanics of the Rinnegan and the Rinne-sharingan are still not explained.
perhaps more info will come from the profiles and jutsus with the full translations.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 6, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> By the way, I finished translating the names and stuff (no descriptions) of the minor techniques, if anyone cares (probably not):
> 
> With SaiST I can correct them, so thanks for that man



please send 
1) hirashingiri
2) bee ink clone 
3) raiga bomb
4) hirashin level 2 

i cant see them on naruto wiki 
access is blocked
thank you


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 6, 2014)

I have the Databook, but I don't have time to go through all the threads to see everything posted.  Let me know if you want anything specific.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 6, 2014)

I haven't translated those, sorry :/


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> I have the Databook, but I don't have time to go through all the threads to see everything posted.  Let me know if you want anything specific.



Is there anything about the dimensions Kaguya was using?


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey Seelentau, can you check the Tsukuyomi entry and translate the text for the image showing the victims of the Mugen Tsukuyomi?

I believe you should see a panel of the Daimyo, Rinnegan blazing in their eyes. That Rinnegan Genjutsu baby!!

Thanks in advance. 



vered said:


> There are no entries on the dojutsus either:
> No Sharingan entry or Rinnegan entry or the new named dojutsu the Rinne-sharingan.
> Their powers for the most parts and mechanics of the Rinnegan and the Rinne-sharingan are still not explained.
> perhaps more info will come from the profiles and jutsus with the full translations.



At this point, I'm not even going to get my hopes up. All I want to confirms is whether or not the Indra's Sharingan powers are built into the standard Rinnegan (no tomoe).

Victory against Klue-sama is not something a young upstart like Blink-kun is allowed to taste.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

SaiST said:


>



Thank you SaiST-san.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 6, 2014)

Hm, seems it actually didn't work *sigh*
I have to enter an email address but it doesn't send me anything ._.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

There's Itachi.



Seelentau said:


> Hm, seems it actually didn't work *sigh*
> I have to enter an email address but it doesn't send me anything ._.


Right Click, Save As ain't workin' out?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep, that was my intention.

[EDIT] - There's Obito.


----------



## Seiji (Nov 6, 2014)

No statistics?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, but, we still get charts of Nature Releases we've never seen even seem them *use!* 







...   ​







... Anyways, all the Uchiha are up. 

[EDIT] - Graahh, annoying. Wish I could use the feeder, but the pages are too small.


----------



## Flagrance (Nov 6, 2014)

Did they fix the ridiculous hyperboles that overhyped people like Itachi to the maximum.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

What do you think?


----------



## Flagrance (Nov 6, 2014)

Aw...Christ. You think they would fix that horrid writing...


----------



## christoncrutches (Nov 6, 2014)

My impression from skimming the other thread is there are a lot of characters with two and three natures under their belts who never use elemental jutsu. I remember it being noted that most jonin have mastered two natures so I guess it's inevitable.

Question - Is there anything on Sasuke's rinnegan, and why it has a unique appearance?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

I've gotten up to Gaara. I'll try my best to at least finish the profiles before I turn in tonight. It's annoying, 'cause I'm multitasking with some other work that needs to be done, and I was expecting to be able to use my scanner's feeder... Turns out, these pages are a bit too small. 



christoncrutches said:


> My impression from skimming the other thread is there are a lot of characters with two and three natures under their belts who never use elemental jutsu. I remember it being noted that most jonin have mastered two natures so I guess it's inevitable.


Considering how long it's supposed to take to learn any Seishitsu Henka, I would have expected only the seasoned Jōnin to have two or more under their belt. I honestly think it's ridiculous that practically *everyone* does, and that most of them haven't even demonstrated them.

Inton and Yōton are one thing, since they are an integral part of many of the specialized techniques we've seen throughout, but there's no point in listing all of these characters as capable of several different kinds of Seishitsu Henka if they don't even use them.



> _Question - Is there anything on Sasuke's rinnegan, and why it has a unique appearance?_


Preliminary results say no.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2014)

Flagrance said:


> Aw...Christ. You think they would fix that horrid writing...



I heard they give away lube with databook to make it easier to swallow if you know what I mean


----------



## Hero (Nov 6, 2014)

Is there anything on Mei (history/stats)


What are Sakura's stats to Slug Princess? Katsuyu profile?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2014)

Hero said:


> Is there anything on Mei (history/stats)
> 
> 
> What are Sakura's stats to Slug Princess? Katsuyu profile?



There are no stats this time sadly. Mei has a one page profile If I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Preliminary results say no.



You checked Sasuke's profile?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

tari, gimme a bit. It'll only include what I've scanned thus far though, you okay with that? Or would you rather wait until I'm done?



Klue said:


> You checked Sasuke's profile?


I think it was pointed out before, but his profile seems to be a lot more about his actions, rather than his abilities.

It could be touched on in another part of the book, I'm just not seeing anything about it just yet.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey Saist, thanks for the hardwork, where will you be placing the updated translation?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

o.o Uh...

'kay, so that everybody's clear on this: I'm *not* translating. Just scanning.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2014)

The translations have stopped all because of those shitty last chapters


----------



## KnightGhost (Nov 6, 2014)

We'll dam nobody is translating the book


----------



## The Undying (Nov 6, 2014)

Dunno if this has been asked yet, but what the hell's the difference between Kanseitai Susanoo and Iso Susanoo? Does it even fucking elaborate, unlike 98% of this databook?


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

The Undying said:


> Dunno if this has been asked yet, but what the hell's the difference between Kanseitai Susanoo and Iso Susanoo? Does it even fucking elaborate, unlike 98% of this databook?



I think Kanseitai is the Perfect/True version, and Iso is when it covers the Nine Tails.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

i think there's a chance for some rinnegan information in the Madara/Hagoromo/Kaguya/Nagato profile pages.we need them all translated.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2014)

Alright, I gotta stop at Killer B for tonight.


----------



## Hero (Nov 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> There are no stats this time sadly. Mei has a one page profile If I'm not mistaken.



Probably because Naruto and Sasuke nuked the power scalings lol. They'd both have 100 but everyone else would be chilling in the mid 30's


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Nov 6, 2014)

Can someone translate Daruis bio and his Black Lightning page so we can know what makes it different from regular Lightning? 

I don't care that the book doesn't include stats, I actually want to know more about techniques than anything.

Also could someone translate Third Raikage Hell Stab, Laser Circus, Flying Raijin, and Mountain Sandwich?


----------



## tracytracy22 (Nov 7, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Yeah, but, we still get charts of Nature Releases we've never seen even seem them *use!*



Kishi really messed up here in my opinion - instead of listing the elements that the characters have an affinity/potential for, he should have just listed the elements each character has mastered. 

Would make so much for sense if you ask me!


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 7, 2014)

Damn it. 
Why couldn't this data book come out two weeks before the last chapters came out.
We'd have this shit all translated in no time.

thanks for scanning some pages SaiST. Look forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 7, 2014)

So, are Third Kazekage and Mizukage the only kages that were left without names? I understand Third Mizukage, but Kazekage... Poor bastard


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 7, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Is there anything about the dimensions Kaguya was using?




*Spoiler*: _These?_ 









If not then I'll look through the book again, forgive me it's 4am. >_>


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 7, 2014)

Dark hope,scan Tobirama's data book entry plz!


----------



## Trojan (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm going to take a wild guess and assume that the translator have already read a lot of the Databook probably. Whether if they did translate it or not.

Does the Databook give any new informations whatsoever that we did not know about already? 
or does it at least, explain some scans in a different way than how people generally interpreted it?


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 7, 2014)

SaiST said:


> 'kay, all done with the the mini technique section. I'll get started on the profiles in a lil' bit.



When you will have uploaded all the pages could you please do a mass upload with everything in a single album? 



MS81 said:


> they translated so far was Raiton Raijū Tsuiga and Lightning Shadow Clone.
> 
> I figured lightning tracking beast would be an B-rank but oh well.
> 
> Atleast lightning shadow clone is a A-rank jutsu.



Can you please link?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> When you will have uploaded all the pages could you please do a mass upload with everything in a single album?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please link?



and .


----------



## Klue (Nov 7, 2014)

SaiST said:


> What do you think?



Excellent work. 


Though, page 78 is missing.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> 
> Though, page 78 is missing.


Whoops.

It's in there now.


----------



## Source (Nov 7, 2014)

Anything on Night Gai?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 7, 2014)

Wasn't there an interview  with Kishi in the Databook?

I'm only surprise that the interview never got translated. 
I thought it will get translated in like no time.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm surprised that no one in the Naruto community has a personal Japanese friend in real life, it's quite astonishing.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 7, 2014)

We *all* have takL... 









​
But dang, they couldn't find a more flattering image of Sai's brother? Dude looks strung out.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 7, 2014)

question:-did we get any significant info about Ashura yet?like if he was Jinchuriki or not?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 7, 2014)

At least not in his article.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 7, 2014)

Okay, got up to Shikaku...



86 pages left from the character files section... 

_* SaiST goes for a coffee break._


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Nov 7, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Okay, got up to Shikaku...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So where are the translations?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 7, 2014)

With the MIA translators.

Seelentau might be doing a little somethin' beyond the technique names over at Narutopedia, I haven't been checking the past few days.

It's unfortunate that we don't have a number of translators still active in this community. I miss Nihongaeri, njt, Pazuzu, Gottheim... That said, this Data Book doesn't seem to be disclosing much of anything we didn't already know, beyond names of characters and techniques(most of which we already know from the camshots), and still leaves a number of questions unanswered.


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 7, 2014)

Is there a page with the list of new things we've found out?

Also any new information on Hashirama's sage mode? Shikotsurrin? Mei's background?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 7, 2014)

tari, I'll PM you a link of what I've scanned thus far in a few minutes.

jackieshann there's a Data Book Collection thread stuck alongside this one here.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh okay thanks. Maybe just wait until you finish instead.

Also I have a theory that Sealing Jutsu are all Yin jutsu, but just checking through chakra nature specialisms to check. As in the guys who know specialise in sealing jutsu maybe are all listed as Yin nature types. But of course non-yin types can use sealing jutsu too, just not as well. Like genjutsu.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 7, 2014)

Are any of them listed without Yang? Due to the Uzumaki, I figured it'd be more of a Yang thing.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah that's what I thought, but someone like Kushina is only listed as Yin.

While Tsunade is only Yang, but Sakura is Yin & Yang.

Everyone listed as Yon, or only Yin, who isn't an Uchiha either has used genjutsu or sealing jutsu out of their limited shown jutsu. Like Iruka tried to seal Naruto's movements early in the war I think.

Sakura was said to have more potential that Tsunade or something along those lines. I think it's because Sakura is naturally good at both Yin & Yang, whereas Tsunade is mostly only naturally good at Yang. We know Tsunade can use both too, but Sakura is naturally more inclined towards Yin than Tsunade according to this chart.

I think Sealing jutsu are Yin. Healing is probably Yang.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 7, 2014)

Mm, you're probably right.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 7, 2014)

I like sealing jutsu, barrier jutsu, and genjutsu the most of all jutsu, so that would probably all be Yin jutsu.

Also my theory about how Hiraishin works is this: The user has a curse seal tattoo on their body which they invoke and then use chakra sensing to teleport to one of the scattered seal marks. And so Minato's guards probably only each have one third of the curse seal tattoo.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Nov 7, 2014)

Hashirama's case could be interesting - perhaps he does not have Yin listed because his bringer of darkness is yang based? It could be the same about Tayuya, since her sound genjutsu seemingly makes her ''demons'' physical. Maybe not ALL genjutsu are yin-based. Also I'm just curious, what is the classification of Kabuto's hakugeki (white rage)?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 7, 2014)

No I'm sure all genjutsu are Yin and I'm guys who aren't listed as Yin can still use Yin jutsu, it's just not a something they naturally have an affinity for.

Loads of characters who aren't listed as Yin still have used Yin, illusions, or sealing jutsu.

White Rage is ninjutsu/senjutsu.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 7, 2014)

Character Files: Complete

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to roast a few marshmallows over my scanner.


----------



## KnightGhost (Nov 7, 2014)

So nobody translated  the itachi pages? I guess it created to much  but hurt to stomach I understand tho


----------



## Faustus (Nov 7, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Character Files: Complete
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to roast a few marshmallows over my scanner.



Mhm, perfect, thanks. I see all kages has some info on them, so maybe Third Mizukage's and Kazekage's names are mentioned. Each jin has at least some info, and bjjus also have a little.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 7, 2014)

Skimming through the databook, I learned that the first Tsuchikage is Onoki's grandfather. Just so you know.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 7, 2014)

Whose leg to I have to hump to get the Itachi pages translated?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 7, 2014)

> Skimming through the databook, I learned that the first Tsuchikage is Onoki's grandfather. Just so you know.



Anything interesting in Kaguya and Zetsu's entries or is it all stuff we already know?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 7, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Skimming through the databook, I learned that the first Tsuchikage is Onoki's grandfather. Just so you know.



Nepotism everywhere.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 7, 2014)

So SaiST, can you tell us what Hinata's Juho Soshiken is supposed to do?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2014)

So do we know what the Susano'os Sasuke and Kakashi had are, seeing as Madara was the only one to awaken PS? 

His profile pages confirm that so it wasn't just a mistake on the jutsu pages.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 8, 2014)

Madara wasn't listed as a user of Izanagi either, Pika.

What we can clearly see takes precedence here.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 8, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Madara wasn't listed as a user of Izanagi either, Pika.
> 
> What we can clearly see takes precedence here.



His profile page explicitly talks about Izanagi though, so that's obviously an oversight. It also says he is the only PS user on his profile, so that's what we assumed to be an error mentioned in two different places.

I'm wondering if Sasuke's pages will give his a different name to account for it or it's just Kishi being incompetent as usual.

Kakashi's I don't really expect to be explained. He was drunk as shit when he wrote that chapter and probably doesn't remember it happened.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 8, 2014)

_"It mentions that the difference between this and the normal version is that it perfectly forms an entire body. It also mentions that it's clad in armor that can be reshaped into wings, allowing the user to fly."_

Sounds like what we saw from Sasuke and Kakashi, wouldn't you say? 

I'm not even putting it on Kishimoto, but Caramel Mama.


----------



## Valhorus (Nov 8, 2014)

Has anyone translated Minato's S/T Barrier ? Checked in narutowikia and there the name was changed but wasn't able to find any translation .


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 8, 2014)

So guys what the latest info on Kaguya,Hagoromo etc?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Can someome post the link of all the databook pages in hq.

I had it before but lost it


----------



## Trojan (Nov 8, 2014)

Tobirama's page. @>@




一糸灯陣 (いっしとうじん) 
isshi toujin (a line of light formations) ()
「ナルトをいかせまいとイルカが発動した術。
足元に陣を広げ、中にいる者の動きを封じることができる。
封印術を学ぶ際の基礎とされる術である。」
“Iruka activated this jutsu to prevent Naruto from leaving. 
Formations spread out from one’s feet, and the movements of the person caught in the centre of the jutsu can be sealed/restricted. 
A jutsu considered in the occasion of learning the basis of sealing techniques.”


----------



## Kai (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry if it's been stated already, but does the databook say anything on the fate of the Senju clan? The manga dropped the ball on that loose end, as well as the death of Hashirama.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Tobirama's page. @>@
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome read. What of the rest of the Hokage's pages?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Just took a look at the entry about Myoubokuzan, Ryouchido, and Shikkotsurin. From what I can tell there is nothing that interesting. It talks about how Konoha boasts about the Legendary Sannin and how the three places are hard to find. No new information about Shikkotsurin, all it says is that is where Sakura and Tsunade's summons live.


----------



## Valhorus (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Just took a look at the entry about Myoubokuzan, Ryouchido, and Shikkotsurin. From what I can tell there is nothing that interesting. It talks about how Konoha boasts about the Legendary Sannin and how the three places are hard to find. No new information about Shikkotsurin, all it says is that is where Sakura and Tsunade's summons live.



Did you take a look at the toads profiles ? If so , is there anything interesting ?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 8, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Awesome read. What of the rest of the Hokage's pages?



I don't think they have been translated yet. Though, as the rest of the Databook, they are probably useless.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 8, 2014)

I wanted confirmation that Hashirama's Sage Mode was learned from the Slug's Shikkotsu Forest. I guess it'll just have to remain an assumption unless someone asks Kishi at a Q&A.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Took a look at Hanzo's entry. It mostly talks about his will and how he lost and regained it. It also talks about how "Poison gave birth to Amegakuru's great hero". And the only really interesting thing is it may be calling him, "Amegakur's greatest of all", but i'm not sure if it's that or "Leader", since 長 can mean both (I think it might mean both, as in he was the leader and was the greatest Amegakur Shinobi). It also talks about how he uses poisoned weapons, plural, so he probably poisoned his Kunai and stuff as well as his scythe.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Valhorus said:


> Did you take a look at the toads profiles ? If so , is there anything interesting ?


Looked at Shima's. And here are the highlights (not exact trans, but paraphrased):

Ma's secret weapon is her greatness with Senjutsu, the way of the toad

Ma/Pa Rank (in the toads social standings) just bellow the Massive Gamasennin (Old Fortune teller toad)

Ma/Pa boast great detection and analysis prowess 

Naruto made her believe in Massive Gamasennin's prophecy

Power of Senjutsu Sound waves is immense

----

None of the other toads seem that interesting on a glance.


----------



## Omri645 (Nov 8, 2014)

Is there any info about the Jinnchuriki's background?
or about the sanbi story - when did it got sealed in yagura/how he died?


----------



## vered (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Looked at Shima's. And here are the highlights (not exact trans, but paraphrased):
> 
> Ma's secret weapon is her greatness with Senjutsu, the way of the toad
> 
> ...



Can you go over the Nagato's and Madara's profile??
something interesting of it?namely Rinnegan related if you can find.


----------



## Valhorus (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Looked at Shima's. And here are the highlights (not exact trans, but paraphrased):
> 
> Ma's secret weapon is her greatness with Senjutsu, the way of the toad
> 
> ...



Thank you .


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Omri645 said:


> Is there any info about the Jinnchuriki's background?
> or about the sanbi story - when did it got sealed in yagura/how he died?



Ukataka is from Kirigakuru

Could use a wide range of bubble ninjutsu as well as acid in battle

@vered

The reason i'm able to do there requests is because they are giving me small profiles. The super long ones you keep asking me for i'd love to do, but it would just take me all day. So if you have a specific passage or small thing, than I'll check it, but a whole 3-4 pages profile is just too much for me right now.


----------



## Omri645 (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Ukataka is from Kirigakuru
> 
> Could use a wide range of bubble ninjutsu as well as acid in battle



thanks for that! what about Yagura/Han/Fu? the most interesting Jinnchuriki


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 8, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So do we know what the Susano'os Sasuke and Kakashi had are, seeing as Madara was the only one to awaken PS?
> 
> His profile pages confirm that so it wasn't just a mistake on the jutsu pages.



It's pretty clear that's an error as the DB is filled with them. Danzo isn't listed as a summoner, Madara isn't listed as a user for Izanagi, etc. It's pretty obvious Sasuke and Kakashi used PS. They look exactly like Madara's bar the head. And the description says it can fly, which is something both Sasuke and Kakashi's can do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Omri645 said:


> thanks for that! what about Yagura/Han/Fu? the most interesting Jinnchuriki



Yagura even as a kid had mastered his Bijuu and become a perfect Jinchuuriki, and had masterful(prodigious, can't stress this enough) battle skills. His pride is his giant club (the weapon he carries).

Also confirms that Obito's Douryoku was responsible for controlling Yagura, but I can't make out much on that line beyond that due to image quality, but I think it's just saying Tobi took control of the villages affairs through Yagura. Nothing about what Jutsu he used to control Yagura or how Yagura was freed from that Jutsu.

So yeah Yagura might be the greatest genius ever lol.


Will look at Han's page next. Having trouble finding Fu's


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 8, 2014)

So Yagura was a perfect jinchuuriki. Well then how the hell was he controlled? Is it ever made clear as to what kind of genjutsu was used on him?


----------



## Lasker (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi, are there any translations about Zetsu or Spiral Zetsu?
It looks like Spiral Zetsu's name is Tobi, I thought it was Guruguru, I'm a bit confused..


----------



## Omri645 (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Yagura even as a kid had mastered his Bijuu and become a perfect Jinchuuriki, and had masterful(prodigious, can't stress this enough) battle skills. His pride is his giant club (the weapon he carries).
> 
> Also confirms that Obito's Douryoku was responsible for controlling Yagura, but I can't make out much on that line beyond that due to image quality, but I think it's just saying Tobi took control of the villages affairs through Yagura. Nothing about what Jutsu he used to control Yagura or how Yagura was freed from that Jutsu.
> 
> ...



thanks!! it's great!
Fu is on pg. 158
HQ scan by SaiST: 

a bit strange that he became Jinnchuriki in such a young age . what the age difference between him and Rin? has she been kidnapped during the 3rd mizukage regime?


----------



## KnightGhost (Nov 8, 2014)

The  DB sounds pretty lame


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Yagura even as a kid had mastered his Bijuu and become a perfect Jinchuuriki, and had masterful(prodigious, can't stress this enough) battle skills. His pride is his giant club (the weapon he carries).
> 
> Also confirms that Obito's Douryoku was responsible for controlling Yagura, but I can't make out much on that line beyond that due to image quality, but I think it's just saying Tobi took control of the villages affairs through Yagura. Nothing about what Jutsu he used to control Yagura or how Yagura was freed from that Jutsu.
> 
> ...



Kishi is really hesitant on explaining Isobu's extraction


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Gobi's power is to gallup really fast lol

Clade in crimson armor, Iwagakure's former Jinchuuriki.

His unique traite was that he manipulated steam in battle

his pride was his Herculean strength and acceleration (gathering great speed), that he accomplishes via amplification (I.E. the steam shit increases his strength and speed greatly)

During War the Steam Ninja was famous throughout the entire ninja world

His Taijutsu's enormous power and speed is prominent throughout the ninja world

So apparently Han was quite the beast back in his day and the steam doesn't just increase strength but quickness as well.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 8, 2014)

So Han is basically Luffy in Gear 2?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Fuu (there is definitely another "u", so it's not Fu, but Fuu, if people didn't know already)

Living bright and cheerfully flying through the sky. (Makes it sad what happened to her lol, also guess she could use her wings even before Obito controlled her).

I think it's saying her almight power is to glitter (brightly!) at moments notice (but I could be mistaken, this ones confusing). LOL, can you say lamest Jinchuuriki ( if i'm not wrong though).

She's a Kunoichi of the hidden waterfall village.

Her Bijuu power is to grow insect wings from the back of her spine

She dances on the wind like a magical butterfly or some such shit lol

From her mouth she vomits fine Phosphorus powder (phosphorous is pretty poisonous so her breath could be deadly, but it doesn't say that in the DB) , snatching away her opponents field of vision. The art of surprise attack is this technique's strong point.

I think it says the speed of her flight causes normal shinobi distress (guess they loose track of her)


Anyway Fuu's entry was sad at first talking about how happy she was, and than got lame with the all the ribbon dancing through the sky, magic butterfly bs.


----------



## Valhorus (Nov 8, 2014)

Can you translate what it says about the contract seal here


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Fuu (there is definitely another "u", so it's not Fu, but Fuu, if people didn't know already)
> 
> Living bright and cheerfully flying through the sky. (Makes it sad what happened to her lol, also guess she could use her wings even before Obito controlled her).
> 
> ...


More please!!!


----------



## Omri645 (Nov 8, 2014)

thanks so much!
can I ask for the second Kazekage entry too?[I remember in the manga it said He strated the jinnchuriki thing in the sand] maybe the name of 3rd kazekage is listed there.
and there's a name to to 3rd mizukage too?[maybe on the entry of Mu]?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 8, 2014)

What does the Databook say about Dan's jutsu?
there seems to be a lot of talking in his page, perhaps we can get some new information!


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

The blurb under Shukaku just talks about his Juin and absolute defense

Nibi's blurb says it uses scortching hot hellfire, but considering how it's written I believe it's implying that Nibi's power is Shakuton (scorch release). Could be wrong though

Sanbi's carapace (shell) is very durable and I think it talks about the countless number of blades on it (but the Hiragana is hard to make out). While Sanbi can fight in water and out of water, fighting in the water is it's strong point (gee thanks DB, didn't know that lol!) 

The viscosity from Rokubi's body fluids is high. It can also release corroding gas.



Valhorus said:


> Can you translate what it says about the contract seal here


I would but it's hard to make out the Hiragana, so i'll wait till Saist posts a better quality version of the page.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Gobi's power is to gallup really fast lol
> 
> Clade in crimson armor, Iwagakure's original Jinchuuriki? (He was the first how old is this dude).
> 
> ...



So, basically the Juggernaut.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Clade in crimson armor, Iwagakure's original Jinchuuriki? (He was the first how old is this dude)



It means "former", not "original" in this case. 

Oh, and to anyone asking for translations: I still don't have the time or knowledge to do bigger articles, sorry! :/


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 8, 2014)

Has Saiken's entry been translated?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

So far it seems like Han was the strongest the strongest Jinchuuriki besides Yagura, B, and Naruto, though it doesn't say that in the DB, he gets by far the most hype.



Seelentau said:


> It means "former", not "original" in this case.
> 
> Oh, and to anyone asking for translations: I still don't have the time or knowledge to do bigger articles, sorry! :/


Thanks that seemed weird to me.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 8, 2014)

Only pages I want to see translated are Hanzo's, Mu and Hiruzen. Would  be greatly appreciated if someone did those.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Bunpuku's entry just talks a-lot about heart and mind, and how he was like Rikudo-Sennin. Not much there.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Deadway said:


> Only pages I want to see translated are Hanzo's, Mu and Hiruzen. Would  be greatly appreciated if someone did those.



Took a look at Hanzo's entry. It mostly talks about his will and how he lost and regained it. It also talks about how "Poison gave birth to Amegakuru's great hero". And the only really interesting thing is it may be calling him, "Amegakur's greatest of all", but i'm not sure if it's that or "Leader", since 長 can mean both (I think it might mean both, as in he was the leader and was the greatest Amegakur Shinobi). It also talks about how he uses poisoned weapons, plural, so he probably poisoned his Kunai and stuff as well as his scythe.


----------



## Omri645 (Nov 8, 2014)

so Nibi could use Shakuton?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Mito's entry just talks about her loving everybody and becoming the container of the nine-tails for the sake of others. Nothing really interesting there.

And that pretty much covers all the lesser known Jinchuuriki


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 8, 2014)

anything about minatos senjutsu on his page?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 8, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> anything about minatos senjutsu on his page?



there is no panel of him using it (in the Databook) , so I think it's unlikely.


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin can I ask how you translate these pages? Are you a native speaker?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> there is no panel of him using it (in the Databook) , so I think it's unlikely.



well there's no panel of tobirama using edo tensei, but im sure it still talks about it in his profile


----------



## Trojan (Nov 8, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> well there's no panel of tobirama using edo tensei, but im sure it still talks about it in his profile



all it said is the fact that he created it, just that.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 8, 2014)

Omri645 said:


> so Nibi could use Shakuton?



No, the description just uses the term 'scorching hell fire' (shakunetsu no gouka).

Son Goku's real name is "Son Goku Seiten Taisei", btw.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> all it said is the fact that he created it, just that.



if minatos profile just says, "he uses/learned senjutu", it's still something


----------



## navy (Nov 8, 2014)

Good thing they stopped that stats nonsense. They really had no place or sense of scale. 

Just a reminder Kishi doesnt right the manga or DBs for the battledome.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 8, 2014)

What does this one say?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

jackieshann said:


> Turrin can I ask how you translate these pages? Are you a native speaker?


No I'm not a native speaker, I'd be a much better translator if I was lol. Basically my knowledge of the language comes from several college Japanese courses, translators on the forum teaching me a few things, and just reading/watching Anime/Manga/Movies. So I draw from that knowledge as a base, than when I stumble into words I don't know (which happens a-lot) I just look them up using several websites that I found to be extremely useful




The hardest thing for me is the grammar, which is why I haven't been doing word for word translations, but paraphrasing, as I feel i'd mess up the grammar too much if I did the later.



Seelentau said:


> No, the description just uses the term 'scorching hell fire' (shakunetsu no gouka).
> 
> Son Goku's real name is "Son Goku Seiten Taisei", btw.


Which I think is a hint that Nibi's power is scorch release.

-----

Anyway done doing translations for today (probably), unless Saits scans the Jutsu pages.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 8, 2014)

I think Tobirama's age when he died is around 59. 
that's if we assumed his age is nearly as old as Izuna. 

When I reviewed the Databook to see at what time the events took place 


1- Madara left konoha 66 years ago (manga time obviously) 
2- Kin & Gin Vs Tobirama was 31 years ago according to Hiruzen and Danzo's profiles. (so they were around 41/42 at that time lol) 
3- Madara fought Onoki and Mu 66 years ago. (So Onoki was 13 at the time. ) 
4- 67 years ago was when Konoha was established. 
5- Izuna died at ago of 24 

So, in order 
1- Izuna died at the age of 24. We saw Madara and Hashirama in agreement after that of 1 or 2 days as Madara said his brother died from "yesterday's wound", and the battle lasted 1 day.

2- Konoha was established 67 years ago.
3- Madara left the village and fought Onoki & Mu 66 years ago. (So he stayed in the village for 1 year)
4- The battle with Kin & Gin was 31 years ago... (After 35 years of Madara's leaving) 

So, again assuming Tobirama's age is equal to Izuna's (give or take), he would be 24 years old when he killed him.
then 25 years old when Madara left the village, and around 59/60 when he fought Kin and Gin.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

@Hussain 

Don't try to make sense of the time-line.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 8, 2014)

Gin/Kin fight clearly took place a good two decades earlier. Tobirama is clearly young, Danzo and Hiruzen definitely were and if Gin/Kin were around that recently, Kakuzu wouldn't be the only one to have met them.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> @Hussain
> 
> Don't try to make sense of the time-line.



I know it's fucked up, but I'm interested in Tobirama's age, to know how old he was when Minato surpassed him in his 24. 

<<<< I'm crazy. 

btw, do we know if there is another Databook, even if it's a short one for the last volume?
and perhaps Kishi clarifying what he did not do in this Databook?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 8, 2014)

Complete 4th databook timeline together with some stuff from the third. ^__^
(as in, I took only stuff from the 4th db and put it in, ignoring any and all prior established ages and stuff)


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Epyon said:


> Gin/Kin fight clearly took place a good two decades earlier. Tobirama is clearly young, Danzo and Hiruzen definitely were and if Gin/Kin were around that recently, Kakuzu wouldn't be the only one to have met them.



Tobirama was not young. He's a senju, so he may not age as quickly as other ninja. Hashirama was a grandfather and tobirama a grand uncle, Tsunade was alive and well when Hashirama was around, as was tobirama. So they are definitely not young.

Tsunade knew her grandfather, Hashirama taught her to gamble. Hashirama was definitely in his 50s at the very least, That even seems too young to be honest. Lets compare that to Hiruzen and Konohamru's ages. Hiruzen was already 68 when konohamaru was 8, meaning Hiruzen was 60 when he was born.

It's not farfetched to believe Hashirama was in his 60s when before he died, and tobirama was pretty much the same age as his bro, or one or two years younger at the very least. All I know is that they were geezers, not young at all.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 8, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Tobirama was not young. He's a senju, so he may not age as quickly as other ninja. Hashirama was a grandfather and tobirama a grand uncle, Tsunade was alive and well when Hashirama was around, as was tobirama. So they are definitely not young.
> 
> Tsunade knew her grandfather, Hashirama taught her to gamble. Hashirama was definitely in his 50s at the very least, That even seems too young to be honest. Lets compare that to Hiruzen and Konohamru's ages. Hiruzen was already 68 when konohamaru was 8, meaning Hiruzen was 60 when he was born.
> 
> It's not farfetched to believe Hashirama was in his 60s when before he died, and tobirama was pretty much the same age as his bro, or one or two years younger at the very least. All I know is that they were geezers, not young at all.



Sorry, I meant _younger_. Not 59. Mito is the one with the crazy long lifespan but she still looked old as hell 17 years ago.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 8, 2014)

Epyon said:


> Sorry, I meant _younger_. Not 59. Mito is the one with the crazy long lifespan but she still looked old as hell 17 years ago.



Mito died when Kushina was like 10-12


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 8, 2014)

The only thing I'm interested in is characters' ages and such.

So Kushina is confirmed to be 24 years old at the time of her death. So, assuming she had lived on to this day, she would be over 40 years old. Minato isn't any younger than her, so the same goes for him. So he's older than Nagato. That answers it.

Obito is confirmed to be the same age as Kakashi. So there goes the ridiculous theory that Kakashi is younger than him or whatever.

Onoki is 79.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 8, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Mito died when Kushina was like 10-12





Okay, so this Mito like less then a decade after Tobirama died. Doesn't seem right does it?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Epyon said:


> Sorry, I meant _younger_. Not 59. Mito is the one with the crazy long lifespan but she still looked old as hell 17 years ago.



uzumaki have strong life force, add the byakugo to that and im surprised she isn't still alive at part 1 lol.

Dunno how old Tobirama is, but no doubt that he is fairly old. Grandfather old at that, so he must have been mid 50s to early 60s at the time of his death.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 8, 2014)

So let me get this straight.

Konoha was founded over 67 years ago (this is the panel where Tobirama and Hashirama talk about democratically electing a leader)
66 years ago Madara battles Mu and a 13 years old ugly Onoki.

Right?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

I glanced at Darui's Black Panther entry and I didn't see anything explaining Kurokaminari.

Nothing knew about the Amber-Sealing Pot (at least not in the weapons entry); you call, they respond, they are sealed. It was used to seal the Hachbi.



Hussain said:


> I know it's fucked up, but I'm interested in Tobirama's age, to know how old he was when Minato surpassed him in his 24.
> 
> <<<< I'm crazy.
> 
> ...



There's no announcement of one, but I have a feeling that after the movie and mini-series end we will get another Fanbook or DB, covering the end of the manga, epilogue, movie, and mini-series.


----------



## Omri645 (Nov 8, 2014)

Can you please translate the 2nd kazekage bio? And is there any mention to the name of 3rd Mizukage\Kazekage?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Omri645 said:


> Can you please translate the 2nd kazekage bio? And is there any mention to the name of 3rd Mizukage\Kazekage?


Second Kazekage was a Puppet user I believe, besides that i'm done with translations for the day unless I get some more free time. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 8, 2014)

Omri645 said:


> Can you please translate the 2nd kazekage bio? And is there any mention to the name of 3rd Mizukage\Kazekage?



Nope, no names.

Also, my take on what Fu's article says:



> Takigakure, Fū (フウ, FU), -
> 
> Profile
> ID -, born 8th August, age at death unknown, Leo
> ...


----------



## herobito (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Yagura even as a kid had mastered his Bijuu and become a perfect Jinchuuriki, and had masterful(prodigious, can't stress this enough) battle skills. His pride is his giant club (the weapon he carries).
> 
> Also confirms that Obito's Douryoku was responsible for controlling Yagura, but I can't make out much on that line beyond that due to image quality, but I think it's just saying Tobi took control of the villages affairs through Yagura. Nothing about what Jutsu he used to control Yagura or how Yagura was freed from that Jutsu.
> 
> ...



does it mention obito by name as the one to control him? or is that an assumption?  just how old is yagura. didnt he say hes older than he looks?  Ao freed him correct?

just trying to make sure theres no funny business with tobito and kisame.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Dan's Jutsu

Ones own spirit detaches from the body, like a ghost, to possess a specific opponent, the Jutsu causes the users insides to decay resulting in death.

It also talks about finding the targets position before hand being essential, and it's like no shit you don't want to just roam around w/o a body lol.

I feel like the rest of the entry just repeats this, but I couldn't see some Kanji/Hiragan well so I may be missing some things. But for now it just seems like an OP Jutsu, but causes the user to die.

Most likely this is how Dan died and why Tsunade couldn't heal his body; DB doesn't say that, but i'm guessing that he used the jutsu and his body decayed too much or something.

@Seelentau

LOL so that's what the first line of Fuu's entry said, I was Fuu's dictionary what the fuck is this talking about

@herobito 

yes it mention Obito by name


----------



## Trojan (Nov 8, 2014)

strange. 

IIRC Dan said his jutsu killed so many people back in his days, but if he dies after the one time, that wouldn't 
make much since, well, unless he can possess more than 1 person, like perhaps killing someone, and then going
to the other one...etc for a fixed time...


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 8, 2014)

anyone translated izuna's page?

I find it peculiar that the databook uses kid izuna for his profile, instead of adult version. As if he died as a child?


----------



## herobito (Nov 8, 2014)

is anything mentioned about those curse seals that madara placed on obito and rins hearts or is that just a dumb way to further victimize them?

unanswered questions lol.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 8, 2014)

herobito said:


> is anything mentioned about those curse seals that madara placed on obito and rins hearts or is that just a dumb way to further victimize them?
> 
> unanswered questions lol.




I thought I saw an entry for the curse seal in the raws... let's hope it reveals something useful. *patiently waits for translations*


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Nov 8, 2014)

is there a website where they have been translated? 
cause im really interested in this databook.

if not are there other data books that have been translated?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 8, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> is there a website where they have been translated?
> cause im really interested in this databook.
> 
> if not are there other data books that have been translated?



the 3rd Databook is fully translated by Viz. @>@

and there are some stuff translated in this forum.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 8, 2014)

What are the simple around Hashirama's chart? 

I guess there is the summoner (Though I don't know what does he summon )
the sage one

and what is the last one?
Is it KKG?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> strange.
> 
> IIRC Dan said his jutsu killed so many people back in his days, but if he dies after the one time, that wouldn't
> make much since, well, unless he can possess more than 1 person, like perhaps killing someone, and then going
> to the other one...etc for a fixed time...


I mean bare in mind I could have this wrong. Though there are quite a few explanations for this. It could be that his body rots over time, so if he returns quick enough he won't die. Or that he took control over an enemy and than used that to massacre a bunch of people before dying.  Or skipped around from different bodies.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I glanced at Darui's Black Panther entry and I didn't see anything explaining Kurokaminari.


Jesus Christ, after all these years of waiting, this Data Book is such a disappointment... 

Pika, how's that Madara profile comin'?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Hiraishin Second Level is really disappointing, it literally is exactly what it seems to be in the manga. Minato rushes the enemy throwing a Kunai at them from the front, and then teleports behind them attacking them. The attack is meant to confuse them. That's literally it.

Though I do find it interesting that both Hiraishin LV2 and Rasenflashdance are about confusing the enemy, it seems like Minato's fighting style is to distract or confuse the enemy creating an opening for him to FTG-Blitz, which makes him a bit trickier than he may have seemed before and more like Naruto's usage of clones.

-----

So I kind of stopped reading halfway through, but I doubt the rest says anything differently. Hirashingiri is just using Hiraishin to launch an attack from the enemy's blind spot (or outside their line of sight); basically it seems Tobirama just mastered this as a way to counter Sharingan (DB didn't say this, i'm just assuming because it's common sense).

------

Also something I noticed is that basically Hiraishin LV2 is just a more advanced Hiraishingiri, as it also attacks the enemy's blind spot, but it also incorporates a thrown FTG-Kunai to confuse them, and than RasenFlashdance is a slightly more advanced version of that. So it seems Minato took Hiraishin a bit further than Tobirama by incorporating his Kunai to feint and confuse the enemy.

@SaiST
85% of all DBs are just repeat of what was shown in the manga, and you have to claw through all of it to get to any new information. But so far I have been rather disappointed in this one especially, but I think maybe that's just because my expectations were a bit too high. Anyway are you going to scan the Jutsu pages soon, because it's very hard to read the tieba version.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 8, 2014)

Turrin said:
			
		

> Who wants to bet Hiraishingiri is just a long winded way of saying Tobirama stabs with kunai/sword after using FTG LOL. Well maybe i'll try and take a look at that next, though that's my bet.


Plz do.:33


			
				Turrin said:
			
		

> Hiraishin Second Level is really disappointing, it literally is exactly what it seems to be in the manga. Minato rushes the enemy throwing a Kunai at them from the front, and then teleports behind them attacking them. The attack is meant to confuse them. That's literally it.


lol,Tobirama did the same shit in the anime.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 9, 2014)

Was there ever any information given about Hashirama's Bijuu suppression skills or his special chakra necklace?


----------



## Deadway (Nov 9, 2014)

Han is 7.48 feet. What the fuck. He's fucking huge.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 9, 2014)

Is Kakashi Raiden or Lightning transmission translated?


----------



## Valhorus (Nov 9, 2014)

Revy said:


> Plz do.:33
> 
> lol,Tobirama did the same shit in the anime.



He did it in the anime but in the manga he didn't , why there is much diff between these two .....


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2014)

Valhorus said:


> He did it in the anime but in the manga he didn't , why there is much diff between these two .....



cuz the animu is full of fillers.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Hiraishin Second Level is really disappointing, it literally is exactly what it seems to be in the manga. Minato rushes the enemy throwing a Kunai at them from the front, and then teleports behind them attacking them. The attack is meant to confuse them. That's literally it.
> 
> Though I do find it interesting that both Hiraishin LV2 and Rasenflashdance are about confusing the enemy, it seems like Minato's fighting style is to distract or confuse the enemy creating an opening for him to FTG-Blitz, which makes him a bit trickier than he may have seemed before and more like Naruto's usage of clones.
> 
> ...



So basically the databook doesn't actually tell is what rasen flash dance is (let's just call it FTG lv2). It just tells us the purpose of the jutsu, but not actually how it's performed?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2014)

Keanu Reeves should play Hashirama in Naruto Live Action Movie. A bit off topic I know.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 9, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Also, my take on what Fu's article says:



So, there were "happy' jinchuuriki even before Kirabi???

The rest is nothing new, except it confirmed Fuu could fly on her own without Obito's control. The main questions about how she died and how Takigakure got seven-tails are still unanswered


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2014)

She probably got ganked by an Akatsuki duo and destroyed like other Jins were. 

Although I wish they expanded more on the info about Jins too. How they lived their lives, what their jutsus were, their encounter with Akatsuki etc.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 9, 2014)

Faustus said:


> So, there were "happy' jinchuuriki even before Kirabi???



Basically, post-Third Shinobiwar Suna and Konoha were the only ones that really had a problem with Jinchuurikis.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 9, 2014)

Epyon said:


> Basically, post-Third Shinobiwar Suna and Konoha were the only ones that really had a problem with Jinchuurikis.



Mizu lost Sanbi and Utakata was a missing-nin
We don't know much about Han, but we know Roshi found peace only after his death and after seeing Naruto

Plus, having no problems=/=happiness, like in Roshi's case


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2014)

Any Might Gai translations?


----------



## Epyon (Nov 9, 2014)

Faustus said:


> Mizu lost Sanbi and Utakata was a missing-nin
> We don't know much about Han, but we know Roshi found peace only after his death and after seeing Naruto
> 
> Plus, having no problems=/=happiness, like in Roshi's case



Yeah, but first Yagura became Mizukage and for all we know Obito had him make Ukataka missing nin to make it easier for the Akatsuki.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> So basically the databook doesn't actually tell is what rasen flash dance is (let's just call it FTG lv2). It just tells us the purpose of the jutsu, but not actually how it's performed?


No it tells what RasenFlashDance and FTG LV2 is (They are different things), however they are just exactly what you saw in the manga.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 9, 2014)

He throws lots of kunai and teleports around really fast. What else would it do?

Ignoring anime filler, the only different between Tobirama's & Minato's usage of the jutsu is that Minato used it with kunai, whereas Tobirama usually did not.


----------



## Omri645 (Nov 9, 2014)

Is Guruguru the one that was with Deidara in Akatuski? not Obito?
It's confusing, Guruguru has been named Tobi in pg 124


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 9, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> He throws lots of kunai and teleports around really fast. What else would it do?
> 
> .


So what's the purpose? Does it have any offensive properties, or is it just to piss off the oppoenent? What else would it do?.. i assumed rasengan would be involved or something, judging by the name. Excuse me if i dont find it obvious.



Turrin said:


> No it tells what RasenFlashDance and FTG LV2 is (They are different things), however they are just exactly what you saw in the manga.



But i didnt see what "RasenFlashDance" was in the manga. It was never shown


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 9, 2014)

What do you mean? Hiraishin isn't an offensive jutsu. It's a supplementary jutsu.

He teleports around and then attacks with taijutsu or with rasengan.

It's even listed as a supplementary jutsu in the databook.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 9, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> What do you mean? Hiraishin isn't an offensive jutsu. It's a supplementary jutsu.
> 
> He teleports around and then attacks with taijutsu or with rasengan.
> 
> It's even listed as a supplementary jutsu in the databook.



I know ftg itself isnt offensive. Im referring to the attack that follows during his telportation (if there is any attack).

You say he attacks with taijutsu or rasengan, but those are just assumptions. There's no real evidence of how the attack actually works (unless it does say and i missed it, then i apologise). E.g does he attack with a continuous barrage of rasengans- i find this part important, because I'd love to see if he can actually create consecutive rasengans one after the other. Plus we've never seen an ftg user teleport consecutively before, which is something I wanted to see. 

I just find the description in the databook poorly written and lackluser. It doesn't tell you anything. Its like saying rasengan is a spiralling ball of chakra, but not showing what it looks like, the size, the damage it does etc.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> @SaiST
> 85% of all DBs are just repeat of what was shown in the manga, and you have to claw through all of it to get to any new information. But so far I have been rather disappointed in this one especially, but I think maybe that's just because my expectations were a bit too high.[/i]


That's exactly what I mean. And I don't think the expectations were all that high on my end.



> _Anyway are you going to scan the Jutsu pages soon, because it's very hard to read the tieba version._


Yeah, I'm getting started today.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 9, 2014)

Databook repeats but it cements some things people argue about i.e. how supreme the Rinnegan is.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

SaiST said:


> That's exactly what I mean. And I don't think the expectations were all that high on my end.
> .


Maybe not yours, but I did expect a bit more out of DBIV, than I've gotten so far. 

With that said I feel the DB does help in some regards, when it comes to issues that people debate. Like could Fuu use her Bijuu chakra enough to sprout tails and fly, the DB answers that question as yes. Or does Han's steam only increase strength, the DB answers that as no, it increases strength and speed. And so on. 



> Yeah, I'm getting started today.


Awesome. If you have any requests for things for me to look over i'll try and do them first and foremost, considering how much work you've put in to provide high quality scans. So let me know. With that said i'm not nearly the best translator here and large profiles I can't really do too well, but i'll give it a shot.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2014)

Pages detailing the Shinjū, Ōtsutsuki, Bijū, Shinobi World War, and Inton/Yōton/Onmyōton are up.


----------



## TRN (Nov 9, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Pages detailing the Shinjū, Ōtsutsuki, Bijū, Shinobi World War, and Inton/Yōton/Onmyōton are up.



Thanks alot SaiST


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2014)

Got up to Kanzentai Susanoō.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 9, 2014)

Did Kishi explain how the heck is Madara's PS any different than Sasuke/Kakashi's?
and if so, why their PS do not have any profiles? 

what about the sharingan, and the nonsense Madara's was saying about Sasuke's eyes are like
his and all of those things. I don't think anyone knows what does that even mean.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

Katsuya's long range healing thing

Katsuya spread out to heal/regenerate ones companions remotely. Basically what we already know Katsuya splits and than allows Tsunade/Sakura to heal her friends remotely.

Part of the three way dead lock, Shikkotsurin's Katsuya, is summoned to the battle front.

Katsuyu Daibunretsu. Katsuya splits up into pieces that absorb all of the casters Nakama (companions/friends/whatever), than medical ninjutsu is activated. Katsuya's chakra flows into them. Heals the body's fatigue and weariness, while simultaneously charging ones chakra.

Large scale battles naturally cause a-lot of deaths, but the jutsu maintains the casualties at it's minimum. It was used in the fourth shinobi war.

-----

Mostly stuff we already know, but confirmation that remote healing can be used to charge chakra is nice.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Does Kishi explain how the heck is Madara's PS any different than Sasuke/Kakashi's?
> and if so, why their PS do not have any profiles?
> 
> what about the sharingan, and the nonsense Madara's was saying about Sasuke's eyes are like
> his and that things. I don't think anyone knows what does that even mean.


No. The only possible difference between them would be that Madara's was larger, and that's up for debate due to how inconsistent Kishimoto is when it comes to the portrayal of scale. Still, Sasuke, Kakashi, *and* Indra undeniably used Kanzentai Susanoō as well, but Kishimoto/Caramel Mama decided to detail Madara as it's sole user. 

I could have overlooked it, but I saw nothing about the Choku Tomoe in this thing.

No explanation of what makes Enton different from Katon, or Kurokaminari different from the standard variety of Raiton. Instead, we get repeat entries for techniques like Kamui, Rasengan, and Rasenshuriken... Kanzentai Susanoō and Isō: Susanoō were unnecessary too. Could've been mentioned as an aside in one of their profiles, like Sasuke's Habataku Chidori was in the second Data Book.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 9, 2014)

More then anything, the DB is helpful when it comes to the Konoha Colosseum. Many entries have had an impact in matches. Hopefully if this last tournament does indeed happen, a good deal of the jutsu entries will be done by then.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

So thanks to Saist's better scans I could finally read Konan's Paper Ocean (or Paper Emissary) technique properly. So some clarifications. Konan doesn't turn the Water into Explosive tags, rather it's just that she can camouflage her paper as a variety of things, and the camouflage is so good that even Sharingan is deceived by it (hence Obito not noticing he was standing on a sea of explosive tags). It's also said that escape from the jutsu is impossible even with Obito's Space-Time ninjutsu.

So not as much hype as I thought, but Konan's ability to camouflage is still a pretty nifty trick.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 9, 2014)

sorry  guys where can i read the new translations and especially those whit the bijuus and jinchurikis?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> sorry  guys where can i read the new translations and especially those whit the bijuus and jinchurikis?


I i've just been posting them here in this thread. I didn't post them in the collection thread because I was hoping Takl or someone would come around and do better translations, but maybe someone should compile all the stuff I translated and posted it in the translation thread until that happens.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 9, 2014)

takL said:


> kishs handwritten message on  p.387
> "This book was painstakingly made out by all of the staff!
> Hope for it to be an important book to you...
> To everyone who read Jin no Sho (the book of formation),
> Thank you!!"



BS of the highest order. The lack of detail and missing descriptions is painfully annoying.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2014)

Omri645 said:


> thanks for that! what about Yagura/Han/Fu? the most interesting Jinnchuriki





Turrin said:


> Katsuya's long range healing thing
> 
> Katsuya spread out to heal/regenerate ones companions remotely. Basically what we already know Katsuya splits and than allows Tsunade/Sakura to heal her friends remotely.
> 
> ...



So it wasn't Tsunade's chakara being used up to heal the villagers it was Katusya's...which means Tsunade uses up her chakara to regulate how Katsuya's chakara should medically heal each person....


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

Danzo's Urashishoufuin is basically exactly as it was presented in the manga. It's a seal that is activated after ones death and it's a blood seal. The only thing interesting the DB says is that it's an especially strong Shishoufuin, so I guess there are many different types of "shishoufuin" that exist and this is one of the strongest (Minato's seal he used to seal Kurama into Naruto is also a "shishoufuin").

@Jad
It's most likely Katsuya's and Tsunade's chakra, because it's stated in the manga that Katsuya draws chakra from the Byakugo Seal as well. So it's more like Katsuya carries some of the load using some of her chakra as well.


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

the book is fun to read and has quite a few misprints and errors. like the chidori _kakashi _aimed at naruto was bearing a real urge to kill" wtf.

anyhoo an official fan book 'retsu no sho(the book of lines/time and space) ' is coming with the film on the 6th dec. 
then just 2 more books to go to complate all the 9 seals, zai no sho (book of presence/existence)
 and zen no sho(book of enlightenment/history)


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2014)

Stopping at 270 for now, gotta get ready to head out. I'll resume scanning later this afternoon.



Turrin said:


> If you have any requests for things for me to look over i'll try and do them first and foremost, considering how much work you've put in to provide high quality scans.


Let me know if you see anything we don't already know from the small sections pertaining to Sennin/Jūinka/Senjutsu/Susanoō on pages 245 & 265.

Also interested in what seems to be Hiraishin-related stuff in Page 270.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2014)

takL said:


> the book is fun to read and has quite a few misprints and errors. like the chidori _kakashi _aimed at naruto was bearing a real urge to kill" wtf.
> 
> anyhoo an official fan book 'retsu no sho(the book of lines/time and space) ' is coming with the film on the 6th dec.
> then just 2 more books to go to complate all the 9 seals, zai no sho (book of presence/existence)
> and zen no sho(*book of enlightenment/history*)



what info could this book have about,takl?


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2014)

Sooooo....no Might Gai anything translations from this or other forum?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 9, 2014)

takL said:


> the book is fun to read and has quite a few misprints and errors. like the chidori _kakashi _aimed at naruto was bearing a real urge to kill" wtf.
> 
> anyhoo an official fan book 'retsu no sho(the book of lines/time and space) ' is coming with the film on the 6th dec.
> then just 2 more books to go to complate all the 9 seals, zai no sho (book of presence/existence)
> and zen no sho(book of enlightenment/history)



Can you provide us with information of the Retsu no Sho later please?


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> BS of the highest order. The lack of detail and missing descriptions is painfully annoying.



kishs been too occupied with the chaps  u know. while writing the original plot for the upcoming film and supervising it.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 9, 2014)

takL said:


> kishs been too occupied with the chaps  u know. while writing the original plot for the upcoming film and supervising it.



But it was more than just kishi who was involved with this databook.

Wait, there's more info books coming?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 9, 2014)

There's most likely at least one more.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

SaiST said:


> pages 245


Nope, it just talks about how Sasuke used the curse marks power to combined his Susano'o with natural energy in-order to fight against the Juubi Jinchuruiki. Nothing new there.

Will take a look at the other two in a bit.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 9, 2014)

What kind of book though. Would it be another databook, jutsu list, stat book maybe. (Although I care more about what jutsu character have, that they didn't user, rather than stats to be honest).

I hope it's another databook, cuz there are still question marks in this one. Lack of description for some things is saddening too.


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Can you provide us with information of the Retsu no Sho later please?



the official movie book 秘伝・列の書 secret・the book of lines　is a free gift for the first 1.500.000 people to watch the film in theaters. 
its an official fan book with
-kishs new manga chap 'the last'
-a suprise trick on the back cover
-one from the 3 original stickers (with sasuke, kakashi or naruto)


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, I know. But still, if you get it and it says something interesting, please let us know


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

Revy said:


> what info could this book have about,takl?



in retsu no sho, about the love(/intercourse) for the first time? hehe. 
19 yr old naruto and co have to hurry up.

as 4 the last book 前の書,  i think it should clear up the timeline.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 9, 2014)

> But it was more than just kishi who was involved with this databook.


Why would Kishi not be working with others to produce this book? How do you think anything gets published?

All information in this book comes from Kishi. Editors work with Kishi to compile the information and turn it into a book.

All published books are edited by people other than the author.

Even if I were to write an autobiography, it would still be edited and turned into a book by someone else. 

That is just how it works. I wish people would stop claiming the book isn't written by Kishimoto. He works with a team of editors on the book, but all the information originally comes from him and is based on his own notes.


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

kish or any busy mangaka doesnt write those databooks/fanbooks himself. thats what everyone at 2ch agrees.

yeah kish doesnt write the text for databooks/fanbooks himself.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

takL said:


> kish or any busy mangaka doesnt write those databooks/fanbooks himself. thats what everyone at 2ch agrees.


I'm sure Kishi doesn't write all the lines of dialog for the manga ether and his assistances do a-lot of the work. Kishimoto is the author for the DB because all of his assistance got the information from asking him or working alongside him, and then compiled it into the book. It's still a valuable source of data.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 9, 2014)

Does not he have editors even for the manga itself anyway? 
IIRC, they did even ask him about how old Sasori was, so if they do ask him about even the little things, why
should we assume that they write the big stuff without asking him anything? @>@

Edit:
got Ninja'd by Turrin I suppose.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 9, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why would Kishi not be working with others to produce this book? How do you think anything gets published?
> 
> All information in this book comes from Kishi. Editors work with Kishi to compile the information and turn it into a book.
> 
> ...



what are you talking about


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I'm sure Kishi doesn't write all the lines of dialog for the manga ether and his assistances do a-lot of the work. Kishimoto is the author for the DB because all of his assistance got the information from asking him or working alongside him, and then compiled it into the book. It's still a valuable source of data.



he writes all the lines for the manga. his assistant had to ask him 'what this chara says in this panel?'.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 9, 2014)

takL said:


> he writes all the lines for the manga. his assistant had to ask him 'what this chara says in this panel?'.




Yeah, Kishi described his method of writing the dialogue. First he writes it to be easy to understand, and puts a spin on it to make it more confusing. That trolling...


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

takL said:


> he writes all the lines for the manga. his assistant had to ask him 'what this chara says in this panel?'.


Probably, but I could easily see Kishi being like the character says something cool, go nuts. Or if an Editor/Assistant comes up with a cool line he puts that in there. Heck in a recent interview Kish stated that his editor came up with the names for many things in the story and that he discusses jutsu mechanics with his editor. Plus considering the level of critical analysis on these forums the way panels are drawn are quite meaningful in discussion some times. 

All i'm saying is even if Kishi had little input the editors aren't pulling this shit out of their ass it's their analysis based on working alongside the author and having knowledge we as readers do not. However I actually sincerely doubt that Kishi isn't consulted heavily when the DB are written and doesn't give the okay on most things.


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Yeah, Kishi described his method of writing the dialogue. First he writes it to be easy to understand, and puts a spin on it to make it more confusing. That trolling...



then again that makes the lines lively and interesting.
i mean u dont always speaks  to be grammatically correct do u?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 9, 2014)

takL said:


> then again that makes the lines lively and interesting.
> i mean u dont always speaks  grammatically correct do u?




Speaking Finnish grammatically correctly would sound creepy and robotic, so no. But I agree, it makes it more lively. It's weird when characters speak as if they were reading their lines from a script...


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 9, 2014)

No Turrin, that is nonsense.

You're confusing consulting an editor with story elements & story direction, with writing the scripts & writing the story. An editor's role is to support and guide the author. They are not writers. 

Kishi writes the story and dialogue. There is no speculation or discussion. Kishi is the author. The manga isn't a co-written by others.

You guys don't seem to understand what an editor is.

And others don't write the databook or goto Kishi for approval. The text comes from Kishi, and is given to editors to form into a databook.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 9, 2014)

Does anyone here know how does Bolt call his father? 
that may be irrelevant to this topic, I'm interested in it.  

does he call him tou-chan (like Narudo does with Minato)
or does he use "san/sama" ??


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

SaiST said:


> 265..


Talks about how the ability of Juugo's clan's body to take in natural energy caught Orochimaru's eye, which lead to the development of the Curse Seal. Talks about how the power of Juugo's clan originated from Ryuuchidou, and how that means the true shape/form/what have you of the Juin's power is Senjutsu.Than just talks about how Juugo's clan/people/village used Senjutsu, and how Sasuke and Juugo combined their powers on susano'o.

Nothing new


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Does anyone here know how does Bolt call his father?
> that may be irrelevant to this topic, I'm interested in it.
> 
> does he call him tou-chan (like Narudo does with Minato)
> or does he use "san/sama" ??



he calls naruto toh-chan dattebasa!
while writing "asshole" "shitty pop" around his face on the Hokage  rock.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 9, 2014)

thank you takl. 
I'm glad he's using "chan" because it sounds more adorable.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 9, 2014)

tari101190 said:
			
		

> And others don't write the databook or goto Kishi for approval. The text comes from Kishi, and is given to editors to form into a databook.



Hey Tari, maybe if you state it boldly like fact a few more times, it will magically become true.

But in the meantime, Japanese people don't seem to think it's written by Kishi. Which would explain the numerous errors throughout the book.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2014)

takl,wut did burrito write on all the other hokage statues?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 9, 2014)

Revy said:


> takl,wut did burrito write on all the other hokage statues?



idiot (hashi), dork(tobi), perv(saru), geezer(minato) 

dont remember the rest


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 9, 2014)

Revy said:


> takl,wut did burrito write on all the other hokage statues?



I know it said perv on Hiruzen's and he nailed that one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 9, 2014)

Funny how he knows what the first three Hokage were like


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

Revy said:


> takl,wut did burrito write on all the other hokage statues?



on hashs バカ airhead
on Tobiramas インクツ　pig-head(/インケン Meany)
on Hiruzens スケベ　Lech
on Minatos ジジイ　old fart 
on Tsunades ババア　old cow
on Narutos (on the face)アホ ass hole/clod
(on the neck) クソオヤジ Shitty Pop


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Also interested in what seems to be Hiraishin-related stuff in Page 270.



The marking is essential in Hiraishin's instant movement. 

Basically talks about how Tobirama was a master who created many great Jutsu like Hiraishin and Edo Tensei.

States those who came after him improved on his Jutsu. Minato improved Hiraishin to become know as the Yellow-Flash. Minato polished, refined, evolved the technique to surpass the original.

Than it talks about how Kage-Bushin and Rasengan was passed down to Naruto, implying (well not really because we know) that he'll improve those.

So basically it's about how each era invented new skills and passed them on to the next to be improved. 

Really only interesting thing is confirmation that Minato surpassed Tobirama in Hiraishin usage and improved the technique.


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Hey Tari, maybe if you state it boldly like fact a few more times, it will magically become true.
> 
> But in the meantime, Japanese people don't seem to think it's written by Kishi. Which would explain the numerous errors throughout the book.



kish is so honest and says this book was written by all of the staff. 

i mean one of the staff calls sasukes rinnge gan a gift from hagoromo on page 230 and the other writes that he opend his rinnegan and got  a key of sealing from hagoromo, those were the signs that sasuke  wanted to save the world from the bottom of his heart on  page 055.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The marking is essential in Hiraishin's instant movement.
> 
> Basically talks about how Tobirama was a master who created many great Jutsu like Hiraishin and Edo Tensei.
> 
> ...


Bet it doesn't say how Minato surpassed him though 

I always found it strange that tobirama didnt prepare many kunai in advance like minato. I was hoping the db would explain this, maybe tobirama having a limitation on how many markings he can utilise at once. Hoping db would explain why both their markings are different designs, or how minato even learned the jutsu in the first place and why he's the only one.

Only thing I see that minato surpasses Tobirama in, is in space time ninjutsu in general. Because Minato knows space time barrier, another for of ftg for large objects. The speed is the same, tobirama only marks 1 kunai at a time for some reason 

Don't suppose the db explains any of this?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

takL said:


> kish is honest and says this book is written by all of the staff.


Takl he said in your translation made out by the staff, not written exclusively by the staff. Clearly they took his notes and compiled it into a book, otherwise they wouldn't know any of the new information like the Ootosuki clan stuff, unless you think they were just getting high and threw down some random stuff that isn't true.



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Bet it doesn't say how Minato surpassed him though
> 
> I always found it strange that tobirama didnt prepare many kunai in advance like minato. I was hoping the db would explain this, maybe tobirama having a limitation on how many markings he can utilise at once. Hoping db would explain why both their markings are different designs, or how minato even learned the jutsu in the first place and why he's the only one.
> 
> ...


The DB from what i've read so far doesn't say X was the reason he surpassed Tobirama, but the reason is fairly clearly from it's contents. Minato develop the Hiraishin marked Kunai and was therefore able to use more advanced Hiraishin techniques like Hiraishin LV2 and RasenFlashDance. Basically Minato's usage of the Kunai excels Tobirama's usage as it adds an extra layer of confusing and disorienting the enemy through the usage of the Kunai creating more openings. Space-Time Barrier may be a reason to, but haven't read it's entry. So far the usage of the Kunai and the way Minato uses them is what surpassed Tobirama though; for example Hiraishingiri is B-Rank, while Hiraishin LV2 is A-Rank and RasenFlashDance if given a full entry would probably be A-Rank as well.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The marking is essential in Hiraishin's instant movement.
> 
> Basically talks about how Tobirama was a master who created many great Jutsu like Hiraishin and Edo Tensei.
> *
> ...



Which page is that? I need it.


----------



## The Undying (Nov 9, 2014)

takL said:


> i mean one of the staff calls sasukes rinnge gan a gift from hagoromo on page 230 and the other writes that he opend his rinnegan and got  a key of sealing from hagoromo, those were the signs that sasuke  wanted to save the world from the bottom of his heart on  page 055.



I don't see how this proves anything to be honest. A lot of stuff in the manga alone is inconsistent as fuck, like Kaguya's backstory and other timeline events.

And while I wouldn't be surprised if his involvement was more minimal this time around, Kishimoto was at least credited as the author of past databooks according to people like ShounenSuki.


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2014)

The Undying said:


> I don't see how this proves anything to be honest. A lot of stuff in the manga alone is inconsistent as fuck, like Kaguya's backstory and other timeline events.
> 
> And while I wouldn't be surprised if his involvement was more minimal this time around, Kishimoto was at least credited as the author of past databooks according to people like ShounenSuki.



shonensuki? shonensuki means who fancys lil boys in jp.

those credits only mean the fact that kish is the auther of the original mannga.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Nov 9, 2014)

Anybody know if there's a Databook entry for the light and dark tailed beast chakra?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

DB repeats that Sakura caught up to Naruto and Sasuke (in the moment that Sakura states such in the manga). It's something along the lines, Sakura is a special case her level was hidden. However while Naruto and Sasuke were always running ahead of her she finally caught up to them. 

Pushing forward through rigorous training. Eventually she blossomed or insert other flower nonsense to stand for becoming great here. She polished/improved/refines her strong arm and medical ninjutsu.

Sakura had the same chakra control and talent as Tsunade, and before long it blossomed. (So I guess her chakra control is >= to Tsunade's now lol).
Sakura's talent allowed her to inherit Tsunade's Kinjutsu (Byakugo, i'm assuming).

Stuff about helping her teammates or watching their back being her strong point, saving Sasuke from his darkness, meh, I kind of got board and skipped through this section (lol). Than skipped over the pairing page, if there's something interesting i'm sorry, but I just can't even.

I think it says she received Shizune's techniques as Shizune also trained her like an older sister. I think it also says she surpass Shizune, but I'm really skimming now.

Talks about the rules of being a medic and how the medic should naturally stay out of the front lines. Except when they have the Ninjutsu "Sousou Saisei Byakugou". Sakura adopted the Jutsu due to her incredible talent. The ability to surpass ones own self healing, and heal ones own wounds right on the spot, that's the power "Sousou Sisei Byakgou"

The weapon that Sakura has that the enemy should fear is her Herculean strength.

----
Hidden, lol, that's a nice way to say Kishi pulled that shit out of his ass.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 9, 2014)

^^^
they'll say it's just a hyperbole


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Nov 9, 2014)

Did Naruto acquire FTG somehow?

People are saying that, but he only used the Shuunshin in 700 or so it seemed to me.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2014)

He *should* have, but there's nothing to suggest he did.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 9, 2014)

no one is 100% sure. FTG has been called shunshin on numerous occasions.

As of now, I believe he only used shunshin, since there was no clear indication of it being ftg, nor was there a marking visible. Not to mention, how on earth did he learn it?


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Nov 9, 2014)

There's no need for a visible marking. Minato has been shown teleporting to the Hokage monument at least twice. Tobirama once. Apparently, they mark their carvings. 

I wish Kishi hadn't conflated the two. It's retarded for him to do so.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 9, 2014)

Naruto having Hiraishin... what? Where did that come from? 

About Perfect Susanoo... it is quite retarded to say *Indra* doesn't have it. Perfect Susanoo is basically Indra's form with a different face!


----------



## Trojan (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't think Naruto used FTG honestly, it's the regular shunshin. People were saying the same thing back then
when he used his speed against Kisame as well.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 9, 2014)

CyberianGinseng said:


> There's no need for a visible marking. Minato has been shown teleporting to the Hokage monument at least twice. Tobirama once. Apparently, they mark their carvings.
> 
> I wish Kishi hadn't conflated the two. It's retarded for him to do so.



I know it's not vital for us to see the marking. Hence why I said it isn't 100% confirmed.

I just meant that the lack of marking, makes it harder to determine whether he used FTG or not


----------



## The Undying (Nov 9, 2014)

takL said:


> shonensuki? shonensuki means who fancys lil boys in jp.
> 
> those credits only mean the fact that kish is the auther of the original mannga.



I don't really care what it means, I just know that ShounenSuki is or used to be one of the more reputable translators in the fanbase. "Kishimoto-sensei is specifically listed as the author of all the data, fan, and art books, in the same way he is listed as the author of the Naruto volume releases" was the statement he/she made.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2014)

So the databook was done by his assistants and Kishi didn't do any of it? 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto having Hiraishin... what? Where did that come from?
> 
> About Perfect Susanoo... it is quite retarded to say *Indra* doesn't have it. Perfect Susanoo is basically Indra's form with a different face!



Madara's profile says he is the only one _of his clan_ to have Perfect Susano'o.

Maybe Indra and Kakashi can sneak by with that but Sasuke's got some explaining to do.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 9, 2014)

It's really doubtful that Kishimoto wrote the entire thing--there's no way he has time for that--but we don't really know the extent of his role in the databook's creation.  It could just be his notes, he could check over things for inaccuracies, or he might write some of the sections.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 9, 2014)

Now people are trying to say this DB was written by Kishi and is legit?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

So Hiruzen may not be the strongest Hokage, but he's still godly as hell, from his entry.


Hiruzen earned the title of professor for being a researcher. He was trained by both Hashirama and Tobirama, as the man that would succeed them. At a young age he showed greater talent than Tobirama. All five nature alterations, Hidden (I think it means Clan based techniques), Genjutsu, all ninjutsu existing in Konoha which explains his reputation as the professor. Hence the essence of Hiruzen is his talent with ninjutsu. Everyone in the village is his family member

------

So here we have the return of Hiruzen knowing all Jutsu in the leaf village, but this time it's stated as Ninjutsu; I don't have the Raw for the original statement so i don't know if the all Jutsu, was originally stated as just Ninjutsu and the translation was faulty or if it's now been retecon'd so it's only Ninjutsu rather than all jutsu. Ether way it now makes sense that Hiruzen could use all Ninjutsu in the Leaf Village, as that excludes Kekkai Genkai and Dojutsu techniques.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Takl he said in your translation made out by the staff, not written exclusively by the staff. Clearly they took his notes and compiled it into a book, otherwise they wouldn't know any of the new information like the Ootosuki clan stuff, unless you think they were just getting high and threw down some random stuff that isn't true.



They're not lying; the information they throw in are just basic descriptions that probably don't require Kishimoto's consultation.

There's really barely any new information; I'd say 95% of the book is comprised of simple descriptions of manga panels and/or simple inferences that can be made from reading those panels.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Can someone please translate the toad profiles. But mainly Fukasku and Shima. 

I want to know their summoning requirements. I've always thought that boh Naruto and minato can summon them, because previous interview says those who can summon Bunta can summon all toads.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 10, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto having Hiraishin... what? Where did that come from?
> 
> About Perfect Susanoo... it is quite retarded to say *Indra* doesn't have it. Perfect Susanoo is basically Indra's form with a different face!


Its an oversight, nothing more. Madara didn't have Izanagi listed despite using it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> So Hiruzen may not be the strongest Hokage, but he's still godly as hell, from his entry.
> 
> 
> Hiruzen earned the title of professor for being a researcher. He was trained by both Hashirama and Tobirama, as the man that would succeed them. At a young age he showed greater talent than Tobirama. All five nature alterations, Hidden (I think it means Clan based techniques), Genjutsu, all ninjutsu existing in Konoha which explains his reputation as the professor. Hence the essence of Hiruzen is his talent with ninjutsu. Everyone in the village is his family member
> ...



Aside from the all 5 nature alterations bit, sounds pretty average. And that 5 nature alterations part is obviously an ass pull. Kakashi was shitting his pants as he witnessed Kakuzu's capability of using more than 2 Nature alterations. Oh did I mention Kakashi himself can use all 5 nature alterations ? 


I disagree that the databook doesn't have Kishimoto's touch in it, but I'd say this DB is more or less a joke. Almost no new information, and no stats. Man. What a fucked up let down.

PS : Someone translate Itachi's damn profile already 




SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its an oversight, nothing more. Madara didn't have Izanagi listed despite using it.



I think thats because Madara used Izanagi through a sealing jutsu, like Itachi used Koto & Amaterasu.
In DB3, Tensha Fuuin : Amaterasu was a seperate entry. I am not sure if they included Itachi's Koto and Madara's Izanagi, but that must be the case.


----------



## Jad (Nov 10, 2014)

Any information on Ningame, Gai's summon and Turtle Island?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 10, 2014)

> Aside from the all 5 nature alterations bit, sounds pretty average. And that 5 nature alterations part is obviously an ass pull. Kakashi was shitting his pants as he witnessed Kakuzu's capability of using more than 2 Nature alterations. Oh did I mention Kakashi himself can use all 5 nature alterations ?


Except only a handful of people could use all 5 elements, and the only people we know have 4 elements or more are kages, Akatsuki, or kage bodyguards. Also known as the elite 10+ shinobi in the world, out of the hundreds of thousands of shinobi that exist. Even Kakashi himself is probably only capable of this due to sharingan. Why wouldn't he be surprised that someone is using more than 3 elements to such a high calibre, when the average jounin only uses 2.

How is that average? Hiruzen being more skilled than Tobirama at a young age isn't average.


----------



## Jad (Nov 10, 2014)

Kankuro having 4 elements still drags the whole allure of having all 5 elements


----------



## Amanda (Nov 10, 2014)

Is there any info about how long we will have to wait for the official translation of the whole book? Could that take years?


----------



## Epyon (Nov 10, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Except only a handful of people could use all 5 elements, and the only people we know have 4 elements or more are kages, Akatsuki, or kage bodyguards. Also known as the elite 10+ shinobi in the world, out of the hundreds of thousands of shinobi that exist. Even Kakashi himself is probably only capable of this due to sharingan. Why wouldn't he be surprised that someone is using more than 3 elements to such a high calibre, when the average jounin only uses 2.
> 
> How is that average? Hiruzen being more skilled than Tobirama at a young age isn't average.



The average jounin at least has three. There is not a jounin in the databook that only has two.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 10, 2014)

No.

The manga states the average jounin has two.

Of the few characters it shows in the databook, they have 3.

Lots of jounin in the databook do not have elements shown at all.

And there are still more jounin than there are in the databook.



> Is there any info about how long we will have to wait for the official translation of the whole book? Could that take years?


If we're lucky, we'll get it by 2016.

Any earlier would be a miracle.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 10, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto having Hiraishin... what? Where did that come from?
> 
> *About Perfect Susanoo... it is quite retarded to say Indra doesn't have it. Perfect Susanoo is basically Indra's form with a different face!*



It's a mistake. It's pretty clear to anyone that Indra, Sasuke, Kakashi, and Madara have all used PS. They look EXACTLY the same bar the head. And they can all fly, which Sasuke and Kakashi's have demonstrated. They're literally no different than Madara's.

As for Hiruzen's profile, there was nothing there that we didn't already know. We already knew he could use all 5 elements, we already knew he knew all the jutsu that EXISTED at that time, etc. We didn't learn anything knew. He's not the strongest Hokage and he never will be. People should finally get off this seeing as the DB says nothing about it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 10, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Except only a handful of people could use all 5 elements, and the only people we know have 4 elements or more are kages, Akatsuki, or kage bodyguards. Also known as the elite 10+ shinobi in the world, out of the hundreds of thousands of shinobi that exist. Even Kakashi himself is probably only capable of this due to sharingan. Why wouldn't he be surprised that someone is using more than 3 elements to such a high calibre, when the average jounin only uses 2.



Kakashi's reaction wasn't admiration or respect, it was geniune surprise, as if it was something he didn't witness before.



> How is that average? Hiruzen being more skilled than Tobirama at a young age isn't average.


Well because we don't know how skilled tobirama was @ a young age. And we know the end result for both. So, I don't care about the skill difference between 2 incarnations of 2 characters that we don't know about.



Jad said:


> Kankuro having 4 elements still drags the whole allure of having all 5 elements



The whole element thing is bullshit.

I still don't have any idea why characters who hasn't shown any elemental proficiency have like 3 elements. I also see no point in them having it. If it isn't a part of your fighting style, having an elemental affinity is completely meaningless.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> So Hiruzen may not be the strongest Hokage, but he's still godly as hell, from his entry.
> 
> 
> Hiruzen earned the title of professor for being a researcher. He was trained by both Hashirama and Tobirama, as the man that would succeed them. At a young age he showed greater talent than Tobirama. All five nature alterations, Hidden (I think it means Clan based techniques), Genjutsu, all ninjutsu existing in Konoha which explains his reputation as the professor. Hence the essence of Hiruzen is his talent with ninjutsu. Everyone in the village is his family member
> ...


Oh, I missed this post.

It's really a shame that we didn't get to see a proper battle of Hiruzen in his prime. And unfortunately, Edo Hiruzen couldn't really show anything against a. Juubi Jin, which isn't his fault. No point in bringing out his entire arsenal when none of it will work.

But that's really impressive. Hiruzen showing more talent than Tobirama, and Minato surpassing Tobirama in hiraishin and speed. I guess the next generation surpassing the previous is still a theme that exists.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 10, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I still don't have any idea why characters who hasn't shown any elemental proficiency have like 3 elements. I also see no point in them having it. If it isn't a part of your fighting style, having an elemental affinity is completely meaningless.



Yeah, I get that some of the younger characters wouldn't have discovered their full potential yet. But the page of Shikamaru's last jutsu stated it used Yin, Katon and Doton, his full element pallete, so that doesn't seem to be what's going on here.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kakashi's reaction wasn't admiration or respect, it was geniune surprise, as if it was something he didn't witness before.
> 
> 
> Well because we don't know how skilled tobirama was @ a young age. And we know the end result for both. So, I don't care about the skill difference between 2 incarnations of 2 characters that we don't know about.
> ...



I think there's something wrong with Kakashi. He was also surprised at how Haku could use 1 handed seals. Yet Kakashi's sensei showed the same ability. -_-

Maybe he just doesn't pay attention. Because he certainly knew of Hiruzens abilities and reputation, he knew that he'd learned all the jutsu in konoha. Event Iruka knew this. So I don't know what Kakashi's problem is. Kakashi even said the sage of six paths was a myth and that the Rinnegan was a mutation -___-

And it's nice to know what elements people have. Ninja naturally have affinities. Just because they don't use them doesn't mean they can't. Jiraya taught wind and water techniques to Nagato and Yahiko. But jiraya has never displayed those jutsu himself. Doesn't mean he can't use them. We don't need to see to know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 10, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> I think there's something wrong with Kakashi. He was also surprised at how Haku could use 1 handed seals. Yet Kakashi's sensei showed the same ability. -_-
> 
> Maybe he just doesn't pay attention. Because he certainly knew of Hiruzens abilities and reputation, he knew that he'd learned all the jutsu in konoha. Event Iruka knew this. So I don't know what Kakashi's problem is. Kakashi even said the sage of six paths was a myth and that the Rinnegan was a mutation -___-



I don't think there is anything wrong with Kakashi. I think we just have to accept the fact that the author can take the liberty of adding new stuff into his manga, eventhough it might contradict with the earlier bits. 

But all in all, this new element chart in DB4 is not a big deal and from my point of view it is utterly redundant. I don't care if X has an affinity for suiton if he/she hasn't shown the capability of using it in the manga.


----------



## Jad (Nov 10, 2014)

Epyon said:


> The average jounin at least has three. There is not a jounin in the databook that only has two.



Might Gai has only 2. But I guess his a special case.....


----------



## tracytracy22 (Nov 10, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Aside from the all 5 nature alterations bit, sounds pretty average. And that 5 nature alterations part is obviously an ass pull. Kakashi was shitting his pants as he witnessed Kakuzu's capability of using more than 2 Nature alterations. Oh did I mention Kakashi himself can use all 5 nature alterations ? .



But can Kakashi use the 5 elements as proficiently as Hiruzen can? He probably mastered them given his talent.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 10, 2014)

tracytracy22 said:


> But can Kakashi use the 5 elements as proficiently as Hiruzen can? He probably mastered them given his talent.



I don't think he can. Kakashi's DB profile hasn't been translated yet but going off the manga, Kakashi was proficient in raiton, suiton and doton. He hasn't shown any proficiency in fire and wind.


edit : I think this is enough for a conformation  that Kakashi shouldn't even have wind in his affinity chart : this headcanon


----------



## tracytracy22 (Nov 10, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't think he can. Kakashi's DB profile hasn't been translated yet but going off the manga, Kakashi was proficient in raiton, suiton and doton. He hasn't shown any proficiency in fire and wind.



At the end of the day, the databook is kind of messed up imho. Instead of listing the elements that the characters have the potential to learn, they hsould have just listed those elements that they have mastered. This would have been more simple and relevant if you ask me.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 10, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with Kakashi. *I think we just have to accept the fact that the author can take the liberty of adding new stuff into his manga, eventhough it might contradict with the earlier bits. *
> But all in all, this new element chart in DB4 is not a big deal and from my point of view it is utterly redundant. I don't care if X has an affinity for suiton if he/she hasn't shown the capability of using it in the manga.



My point exactly, I really wish Kishi was involved with this DB.

what about Lightning Transmission or sage chakra Chidori/Raikiri?



Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't think he can. Kakashi's DB profile hasn't been translated yet but going off the manga, Kakashi was proficient in raiton, suiton and doton. He hasn't shown any proficiency in fire and wind.
> 
> 
> edit : I think this is enough for a conformation  that Kakashi shouldn't even have wind in his affinity chart : this headcanon


Dude its called potential for a reason. also that page you've shown means nothing as that's not his affinity for that Nature.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 10, 2014)

MS81 said:


> My point exactly, I really wish Kishi was involved with this DB.
> 
> what about Lightning Transmission or sage chakra Chidori/Raikiri?
> 
> ...



"Is there someone with wind affinity in the village ?"
"yes and its not me." 



Come on, affinity charts are asspulled.


----------



## Udontard4ever (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> So Hiruzen may not be the strongest Hokage, but he's still godly as hell, from his entry.
> 
> 
> Hiruzen earned the title of professor for being a researcher. He was trained by both Hashirama and Tobirama, as the man that would succeed them. At a young age he showed greater talent than Tobirama. All five nature alterations, Hidden (I think it means Clan based techniques), Genjutsu, all ninjutsu existing in Konoha which explains his reputation as the professor. Hence the essence of Hiruzen is his talent with ninjutsu. Everyone in the village is his family member
> ...



FGT and ET are konoha ninjutsu, aren't they?

that prime hiruzen


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Aside from the all 5 nature alterations bit, sounds pretty average. And that 5 nature alterations part is obviously an ass pull. Kakashi was shitting his pants as he witnessed Kakuzu's capability of using more than 2 Nature alterations. Oh did I mention Kakashi himself can use all 5 nature alterations ?


I'm not sure how you feel knowing all Ninjutsu in the leaf village as average. that's insane. I also don't think it would mention Genjutsu or Hidden Jutsu if Hiruzen didn't have high mastery of those as well. Than there is the fact that even at young age he had greater talent than Tobirama, and it's not like he didn't reach his Prime to fulfill that Talent, so he must be stronger than Tobirama, at his best. 

And I don't think knowing 5 Elements is an ass pull; Kishi has been talking about how Hiruzen knows all "Jutsu/Ninjutsu" in the lead village since a long ass time ago, which would naturally include all 5 Elements. Kakashi being shocked by Kakuzu, doesn't mean Hiruzen can't do it, it just means that Kakashi was shocked someone else could.




> Jad said:
> 
> 
> > Kankuro having 4 elements still drags the whole allure of having all 5 elements


But what can Kankuro do with his 4 elements. A single D-Rank or C-Rank Jutsu in each? Hiruzen knows all the Jutsu in the leaf village and can use all 5 Nature changes at master level, so he probably knows dozens of elemental ninjutsu in each element. I'd say that's a-lot more impressive than Kankuro.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

Udontard4ever said:


> FGT and ET are konoha ninjutsu, aren't they?
> 
> that prime hiruzen


The DB seems pretty good about making the distinction between Kinjutsu and Ninjutsu, so i'm assuming Hiruzen doesn't know all Kinjutsu. Edo-Tensei being a Kinjutsu, he probably doesn't know it. As for FTG, he probably does know how to use it, but his skill with it might only be at Genma Squad level. Anyway it's still a huge hyped, but I don't think that take away is suppose to be that he's using every Jutsu in the leaf village, just ninjutsu, and some of them he probably doesn't use as well as the masters, like in the case of FTG.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 10, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Aside from the all 5 nature alterations bit, sounds pretty average. And that 5 nature alterations part is obviously an ass pull. Kakashi was shitting his pants as he witnessed Kakuzu's capability of using more than 2 Nature alterations. Oh did I mention Kakashi himself can use all 5 nature alterations ?


I believe Kakashi's surprise was due to the fact that Kakuzu was using all those Seishitsu Henka as if he had an affinity for all of them.

The term _"affinity"_ isn't used appropriately around here, but unless they have a Nature Release Kekkei Genkai, the Rinnegan, or an ability like Kakuzu's, there would only be a single Seishitsu Henka that they could take to such lengths.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

Elements are useless in this case, I dunno why people take them too seriously. 
It's pointless to know that they do have those elements, but we haven't seen them using them at all. 

Nagato has them since he was 10, and yet the only jutsus he showed were C-Rank jutsus, nothing else.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 10, 2014)

Kakashi having 5 elements + yin/yang affinities could be explained by him having some Hogoromo level chakra at some point. This happened right at the end of the manga. 

Tho this is just a guess of mine.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

Reading some of Minato's profile. Lol it talkes about him being like purple lighting flash sword. He took Nindaime's Space-time Ninjutsu Hiraishin to a state of perfection (basically what the other entry said that he improved on Hiraishin). He learned Jiriaya confidence (I think this means will of fire basically). Approximately 27 years ago he prevent Kirigakure's attempt to abduct a Jinchuuriki, which was the start of the third shinobi war. Says he is the fastest shinobi, whose pride is his great battle prowess.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 10, 2014)

What about Kaguya or Zetsu?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorin said:


> Kakashi having 5 elements + yin/yang affinities could be explained by him having some Hogoromo level chakra at some point. This happened right at the end of the manga.
> 
> Tho this is just a guess of mine.



Nah... It's possible, but Kakashi could have learned all forms of Seishitsu Henka beforehand, that wouldn't contradict with anything we've seen or anything he's said; he may have learned Fūton, but he doesn't have an *affinity* for it, as Naruto and Asuma did.

That said, these Nature Release charts are superfluous.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Reading some of Minato's profile. Lol it talkes about him being like purple lighting flash sword. He took Nindaime's Space-time Ninjutsu Hiraishin to a state of perfection (basically what the other entry said that he improved on Hiraishin). He learned Jiriaya confidence (I think this means will of fire basically). Approximately 27 years ago he prevent Kirigakure's attempt to abduct a Jinchuuriki, which was the start of the third shinobi war. Says he is the fastest shinobi, whose pride is his great battle prowess.



Purple? 

Kiri? Wasn't that Kumo? 

but great to have them stating that his FTG > Tobirama. Since people were delusional and believe that it's only about shunshin.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Reading some of Minato's profile. Lol it talkes about him being like purple lighting flash sword. He took Nindaime's Space-time Ninjutsu Hiraishin to a state of perfection (basically what the other entry said that he improved on Hiraishin). He learned Jiriaya confidence (I think this means will of fire basically). Approximately 27 years ago he prevent Kirigakure's attempt to abduct a Jinchuuriki, which was the start of the third shinobi war. Says he is the fastest shinobi, whose pride is his great battle prowess.



So exactly what we already knew? 

Damn, Minato was shafted pretty badly. Or probably my expectations were too high. 

BTW timeline doesn't make any fucking sense as usual. 

If Minato saved Kiushina 27 years prior to the end of the manga(chapter 699) then he was 13-14 years old at that time. And i heard he was 19 when he took on both A and B, which was during the 3rd shinboi war, meaning that the war lasted at least 5-6 years. Somehow i find that very hard to believe.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorin said:


> So exactly what we already knew?
> 
> Damn, Minato was shafted pretty badly. Or probably my expectations were too high.
> 
> ...


That sounds fine to me. Why is that too hard to believe?

And I don't understand what else you expected to hear about Minato. Maybe your expectations were too high.

And this sounds like a different assassination attempt. Cloud kidnapped Kushina, not Mist.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 10, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Nah... It's possible, but Kakashi could have learned all forms of Seishitsu Henka beforehand, that wouldn't contradict with anything we've seen or anything he's said; he may have learned Fūton, but he doesn't have an *affinity* for it, as Naruto and Asuma did.
> 
> That said, these Nature Release charts are superfluous.



Yeah probably. How all of a sudden all ths shinobi knew how to use doton doryuheki with a little bit of asspull no jutsuexplanation by Shikamaru. 

These charts all over the place. Everyone, their mother and their dog has stupid affinities or can use an element all of a sudden. 

What a mess of a data book this is. Can't say i'm surprised with this since the manga also went downhill since the the third data book came out. 

In the words of Madara: "_Oh well.._."


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

Mmm so Minato earned his reputation of soloing entire armies since he was 13-14? Damn! :amazed
that more than I would have imagined. :rofl


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Dat minato hype  he basically started a war lol. And he was barely a teenager when he built his rep. Some of I have crazy expectations though -_-

Back on thhe Kakashi topic. Has it occurred to anyone that Kakashi's databook profile is taking into account double Mangekyou Kakashi with sage of six paths chakra and Obitos spirit within him??? Because if Hinata the case, then everything about Kakashi's elements is believable. It does show us double Mangekyou Kakashi on his page as well. If he's able to gain perfect Susanoo, then gaining the ability to use all elements shouldn't be an issue.

Rikudo chakra is much more haxx and a bigger power up than Hashirama cells.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 10, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> That sounds fine to me. Why is that too hard to believe?
> 
> And I don't understand what else you expected to hear about Minato. Maybe your expectations were too high.



As you could see in this fourth shinobi war, the overall number of ninjas was 80 000. For a war to last 5-6 years you need serious man power. And i mean in the millions. I doubt that the number of shinobis was that  much higher at that time. 

Regarding Minato, yeah could be that my expectations were too high. Just the general feeling at the end of the manga when the jutsu Minato was going to use was skipped, then Kishi took his right arm, then his left, making the mistake of transferring half kurama into BZ, left me a bit disappointed. 

Anyway, i don't feel like debating on this subject since this is just a personal preference of mine.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

Itachi profiles talks about how he helped the village and took on the stigma of slaughtering his people to do so, and all that junk. Talks about being brought back by Edo tensei and entrusting people with basically his WOF. Says had some impact on the outcome of the war. He squared off against Orochimaru's power in Kabuto. There is really nothing new on the first and second pages, and no strength hype whatsoever. Granted I skimmed through it and I didn't read the Sasuke/Itachi forehead page, so maybe there is still hope for you Itachi-fans, but I don't see nothing.

Now fall into despair.



Sorin said:


> So exactly what we already knew?
> 
> Damn, Minato was shafted pretty badly. Or probably my expectations were too high.
> 
> ...


Him saving a Jinchuuriki from Kirigakure is something knew.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Itachi profiles talks about how he helped the village and took on the stigma of slaughtering his people to do so, and all that junk. Talks about being brought back by Edo tensei and entrusting people with basically his WOF. Says had some impact on the outcome of the war. He squared off against Orochimaru's power in Kabuto. There is really nothing knew on the first page, and no strength hype whatsoever. Granted I skimmed through it and I didn't read the Sasuke/Itachi forehead page, so maybe there is still hope for you Itachi-fans, but I don't see nothing.
> 
> Now fall into despair.
> 
> ...



And people say Minato got the short end of the stick.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Itachi profiles talks about how he helped the village and took on the stigma of slaughtering his people to do so, and all that junk. Talks about being brought back by Edo tensei and entrusting people with basically his WOF. Says had some impact on the outcome of the war. He squared off against Orochimaru's power in Kabuto. There is really nothing knew on the first page, and no strength hype whatsoever. Granted I skimmed through it and I didn't read the Sasuke/Itachi forehead page, so maybe there is still hope for you Itachi-fans, but I don't see nothing.
> 
> Now fall into despair.



Take that Gimm (how was his name anyway? )...  

oh I wish I could translate this  poetry. 
(قل للشامتين بنا أفيقوا, سيلقى الشامتون كما لقينا)
I guess I'll ask for the translation and come to you latter Girmmjou or whatever it was. 
you can use google until then...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, nothing new on Itachi. Kishimoto must hate him.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

This Databook is just straight up shit.

I really don't see the point of it since everything in it is basically things the fanbase already knew about.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

So Minato was better than Tobirama at the age of 13? Impressive! 
that shit was only in my fan-fiction scenarios. :rofl


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Itachi profiles talks about how he helped the village and took on the stigma of slaughtering his people to do so, and all that junk. Talks about being brought back by Edo tensei and entrusting people with basically his WOF. Says had some impact on the outcome of the war. He squared off against Orochimaru's power in Kabuto. There is really nothing new on the first and second pages, and no strength hype whatsoever. Granted I skimmed through it and I didn't read the Sasuke/Itachi forehead page, so maybe there is still hope for you Itachi-fans, but I don't see nothing.
> 
> Now fall into despair.
> 
> ...



Really? I thought you just made a mistake and were referring to Kushina and the cloud village.

That's awesome if its new. Really want a minato Gaiden that kishi already foreshadowed


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> And people say Minato got the short end of the stick.


Minato seems to be doing quite well in the DB in terms of hype, people were just expecting to much.



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Really? I thought you just made a mistake and were referring to Kushina and the cloud village.
> 
> That's awesome if its new. Really want a minato Gaiden that kishi already foreshadowed


Yes really I checked the Hiragana and Kanji to make sure, because initially I also thought there was a typo in the Hiragana, as I've seen that once or twice while reading, but it very clearly says Kirigakure


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 10, 2014)

Wait, Minato saved a jinchuuriki from the Mist? Didn't they only have Yagura as a jinchuuriki? 

Edit: NM I forgot they also had Utakata.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

You itachi fans are kinda spoilt -__-

Itachi got plenty hype already from the previous databooks. He has like the most info out of any ninja across all 4 books, and has a long list of jutsu. He even got revived as an Edo as well, kishi has been overly kind to his character since forever.

Last databook literally sucks itachi off. I'd say it's great to be an itachi fan. What more would they add in this databook, when they covered pretty much everything up to his death in databook 3?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Wait, Minato saved a jinchuuriki from the Mist? Didn't they only have Yagura as a jinchuuriki?


The Mist had Sanbi and Rokubi as Bijuu, because the time-line is so messed up we don't know when Yagura or Ukataka became Jinchuuriki of those Bijuu respectively. So he could have saved one of them or he could have saved one of their predecessors.



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> You itachi fans are kinda spoilt -__-
> 
> Itachi got plenty hype already from the previous databooks. He has like the most info out of any ninja across all 4 books, and has a long list of jutsu. He even got revived as an Edo as well, kishi has been overly kind to his character since forever.
> 
> Last databook literally sucks itachi off. I'd say it's great to be an itachi fan. What more would they add in this databook, when they covered pretty much everything up to his death in databook 3?


I just think there isn't much to say because at this point someone elses is better than him in every skill set. Shisui is better at Genjutsu, so they couldn't really say he was the best Genjutsu user. His MS jutsu have been far surpassed by the God Tier Rinnegan/EMS shit, so they can't get the great hype they did before. As I explained multiple times the DBs and hype in general is suppose to be taken in a temporal sense. Itachi was one of the greatest when DBIII was released which is why Kishi sucks his D so hard, same thing with Jiriaya, but now there are many stronger then him so he doesn't get such insane hype anymore.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The Mist had Sanbi and Rokubi as Bijuu, because the time-line is so messed up we don't know when Yagura or Ukataka became Jinchuuriki of those Bijuu respectively. So he could have saved one of them or he could have saved one of their predecessors.



Could minato have possibly known a young Utakata??? 

This is quite interesting. Rep plus for your efforts. You might as well translate all minato scans


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The Mist had Sanbi and Rokubi as Bijuu, because the time-line is so messed up we don't know when Yagura or Ukataka became Jinchuuriki of those Bijuu respectively. So he could have saved one of them or he could have saved one of their predecessors.



I thought you meant Kushina at first. 
so he saved either Yaguya or Utukata from a different village?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 10, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I believe Kakashi's surprise was due to the fact that Kakuzu was using all those Seishitsu Henka as if he had an affinity for all of them.
> 
> The term _"affinity"_ isn't used appropriately around here, but unless they have a Nature Release Kekkei Genkai, the Rinnegan, or an ability like Kakuzu's, there would only be a single Seishitsu Henka that they could take to such lengths.



Nah.
this headcanon

Even the manga attempts to hype it by saying "a fourth element." this headcanon

Its clear what Kishimoto was trying to point out at the time. 

Also this, again : this headcanon

Kakashi clearly admits that he doesn't have wind affinity. Even if he has it, he isn't competent enough to even give advice to a beginner, which makes it a completely redundant detail.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nah.
> this headcanon
> 
> Even the manga attempts to hype it by saying "a fourth element." this headcanon
> ...



Those sides notes are not from kishi though.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 10, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I believe Kakashi's surprise was due to the fact that Kakuzu was using all those Seishitsu Henka as if he had an affinity for all of them.
> 
> The term _"affinity"_ isn't used appropriately around here, but unless they have a Nature Release Kekkei Genkai, the Rinnegan, or an ability like Kakuzu's, there would only be a single Seishitsu Henka that they could take to such lengths.



Kakashi did that 40 handseals Water Dragon jutsu, that's taking it pretty far. Jiraiya can do Swamp of the Underworld as well as a whole bunch of highend Fire jutsus. At least as high as the Fire Jutsu Kakuzu used that made Kakashi question Kakuzu's humanity.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Itachi profiles talks about how he helped the village and took on the stigma of slaughtering his people to do so, and all that junk. Talks about being brought back by Edo tensei and entrusting people with basically his WOF. Says had some impact on the outcome of the war. He squared off against Orochimaru's power in Kabuto. There is really nothing new on the first and second pages, and no strength hype whatsoever. Granted I skimmed through it and I didn't read the Sasuke/Itachi forehead page, so maybe there is still hope for you Itachi-fans, but I don't see nothing.
> 
> Now fall into despair.



I don't think we need to know anything new about Itachi TBH. And yeah, I will wait for a full translation before I fall into despair. 




Hussain said:


> Those sides notes are not from kishi though.



Yeah, I am pretty sure Kishimoto doesn't know what is going on with his own manga.

The side note correlates with what Kakashi says, so it isn't something completely baseless either.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The Mist had Sanbi and Rokubi as Bijuu, because the time-line is so messed up we don't know when Yagura or Ukataka became Jinchuuriki of those Bijuu respectively. So he could have saved one of them or he could have saved one of their predecessors.



I still think they mean him saving Kushina. It's probably another case of no one actually fact-checking the databook.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Nov 10, 2014)

If this is true, Minato saved two Jinchuurikis by the age of 13 

Saved Kushina while still in the academy and then saved the Mist Jin when he was thirteen, which then propelled a war which he soloed at that said age


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

Pain Rikudo operator/manipulator, Akatsuki's leader, Nagato. Nagato's power can save the world  (Nagato the last airbender lol)

Talks about how he wanted to protect his friends and how his despair at their lost fueled him to want to save the Shinobi world, basically shit we already know. Has the power of the Rinnegan, Rikudo's power, that makes him like a God. 

The rest I skimmed through, but it mostly just talks about the pain he suffered, becoming a "god", bring pain to the world, and meeting Naruto.

I literally see nothing in there about Rinnegan being immune to visual genjutsu and all that others hype stuff. Actually don't see much hype for Nagato outside Rinnegan being Rikudo's power and power of a god. Granted I don't know where they were getting that hype from so perhaps it's in another entry on Nagato somewhere in the book or one of his Jutsu entry, but I don't see anything of note here.

----

The little blurb about the Hokage doesn't say anything worth note, just their relationships, like Tobirama and Hashirama being brothers. Tsunade being Hashirama granddaughter. Etc...


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I still think they mean him saving Kushina. It's probably another case of no one actually fact-checking the databook.


I think if it meant Kushina they would have used Kushina's name, rather than just saying a Jinchuuriki. And I also think that's pretty hard to get wrong.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin

can you look at Kushina's profile next?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 10, 2014)

More pages coming soon. I'll have the technique files completed this morning.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nah.
> this headcanon
> 
> Even the manga attempts to hype it by saying "a fourth element." this headcanon
> ...


What you should be paying attention to is the tail end of the previous chapter. Research the various translations of that chapter—Kakashi points out that nobody should be able to use such a number of these kind of techniques, with *this* kind of power behind them; only those with an affinity for these Seishitsu Henka should be capable of doing so, and that normally limits them to a single type.

While it was amazing that Kakuzu was using all of those different Seishitsu Henka, it was the fact that he was using them with such *proficiency* that really baffled Kakashi; that's how he figured the hearts were responsible.



> _Also this, again : this headcanon
> 
> Kakashi clearly admits that he doesn't have wind affinity. Even if he has it, he isn't competent enough to even give advice to a beginner, which makes it a completely redundant detail._


I believe Naruto was asking who had an *affinity* for Fūton, like him; some translations depict Naruto asking who's _"good with"_, or has _"a natural inclination"_ for it. Kakashi certainly doesn't have that.

Again, the term _"affinity"_ is often misused in this community. It is used to denote which Seishitsu Henka they have an aptitude for, not any which type they have learned to recompose their chakra to. You, and many others are still making the mistake of using it in the latter sense.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

White Fang with his chakra blade in hand is  a Genius Ninja that surpasses the Sannin. No explanation of why he's that strong though. The rest of his entry talks about the rules of being a Shinobi, basically that stuff explained in Gaiden.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> White Fang with his chakra blade in hand is  a Genius Ninja that surpasses the Sannin. No explanation of why he's that strong though. The rest of his entry talks about the rules of being a Shinobi, basically that stuff explained in Gaiden.



surpassing them at the time when they fought Hanzo, or at their prime?


----------



## Epyon (Nov 10, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Again, the term _"affinity"_ is often misused in this community. It is used to denote which Seishitsu Henka they have an aptitude for, not any which type they have learned to recompose their chakra to. You, and many others are still making the mistake of using it in the latter sense.



Well if what is listed here in the databook is not their affinity but rather which types they have learned to recompose their chakra too already then, aside from it being highly suspicious that Doton happened to the one element everyone was missing before Kitsuchi taught everyone over Inonet, it also means even Naruto has D/C-ranks in every element call on now, rather then just the untapped potential thanks to the various chakra of the Bijuu.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

Hussain said:


> surpassing them at the time when they fought Hanzo, or at their prime?


Doesn't say, just says he eclipsed/surpassed them.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

Epyon said:


> Well if what is listed here in the databook is not their affinity but rather which types they have learned to recompose their chakra too already then, aside from it being highly suspicious that Doton happened to the one element everyone was missing before Kitsuchi taught everyone over Inonet, it also means even Naruto has D/C-ranks in every element call on now, rather then just the untapped potential thanks to the various chakra of the Bijuu.


Naruto already basically demonstrated every element in the various FRS types he used against Kaguya.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, due to either the cooperation of the Bijū, or Rikudō Senjutsu itself, Naruto can probably use all five Seishitsu Henka at max efficacy.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh by the by Minato saved a Jinchuuriki from Kirigakure, so it could have been any Jinchuuriki, it didn't have to be one of Kirigakure's Jinchuuriki.

And another point against the idea that the DB got this wrong and it's meant to be Kumogakure, is the fact that when Kushina explains her back story she says that Kumogakure wanted her for her Uzamaki chakra, not being a Jinchuuriki, so I think the event with Kumogakure happened before Kushina even became the Kyuubi Jinchuuriki.


----------



## vered (Nov 10, 2014)

Waiting for the tech's themselves since the Nagato's profile didn't say anything new.I'll still wait for the full translation of his profile.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Oh by the by Minato saved a Jinchuuriki from Kirigakure, so it could have been any Jinchuuriki, it didn't have to be one of Kirigakure's Jinchuuriki.
> 
> And another point against the idea that the DB got this wrong and it's meant to be Kumogakure, is the fact that when Kushina explains her back story she says that Kumogakure wanted her for her Uzamaki chakra, not being a Jinchuuriki, so I think the event with Kumogakure happened before Kushina even became the Kyuubi Jinchuuriki.



But then we have A's statement here.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

Alright i'm going to work in a 20min if there is some small entry someone wants me to look at before then let me known, but if not i'm probably done for now.



Hussain said:


> But then were have A's statement here.


Maybe they made more than one attempt on Kushina. Who knows or she did have the Kyuubi back then; IDK. I do know it says Kirigakure though, not Kumogakure.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 10, 2014)

Where's this info about Nagato and Minato's profiles?



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its an oversight, nothing more. Madara didn't have Izanagi listed despite using it.



Nothing suggests Naruto has Hiraishin, though.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Aside from the all 5 nature alterations bit, sounds pretty average. And that 5 nature alterations part is obviously an ass pull. Kakashi was shitting his pants as he witnessed Kakuzu's capability of using more than 2 Nature alterations.



He was surprised someone could use all 5 elements to such a high standard.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 10, 2014)

Minato was a genin when he saved Kushina, as we can tell by the fact that they had headbands. So they were at least 10 years old. He only became a genin at 10. And he's the same age as Kushina. And 27 years ago would make them 14 maybe?

So Cloud tried to get Kushina when she was 10.

But Mist tried to get a Jinchuuriki when Minato was 13/14.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 10, 2014)

@tari101190

Don't try to figure this out via the time-line. It could have happened when Minato was in his twenties, that's how stupid the time-line is.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Minato was a genin when he saved Kushina, as we can tell by the fact that they had headbands. So they were at least 10 years old. He only became a genin at 10. And he's the same age as Kushina. And 27 years ago would make them 11 maybe?
> 
> So Cloud tried to get Kushina when she was 10.
> 
> But Mist tried to get a Jinchuuriki when Minato was 11.



Minato is 24 years old.

17 years he's dead, so his age did not change, and there are 10 years left.

24 -10 = 14 years old, when the Kiri tried to do so. @>@


----------



## Hasan (Nov 10, 2014)

Hussain said:


> surpassing them at the time when they fought Hanzo, or at their prime?



Not quite the first time those words surfaced. The Sannin never came close to being his level, it seems. 

A pity that we never got to learn of his abilities.

… And I miss _Sharingan Kakashi_ already. Why you do this, Kishi? Kakashi without mismatched eyes and that headband (covering one) will never be the same. Just give him a basic Sharingan.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 10, 2014)

Okay, technique file is done.

Not scanning the Road to Ninja manga, as it's already available. Later, I'll get the Art of Road to Ninja w/ commentary, and the interview... Then I'll call it quits.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Not quite the first time those words surfaced. The Sannin never came close to being his level, it seems.
> 
> A pity that we never got to learn of his abilities.
> 
> ? And I miss _Sharingan Kakashi_ already. Why you do this, Kishi? Kakashi without mismatched eyes and that headband (covering one) will never be the same. Just give him a basic Sharingan.



I think the statement is about that area, not for all times, as they lived after him for like 20 years or more in Tsunade and Oro's case.

oh well, I don't care...
14 years old Minato > Tobirama made my day.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 10, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I think the statement is about that area, not for all times, as they lived after him for like 20 years or more in Tsunade and Oro's case.



We knew this since Kakashi Gaiden, when Hanzō wasn't even a character. What were we supposed to believe at that point then?



> oh well, I don't care...



White Fang > Yellow Flash. 



> 14 years old Minato > Tobirama made my day.



I don't think even you believe that yourself. Liking a character shouldn't lead one to believe in something this riduculous.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

> =Hasan;52207365]We knew this since Kakashi Gaiden, when Hanzō wasn't even a character. What were we supposed to believe at that point then?



We did not know about Hanzo, but we did latter on when we got more information. Sakumo could have been superior to them up to that point, but that does not mean he stayed as such. We know for a fact that the Sannin improved, even Oro did not know that Tsunade developed the seal in her forehead, which is basically the strongest jutsu she has. And so on, and so forth. 




> White Fang > Yellow Flash.


Then they would have feared Sakumo more. lol


> I don't think even you believe that yourself. Liking a character shouldn't lead one to believe in something this riduculous.


I do. It's irrelevant whether you think it's ridiculous or not. That's canon now.  
unless there is something with the translation. lol
then I will get trolled so hard.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

In case anyone missed what I said about Kakashi's elements chart. How do we know it isn't referring to Sage of Six Paths Kakashi, and not regular one MS Kakashi.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 10, 2014)

SaiST said:


> More pages coming soon. I'll have the technique files completed this morning.
> 
> 
> What you should be paying attention to is the tail end of the previous chapter. Research the various translations of that chapter—Kakashi points out that nobody should be able to use such a number of these kind of techniques, with *this* kind of power behind them; only those with an affinity for these Seishitsu Henka should be capable of doing so, and that normally limits them to a single type.
> ...



Ok, assuming I misunderstood/misused the term "affinity", even then my conclusion doesn't change. The elemental charts are useless. If Kakashi can't even help a beginner Fuuton user, then his capability of using fuuton should be utter shit and not even relevant.

Redundant chart is redundant.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm with you on that.



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> In case anyone missed what I said about Kakashi's elements chart. How do we know it isn't referring to Sage of Six Paths Kakashi, and not regular one MS Kakashi.


We don't. It could very well be referring to Kakashi with Obito's Rikudō-buffed chakra.

But it's hardly outside the realm of possibility that Kakashi acquired all of that beforehand, given what we know of his reputation.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 10, 2014)

Hussain said:


> We did not know about Hanzo, but we did latter on when we got more information. Sakumo could have been superior to them up to that point, but that does not mean he stayed as such. We know for a fact that the Sannin improved, even Oro did not know that Tsunade developed the seal in her forehead, which is basically the strongest jutsu she has. And so on, and so forth.



Uh, I know. 

This is the fourth time we are being told that he was stronger than the Sannin, and the manga —as we know it— has ended. You would think that if standings had changed, we would have known. 



> Then they would have feared Sakumo more. lol



Evidently, they did. Taiseki almost lost it when Kakashi swung the blade, mistaking the latter to be the White Fang. A perfectly sane ninja who should have known that White Fang had died years ago. . . and was an _adult_. 



> I do. It's irrelevant whether you think it's ridiculous or not. That's canon now.



Now that I read your post —

Thwarting Kumogakure's plans tells you that he is better than Tobirama?  It's not like they sent highly competent ninja the last two _known_ times they wanted to steal Konoha's secrets. 

. . . seriously. 



> unless there is something with the translation. lol
> then I will get trolled so hard.



The consensus seems to be that this databook contains a lot of errors, including _your_ opinion.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Him saving a Jinchuuriki from Kirigakure is something knew.



Well shit. Thought this was about him saving Kushina from Kumo. 
This data book is confusing the hell out of me. 

Timeline still a shit tho.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 10, 2014)

Where does that stuff about saving a Jinchuriki from Kirigakure come from?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 10, 2014)

The magnanimous Turrin translated it earlier.



Turrin said:


> Reading some of Minato's profile. Lol it talkes about him being like purple lighting flash sword. He took Nindaime's Space-time Ninjutsu Hiraishin to a state of perfection (basically what the other entry said that he improved on Hiraishin). He learned Jiriaya confidence (I think this means will of fire basically). Approximately 27 years ago he prevent Kirigakure's attempt to abduct a Jinchuuriki, which was the start of the third shinobi war. Says he is the fastest shinobi, whose pride is his great battle prowess.


----------



## KnightGhost (Nov 10, 2014)

Anything on izanami


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 10, 2014)

I think you made a mistake there, Turrin. That sentence talks about Minato's accomplishments, one being the prevented abduction of a jinchuriki by Kirigakure, the other being in the third war, how his deeds helped Konoha to win the war, even though they were the minority.

I could be wrong, ofc. But I think that's the meaning.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 10, 2014)

what rank is tobirama water needle jutsu?
also is it now confirmed that tobirama simply throws a kunai and goes for a linear thrust 
thats hirashingiri right
it looked obvious from the manga panel

it is simply a less tricky version of minato level 2 hirashin


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> what rank is tobirama water needle jutsu?
> also is it now confirmed that tobirama simply throws a kunai and goes for a linear thrust
> thats hirashingiri right
> it looked obvious from the manga panel
> ...



Tobirama doesn't throw anything though.

FTG level 2 is probably tricker but I prefer FTG slash, looks so cool. 

I don't understand why minato can't use it too?


----------



## Kyu (Nov 10, 2014)

So Minato perfecting FTG was finally confirmed?

Genius once a generation indeed.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 10, 2014)

tobirama does throw a kunai. 
clearly it needs markings it isnt a shunshin
tobirama throws a kunai catches it and stabs you with it in a full thrust 

does the Db say he doesnt throw a kunai?

they dont even say how
sounds like an asspull


----------



## Valhorus (Nov 10, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> tobirama does throw a kunai.
> clearly it needs markings it isnt a shunshin
> tobirama throws a kunai catches it and stabs you with it in a full thrust
> 
> ...



He didn't threw any kunai when he used it agaisnt Madara .


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> tobirama does throw a kunai.
> clearly it needs markings it isnt a shunshin
> tobirama throws a kunai catches it and stabs you with it in a full thrust
> 
> ...



Bruh 

Tobirama has never ever thrown a kunai when using FTG slash.

The jutsu itself is basically body flicker. He marks his weapon and then stretches out the weapon with the marking on it. This allows Tobirama to create a short range teleport, which lunges him forward at high speed.

That's the best way I can explain it. No throwing is involved, hence why it's such a cool and complex move. Even minato has never shown to be able to teleport himself to an outstretched kunai. Only the best of ninja can react to it, it's almost unavoidable.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 10, 2014)

If Tobirama doesn't' throw a kunai,it means he already marked the opponent, or just doesn't use FTG


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 10, 2014)

Hirashin giri does involve a kunai throw. It's basically like FTG V2 except that instead of attacking from above while the opponent is off guard, Tobirama appears in front of said person and then uses a Shushin + Sword slash.

The anime did a good job showing the mechanics.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Hirashin giri does involve a kunai throw. It's basically like FTG V2 except that instead of attacking from above while the opponent is off guard, Tobirama appears in front of said person and then uses a Shushin + Sword slash.
> 
> The anime did a good job showing the mechanics.



Scan of him throwing the kunai?


----------



## Valhorus (Nov 10, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> tobirama does throw a kunai.
> clearly it needs markings it isnt a shunshin
> tobirama throws a kunai catches it and stabs you with it in a full thrust
> 
> ...





RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Scan of him throwing the kunai?



There is such a scan . For me hiraishingiri is just a shuunshin slash , it doesn't involve hirashin . We never saw the mark on Tobirama's sword against Izuna . And against Madara , how could Tobirama telepor to the kunai he were holding in his hand lol ? If he teleported to it he couldn't appear near Madara . It is shuunshin with a weapon slash .


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 10, 2014)

Is there any interesting information about Kurama in the Databook?


----------



## Sorin (Nov 10, 2014)

Taking anime as a legit source of how a technique works it's not how you do it Dr. White. It's filler if it didn't happen in the manga.

He could as well have a mark somewhere on the ground and when Izuna stepped in the vicinity of it, Tobirama simply teleported to it and slashed.


----------



## vered (Nov 10, 2014)

Valhorus said:


> There is such a scan . For me hiraishingiri is just a shuunshin slash , it doesn't involve hirashin . We never saw the mark on Tobirama's sword against Izuna . And against Madara , how could Tobirama telepor to the kunai he were holding in his hand lol ? If he teleported to it he couldn't appear near Madara . It is shuunshin with a weapon slash .



Against madara it was Hirashin.He clearly put the seal on madara to appear behind him or the seal was on the ground behind Madara.
The DB clarifies on what exactly Minato improved upon within the hirashin tech but  Tobirama still used Hirashin as it was meant to be used: with a seal placed.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Pain Rikudo operator/manipulator, Akatsuki's leader, Nagato. Nagato's power can save the world  (Nagato the last airbender lol)
> 
> Talks about how he wanted to protect his friends and how his despair at their lost fueled him to want to save the Shinobi world, basically shit we already know. Has the power of the Rinnegan, Rikudo's power, that makes him like a God.
> 
> ...


to paraphrase Itachi's statement in the manga, visual genjtusu doesn't work on someone with the same kind of eyes or better eyes. It's how come Sasuke was able to keep the group safe from MT.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd be willing to bet that's just a fuckup and it's referring to the Kumo kidnapping Kushina.

There are already a fair amount of errors in this, evidently, and if Kishi himself didn't even write it I am suspicious of any _major _new facts about characters.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 10, 2014)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> to paraphrase Itachi's statement in the manga, visual genjtusu doesn't work on someone with the same kind of eyes or better eyes. It's how come Sasuke was able to keep the group safe from MT.



Strange how a mishap with the Rinnegan actually revealed its immunity to ocular illusions (refer to Mugen Tsukuyomi).


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorin said:


> Taking anime as a legit source of how a technique works it's not how you do it Dr. White. It's filler if it didn't happen in the manga.
> 
> He could as well have a mark somewhere on the ground and when Izuna stepped in the vicinity of it, Tobirama simply teleported to it and slashed.



Oh, now I see. Those guys are talking about the anime version, when Tobirama threw those bunch of kunai lol.

Yeah, that scene is no good. Can't base jack off that, stick to manga for evidence, anime for detail and quality.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 10, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> In case anyone missed what I said about Kakashi's elements chart. How do we know it isn't referring to Sage of Six Paths Kakashi, and not regular one MS Kakashi.



The databook covers up to chapter 691, from what I've heard. That's the chapter Kakashi lost his Obito ghost powers.

And most likely, Kakashi's 5 elements are supposed to reflect Kakashi's lasting/normal powers, not his temporary powers. So normal Kakashi should be what the databook is referring to, either way.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 10, 2014)

I prefer the anime version of how Tobirama merked Izuna's ass. Makes him look more crafty.

btw,I can't believe Tobirama's suitons don't have any ranks.

Also,its now confirmed that-that attack Tobirama did on madz was a suiton and not senbon. Weird,Hashi said if you had rods in you the chances of you performing any jutsu were close to nil.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 10, 2014)

Revy said:


> Hashi said if you had rods in you the chances of you performing any jutsu were close to nil.




Perhaps he was generalizing that statement for everyone who isn't Tobirama.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 10, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Perhaps he was generalizing that statement for everyone who isn't Tobirama.



Sounds plausible.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 10, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> If Kakashi can't even help a beginner Fuuton user, then his capability of using fuuton should be utter shit and not even relevant.


Who says he doesn't learn from said beginner?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

By viatoretvenus



水遁・水断波 suiton: suidanha (Water Release: Water Severing Wave/Water Style: Severing Wave) (p. 320)

「二代目火影・扉間の得意とする水遁の一つ。 
口元から一直線状に、高速で水を噴射…！
鋭利なる刃と化した水槍は、神樹の根を次々と分断した。」

"One of Nidaime Hokage Tobirama’s talents in water style.  
A straight line forms from the mouth, a high-speed jet of water…!
The water spear that its sharpening edge transformed into, split the roots of the Divine Tree one after another.”

First Appearance: Volume 67 (p. 163) Chapter 646 (神樹, Shinju)



天泣 tenkyuu (rain from a cloudless sky/Heavenly Weeping/Heaven’s Tears) (p. 323)

「雲なき空から降る雨の如く敵の不意を突く無音の水針！ 
口内から高速で噴き出される水が急所を狙い撃ちする。 
水遁を得意とする扉間の術だ。」

"Like rain falling from a cloudless sky, soundless water needles that catch the enemy off-guard!  
Water spurted at high velocity from the mouth to snipe at vital spots.  
Talented in Water style techniques, it is Tobirama’s jutsu.”

First Appearance: Volume 69 (p. 75) Chapter 661 The Failed World (失敗した世界, Shippaishita Sekai)


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 10, 2014)

Already posted in the databook collection thread.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, I was going to post it there, and I saw your post.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Revy said:


> I prefer the anime version of how Tobirama merked Izuna's ass. Makes him look more crafty.
> 
> btw,I can't believe Tobirama's suitons don't have any ranks.
> 
> Also,its now confirmed that-that attack Tobirama did on madz was a suiton and not senbon. Weird,Hashi said if you had rods in you the chances of you performing any jutsu were close to nil.



Anime usually does improve scenes from the manga. Luckily this was one of them. Look at Minatos FTG level 2, the animation was beautiful but it was animated incorrectly and made minato look slower, which has always annoyed me. Minato never caught the kunai first and then slammed the rasengan. The rasengan hit was an instant hit and the kunai was caught after. Road to ninja fixed the scene though.

Lol, people thought it was senbon and not a water jutsu?If anything it's. Water senbon.

Oh and do you know what episode it is where Tobirama slashes Izuna. Not the one during Hashirama's story to Sasuke. They showed it again in another episode, but slightly different, this time Tobirama runs/charges at Izuna, before performing his FTG slash. I can't find the episode.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

> Chakra Affinity: Fire, Water, Yin
> 
> Leading by the tradition of ?The Will of Fire?
> The one who understands Naruto the most!!
> ...



by the same guy


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 10, 2014)

Again, I ask: is there anything interesting about Kurama?


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 10, 2014)

I got nothing.


RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Anime usually does improve scenes from the manga. Luckily this was one of them. Look at Minatos FTG level 2, the animation was beautiful but it was animated incorrectly and made minato look slower, which has always annoyed me. Minato never caught the kunai first and then slammed the rasengan. The rasengan hit was an instant hit and the kunai was caught after. Road to ninja fixed the scene though.
> 
> Lol, people thought it was senbon and not a water jutsu?If anything it's. Water senbon.
> 
> Oh and do you know what episode it is where Tobirama slashes Izuna. Not the one during Hashirama's story to Sasuke. They showed it again in another episode, but slightly different, this time Tobirama runs/charges at Izuna, before performing his FTG slash. I can't find the episode.


Ah,never really paid attention to that.

I thought it was Danzo's air bullets at first.

Yeah,because of Hashirama's comment in this page. The rods are supposed to disrupt someone's chakra system making performing any jutsu close to impossible,and apparently Tobirama had more rods in him than his brother.

are you talking about one of my sigs?

someone just merged two Tobirama scenes from the original battle. There was no different episode.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Revy said:


> I got nothing.
> 
> Ah,never really paid attention to that.
> 
> ...


Never thought it was anything apart from water. They looked like water droplets from the beginning to me.

Maybe the full effects of the rods had not kicked in yet. Hashirama could still use his deity gates despite having rods in his back. Tobirama later wanted to save Sasuke with his forbidden jutsu, but could not because of the rods. Plus Madara an extra rod in his head to make sure he couldn't spit anything again.

Yes. That part in your sig where he's running. It's from a different episode. In the original episode, Tobirama throws the kunai, teleports to 1 and then uses FTG slash. In the other episode (I think it's a Madara flashback while fighting Edo Hashirama), Tibirama runs up to Izuna and slashes him, which is what your sig shows.


----------



## Jerushee (Nov 11, 2014)

Does the databook provide any information on what Izuna's MS techs were? Does it provide info on Mad's MS techs or stats, and are they superior or equal to those of Hasi?

Are Sasuke's total stats equal, inferior, or superior to those of Naruto?


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 11, 2014)

vered said:


> Against madara it was Hirashin.He clearly put the seal on madara to appear behind him or the seal was on the ground behind Madara.
> The DB clarifies on what exactly Minato improved upon within the hirashin tech but  Tobirama still used Hirashin as it was meant to be used: with a seal placed.



we clearly see tobirama holding a marked kunai when he appears behind madara
the Db even says he throws a kunai to get to the enemy blind spot 
clearly even sage sensing cant sense a kunai coming behind you 
so he threw the kunai once it got close enough he popped up and went for the slash 

it wont have hirashin in it if he wasnt using markings. 

you get it but am surprised others dont


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 11, 2014)

Anything on the lady who was nice to Kisame? She has a mini profile in the small profiles section.



Also, what about info on Kisame's jutsus? Namely, 1000 Feeding Sharks, Great Water Shark Bomb, and Water Prison Shark Dance?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, I was surprised that Kakashi could use every element, that came as a genuine surprise. I thought at best it would be four elements. But I would like to know why Tobirama and Hiruzen can? IIt's weird.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

Iwabushin

Basically says how it can take on the form of the users. Says it's useful for infiltration, feints, and surprise attacks. The usefulness of the Jutsu is great.

Akahigi Kikisankaku

Kankuro's Puppet Jutsu. Kankuro draws forth many Kunai from inside the puppets body and they all shoot out at the same time, from multiple directions

Katon Kibaku Enjin 

Hanzo's speciality is Kibakufuda ninjutsu.

Countless Katon Kibakufudu are hidden on the ground and than target the person's legs and they are enveloped in the explosion. The after math acts as a smoke screen? (Take this part with a grain of salt the page was hard to read due to quality)

Katon Gouen

A Hiden (Clan Technique) Katon Ninjutsu of the Sarutobi Clan. The user vomits out a ferocious flame attack.

Something about it creating burning ash, after it's utilized (again a bit difficult to make out).

Contract Seal

Made the Kyuubi's contract invalid, it's Minato's Fuuinjutsu. It snatched the Kyuubi away from Obito. One right hand is placed on the opponents gut and Fuuin marking immediately is filled out.

Jikou Juubaku no in

This ones hard to make out, but it just seems to be saying what is expect. With a single touch a binding seal is placed on the person

Coral Fist

After a hard blow coral appears (literally given life), Sanbi's Taijutsu. It's strong point is that the coral binds the opponent. 

Pretty straight forward.

Suiton Mizukagami no Jutsu

Yondaime Mizukage Yagura's Ninjutsu. With water he creates a mirror to reflect a duplicate of the target. It perfectly recreates the same power as the opponents attack and launches a counter attack at them with the mirror image (is basically what it says, but this is extremely paraphrased)

Senpo Kawazu Naki

Nin Dai Sennin, Fusaku and Shima, the married couples, Senjutsu. From there mouths release supersonic sound waves, that cause hearing to go out of order, opponents movement is sealed.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 11, 2014)

Kakashi can probably only use S-Rank Raiton jutsu, A-Rank Suiton jutsu, B-Rank Doton jutsu, C-Rank Katon jutsu, D-Rank Fuuton jutsu at maximum.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

Turrin can you do those?


+

Jiraiya's name is listed in the first one, right?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 11, 2014)

The stats just mention capacity. For example Kakashi has the *capacity* to learn any jutsu from the 5 elements as well as Yin and Yang. Doesn't mean he automatically has high level jutsu from each nature.

Though it isn't a stretch to say he has a jutsu from each nature considering he has copied over a thousand jutsu and is very Ninjutsu savvy.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 11, 2014)

No the element charts represent the elements they currently have, not their capacity to learn. But it doesn't mean they've mastered high level jutsu from each element though.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 11, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The stats just mention capacity. For example Kakashi has the *capacity* to learn any jutsu from the 5 elements as well as Yin and Yang. Doesn't mean he automatically has high level jutsu from each nature.
> 
> Though it isn't a stretch to say he has a jutsu from each nature considering he has copied over a thousand jutsu and is very Ninjutsu savvy.


Mastering over a thousand jutsu, yeah, I think he could probably replicate the fire jutsu based on his fights with Itachi and what he has seen from other Konoha shinobi. I can't wait for Kakashi's side-story manga should prove to be an interesting read.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No the element charts represent the elements they currently have, not their capacity to learn. But it doesn't mean they've mastered high level jutsu from each element though.



Affinities tend to mean capacity to learn. That's why we didn't see Hinata or Neji use any other elements; it makes sense to say they have the capacity to learn said jutsu.



Ryuzaki said:


> Mastering over a thousand jutsu, yeah, I think he could probably replicate the fire jutsu based on his fights with Itachi and what he has seen from other Konoha shinobi. I can't wait for Kakashi's side-story manga should prove to be an interesting read.



Do we know if it will be post-part 2 or not?


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 11, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Iwabushin
> 
> Basically says how it can take on the form of the users. Says it's useful for infiltration, feints, and surprise attacks. The usefulness of the Jutsu is great.
> 
> ...


Is Akatsuchi listed as a user of Iwa Bunshin? I remember their being some confusion over wheter or not it was him or Onoki at some point.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 11, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Do we know if it will be post-part 2 or not?


I don't know, I'm just guessing cause we've learned most of Kakashi's past through and through the main Naruto arcs in Part 2. I would assume the only reasonable thing would be to do would be to cover his progress as Hokage and etc (however, long that maybe).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Turrin can you do those?
> 
> 
> +
> ...



Frog Kata C rank what absolute shit jutsu


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Frog Kata C rank what absolute shit jutsu



The rank is not all about power, but how difficult the jutsu is to learn as well.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> The rank is not all about power, but how difficult the jutsu is to learn as well.



I know. I am just databook-bandwagoning


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

I kept adding more jutsu to my previous post, so check back there.

@Hussain
Yes Jiriaya, Naruto, and Fukasaku are all listed as users of Kawazu Kumite

Kawazu Kumite

When someone learns Senjutsu they gain command of a terrifying Taijutsu. Basically in Sennin Modo by collecting natural energy they gain danger sensing powers (what Naruto uses to evade Sandaime Raikages attack, Kabuto to sense Amaterasu, etc..). They can sense the enemies movement, match enemies rhythm/speed, to release a severe counter. Energy is released from one part of the body, the attacks reach is extended (i think, little bit confusing here). There is no chink (or weak spot) in offense and defense, it's a flawless Taijutsu.

Ninjutsu didn't work on Pain so Naruto used Kawazu Kumite.

The attacks range extends substantially

Pain is sent flying away.

---------

So LOL Jiriaya has Sennin Modo Sensing and Ghost Punches. Suck it!

Also apparently the natural energy can be released from any part of the body, so it seems like it can be used in kicks or to shield ones self (DB didn't say that but i'm extrapolating based on what it did say)

Also why the hell is this C-Rank lol

Guess it's easy to learn in Sennin Modo?


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 11, 2014)

I need Kurama's article


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 11, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I kept adding more jutsu to my previous post, so check back there.
> 
> @Hussain
> Yes Jiriaya, Naruto, and Fukasaku are all listed as users of Kawazu Kumite



And not. Minato?! Absolute bull $hiz


----------



## Zef (Nov 11, 2014)

The the Databook only covers up to 691. But Sasuke only started showing real feats after that

Nice going Kishi


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

If only cyphon and deadpool were here to enjoy this moment 



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> And not. Minato?! Absolute bull $hiz


Minato barely used Sennin Modo, it took Naruto time after learning Sennin Modo to be trained in Kawazu Kumite, so Minato probably never did the training.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 11, 2014)

Turrin said:


> If only cyphon and deadpool were here to enjoy this moment
> 
> 
> Minato barely used Sennin Modo, it took Naruto time after learning Sennin Modo to be trained in Kawazu Kumite, so Minato probably never did the training.



Stupid how he didn't have time. Naruto learned it like a few days, minato was alive for 24yrs -_-. How do you achieve true sage hood but not learn the fighting techniques for it? Did minato just say, thanks, that's all I wanted to know fukaksu sama, then teleported out of there.

I don't buy it. I also question the lack of a minato sage mode panel in the databook, the same way I question the lack of missing Madara meteor jutsu


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Stupid how he didn't have time. Naruto learned it like a few days, minato was alive for 24yrs -_-. How do you achieve true sage hood but not learn the fighting techniques for it? Did minato just say, thanks, that's all I wanted to know fukaksu sama, then teleported out of there.
> 
> I don't buy it. I also question the lack of a minato sage mode panel in the databook, the same way I question the lack of missing Madara meteor jutsu



Minato is listed in all the Rassengan Naruto used though. 
+
Kakashi, Indra, and Sasuke are not listed as users of PS, even though we know they can use it.
It's not a big deal.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Minato is listed in all the Rassengan Naruto used though.
> +
> Kakashi, Indra, and Sasuke are not listed as users of PS, even though we know they can use it.
> It's not a big deal.


Are you being serious? What rasengans?

Ah yes, that's true, I feel better now. Sasuke not being listed as a perfect Susanoo user is a big joke though, absolutely incredible.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

Senpou - Futon Suna Hokori

Ma's Fuuton. By breathing on the ground's surface sand/dust is kicked up and envelops the area, sending out a smoke screen. The effects rang is huge.



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Stupid how he didn't have time. Naruto learned it like a few days, minato was alive for 24yrs -_-. How do you achieve true sage hood but not learn the fighting techniques for it? Did minato just say, thanks, that's all I wanted to know fukaksu sama, then teleported out of there.
> 
> I don't buy it. I also question the lack of a minato sage mode panel in the databook, the same way I question the lack of missing Madara meteor jutsu


I meant he didn't have time in the mode to learn it. Minato's Sennin Modo only lasts a split instance, so I don't see how he could train an entire fighting style in it.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I kept adding more jutsu to my previous post, so check back there.



Which previous one? 
+
thanks a lot for the translation!



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Are you being serious? What rasengans?
> 
> Ah yes, that's true, I feel better now. Sasuke not being listed as a perfect Susanoo user is a big joke though, absolutely incredible.



Those. 

*Spoiler*: __ 










I obviously don't know the language, so I could be wrong, but I think Minato's name is listed there.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 11, 2014)

Minato is just listed as a user of Rasengan.

Minato said he is not good with sage mode.

Minato said he's never used sage mode in battle before.

Minato's sage mode ran out after one (failed) attack.

When will you accept that Minato is not a competent sage user? He can balance the energy, but he can't maintain it.

Fukasaku never bothered to mention Minato could use sage mode even in his internal narration. Obviously he can't use it well enough to be considered a sage. Jiraiya can, despite using it with with Pa & Ma's help.


----------



## Valhorus (Nov 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Minato said he is not good with sage mode.
> 
> Minato said he's never used sage mode in battle before.
> 
> ...



Minato is more Sage than Jiraya can call himself . I don't see a reason why Minato can't fuse with Ma and Pa and train  . Oh wait , the reason is Kishi and his fail logics in his manga . And don't tell me he can't , because everyone can , that was the first thing they tryed after Naruto learned it , but it was Kurama's ego that ruined that .


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Minato said he is not good with sage mode.
> 
> Minato said he's never used sage mode in battle before.
> 
> ...



Except he said he "rarely" used it, which is different than never using it. 
Jiraiya can't use SM either without Pa & Ma's help, even they schooled him for that.  
idealistic character
all Minato needs is just to summon them, and his problem will be solved just like Jiraiya.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Minato is just listed as a user of Rasengan.
> 
> Minato said he is not good with sage mode.
> 
> ...



What he said. 

I actually don't get Minato fans who beg for power ups for him. To be established as a top tier nin without any power ups is a testament to his skill and talent. 

I actually hated when Minato was brought back with KCM/BM, especially considering his showing was lackluster even with them. Minato having a power up was like telling a kid that there is no santa.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

But there is no santa.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 11, 2014)

So, were Minato's/Minato's jutsus pages translated?
I want s/t barrier, contract breaker seal translation.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

Can we stop discussing Minato for a moment and discuss the greatness that is Jiriaya, now that he has Sennin Modo Sensing and Ghost attacks



Harbour said:


> So, were Minato's/Minato's jutsus pages translated?
> I want s/t barrier, contract breaker seal translation.


I did contract seal a couple pages back; nothing new.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 11, 2014)

No, stop with your bs fan-fiction. If that was the case, we would be told it was possible.

He specifically said he's never practised using sage mode in combat before.

Jiraiya is considered a Sage, with all the cool sage skills, while Minato is not.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

Harbour said:


> So, were Minato's/Minato's jutsus pages translated?
> I want s/t barrier, contract breaker seal translation.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No, stop with your bs fan-fiction. If that was the case, we would be told it was possible.
> 
> He specifically said he's never practised using sage mode in combat before.
> 
> ...






haven't used it much =/= haven't used it at all. 


- oh well, what ever makes you sleep at night. 
no one cares.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 11, 2014)

thanks. Oh god, these basterds  dont even try to explain the mechanics, just described what we already saw.
I always thought, that Obito put Kyuubi under genjutsu and that seal broke this genjutsu. technically minato could put that seal on himself to become immune to genjutsu. but fuck it now.


----------



## Valhorus (Nov 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No, stop with your bs fan-fiction. If that was the case, we would be told it was possible.
> 
> He specifically said he's never practised using sage mode in combat before.
> 
> Jiraiya is considered a Sage, with all the cool sage skills, while Minato is not.



Since when fusing with Ma and Pa is fanfiction ? Jiraya did it , Naruto was about to do it , so what is the diff between them and Minato since you are saying Minato fusing with them is BS and fanfiction ? How can someone who cannot even enter SM on his own to be called a sage while the other who can , and who can make the balance perfect no ? Unless you come up with a solid proof that Minato cannot fuse with Ma and Pa I will keep saying he can . I'm not giving him those feats , but I don't see why he could not be able to do it . 



He says "haven't used it much in real combat", not never .


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

Hiraishin Tourai

Minato creates a rift in space/time in the middle of the air. Kyuubi released a massive Bijuu Bomb, but it was swallowed up in an instant, and transferred to another place

Hiraishin no Jutsu

All this talks about is how Genma's Squad, Minato's Guardian platoon, could also use Hiraishin, by creating a formation around a person. Nothing great here.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 11, 2014)

Is it wise to argue on this , while we had SM Minato in the manga already? Dont know whats wrong.


> Hiraishin Tourai
> 
> Minato creates a rift in space/time in the middle of the air. Kyuubi released a massive Bijuu Bomb, but it was swallowed up in an instant, and transferred to another place



Thank you.
oh, and btw, nice review. totally agree, last two chapters was like the big boulder of shit dropped on the heads of all readers.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 11, 2014)

Its sad that Minato's coolest technique isn't even given a rank


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

So that suction is really only a discerption of what happened, with absolutly nothing new? 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Its sad that Minato's coolest technique isn't even given a rank



No, this is better. lol

Look how he gave the 8th Gate only A-Ranks
and Tobirama's jutsus A/B Ranks. lol

So, staying without any is better in this case.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Minato is just listed as a user of Rasengan.
> 
> Minato said he is not good with sage mode.
> 
> ...



you get your facts right

viz says he hasnt used it in battle much, not never used it.

you assume minatos sage mode ran out after one attack, yet we all know sage mode can be deactivated by the user. he lost both arms so why maintain it any further

minato was still a secret then, naruto wasn't allowed to know much about him.

minato is listed as a sage user on his profile, so your opinion is invalid


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 11, 2014)

^
Fuck Viz bro. Some of their translations are utter shit.



Hussain said:


> So that suction is really only a discerption of what happened, with absolutly nothing new?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No but seriously, space time barrier is probably the coolest and strontest application of Hirashin and bastards listed it among the quarter page techniques with no decent explanation and rank.

This DB sucks balls.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

that's true as well.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 11, 2014)

ii knew you would hate on viz, if the translation didnt support minatos case, you wouldnt have cared.

i'll trust viz more than unofficial online fan translations.

which one sounds more trust worthy:
- "i have this useful ability but ive never ever used it once, ever"
or
- "i have this technique but ive rarely used it"


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

So Grim you still think Itachi > Jiriaya 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> This DB sucks balls.


I'm greatly enjoying this DB, they should have just named it the Official Character Book that confirms Turrin was correct about everything


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 11, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Anything on the lady who was nice to Kisame? She has a mini profile in the small profiles section.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what about info on Kisame's jutsus? Namely, 1000 Feeding Sharks, Great Water Shark Bomb, and Water Prison Shark Dance?



Gonna bump this one last time...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 11, 2014)

Any info on Frog Katas?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 11, 2014)

Turrin said:


> So Grim you still think Itachi > Jiriaya


By a long shot, why ? 



> I'm greatly enjoying this DB, they should have just named it the Official Character Book that confirms *Turrin was correct about everything *



Like Konan's technique right ? 



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> ii knew you would hate on viz, if the translation didnt support minatos case, you wouldnt have cared.
> 
> i'll trust viz more than unofficial online fan translations.
> 
> ...



Obviously the former. 

Why would you have a useful ability and rarely use it in real combat ? You either use it or don't. SM isn't something circumstantial like Izanami or Izanagi. There is no trade off. 

Considering Minato didn't use it against Kyuubi or Obito, a battle his own, his family's and whole villages lives were on the line, makes perfect sense when  you go with the former, non viz, translation.

It makes more sense. Not that I care btw, eitherway for some reason it was something impractical for Minato.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Any info on Frog Katas?


I already translated Kawazu Kumite awhile ago. 

 Jiriaya, Naruto, and Fukasaku are all listed as users of Kawazu Kumite

Kawazu Kumite

When someone learns Senjutsu they gain command of a terrifying Taijutsu. Basically in Sennin Modo by collecting natural energy they gain danger sensing powers (what Naruto uses to evade Sandaime Raikages attack, Kabuto to sense Amaterasu, etc..). They can sense the enemies movement, match enemies rhythm/speed, to release a severe counter. Energy is released from one part of the body, the attacks reach is extended (i think, little bit confusing here). There is no chink (or weak spot) in offense and defense, it's a flawless Taijutsu.

Ninjutsu didn't work on Pain so Naruto used Kawazu Kumite.

The attacks range extends substantially

Pain is sent flying away.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> By a long shot, why ?
> .


Because Kawazu Kumite allows him to counter every Jutsu Itachi has w/o issue. Can sense when Itachi's going to use Genjutsu or Amaterasu, and avoid it/block LOS. Can dodge around Susano'o like Kabuto. 

Yah know he can do all the shit that Itachi-fans were claiming for years he could not.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

Turrin

Was there anything in Kushina's profile? 
either about her, husband, or her kid?


----------



## Valhorus (Nov 11, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> By a long shot, why ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how is that going to prove Minato never used it ? He never used it and bam suddenly he used like that ? If you want trust the non - official info , you can also don't believe in that DB , just refuse everything and I believe what you want .


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Turrin
> 
> Was there anything in Kushina's profile?
> either about her, husband, or her kid?


I feel like I read through it before and there wasn't anything interesting.

Hasn't Minato and Naruto had enough hype for you yet lol.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 11, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I actually don't get Minato fans who beg for power ups for him. To be established as a top tier nin without any power ups is a testament to his skill and talent.



Does the fandom who thinks that Itachi can take Madara, Hashirama, Nagato, Kabuto, Naruto, EMS Sasuke and Obito have any standing here? 




Turrin said:


> So LOL Jiriaya has Sennin Modo Sensing and Ghost Punches. Suck it!



Your translation doesn't say that at all. Jiraiya obviously didn't have the control over natural energy enough to use Frog Katas like Naruto could. 

Look at the manga: Jiraiya did no sensing, Fukasaku did. Naruto had something Jiraiya/Minato lacked: perfect control over natural energy.



> Also apparently the natural energy can be released from any part of the body, so it seems like it can be used in kicks or to shield ones self (DB didn't say that but i'm extrapolating based on what it did say)



To be fair, I think we could have inferred that without the databook.



> Also why the hell is this C-Rank lol
> 
> Guess it's easy to learn in Sennin Modo?



Sennin Mode is still hard to learn. The Frog Katas, when you're able enough with to use SM, isn't ultra hard to learn like FRS. It is easier to learn that jutsu like Raikiri and Rasenshuriken.

Think about it: the amount of spatial manipulation and even nature manipulation which needs to go into jutsu like FRS and Raikiri. Not much shape manipulation goes into Frog Katas; no nature manipulation.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 11, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> By a long shot, why ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By your logic, Minato never used shadow clones in his entire life, because he didn't during the nine tails attack.

When minato said he hadn't used his rasen senko cho... in a while, how is that any different from him not having used sm in a long time. You don't know whether he's used it before.

Itachi's final trump card was susanoo. Considering itachis sickness and poor stamina, I'd say he either never used susanoo or no more than once or twice in his life time, before facing sasuke. But this is going by your logic of course -_-

imractical for maybe someone whose fights only ever last seconds, then yeah, impractical indeed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 11, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> By your logic, Minato never used shadow clones in his entire life, because he didn't during the nine tails attack.
> 
> When minato said he hadn't used his rasen senko cho... in a while, how is that any different from him not having used sm in a long time. You don't know whether he's used it before.
> 
> ...



I don't think Itachi spammed Susano'o either.  But the difference is, Susano'o is too damn taxing to use. 

On the otherhand, like I said, SM has no drawbacks, or there is no trade off. Using it is always more beneficial than not using it ,and we've seen Minato fight for his life, and his families lives. 
So yeah, if he didn't use SM in a fight like that, where else would he use it ?

 He was* forced* to use it against Madara, because Sage techniques were the only ones that worked on Juubi jins and it wasn't a 1on1, so he could sit back and gather Nature energy.

So again, I don't care which translation is right. The essence of the matter is, Minato admitted that his SM wasn't practical to use and wasn't practiced much, if at all.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

@Munboy Dracule O'Brian & Grimmjowsensei

Maybe my translation wasn't clear enough, but the mechanics of Kawaze Kumite demands that the users have the ability to use Sennin Modo sensing to anticipate their enemies attacks, because the entire style is based around using that to match the enemies speed/rhythm to counter attack the enemy with natural energy extended attacks. If Jiriaya could not sense the enemy like Naruto/Kabuto can, than it would be pointless to list him as a user, because he couldn't perform thee ability.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

Is there anything interesting in Hashirama's pages? 

We got Tobirama's full profile translated. We got some of Hiruzen and Minato, but strangely nothing about Hashirama. I though he would be the first that people would jump to his wood. 

but I guessed wrong.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 11, 2014)

So the databook says nothing about Sasuke's Rinnegan....?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

@Hussain

I just don't have any will to read Hashirama's page. I mean what's it going to say about his capabilities that we don't already know. He doesn't really need clarification or hype.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

I see. 

I was curious if the Databook mentioned that he's the "strongest Hokage" since a lot of people think that. And obviously I have never considered him to be the strongest. 

but I doubt it mentioned that anyway. lol


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 11, 2014)

Turrin said:


> @Munboy Dracule O'Brian & Grimmjowsensei
> 
> Maybe my translation wasn't clear enough, but the mechanics of Kawaze Kumite demands that the users have the ability to use Sennin Modo sensing to anticipate their enemies attacks, because the entire style is based around using that to match the enemies speed/rhythm to counter attack the enemy with natural energy extended attacks. If Jiriaya could not sense the enemy like Naruto/Kabuto can, than it would be pointless to list him as a user, because he couldn't perform thee ability.
> 
> ...



You can be a user but not use it as well as other users. Naruto and Jiraiya are users of Sage Mode, doesn't mean they've got equal capabilities. 

Jiraiya obviously doesn't have his powers to the standard Naruto does: his appearance shows he cannot fluently control natural energy like Naruto. If Jiraiya = Naruto in Sage capabilities, Naruto's mastery above Minato and Jiraiya would be pointless.

If you were talking about Sage Naruto vs Itachi, I could agree. Jiraiya, not for the reasons I have stated.

Think about the fact that Naruto, Kakashi, Jiraiya, Konohamaru and Minato are all users of Rasengan. Yet Minato's mastery is so great his Rasengan is actually bigger than all the rest of them; something Naruto didn't replicate till his final battle.


----------



## Zef (Nov 11, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> So the databook says nothing about Sasuke's Rinnegan....?



Sasuke didn't really do shit with it till 692. The Databook covers everything up to 691.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> You can be a user but not use it as well as other users. Naruto and Jiraiya are users of Sage Mode, doesn't mean they've got equal capabilities.


Again you need to be able to sense the enemies attacks so proficiently that you can know what attack they are going to throw and perfectly match their rhythm to be able to use Kawazu Kumite, so Jiriaya can sense the enemies attacks the same way Naruto can by virtue of that. Maybe Naruto's SM sensing has a wider range than Jiriaya's or something like that, but that's the only way he could be better than Jiriaya as far as sensing goes; and nothing really even supports that.



> Jiraiya obviously doesn't have his powers to the standard Naruto does: his appearance shows he cannot fluently control natural energy like Naruto


The difference in appearance has to do with how efficiently the can balance the energies, that's it. No where in the manga does it ever say that effects abilities of each Sennin Modo. That was something fans completely fabricated, and turns out to not be true, as Jiriaya has all the same abilities that Naruto does in Sennin Modo; Ghost Punches, Sensing, Etc... 



> . If Jiraiya = Naruto in Sage capabilities, Naruto's mastery above Minato and Jiraiya would be pointless. Think about the fact that Naruto, Kakashi, Jiraiya, Konohamaru and Minato are all users of Rasengan. Yet Minato's mastery is so great his Rasengan is actually bigger than all the rest of them; something Naruto didn't replicate till his final battle.[


Except it's not pointless it just has a different point than your citing. Naruto being able to balance the energies more efficiently is what enables him to enter Sennin Modo more quickly than Jiriaya. It's also what enabled him to balance the massive quantity of natural energy Kurama gathered with his own/Kurama's chakra at the end of the story. Probably what also enables him to use Rikudo's God SM. 

So yes it's extremely useful to be a perfect Sage, but it doesn't grant anyone extra magical abilities or greater boosts to existing abilities.

-----

Simply put here are the differences in the Sennin Modo abilities of each character

Jiraiya and Naruto can use SM for a long duration which enabled them to train in Kawazu Kumite which taught them the ability to sense and release natural energy from their bodies. 

Minato and Naruto can balance the energies perfectly which allows them use SM quicker, which is why Minato can pull his out at a drop of a dime against Juubidara, but in Minato case he couldn't use it for long durations so he never was able to masters Kawazu Kumite and learn those other abilities.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 11, 2014)

So if jiraya has the same sensing abilities, then how did Pain sneak up behind him and take his arm. Where was his sensing then?

And Turrin, you say minato didn't lear kawazu kumite because he couldn't stay in it long enough. But that makes no sense, because if he trained with fukasaku (i presume), then they would have attempted the amphibian technique, which removes that draw back. Hence why I still don't buy it that minato can't use it.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

[sp][/sp]
(p. 235) 
Konoha 
Hundred Leaf Collection #66 - 禁術 Kinjutsu

Rough translation: 

The chakra one possesses can be used in limitless ways, ninja clans have inherited jutsu since ancient times, and the development of new jutsu will be conducted once more. 
However, in using those newly created jutsu, risks also follow; after the hidden villages’ systems were established, many of those (jutsu) were specified as kinjutsu (forbidden techniques/jutsu).

Benefit* and compensation*
(The benefits and the price to pay for it) 
Kinjutsu — for that reason (cause, grounds) —

(Naruto vs Kaguya)
Because the “Tajuu Kagebunshin no Jutsu” requires a large amount of chakra, its use comes with the risk of death.

(Kabuto demonstrating ET)
“Edo Tensei” is the summoning of the dead by using live bodies as the catalyst. Of course, a kinjutsu.

The jutsu that were motioned to be sealed were mostly - those that expended large amounts of chakra, and those that put the jutsu caster’s oneself or other persons in mortal danger.  
This is the starting point of “peacekeeping” in the Hidden Villages’ systems — simply put, in consideration* for “so that blood will not be spilt in vain”.

by viatoretvenus


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 11, 2014)

Zef said:


> Sasuke didn't really do shit with it till 692. The Databook covers everything up to 691.



What's to know?

We know he should be having access to all 10 powers of the Rinnegan. 
The initial Six, the Outer Path, Amenotejikara, Limbo and the capacity to awaken the Rinnesharingan. 

Alongside side benefits such as immunity to ocular illusions (as shown with Mugen Tuskuyomi) as well as being capable of mastering any jutsu. 



Turrin said:


> Again you need to be able to sense the enemies attacks so proficiently that you can know what attack they are going to throw and perfectly match their rhythm to be able to use Kawazu Kumite, so Jiriaya can sense the enemies attacks the same way Naruto can by virtue of that. Maybe Naruto's SM sensing has a wider range than Jiriaya's or something like that, but that's the only way he could be better than Jiriaya as far as sensing goes; and nothing really even supports that.



The entry describes a PERFECT use of Sage Mode, hence Naruto's pictures. Jiraiya could probably use a weakened version of it. Why weakened? He couldn't sense Pain nor did he use Frog Katas on Pain.

Naruto could be better than Jiraiya because:
- He can control Natural Energy perfectly.
- Because of said control he can sense without relying on the Ni Dai Sennin.
- Further due to the control he can perfectly use Ghost Punches.


> The difference in appearance has to do with how efficiently the can balance the energies, that's it. No where in the manga does it ever say that effects abilities of each Sennin Modo. That was something fans completely fabricated, and turns out to not be true, as Jiriaya has all the same abilities that Naruto does in Sennin Modo; Ghost Punches, Sensing, Etc...



It is quite implied throughout the whole Sennin Mode training. 

Jiraiya cannot balance natural energy well, therefore he cannot use Senjutsu well. It is like saying someone who can't balance mental-spiritual energy well is just as good as someone who can balance them both perfectly. 

What's fabricated is saying Jiraiya has those capabilities Naruto does; Jiraiya would have not been stomped by Pain Rikudou if he had those capabilities. I use the word "stomped" because in the same situation Jiraiya faced, with those capabilities you claim Jiraiya had, Naruto stomped Pain.



> Jiraiya and Naruto can use SM for a long duration which enabled them to train in Kawazu Kumite which taught them the ability to sense and release natural energy from their bodies.



Jiraiya cannot control natural energy well enough to do so; hence the lack it against Pain.



> Minato and Naruto can balance the energies perfectly which allows them use SM quicker, which is why Minato can pull his out at a drop of a dime against Juubidara, but in Minato case he couldn't use it for long durations so he never was able to masters Kawazu Kumite and learn those other abilities.



Minato can't use it very well as Kakashi and himself pointed out.

The only perfect Sages in the manga were Naruto, Kabuto, Hashirama and Madara- Obito too going by Madara. Other Senjutsu users, who could use it perfectly, include Hagoromo, Kayuga, Sasuke and likely Hamura and Toneri.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 11, 2014)

Anything on Mu's invisibility jutsu?


----------



## Hasan (Nov 11, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> The databook covers up to chapter 691, from what I've heard. That's the chapter Kakashi lost his Obito ghost powers.
> 
> And most likely, Kakashi's 5 elements are supposed to reflect Kakashi's lasting/normal powers, not his temporary powers. So normal Kakashi should be what the databook is referring to, either way.



It's entirely possible that the effect of Six Paths chakra from Obito was permanent. We already know that foreign chakra does not leave one's body completely, if attempts are made to extract them. Gaara still retained chakra from the Ichibi, while Obito retained the Six Paths power he had from the Jūbi. 
That said, I doubt the staff has this in mind while giving him those stats.




Ryuzaki said:


> Wow, I was surprised that Kakashi could use every element, that came as a genuine surprise. I thought at best it would be four elements. But I would like to know why Tobirama and Hiruzen can? IIt's weird.



Actually, it's more surprising that Tobirama and Kakashi have them. Hiruzen has been shown _on-panel_ to do that. In fact, it appears that of all these people with five elements, he is the only one to actually have mastery over those.



Ryuzaki said:


> Mastering over a thousand jutsu, yeah, I think he could probably replicate the fire jutsu based on his fights with Itachi and what he has seen from other Konoha shinobi. I can't wait for Kakashi's side-story manga should prove to be an interesting read.



The Kakashi side-story isn't written by Kishimoto, instead by the person who wrote the NARUTO Blood Prison. . . and it's a novel, like that Sasuke one. If I'm not wrong. . .


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 11, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Actually, it's more surprising that Tobirama and Kakashi have them. Hiruzen has been shown _on-panel_ to do that. In fact, it appears that of all these people with five elements, he is the only one to actually have mastery over those.
> 
> The Kakashi side-story isn't written by Kishimoto, instead by the person who wrote the NARUTO Blood Prison. . . and it's a novel, like that Sasuke one. If I'm not wrong. . .


I thought because Kakashi had the sharingan, it would give him more of a chance to master elements that he probably would not have been able to utilize otherwise. The affinity restriction only applied to fodder shinobi, most of the kage have multiple affinities but seldom are materialized in actual fights like, for instance Raikage has 4 different affinities, but I don't think I've seen him use anything other than lightning. 

For Kakashi though, I think Obito changed him in some way when he lent him his eyes, even though the sharingan disappeared, it seems Kakashi still retained some residual effects from it. I believe one of the other members had stated this earlier...

Oh nice, so there probably will be a movie to follow along with it then as well!


----------



## Jad (Nov 11, 2014)

Can someone translate Gai's Konoha Adamininte kick ? The one he used against obito? Or do I need to be Hussain to get my request through


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 11, 2014)

spiritmight said:


> I need Kurama's article




Holy fuck can someone help a brotha out


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The entry describes a PERFECT use of Sage Mode, hence Naruto's pictures. Jiraiya could probably use a weakened version of it. Why weakened?


No you are wrong. The text literally says the entire basis of the technique necessitates being able to use SM Sesening to sense the enemies attack preemptively and than extend ones reach with natural energy. Once again if Jiriaya could not do that than he could not use Kawazu Kumite, and would not be listed as a user.



> Naruto could be better than Jiraiya because:
> - He can control Natural Energy perfectly.
> - Because of said control he can sense without relying on the Ni Dai Sennin.
> - Further due to the control he can perfectly use Ghost Punches.


Where at any point in the manga does it stated being able to balance natural energy perfectly means you can sense and use ghost punches, while those who can't do so, can not use sensing and ghost punches. Your constructing a fanfic, which i'm telling you directly contradicts the DB.



> It is quite implied throughout the whole Sennin Mode training.


Give me one instance.



> What's fabricated is saying Jiraiya has those capabilities Naruto does; Jiraiya would have not been stomped by Pain Rikudou if he had those capabilities. I use the word "stomped" because in the same situation Jiraiya faced, with those capabilities you claim Jiraiya had, Naruto stomped Pain.


Naruto only used Kawazu Kumite to defeat Fatty, when Fatty charged him solo, that's it. Kawazu Kumite abilities like Ghost Punches and Sensing are not why Naruto was able to beat down the other paths. Knowledge, prep, and FRS were much bigger factors.



> Jiraiya cannot control natural energy well enough to do so; hence the lack it against Pain.


What can I tell you other than the DB says otherwise.

Edit: What your suggesting would be like if someone was listed as a Rasengan user, but couldn't exercise any shape alteration, it would be nonsensical.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 11, 2014)

I will ask again... Is there something explained about the Black Lightning from Darui and 3rd Raikage

Seeing as Darui has no Yin or Yang... The old theory about him using it is wrong.

So what is so special about that shitty black lightning...

And what is it about Kakashi's and Sasuke's


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 11, 2014)

Turrin said:


> No you are wrong. The text literally says the entire basis of the technique necessitates being able to use SM Sesening to sense the enemies attack preemptively and than extend ones reach with natural energy. Once again if Jiriaya could not do that than he could not use Kawazu Kumite, and would not be listed as a user.



He can use Frog-Fu -- but saying he can do Ghost Punches is a stretch. The manga showed otherwise.



> Where at any point in the manga does it stated being able to balance natural energy perfectly means you can sense and use ghost punches, while those who can't do so, can not use sensing and ghost punches. Your constructing a fanfic, which i'm telling you directly contradicts the DB.



You can't be talking about fanfic here.

What you're saying contradicts a higher source than the databook; the manga.



> Naruto only used Kawazu Kumite to defeat Fatty, when Fatty charged him solo, that's it. Kawazu Kumite abilities like Ghost Punches and Sensing are not why Naruto was able to beat down the other paths. Knowledge, prep, and FRS were much bigger factors.



Better SM ability was why Naruto could do it. Under the same conditions Jiraiya faced, Naruto stomped. 
Jiraiya couldn't sense without Fukasaku; Naruto showed he was very capable of sensing in battle without Fukasaku.
Jiraiya actually ran away and resorted to distracting the Preta Path; Naruto took him out with Ghost Punches. That doesn't suggest Jiraiya had Ghost Punches.

What's the difference between Naruto and Jiraiya: the extent of their Sage Mode mastery.



> What can I tell you other than the DB says otherwise.



The manga doesn't support that. Honestly if you're planning to give Jiraiya feats based on the databook alone with no manga support, you should consider the strength of your stance.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 11, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Hiraishin no Jutsu
> 
> All this talks about is how Genma's Squad, Minato's Guardian platoon, could also use Hiraishin, by creating a formation around a person. Nothing great here.



Hiraijin


----------



## Prince Scarlet (Nov 11, 2014)

Is there anything about Tsunade, Sakura or Mei?


----------



## The Undying (Nov 11, 2014)

Were Madara's pages ever translated?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 11, 2014)

So Itachi's entry has nothing new.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 11, 2014)

Itachi's profile in DB3 was pretty detailed. So why would be there something new in his BIO ? Probably there are some new stuff regarding his relationship with Sasuke, Naruto and his contribution to the war.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 11, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He can use Frog-Fu -- .


I don't know how to make this any clearer, he can't be a Kawazu Kumite users w/o being able to use SM Sensing and Ghost punches as that is the mechanic behind the technique. Again what your essentially arguing is equivalent to someone is a Rasengan user, but isn't able to use Shape manipulation.



> The manga showed otherwise.What you're saying contradicts a higher source than the databook; the manga.


There isn't one instance that shows or states Jiriaya is incapable of Ghost punches or sensing; not one.



> Better SM ability was why Naruto could do it. Under the same conditions Jiraiya faced, Naruto stomped.


Naruto defeated 5 bodies, while Jiriaya defeat 4. Naruto had knowledge, while Jiriaya had none. Naruto had prep while Jiriaya had none. The difference of one Pain body is reflected perfectly by those 2 advantages Naruto had.



> Jiraiya couldn't sense without Fukasaku; Naruto showed he was very capable of sensing in battle without Fukasaku.


Never in the manga is this stated.



> Jiraiya actually ran away and resorted to distracting the Preta Path; Naruto took him out with Ghost Punches. That doesn't suggest Jiraiya had Ghost Punches.


Or it suggests that Jiriaya was going for the most effective strategy to take out all three enemies based on the knowledge he had, rather than just attempting to take out 1, without any guarantee it would work.



> What's the difference between Naruto and Jiraiya: the extent of their Sage Mode mastery.


Yes which again comes down to how effectively Naruto can balance the three energies; that's it. I repeat nowhere in the manga does it say that only Naruto's Sennin Modo is capable of sensing and ghost punches, so there is literally no good reason to disregard the DB.



> The manga doesn't support that. Honestly if you're planning to give Jiraiya feats based on the databook alone with no manga support, you should consider the strength of your stance.


I'm giving Jiriaya an ability that the author states he has. Your saying he doesn't have it, going against the author, simply because he didn't illustrate it clearly enough in the manga for you. That's not a strong argument.


----------



## Jad (Nov 11, 2014)

SOURCE

Can someone translate the top two enteries or at least the second?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 11, 2014)

That pic/link does not work. 
(Well, not in my case at least. )


----------



## Hero (Nov 12, 2014)

Does it explain how Hashi died? Or the limitations of Byakugo? Or why Mei was so irrelevant?

Details on how Mu & Mizukage killed each other?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2014)

I could see Tobirama using the water spit technique as a youth. Some ninja has him pinned to the ground, thinking shit is over, and he just porcupines their face.


----------



## Draegod (Nov 12, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I don't know how to make this any clearer, he can't be a Kawazu Kumite users w/o being able to use SM Sensing and Ghost punches as that is the mechanic behind the technique. Again what your essentially arguing is equivalent to someone is a Rasengan user, but isn't able to use Shape manipulation.
> 
> 
> There isn't one instance that shows or states Jiriaya is incapable of Ghost punches or sensing; not one.
> ...



What if since Jman has Ma and Pa (who has The "ghost punches" and sensing) is the reason why he is listed as a user since he becomes "one" when fighting in sage mode with them?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 12, 2014)

Jiraya's sage mode always looked incomplete and weaker to me. I feel like the databook is just giving him the benefit of the doubt as well.

Naruto in sage mode was so strong, you couldn't engage him in taijutsu. But Pain straight up blocked one of Jiraya's punches with his palm. If that was Naruto, it would've shattered his arm. Jiraya kicked that same pain in the face, yet it only damaged his eyes. 

Jiraya also didn't sense pain get behind him.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 12, 2014)

Is it true that FTG is B ranked?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Is it true that FTG is B ranked?



Tobirama's FTG-Giri.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 12, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Is it true that FTG is B ranked?


No, _Hiraishin no Jutsu_ ('Flying Thunder God Technique') is .

_Hiraishin - Ni no Dan_ ('Flying Thunder God - Second Step') and _Goshun Mawashi no Jutsu_ ('Mutually Instantaneous Revolving Technique') are A-rank.

_Hiraishingiri_ ('Flying Thunder God Slash') is B-rank.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 12, 2014)

Draegod said:


> What if since Jman has Ma and Pa (who has The "ghost punches" and sensing) is the reason why he is listed as a user since he becomes "one" when fighting in sage mode with them?



That's what I'm saying, this is also confluent with the fact Jiraiya NEVER used those abilities in a battle... abilities which would have saved his life. Abilities which allowed Naruto to *stomp* Pain Rikudou in precisely the same situation Jiraiya faced Pain.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 12, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> No, _Hiraishin no Jutsu_ ('Flying Thunder God Technique') is .
> 
> _Hiraishin - Ni no Dan_ ('Flying Thunder God - Second Step') and _Goshun Mawashi no Jutsu_ ('Mutually Instantaneous Revolving Technique') are A-rank.
> 
> _Hiraishingiri_ ('Flying Thunder God Slash') is B-rank.


Oh, it definitely makes more sense now than making the actual jutsu B-ranked.

I guess I heard wrong.


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 12, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Jiraya's sage mode always looked incomplete and weaker to me. I feel like the databook is just giving him the benefit of the doubt as well.
> 
> Naruto in sage mode was so strong, you couldn't engage him in taijutsu. But Pain straight up blocked one of Jiraya's punches with his palm. If that was Naruto, it would've shattered his arm. Jiraya kicked that same pain in the face, yet it only damaged his eyes.
> 
> Jiraya also didn't sense pain get behind him.



Naruto also did not sense Preta path after it was restored. Ma and Pa also did not sense Pein when he sneaked behind Jiraiya. Since Pein, how many times has Naruto used ghost punches? This line of argumentation is asinine. 

Can we get back to the translations now?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 12, 2014)

Senjuclan said:


> Naruto also did not sense Preta path after it was restored. Ma and Pa also did not sense Pein when he sneaked behind Jiraiya. Since Pein, how many times has Naruto used ghost punches? This line of argumentation is asinine.
> 
> Can we get back to the translations now?



Sensing is an ability that works when you use it. That's why Tobirama didn't sense Madara while he was talking to Hashirama and why Kurama told Minato to turn his chakra into sensing mode. 
Naruto was in battle mode, clearly. It is consistent. 

Naruto used ghost punches once, then he used frog smash another time. The point? He used it where he knew it would make a difference. Ghost punches would have made a massive difference in the situation Jiraiya was in... either Jiraiya was an idiot who didn't use it... or he didn't have it. The manga leans towards him not having it.

The asinine notion is ascribing Jiraiya abilities he never had. Especially when we're repealing the manga for the databook... the databook doesn't even imply that Jiraiya had NARUTO's abilities. It just talks about what Sage Mode users can do. Obviously it is written with the notion that the user is a perfect Sage.


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sensing is an ability that works when you use it. That's why Tobirama didn't sense Madara while he was talking to Hashirama and why Kurama told Minato to turn his chakra into sensing mode.
> Naruto was in battle mode, clearly. It is consistent.
> 
> Naruto used ghost punches once, then he used frog smash another time. The point? He used it where he knew it would make a difference. Ghost punches would have made a massive difference in the situation Jiraiya was in... either Jiraiya was an idiot who didn't use it... or he didn't have it. The manga leans towards him not having it.
> ...



1. So, by your own admission, the fact that Jiraiya as well as the ni dai Sennin could not sense Pein tells us nothing since they probably were not kneading sensing chakra after they thought they had won. If we ding Jiraiya for this, the. You have to ding Fukusaku as well. Furthermore, during the Pein fight Naruto did not sense the fact that One of the Pein paths he thought he had killed had been restored. How do you account for that?

2. Riddle me this then, why did Naruto never use ghost punches against Obito? They would have been plenty effective. By your logic, he is either a massive idiot or he lost them, right? 

No the asinine notion is to act as if characters use jutsu rationally when we know they don't depending on the plot's needs. The databook describes a jutsu and ascribes it to three people, therefore those people can use it. Simple as that. If you claim Jiraiya can't because he did not sense Pein then explain how Naruto did not send Preta or if you claim Jiraiya must not have it because he did not use ghost punches against Pein then explain why Naruto did not use them against Obito


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 12, 2014)

Senjuclan said:


> 1. So, by your own admission, the fact that Jiraiya as well as the ni dai Sennin could not sense Pein tells us nothing since they probably were not kneading sensing chakra after they thought they had won. If we ding Jiraiya for this, the. You have to ding Fukusaku as well. Furthermore, during the Pein fight Naruto did not sense the fact that One of the Pein paths he thought he had killed had been restored. How do you account for that?



Wrong: one of the Ni Dai Sennin sensed Pain. It is the reason why Jiraiya didn't have his soul extracted.
Ding: we don't have this for Jiraiya; he wouldn't be using the Sennin if he could do this on his own. Pa outright said Jiraiya needs to learn to use SM on his own.

Naruto wasn't aiming to sense chakra. Sensors work well when they're not battling, that's why Fukasaku (the guy doing nothing) was able to sense Pain.

Jiraiya probably could sense- but not on the level of Naruto. We're all disputing the fact that some of you think Jiraiya can do shit at the level of Naruto.



> 2. Riddle me this then, why did Naruto never use ghost punches against Obito? They would have been plenty effective. By your logic, he is either a massive idiot or he lost them, right?



I don't know why Naruto never used ghost punches on a guy who can slip through attacks. 

Or Naruto's style of attacking didn't command for the ghost punches to be needed. He had KURAMA's power... you're saying he should have ditched the power giving him an edge for minor ghost punches?



> No the asinine notion is to act as if characters use jutsu rationally when we know they don't depending on the plot's needs.



Except characters *did* use jutsu rationally. The plot generates reasons for why jutsu wouldn't be used.

For instance Jiraiya lacks the abilities you say he has. Naruto wouldn't ditch Kurama's power, the power giving him a fighting chance, for SM.



> The databook describes a jutsu and ascribes it to three people, therefore those people can use it. Simple as that. If you claim Jiraiya can't because he did not sense Pein then explain how Naruto did not send Preta or if you claim Jiraiya must not have it because he did not use ghost punches against Pein then explain why Naruto did not use them against Obito





No-one is saying Jiraiya can't use frog-fu. People are disputing the obvious desperation that he can use ghost punches. Ghost punches aren't the only thing of frog fu. 

Next you'll be telling me if the Kakashi is listed as the user of the gates, I should assume he can open 6 to 7, perhaps even the 8th gate.


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Wrong: one of the Ni Dai Sennin sensed Pain. It is the reason why Jiraiya didn't have his soul extracted.
> Ding: we don't have this for Jiraiya; he wouldn't be using the Sennin if he could do this on his own. Pa outright said Jiraiya needs to learn to use SM on his own.
> 
> Naruto wasn't aiming to sense chakra. Sensors work well when they're not battling, that's why Fukasaku (the guy doing nothing) was able to sense Pain.
> ...



1. Jiraiya got his arm cut because Pein sneaked up behind him. How come the ni dai sennin could not sense Pein? That was my question
2. If your excuse for Naruto was that he was not aiming to sense chakra, then show me how you come to the conclusion that Jiraiya WAS aiming to sense chakra
3. If you claim that Jiraiya cannot sense on the level of Naruto, then show me where it is shown that sensing is based on level
4. You don?t seem to understand simple facts. Obito cannot sense natural energy, therefore Naruto could have easily feinted him into thinking that he evaded his attack so he could materialize for a counterattack and then use a ghost punch on him. This was the strategy that Danzou?s lackeys used. Whether or not he had Kurama, Naruto was using attacks that were not working on Obito, how come he never thought ghost puches?
5. Kurama?s jutsus were not helping Naruto against Obito initially.  He failed time and again when he attacked Obito
6. Let me help you with your lame Kakashi example. IF Kakashi was listed as one who could open the 8th gate, then I would assume that he is able to move at speed that warps the environment just like Gai. That is how we are operating for Jiraiya. He is listed as a user of a jutsu, therefore he can use aspects of that jutsu unless the author says otherwise.


----------



## batman22wins (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm confused. Can the six path use every hidden nursing because they were apart of yang/yang? It says only a fragment which means he does it at a higher scale. If that's the case Hogomo should be clearly unstoppable. He basically can use all techniques shown except a few Kaguya techniques.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2014)

All I want to know at the moment is if that Inuzuka on Minato's team in the Bee+Raikage flashback is confirmed to be Kiba's dad.


----------



## vered (Nov 12, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> I'm confused. Can the six path use every hidden nursing because they were apart of yang/yang? It says only a fragment which means he does it at a higher scale. If that's the case Hogomo should be clearly unstoppable. He basically can use all techniques shown except a few Kaguya techniques.



Look at the entries already translated. Hagoromo is the only one aside of Kaguya who has Kekkei mora which means he can use any jutsu including fusions just like his mother. what is interesting is that his brother wasn't mentioned to have it. Hagoromo aside of kekkei mora, also possess the 6th paths senjutsu(Kaguya doesn't have this state),a state that let's him be one with nature and other stuff, though that entry has  yet to be translated completely.


----------



## Vice (Nov 12, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> All I want to know at the moment is if that Inuzuka on Minato's team in the Bee+Raikage flashback is confirmed to be Kiba's dad.



Why would you care?


----------



## Dominus (Nov 12, 2014)

Vice said:


> Why would you care?



Because Kiba is his favorite character.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2014)

(p. 252)
互乗起爆札 gojou kibakufuda (Mutually Multiplying Explosive Tags)
Ninjutsu
A-rank; Offensive; Close-range
User: Senju Tobirama

"Relentlessly violent detonations of explosion tags
Reducing even tough armours to dust

Tags that summon more tags that then explode - a special explosion tag. 
The Second Hokage developed this for the purpose of combining it with “Edo Tensei”.
Upon activation, due to the devastating (terribly violent) explosions, it is highly probable that the jutsu-caster will be caught in it.
If a live person performs the technique, death is inevitable, for it is a blast technique that sacrifices one’s life.

(Tobirama vs Sage Obito)
The timing for the invocation (activation) of the jutsu is crucial.
A surprise attack will demonstrate absolute (certain, guranteed) results.

(Gamakichi avoiding the blast radius)
At the end of hitting the target (enemy), even if reduced to pieces of flesh (meat confetti), the explosions continue….
The thunderous roar of the explosions speaks for that attack’s brutality (severity).”


First Appearance: Volume 67, Chapter 639
Anime Appearance: Naruto Shippuden Episode 378 

by viatoretvenus


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm going to try and clarify the Kawazu Kumite thing one more time, as people seem to be having difficulty with it. The Kawazu Kumite entry says that the way Taijutsu style works is, sensing the enemy's attacks and than using that information to counter them w/ attacks that have an extended range from releasing natural energy. If you couldn't sense the enemies attacks or release natural energy than you can't counter them the way the style necessitates, and therefore it would not be the Kawazu Kumite technique anymore. There isn't a part of the Kawazu Kumite style that can be used w/o sensing and ghost punches, because literally that's what the style demands to work. 

Arguing that someone is a Kawazu Kumite user w/o the ability to sense or ghost punch, is the same thing as arguing someone is a Rasengan user w/o being able to actually shape the chakra they release into the spiral Rasengan sphere. At that point it wouldn't be the same technique and someone would not be listed as user of that technique, because they literally could not perform the necessary abilities to actually use the technique.

If Kawazu Kumite's entry said that the style can be used w/o sensing and ghost punches than we could make the case that only the best users are capable of those things, but again and I stress this, it's not the case. It literally says someone it works on the basis of sensing the enemies attack and than countering with extended reach. So you literally can't perform the technique w/o those abilities; again see the Rasengan example.

---------

The idea that Jiriaya is listed as user of Kawazu Kumite do to being a fusion of Fukasaku and Shima is a nice idea, but it's flawed, because if Kishi were treating Jiriaya that way he would be listed as a user of all of Fukasaku and Shima's techniques, but he's not; and also Shima herself would be listed as a user of Kawazu Kumite, but she's not. Literally only Fukasaku and Jiriaya are, which tells us that Jiriaya himself is a user.


----------



## Danzio (Nov 12, 2014)

Yup, Jiraiya's Kawazu Kumite if DB says it.  Awesome. 

Anything new about Orochimaru?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2014)

by shirayuki--hime





> To Sasuke, the dream of the past Hokages consists in denying the dream of everyone else.
> 
> (By the way I am skipping the parts where fights and actions are summarized, as interesting as they be I think we all can wait for the databook to be translated by someone better than I am xD)







> Exchanging fists
> In front of SAsuke who fell into the darkness of revenge his former comrades come in the midst of his ninja way to stop him, declares Naruto.
> To these words he remembers the pain in his heart and his identity, that Sasuke still doesn?t know.
> 
> (I don?t know if I?ll translate all of Sasuke?s pages. It seems that the parts with Naruto summarize combat and various moves, without the same touching insignts they did for the parts related to Itachi. They?re quite boring xD)






> To save his little brother he spilled the left behind the blood of the Uchiha, pouring his brethren?s blood into the village.







> Itachi?s eyes
> When he was fighting Naruto, who made an oath to meet again, Sasuke required Itachi?s eyes.
> Hating the scenario their owner wished, he once refused the transplant of his brother?s eyes.
> When he later decided to have those eyes, something inside him changed, and Sasuke felt various kind of feelings?
> ...







> Common front with his older brother
> because of Edo Tensei the predestined chance meeting with Itachi SAsuke achieves, together they win against Kabuto.
> During this time Sasuke for the first time is acknowledged ad equal by his brother and he is been told the truth.
> Knowing the love of his brother and parents, his heart covered by hate and darkness is a little clearer.
> ...







> Another translation. Now my headache is really strong and I?m sorry because it was really hard.
> 
> hiding the past , picturing the present, with his eyes he entrusts the future and his hope.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










> I tried to translate something, again. My knowledge of Japanese is far from good, and some sentences may sound weird, because I tend to translate quite literally, so I apologize for any mistake (both for Japanese and English)^^
> The profile has already been translated but I include it anyway.
> I didn?t do the captions under the little images xD
> 
> ...



Grimm, you can leave us alone now, and R.I.P.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 12, 2014)

there's absolutely nothing worth reading in itachi's profile -_- It just tells us what we already know, just like majority of this databook is just repeating stuff we already read. Good grief.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2014)

better than getting more wank for him.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

Already told you guys Itachi's profile was lame lol. Well there's still Izanami


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, that was a waste of my damn time.

Well, its all over and done, anyway.

Even if I had new info, what was I going to do with it? 

It would seem my time on NF is coming to a close.

Its been a great eight years. 

Time to find something new to read.

Dear Itachi Fans:

I've waited to say this for a long time...

...but I give Itachi's character 4/10. -2 for having no personality, and -4 for not being the strongest.

its in my nature to be the man, or be the fan OF the man. 

Peace!

- Divinstrosity


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 12, 2014)

who gives a rat's ass about itachi? we know enough about him, priority should be on the characters we know little about like mei (and of course the translator's personal preferences)


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 12, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The idea that Jiriaya is listed as user of Kawazu Kumite do to being a fusion of Fukasaku and Shima is a nice idea, but it's flawed, because if Kishi were treating Jiriaya that way he would be listed as a user of all of Fukasaku and Shima's techniques, but he's not; and also Shima herself would be listed as a user of Kawazu Kumite, but she's not. Literally only Fukasaku and Jiriaya are, which tells us that Jiriaya himself is a user.



But it doesn't suggest Jiraiya has ghost punches. Otherwise he would not have used an elaborate strategy to deal with shared vision and Preta... he would have used the ghost punches you're passionately arguing he had.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 12, 2014)

wait, so tobiramas jutsu is suicidal loooooool


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Nov 12, 2014)

Why didn't Fukasaku do it, then? I mean...have Jiraiya fake getting to close range, and have Fukasaku throw a punch. It doesn't seem that unlikely, and we _know_ the toad can use the full extent of Kawazu Kumite.


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 12, 2014)

Please.

For the love of Kami-Sama.


Someone please.


PLEASE.


Translate Kurama's article.

I will literally rep you 5 times. Throughout the month, obviously, but still.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

Izanami

Izanami a unique Kinjutsu, Genjutsu, to invoke it results in the loss of an eye

One scene of the opponents own action is stored by the users Dojutsu, than an identical scene for a moment must be recreated. The opponent is imprisoned infinitely in the time rip world (?) between the  first and second scene that were stored. To escape the Genjutsu one must accept their original fate/destiny, reforming someones conduct will allow them to escape.

So yeah nothing new.

That pretty much covers Itachi, unless people are really desperate for me to translate that Katon Shuriken Technique.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> But it doesn't suggest Jiraiya has ghost punches. Otherwise he would not have used an elaborate strategy to deal with shared vision and Preta... he would have used the ghost punches you're passionately arguing he had.



I've literally told you 6 times now, that it does. And how is taking a gamble with ghost punches to take down one body even remotely a better decision than attempting a strategy that could take down all 3. There is literally no reason why this should be taken as a reason to ignore the DB. And as DLC says they could have gone with that strategy using Fukasaku as well, but they didn't, why because the Genjutsu strategy was the better one.



spiritmight said:


> Please.
> 
> For the love of Kami-Sama.
> 
> ...


Give me the page.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, the Izanami was explained in extensive details, so that is expected. lol


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 12, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> wait, so tobiramas jutsu is suicidal loooooool



Someone did not read the manga, huh? The Jutsu is meant to be used by edo zombies not Tobirama. At any rate, he would be safe himself since he can use hiraishin to escape the explosion


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 12, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> Well, that was a waste of my damn time.
> 
> Well, its all over and done, anyway.
> 
> ...



Well, Itachi not being the strongest by the end was rather expected as his name wasn't the title of the manga.

He is "only" in the same tier as guys like Killer Bee and Jiraiya.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Give me the page.







I guess it's those.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 12, 2014)

lol you guys retarded or what?? When you have sage mode.You get super punches.Its just frog style kungfu with sage mode aiding in attacks..

Its like you get frog sage mode and you can jump high.Same shit with frog fu.Secondly j-mans perception/sensory is no where near naruto level.He need aid of two old frogs.Cant compare sensory of naruto to jman.Naruto sensed stuff countrys away.Naruto's sage control was way above j-man.Cant expect the same showcases.

Frog fu just benifit of frog sage mode.Which is why that pain went blind after that super kick yall fools forget about that??

All that mattered this databook was naruto,senjutus,bijuu,gudodamas,juubi and jinchuu.Everything else is just crap.The elements clearly chosen at random like raffle hat picks.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 12, 2014)

Senjuclan said:


> Someone did not read the manga, huh? The Jutsu is meant to be used by edo zombies not Tobirama. At any rate, he would be safe himself since he can use hiraishin to escape the explosion



databook disagrees with you


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 12, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I guess it's those.




Kurama didn't even get his own dedicated article. Just "Bijuu" 

But thanks for posting the pages. Now the expert translators can do their thang


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 12, 2014)

Hussain said:


> by shirayuki--hime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It isn't translated proplerly, and there is a page missing.


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Is there a translation Limbo Hengoku and Madara's databook?*

Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2014)

You're telling me you wanted them so bad, and did not even know that? :rofl

thanks for the laugh. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> It isn't translated proplerly, and there is a page missing.



stop being greedy! 

oh well, that's what I found anyway.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 12, 2014)

Hussain said:


> stop being greedy!
> 
> oh well, that's what I found anyway.



Yeah you'r right. Thanks for posting  the shitty insufficient trans m8 I loved it


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 12, 2014)

Hussain said:


> You're telling me you wanted them so bad, and did not even know that? :rofl
> 
> thanks for the laugh.




I don't have the Databook. 

I actually wanted info on all of the Bijuu as well, so this works out perfectly


----------



## Kushina san (Nov 12, 2014)

Can someone translate Hashirama and Madara? please


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Nov 12, 2014)

Jiraiya certainly didn't seem to have the same level of sensory abilities as any other sage. He needed a sensor barrier and still couldn't detect Pein's chameleon, while Shima only needed to stick out her tongue and find him instantly.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2014)

by olderthannetfic. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Lower half of the page:

体術

taijutsu (body techniques)

飛雷神斬り　

Hiraishin-giri (Flying Thunder God Slash)

使用者　千手扉間

User: Senju Tobirama

飛雷神を使った時？？？相手の？？？？

When using the jiraishin [something something something], the enemy’s [something something something].

[This is a description of the part of the technique where he pops up behind somebody, but the scan is too blurry to read.]

フッ

*pop*

虚をつき空より出ずる背水の刃！！

A blade to the back from thin air when the enemy is distracted!!

”飛雷神の術”を利用したバリエーション術の一つ。時空間移動で相手の死角に回り、目にも止まらぬ速さで急所を一突きする。木ノ葉隠れ創設前、二代目火影はこの術を用いてマダラの弟、イズナを倒した。なかなかスキを見せない強敵が相手であっても、大きな効果を持つ一撃だ。

One of the variant techniques using the Hiraishin technique. The user uses spacetime teleportation to get into the enemy’s blind spot and then, so fast that they don’t notice, stabs them in the vitals. Before the founding of Konohagakure, the second hokage used this technique to defeat Izuna, younger brother of Madara. Even against a powerful enemy on their guard, this blow has a powerful effect.

そして背後から一撃！手の内を知らなければ、およそ避けることかなわぬ瞬速の不意打ち！！

Then a single blow from behind! An instantaneous surprise attack that’s impossible to avoid if you don’t know it’s coming!!

サッ

*wham*


*******

apparently all the translators are so fond of Tobirama.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 12, 2014)

so can minato use it too. since minato seems to use maily ftg variants and its a lower rank than minatos ftg variants, surely its not hard to learn.

and i was hoping it would explain the mechanics/exactly how the jutsu works. instead it's just telling us what we already saw.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

Byakogou Sousou Saisei

For several years using the highest most precise chakra control, a fixed amount is stored in the Byakugou seal. The chakra is usually put to use to regenerate the body through the Ninjutsu technique "Sousou Saisei", the combination results in the ultimate regeneration Jutsu.

The seal was able to regenerate the body, despite Tsunade chakra quantity being less, than the enormous chakra quantity of Shodai Hokage (i'm pretty sure, but this the gist of the line, but this was especially tricky).

When Ninpo "Sousou Saisei" is used at the same time as  "Byakugou no Jutsu", it becomes possible to use it (Sousou Saisei) over a long period of time. When ones life is effected by grave wounds pushed to the point where they'd normally die, ones body is instantly returned to an unwounded condition. Than it just talks about the rules of medical ninjutsu where broken with the completion of such a marvelous Ninjutsu as this.

Release the chakra stored in ones forehead. Wounds completely recover, while at the same time *ones own power rises**, however cell division quickens, which shortens ones life span. 

---------

**Note,* the last line seems to indicate that the technique also increases ones power, besides regeneration, but i'm not a 100% on that line . Considering this is fairly key to how effective the Jutsu is, as if it increases power that explains a-lot about Tsunade and Sakura's performances/hype, it would be great if another translator went over it.  It's the last line in the text bellow the picture of Tsunade recovering and Madara being punched (which would suggest i'm correct because the pics are highlighting regen and power, but I just don't want to call it and start a shit storm w/o being 100% sure).

So apparently Byakugo no Jutsu is a separate technique than Sousou Saisei, that is used as a booster; hmm I wonder who could have said that and got bitched at in the NBD for suggesting so 

---------
@Hussain you should post you full trans in the collection thread, as they aren't paraphrased like mine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 12, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I guess it's those.




Ten reps to the wonderful man who translates these pages.

or woman.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

spiritmight said:


> Ten reps to the wonderful man who translates these pages.
> 
> or woman.


I'll try too soon, but my eyes are bleeding after reading Byakugou's entry, so I need a break for a moment. I also have one more before that I want to get to.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 12, 2014)

So Tsunade & Sakura have...

Strength of Hundred Seal:
A seal on their foreheads which stores a huge amount of chakra.

Yin Seal, Release:
Releasing the huge amount of stored chakra from the forehead seal throughout the body, increasing their 'power'.

Creation Rebirth:
A super regeneration technique, and the pinnacle of medical ninjutsu. Shortens their lifespan in the long term. It draws on the chakra from the forehead seal.

Ninja Art, Creation Rebirth, Strength of a Hundred Technique:
An automatic & continuous super regeneration technique that lasts as long as the the forehead seal can provide chakra. Shortens their lifespan in the long term. It draws on the chakra from the forehead seal.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> So Tsunade & Sakura have...
> 
> Strength of Hundred Seal:
> A seal on their foreheads which stores a huge amount of chakra.
> ...



The way I understand it is

Byakugou no In is the seal where the chakra of several years is stored. Most likely it's the fact that several years worth of chakra is stored in it that raises it from Yin-Seal to Byakugou no In.

Than there is Byakugou no Jutsu which is the act of releasing/utilizing that chakra, which can be used to fuel/super charge jutsu and (possibly increase power); which is basically what Sakura/Tsunade use to super charge Onoki and Obito's Jutsu

Sousou Saisei, which is the regeneration technique from part I

However when Sousou Saisei is used in conjunction with the boosting effect of Byakugou no Jutsu, it becomes possible to utilize it for an much longer period of time (and increase it's potency?). 

Or to put it another way:

Yin-Seal
Creation Rebirth
Strength of a Hundred Seal
Strength of a Hundred
Strength of a Hundred Creation Rebirth

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah, same thing I guess.

And they're all S-Rank.

I definitely like Tsunade more than Orochimaru.

I wish she used Sage Mode too.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

Secret file on Senjutsu

Senjutsu's secret teachings to gather natural energy. Gama oil pulls energy towards oneself, which is good for teaching one energy control.

Than talks about stoping the body's motion, stuff we already know. Talks about turning into a statues. Says Jiriaya had a little bit more frog features than Naruto

Nothing new really.



tari101190 said:


> Yeah, same thing I guess.
> 
> And they're all S-Rank.
> 
> ...



Byakugou no Jutsu basically seems like her Sennin Modo, especially if it does indeed increase power.  I mean it also can be used to boost Jutsu too, so she should be able to boost her Jutsu like Okasho with it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 12, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I've literally told you 6 times now, that it does. And how is taking a gamble with ghost punches to take down one body even remotely a better decision than attempting a strategy that could take down all 3. There is literally no reason why this should be taken as a reason to ignore the DB. And as DLC says they could have gone with that strategy using Fukasaku as well, but they didn't, why because the Genjutsu strategy was the better one.



The thing is the reason you're citing isn't good. Jiraiya could have used it in that precise situation but didn't. You're probably going to call plot, I'll go with the manga and say he couldn't. 
Genjutsu was only an option because *there was nothing Jiraiya could do*. Naruto in that same situation wasn't so helpless. 

If Jiraiya had things like frog fu he wouldn't be saying 3 Pain bodies would kill him; Naruto casually steamrolled 4 Pain bodies in the same situation. That's one more than Jiraiya was forced to face.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sure he could use a form of it... but saying he's able to use ghost punches is a step too far: it was not present against Pain.
> 
> A perfect SM user can perfectly control natural energy; they can perfectly control raw natural energy to extend their attacks.
> Jiraiya isn't a perfect user. So you can see how that fits.
> ...



There's also that as to why I believe the notion that Jiraiya has ghost punches isn't a good one.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2014)

Vice said:


> Why would you care?





Authoritah said:


> Because Kiba is his favorite character.


I want to accurately judge how terrifying Tsume is as a wife

The Kiba in my name is actually referring to the one from Wolf's Rain


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

Clam Genjutsu

Summoning a Giant Clam (literally an oriental clam), a large quantity of steam jets out covering the environment of the surrounding region to exhaustion. Water Particle membrane reflecting light, infinite mirror images are produced, enemies eyesight is fooled. It creates many mirages of the person in order to protect oneself.

Hard to make out the side text.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Jiraiya could have used it in that precise situation but didn't. You're probably going to call plot, I'll go with the manga and say he couldn't.


The reason is that i'm going with is the DB stating he can. Your saying he can't because of the manga, but the manga never says he can't, he just doesn't use it in the manga and instead opts for a different strategy. That's not a basis to ignore what the DB is stating, anymore than Neji not showing any elemental ninjutsu is a reason to ignore him being stated to have some nature alteration skills in the DB. 



> Genjutsu was only an option because *there was nothing Jiraiya could do*. Naruto in that same situation wasn't so helpless.


Jiraiya was talking about beating "them" as in all three. Yes if he continued to fight in CQC and used Kawazu Kumite he may have been able to defeat one by catching that one off guard with a Ghost punch, but after that they'd be aware of the extended reach of Jiraiya's blows and compensate. That would still leave Jiriaya up against 2 Rinnegan wielders, which offers no clear route to victory. Why would he choose that route, over using a Genjutsu that could defeat all 3? It would be a poor strategy that would only serve to length the battle giving Pain more chances to defeat Jiriaya. I don't see why Jiriaya choosing a superior strategy over an inferior one is grounds to ignore the DB blatantly saying he is capable of a certain ability.



> If Jiraiya had things like frog fu he wouldn't be saying 3 Pain bodies would kill him; Naruto casually steamrolled 4 Pain bodies in the same situation. That's one more than Jiraiya was forced to face.


Jiriaya did not know the capabilities of the Pain Bodies or what the Pain Rikudo Jutsu was. All he knew is all three have Rinnegan:

Jiraiya: ......... // Pein... what exactly is he?
Father: We don't have any sure answer to that right now. / 

If Jiriaya knew that each Pain body only had 1 Jutsu and what those Jutsu were, and that by eliminating that body they could no longer use that Jutsu, he could have probably defeated them w/o Frog-Song, but he didn't know any of that for sure, so instead of floundering around attempting strategies that may or may not work, while giving the Pain Bodies more opportunities to kill him, targeting all three with Genjutsu was more prudent. 

And you act as if Naruto did much better against Pain, but he didn't. Jiriaya fought and defeated the three bodies w/o Pain landing a single attack on him. Yes he used Frog-Song one of his best Jutsu, but Naruto used FRS which was one of his best Jutsu. After defeating 3 bodies Naruto's Sennin Modo ran out, and the only reason he got another Sennin Modo was because he had prior prep going into the battle; if he didn't he'd be lucky to defeat even one more body like Jiriaya did. So Naruto basically used the strategy your suggesting and it only defeated 3 bodies, before he needed prep to keep going, and that was w/ knowledge. So again why would that be viable for someone who does not have knowledge. 



> A perfect SM user can perfectly control natural energy; they can perfectly control raw natural energy to extend their attacks.
> Jiraiya isn't a perfect user. So you can see how that fits.


Nowhere is it stated that only a perfect user can do this, and in-fact the reverse is stated in the DB. 



> The comparison you're making isn't like comparing two Rasengan users. It is like saying a Rasengan user can use Rasenshuriken because they both have Rasengan in them.


Let me fix this comparison for you. If the DB had Frog Fu and than Kawazu Kumite as different entries, and Jiriaya was only listed as Frog Fu user rather than Kawazu Kumite user, than that would fit with the example your citing. But here Jiriaya is listed as a Kawazu Kumite user, which to follow your example would be like someone being listed as FRS user, but you arguing they can't use shape alteration or nature recomposition. 



> Even with the Rasengan thing there are differences between users. Minato's Rasengan is capable of damage like this... Naruto's used to be like this. Prior Naruto getting stronger should I say Minato = Naruto with Rasengan based on this? Despite Minato's clearly being better?


If the Rasengan entry said literally to use Rasengan you have to be able to form it w/o clones than yes, Naruto would be granted 1-handed Rasengan w/o clones. However that's not the case. Kawazu Kumite's entry literally says that the style is based on using sensing and ghost punches. If someone can't do those things, than there is nothing there for them to be using. It's not like the entry lists some other way to use Kawazu Kumite that perhaps Jiraiya could have, but not sensing/ghost punches, it just says the style is based on using sensing to counter the enemy w/ extended reach attacks. So if he can't do those things, what exactly is left Munbody, why would he be listed as a user; it make no sense.



> Going by you because Minato and Naruto are both Rasengan users by the databook, I should assume Jiraiya, Kakashi and Naruto were always capable of doing Minato level damage with Rasengan.
> It doesn't matter if the manga shows me different, the databook has spoken.


The problem with that is your not arguing that Naruto is better at Kawazu Kumite your arguing that Jiriaya can't use the necessary skills that make Kwazu Kumite possible. So if we had seen different levels of Ghost Punches, like one having much greater reach than another, and Naruto showed the latter variant, and you were arguing Jiriaya can only use the former, than you'd have a case. However  your arguing Jiraiya can't use them at all.

In your Rasengan example Naruto can still use Shape manipulation to form Rasengan; Minato could just do it better (back in the day). Again what your arguing though is that Naruto can't use Shape manipulation at all; which is again nonsensical.

Edit: But thinking about it now i'd suggest if you want to continue this discussion to move it to VM/PM so we don't spam this thread anymore. Otherwise i'm not going to bother answering further, because I don't want to do so anymore


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

Mu's Invisibility Jutsu

Using Water Vapor to bend light into a prism, any solid matter's and shape is changed and creates a phantom image (?....this line is extremely confusing, so I may have this wrong). The jutsu strong point is it's control over water....something I don't really follow again really confusing. "Mujin Aisai". By manipulating water particles ones presence is erased. 

Using water to bend light, resulting in nothing being shown. Its an optic camoflage, similar to "Karakuri". What is is Karakuri, I have no clue (is it a reference to Kishi's first mange Karakuri?, or was there a Jutsu called "Karakuri").

---------

Idk guys, I tried with this one, but by far this is the most confusing of anything i've tried to read in the DB. It seems like the Jutsu has to do with creating water particles and than bending light into a prism that makes Mu invisible, but the finer details escape me. Also what's really strange is that the Jutsu uses water, but Mu isn't a water user according to the DB, so maybe he uses Fuuton to manipulate the water particles in the air, but it doesn't say that in the DB. I just don't know guys; but I tried lol

-------

But this certainly makes Mu's jutsu less hax as there are quite a few ways to deal with him. And I guess this and the clam entries are good for Sharingan users, because Sharingan saw through light bending before (Taiseki used), so Sharingan probably can see through the Clam Genjutsu and Mu's Invis Jutsu. So basically what i'm getting out of this is Mu and Mizukage have been downgraded.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

Clarification on Byakugou thx to Seelentau

""The chakra accumulated on the forhead is released. Wounds are completely healed, oneself's power also increases, and for the sake of a faster cell division, the life span is shortened....""

It seems I was right and the persons power does increase from Byakugo. So it does more than regenerate, which explains a-lot.


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 12, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Mu's Invisibility Jutsu
> 
> Using Water Vapor to bend light into a prism, any solid matter's and shape is changed and creates a phantom image (?....this line is extremely confusing, so I may have this wrong). The jutsu strong point is it's control over water....something I don't really follow again really confusing. "Mujin Aisai". By manipulating water particles ones presence is erased.
> 
> ...



 good to be validated ... I told y'all Muu was overrated


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

Senjuclan said:


> good to be validated ... I told y'all Muu was overrated



I still haven't gotten to Jinton, Body splitting, Water Gun, Joki Boi, or their profiles yet, so I'd wait to make that assertion. But it does seem that I was wrong about his Invis Jutsu, but I blame Kishi for hyping it so extensively for it just to be a trick of light  Well whatevs, DB has proven me correct on so many other things, what's one thing wrong.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2014)

I would think that there is more to them than just that Turrin. Their jutsu are at a much higher level than Taiseki's, so assuming they have the same weakness is jumping the gun. From what we saw and what was said, Muu's jutsu does more than just bend light. The way both were shown/explained in the manga sensing, smell tracking and other forms of locators do not work.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 12, 2014)

Does the databook say anything about madara's meteor jutsu??


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I would think that there is more to them than just that Turrin. Their jutsu are at a much higher level than Taiseki's, so assuming they have the same weakness is jumping the gun. From what we saw and what was said, Muu's jutsu does more than just bend light. The way both were shown/explained in the manga sensing, smell tracking and other forms of locators do not work.


Smell Tracking was never discounted, and pretty much only sensing was. Sensing could be explained by the water particles used in both jutsu jamming chakra sensors the same way that Shino's bugs do or them both just being good at hiding their chakra like Karin was at the summit. It sucks that there isn't more too it than that, but literally nothing in ether entry seems to suggest there is; in Mu's case there is more leeway because some things were very confusing, but from what I could gather there was nothing in there that would suggest there is that much more too it than that.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 12, 2014)

What exactly did the databook say about Nidaime's Clam Genjutsu?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 13, 2014)

> Clam Genjutsu
> 
> Summoning a Giant Clam (literally an oriental clam), a large quantity of steam jets out covering the environment of the surrounding region to exhaustion. Water Particle membrane reflecting light, infinite mirror images are produced, enemies eyesight is fooled. It creates many mirages of the person in order to protect oneself.
> 
> Hard to make out the side text.


So the Clam Genjutsu is triggered via sight and enhanced by optical illlusion in addition to being a Genjutsu?



> Mu's Invisibility Jutsu
> 
> Using Water Vapor to bend light into a prism, any solid matter's and shape is changed and creates a phantom image (?....this line is extremely confusing, so I may have this wrong). The jutsu strong point is it's control over water....something I don't really follow again really confusing. "Mujin Aisai". By manipulating water particles ones presence is erased.
> 
> Using water to bend light, resulting in nothing being shown. Its an optic camoflage, similar to "Karakuri". What is is Karakuri, I have no clue (is it a reference to Kishi's first mange Karakuri?, or was there a Jutsu called "Karakuri").


This is only B-Rank. But Meisaigakure jutsu is A-Rank, so I don't understand how/why  Muu's jutsu is better.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 13, 2014)

Was right about both Mu and Gengetsu. Except Clam's gen entry completely ignored the part about sensors not being able to sense the real user. Oh, well.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 13, 2014)

I need
- Kakashi trans
- Sakumo trans
- Dairu's/3rd Black Lightning trans


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 13, 2014)

Can someone translate evening elephant please.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 13, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Mu's Invisibility Jutsu
> 
> Using Water Vapor to bend light into a prism, any solid matter's and shape is changed and creates a phantom image (?....this line is extremely confusing, so I may have this wrong). The jutsu strong point is it's control over water....something I don't really follow again really confusing. "Mujin Aisai". By manipulating water particles ones presence is erased.
> 
> ...





Turrin said:


> Clam Genjutsu
> 
> Summoning a Giant Clam (literally an oriental clam), a large quantity of steam jets out covering the environment of the surrounding region to exhaustion. Water Particle membrane reflecting light, infinite mirror images are produced, enemies eyesight is fooled. It creates many mirages of the person in order to protect oneself.
> 
> Hard to make out the side text.




God damn right, it was about time we got conformation that Itachi'd troll these 2 with sharingan like I've been saying for almost 3 years.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 13, 2014)

wow this databook barely makes any sense, especially those chakra nature reveals. 

there doesn't seem to be any stats either from what i've seen. oh well...


----------



## tracytracy22 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm so confused...how the hell does the gengetsu's genjtusu work? As pauline hanson once said, "please explain?".

Kishi obviously fucked up on Muu's invisibility jutsu.

Does anyone have translations for Mei's lava and boil jutsu? I'm mostly interested in the boil release - apparently katsuyu, shima and the 6 tails can use it! But at different pH levels.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 13, 2014)

The "karakuri" in the text is not a reference to Kishimoto's earlier work.
It means 'mechanism' and is mostly used in reference to mechanical puppets. It can mean 'trick', too.

By the way, it's funny how the entry speaks about water all the time, yet Mu isn't listed as a Suiton user. Way to go, databook!

@tracy: Where did you get that Boil Release stuff from?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> The "karakuri" in the text is not a reference to Kishimoto's earlier work.
> It means 'mechanism' and is mostly used in reference to mechanical puppets. It can mean 'trick', too.
> 
> By the way, it's funny how the entry speaks about water all the time, yet Mu isn't listed as a Suiton user. Way to go, databook!
> ...


Thanks for the clear up. I think Mu could be controlling the water particles with Fuuton.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> God damn right, it was about time we got conformation that Itachi'd troll these 2 with sharingan like I've been saying for almost 3 years.


Troll is a strong word, but his odds do seem a-lot better now, though I'll wait to read the other entries on them before making any final decisions.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 13, 2014)

Mang,reading Tobirama's databook entry makes me so proud to be one of his many stans.

Such a very dedicated and beautiful man whose confidence and judgment does not waver...

Too bad there's no fucking info about his age,how he created edo tensei, or how he established the uchiha police!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 13, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Thanks for the clear up. I think Mu could be controlling the water particles with Fuuton.
> 
> 
> Troll is a strong word, but his odds do seem a-lot better now, though I'll wait to read the other entries on them before making any final decisions.



Negating some of their signature techniques without any effort ? Yeah "troll" is pretty accurate imo 
Also, always feels good to be right


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Negating some of their signature techniques without any effort ? Yeah "troll" is pretty accurate imo
> Also, always feels good to be right


Troll their jutsu, yes, but troll them no.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 13, 2014)

I just looked at Mu's jutsu, and the other fodder's jutsu...
Mu's jutsu is B-rank, and the Fodder's jutsu is A-Rank!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 13, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Troll their jutsu, yes, but troll them no.



One follows the other 



Hussain said:


> I just looked at Mu's jutsu, and the other fodder's jutsu...
> Mu's jutsu is B-rank, and the Fodder's jutsu is A-Rank!



Could it be that Mu repressing his chakra is an independant ability than his invis jutsu ? Because his invis jutsu is pretty much the same as that fodder's in description and lower in rank. 

Although it was expected, seeing that Madara owned both Mu & Onoki with no difficulty without even using PS. There was no real way that he could be a threat to sharingan users.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 13, 2014)

Sharingan would see through genjutsu, optical illusions, and chakra camouflaging, but against everyone else they are good jutsu.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 13, 2014)

Um... I know this is not a request thread but is there any info about madara's meteor technique? Is it a rinegan ability? A mangekyo sharingan ability? does it need susanoo? etc... There is too much mystery surrounding this thing


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Um... I know this is not a request thread but is there any info about madara's meteor technique? Is it a rinegan ability? A mangekyo sharingan ability? does it need susanoo? etc... There is too much mystery surrounding this thing



Nope, nothing. It was forgotten.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Nope, nothing. It was forgotten.



that can't be...  

Do they even know how powerful was the moment he brought down those meteors to the naruto fandom? Fuck!!!!  seriously smh


----------



## Harbour (Nov 13, 2014)

So, basically Third Ninja War started 10 years before Naruto's birth with Kirigakure (lolwut?) trying to do shit with Kyuubi jinchuriki, and 14 years old Minato whooped their ass.Then Minato whooped Kumogakure's ass who tried to kidnapped Kushina. Then he fought against Ei and Bee many times, and then put the end of the war in the battle against 1000 Iwagakure shinobis 8-9 years later.

My Minato is the GOAT. Soloed the Third War. Its even more impressive than Naruto's achievements in the 4th war. Naruto had cheats and 80k army on his side and 9 bijuus. Minato had just daggers and adidas clothes.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 13, 2014)

the Kiri stuff ain't true ._.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 13, 2014)

Muu is renown for his ability to utterly erase his presence, yet his jutsu that does so is less in rank than the equivalent jutsu used by fodder from part 1?

Well, there _must_ be some very complex and logical reason why that is. No way it's another mistake in this book.

Oh wait, the jutsu describes the ability as having a basis in water, yet Muu is not a Suiton user. Interesting, when you consider how many characters inexplicably have 2-4 elements, although we've never seen them ever use a single element -- God forbid Muu has an extra element that would help explain one of his signature jutsu.


While we're explaining plot holes; anybody want to explain when Obito met Yahiko in the timeline?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 13, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Muu is renown for his ability to utterly erase his presence, yet his jutsu that does so is less in rank than the equivalent jutsu used by fodder from part 1?
> 
> Well, there _must_ be some very complex and logical reason why that is. No way it's another mistake in this book.
> 
> ...



You know I usually disagree with you when it comes to DB's, but I kinda can't with this one. Either the translations we've gotten so far are shaky, or this DB is really a mess.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 13, 2014)

Turrin's translations, well, more like rewordings, are okay.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 13, 2014)

When does this databook get fully translated to english for us?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 13, 2014)

Muu jutsu is a lower rank than a unhyped version of his tech and work by bending water particles to reflect light? 

What?

I am afraid to see what they have to say about jinton shit might get dehyped lol.


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe Mu's jutsu is simply easier than the fodder's to learn and use. And because it's so powerful (in these terms) it's not taught to anyone to prevent it from getting into the hands of the enemy and being used against them.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 13, 2014)

It doesn't make sense for Mu to have a inferior invisibility jutsu whatsoever. If that REALLY is the case, well...no comment..


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Nov 13, 2014)

I was under the impression that the rank of a jutsu indicates the difficulty to learn it, no?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 13, 2014)

[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]

Please someone help translate this. I specifically want to know the speed of the jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Muu is renown for his ability to utterly erase his presence, yet his jutsu that does so is less in rank than the equivalent jutsu used by fodder from part 1?
> 
> Well, there _must_ be some very complex and logical reason why that is. No way it's another mistake in this book.



A jutsu to hide his physical body, and the ability to completely suppress his chakra. He can't be seen or sensed.

It's a combo thing.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 13, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Um... I know this is not a request thread but is there any info about madara's meteor technique? Is it a rinegan ability? A mangekyo sharingan ability? does it need susanoo? etc... There is too much mystery surrounding this thing



it's just a summoned version of Chibaku Tensei. It's called Tengai Tensei or something like that


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 13, 2014)

Clam genjutsu requires steam to work. Specifically talks about hanging water particles which would exist in water vapor. Jookie Boy also requires higher temperatures. In other words, a person who can lower temperatures and cause condensation to occur is his greatest enemy.

So Haku is an even greater counter to Nidaime Mizukage than I ever imagined. Makes you wonder if the stigmatism surrounding the Yuki clan's kekkai Genkai could have come from him?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Muu is renown for his ability to utterly erase his presence, yet his jutsu that does so is less in rank than the equivalent jutsu used by fodder from part 1?


Rank indicates difficulty not skill with the technique or how the skills mesh together. Taiseki's Jutsu is harder to perform probably because it erases ones scent as well, while Mu's does not. However Mu is probably harder to detect than Taiseki because he is more crafty in the way he sneaks around and his flight, while invisible enables him to be even tougher to detect.




> Oh wait, the jutsu describes the ability as having a basis in water, yet Muu is not a Suiton user. Interesting, when you consider how many characters inexplicably have 2-4 elements, although we've never seen them ever use a single element -- God forbid Muu has an extra element that would help explain one of his signature jutsu.


It's possible that Mu just uses Fuuton to manipulate the water particles; it is described as Water-Vapor after all. It also possible the DB forgot to give him Suiton Affinity.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 13, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> Clam genjutsu requires steam to work. Specifically talks about hanging water particles which would exist in water vapor. Jookie Boy also requires higher temperatures. In other words, a person who can lower temperatures and cause condensation to occur is his greatest enemy.
> 
> So Haku is an even greater counter to Nidaime Mizukage than I ever imagined. Makes you wonder if the stigmatism surrounding the Yuki clan's kekkai Genkai could have come from him?



Haku would just freeze him because his body is made of water :ignoramus

Oh wait


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2014)

Yondaime Kazekage's Gold Dust Technique

Yondaime Kazekage's speciality is Gold Dust Jutsu. A raging stream of Gold Dust swallows everything. The Gold Dust increases the opponents relative weight, making their movements dull and become slow/slugish, it especially surpasses Sand Ninjutsu users, against sand jutsu the gold dust mixes in perfectly, making sealing it's movements feasible. When on ocassion Suna's Shukaku rampaged, this Jutsu would seal it.

With Gaara as his enemy their Jutsu blended, weight control through heavy chakra was an absolute necessity.

---------
So it seems like the Gold Dust physically weighs the person down, but also the chakra imbued in the gold dust is made to be heavy creating further weight. And this actually makes Gaara's defeating Yondaime Kazekage a-lot more impressive since Yondaime's Gold Dust was specifically well suited to countering Gaara's sand, but Gaara still beat him w/o massive difficulty.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 13, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Yondaime Kazekage's Gold Dust Technique
> 
> Yondaime Kazekage's speciality is Gold Dust Jutsu. A raging stream of Gold Dust swallows everything. The Gold Dust increases the opponents relative weight, making their movements dull and become slow/slugish, it especially surpasses Sand Ninjutsu users, against sand jutsu the gold dust mixes in perfectly, making sealing it's movements feasible. When on ocassion Suna's Shukaku rampaged, this Jutsu would seal it.
> 
> ...



Can you do evening elephant pls


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2014)

Kushina's Chain Jutsu

Uzamaki Kushina's Jutsu coms from inside Naruto to bind Kyuubi. A characteristic of the Uzamaki Clan is powerful fuuinjutsu. Chains are released and the opponent is bound head to foot, moving about is sealed. The chain's, strong point, is how overwhelmingly sturdy (durable basically) they are, kyuubi was quickly suppressed. It was this power that made the Jinchuuriki Kushina the perfect seal for Kyuubi. Uzamaki Karin's Jutsu only shows a mere glimpse of this Jutsu (Basically Karin's Jutsu is a glimpse of this Jutsu's true ability, and I guess that's why Karin was not listed as a user)

Lol how fucked was Kushina if Karin's Shin Suusenju beating back chains, were only a glimpse of Kushina's Jutsu LOL.


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 13, 2014)

Kushina was a Jounin, after all.

Any progress on the Bijuu Pages?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2014)

spiritmight said:


> Kushina was a Jounin, after all.
> 
> Any progress on the Bijuu Pages?


I'm trying to finish the Jutsu first. I did some translations on the Bijuu and Jins awhile back.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 13, 2014)

Kushina is a beast


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 13, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I'm trying to finish the Jutsu first. I did some translations on the Bijuu and Jins awhile back.



Are you doing all the jutsu


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Are you doing all the jutsu


I'm going to try to, if no one else does lol. I don't know which to do next, guess I'll just focus on the Edo Kages Jutsu.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 13, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I'm going to try to, if no one else does lol. I don't know which to do next, guess I'll just focus on the Edo Kages Jutsu.



I wish I could help. Can't understand Japanese text at all. 

Pls say when u get to evening elephant for Gai. I need to know what it says about the speed.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 13, 2014)

btw, weren't some of you discussing about Frog Kata and who can use it and who can't?

It says Naruto Uzumaki, Jiraiya, Fukasaku ほか
ほか/hoka means "the rest" or "others". So it's more than likely that Minato and all frogs can use it, too.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm sure the likes of minato, Gamakichi, Bunta can use it too. Glad it said and others, thanks for that. I knew it was totally illogical for minato to not learn something that you pretty much get from learning sm itself.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2014)

Mu's Body Splitting Technique

Nindaime Tsuchikage uses this jutsu in times of emergency. When using "Bushin Retsu" the body substance halves, it's a completely different thing than Bushin no Jutsu. When one is one the verge of death the jutsu can save them, but it's weak point in battle is that using Bushin Retsu a second time will prevent the caster from continuing (? I'm a little unsure about this, but I think it's right). Using substance splitting causes the bodies's ability to be split in half. Bunshin Retsu causes Jinton to not be usable.

----
Another one I had a hard time with, why are Mu's Jutsu so difficult to translate lol. Might want to get a second opinion on this one guys, but I still think I got the key points down.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2014)

Joki Boi

Nindaime Mizukage's strong point is a variation of Mizubushin, that's body enters into a water like state, due to heat causing evaporation. Over a certain period of time this causes the water vapor to explode. Takes on the form of a small child, though over time it expands. A short while after one explosion another one will be prepared. While the explosion is stored in it's own body, it's movements and attacks are quick and nimble, evasion is extremely difficult. Attempts to escape are overtaken and swallowed up by the explosion

At the time of the explosion the sky is covered by an erie smile.


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Nov 13, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Joki Boi
> 
> Nindaime Mizukage's strong point is a variation of Mizubushin, that's body enters into a water like state, due to heat causing evaporation. Over a certain period of time this causes the water vapor to explode. Takes on the form of a small child, though over time it expands. A short while after one explosion another one will be prepared. While the explosion is stored in it's own body, it's movements and attacks are quick and nimble, evasion is extremely difficult. Attempts to escape are overtaken and swallowed up by the explosion
> 
> At the time of the explosion the sky is covered by an erie smile.



Can you translate Darui's page and his/Third Raikages Black Lightning?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2014)

Jinton

Wind, Earth, Fire, combinging three natures for a moment is a "kekkai touta" ninjutsu. With both hands a large amount of chakra is charged and it's form is changed into a cube, cone, cylinder, various three dimensional objects (so it can be more than the ones we saw), and than it's released. Onoki, Mu's disciple, inherited Jinton. If it touches the target they are disintegrated at the molecular-level, defense with any ninja implement or ninjutsu is impossible. A certain death hit.

Enemy or ally, a touch results in disintegration, and so on, rest seems like the same.



Sword of the Morning said:


> Can you translate Darui's page and his/Third Raikages Black Lightning?


I already read it and it's not that interesting it's just a wide spread lightning technique. It explains nothing about Black Lightning.

Hopefully his or Sandaime's Profile explains it, but I wouldn't hold my breath.

Edit: Welp nothing explains it in Darui's entry besides calling it special kaminari (lightning)
Edit2: And it's not even mentioned in Sandaime Raikage's entry


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Nov 13, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Jinton
> 
> Wind, Earth, Fire, combinging three natures for a moment is a "kekkai touta" ninjutsu. With both hands a large amount of chakra is charged and it's form is changed into a cube, cone, cylinder, various three dimensional objects (so it can be more than the ones we saw), and than it's released. Onoki, Mu's disciple, inherited Jinton. If it touches the target they are disintegrated at the molecular-level, defense with any ninja implement or ninjutsu is impossible. A certain death hit.
> 
> ...



I would still like the translation if its at all possible for you to do though. Thanks.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey Turrin can you translate Lightning Pillar Flash Illusion? That'd much much appreciated if one even exist.

Also a translation for Gale Style would be dope.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Hey Turrin can you translate Lightning Pillar Flash Illusion? That'd much much appreciated if one even exist.
> 
> Also a translation for Gale Style would be dope.


What is lightning pillar flash illusion and Gale style? Give me links.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 13, 2014)

Turrin said:


> What is lightning pillar flash illusion and Gale style? Give me links.





Ranton: Reizā Sākasu


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Ranton: Reizā Sākasu


I'll take a look tomorrow. Right now I got to go to bed.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Mu's Body Splitting Technique
> 
> Nindaime Tsuchikage uses this jutsu in times of emergency. When using "Bushin Retsu" the body substance halves, it's a completely different thing than Bushin no Jutsu. When one is one the verge of death the jutsu can save them, but it's weak point in battle is that using Bushin Retsu a second time will prevent the caster from continuing (? I'm a little unsure about this, but I think it's right). Using substance splitting causes the bodies's ability to be split in half. Bunshin Retsu causes Jinton to not be usable.



So, basically, if used not by Edo Tensei but by living person, and one of the split half dies before the user can reunite with it, the user is fucked because he lost half of abilities? 

Shitty last resort jutsu  What rank is it?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2014)

^
Probably E rank given how shitty it is. :ignoramus


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 14, 2014)

It's A-Rank.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2014)

Not even Tobirama's profile has anything new in it. No historical details, nothing. Jewsus.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

@Faustus

No I believe it means that if used a second time, than the user won't have enough energy left to go on. So if Mu were to use it once the 2 Mu's would be a half power, but if one of those 2 Mu's were to attempt it again than that Mu would be too drained to continue fighting.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

Shi's Genjutsu

Kumogakure's Shi is fluent in Genjutsu. Raiton conceals ones view and illusions (phantom images) appear before ones eyes, which disturbs the enemy. It creates a chink in the enemy's armor (or a weak point) that allows ones allies to attack the enemy.

Storm Release

Kumogakure's Darui manipulates both water and lightning to use Ranton Jutsu. Emission of multiple lazers

The rest of the text is very hard to make out due to image quality.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 14, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> ^
> Probably E rank given how shitty it is. :ignoramus



Agreed



Turrin said:


> @Faustus
> 
> No I believe it means that if used a second time, than the user won't have enough energy left to go on. So if Mu were to use it once the 2 Mu's would be a half power, but if one of those 2 Mu's were to attempt it again than that Mu would be too drained to continue fighting.



I'm not questioning the part you're explaining^

In fact, I don't question any part. It's pretty clear: Mu has to reunite into one to regain all his powers. If he can't (for example, when other part dies, WHICH IS HIGHLY POSSIBLE BECAUSE THIS JUTSU IS BASICALLY _USED WHEN THERE IS A DANGER TO DIE_), then it means he is fucked and no jinton for him.


Any info on Kinkaku squad? Is there confirmation that Kinkaku or both Kin/Gin were its leaders?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2014)

Turrin can you translate Itachi's Yasaka no Magatama ? Magatama didn't get any explanation in the manga maybe there is something new in the DB. Page 301 Same for his katon shuriken @ page 240

And page 276. Whats that Itachi part ? Doesn't seem like a technique entry.

Page 239. Obito's warpy flame jutsu. Does it say anything about Kamui ?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 14, 2014)

Yasaka no Magatama

is itachi's strongest long range jutsu, and it has the power of an explosion tag. 

There's the translation for you.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Yasaka no Magatama
> 
> is itachi's strongest long range jutsu, and it has the power of an explosion tag.
> 
> There's the translation for you.



Still sounds better than Minato's long name jutsu


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Shi's Genjutsu
> 
> Kumogakure's Shi is fluent in Genjutsu. Raiton conceals ones view and illusions (phantom images) appear before ones eyes, which disturbs the enemy. It creates a chink in the enemy's armor (or a weak point) that allows ones allies to attack the enemy.
> 
> ...



Dude, no offence but I asked you multiple times for the translation of evening elephant and you didn't acknowledge my post. Then someone asks you after about these jutsu and translate it straight away, I even posted the scan and everything. 

Do you just not want to translate it, if he thats the case then that's fine, but at least tell me so.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

Mizukage's Water Gun

Marvelous water droplets that steal away a person's life. With a flick they move faster than the speed of sound. Water droplets like the sharp bullet of an assassin pierce the enemy.

The actual mechanics are simple, the body of the person liquifies. One takes aim with their finger tips and the water drop is shot like a bullet.

---------

The first section I was having a really hard time figuring out, I think it talks about Mizukage liquifying his body, but i'm not sure, so I didn't try to translate it.

But it looks like this confirms Mizukage can turn his body to liquid like Suigetsu.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Dude, no offence but I asked you multiple times for the translation of evening elephant and you didn't acknowledge my post. Then someone asks you after about these jutsu and translate it straight away, I even posted the scan and everything.
> 
> Do you just not want to translate it, if he thats the case then that's fine, but at least tell me so.


I get tons of request all the time, so i'm not going to respond to each individual request, telling them the exact order that i'm going to take their request; I said I was going to try and eventually translate the whole thing. I did Dr.Whites  because it was a short entry, and was potentially more interesting than what I saw from EE at a glance (though it wasn't).  I also don't feel like doing to uber Jutsu first, because what is there to learn about them, they are uber. So Jutsu like Gai's 8th Gates Techniques,  etc... are literally going to be the last things I translate unless I notice something interesting in them. So ether be patient and enjoy what i'm translating now or ask another translator in the translation section.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I get tons of request all the time, so i'm not going to respond to each individual request, telling them the exact order that i'm going to take their request; I said I was going to try and eventually translate the whole thing. I did Dr.Whites  because it was a short entry, and was potentially more interesting than what I saw from EE at a glance (though it wasn't).  I also don't feel like doing to uber Jutsu first, because what is there to learn about them, they are uber. So Jutsu like Gai's 8th Gates Techniques,  etc... are literally going to be the last things I translate unless I notice something interesting in them. So ether be patient and enjoy what i'm translating now or ask another translator in the translation section.



That's fine, But you could have acknowledged that you saw my posts though, instead of just skipping and ignoring them twice. I would've understood if you didn't want to translate it.

And I didn't want the whole thing translated, just anything regarding speed is what I was interested in. How fast the jutsu is. What Lee said about the jutsu speed, something like that.

Sorry if I seem rude and ungrateful or of I've upset you, not my intention at all. Just thought you were deliberately ignoring me for some reason.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

Magatama

Releasing a war deity, one of the three treasures is thrown and will travel thousands of miles (figure of speech, just means it will travel over great distances) to pierce the enemy.

The Jutsu that is Itachi's  most powerful long distance attack. 

During the recent great ninja war Susano'o activation was shown

Magatama looks like a giant sharingan pattern (Basically), and is thrown like a Shuriken.

It was used against Nagato's Chibaku Tensei, it was used at the same time as Naruto's FuutonRasenshuriken and B's TBB, to  hit and erase Chibkau Tensei.

----
No much hype there besides it traveling long distance. Sorry grim. And come on your getting desperate with the Katon-Shuriken thing, do you really think there will be any hype there lol. I'll get to it eventually, but it's not high on my to do list.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> That's fine, But you could have acknowledged that you saw my posts though, instead of just skipping and ignoring them twice. I would've understood if you didn't want to translate it.
> 
> And I didn't want the whole thing translated, just anything regarding speed is what I was interested in. How fast the jutsu is. What Lee said about the jutsu speed, something like that.
> 
> Sorry if I seem rude and ungrateful or of I've upset you, not my intention at all. Just thought you were deliberately ignoring me for some reason.



I didn't see anything about speed, but I didn't really read it deeply. And I wasn't ignoring your post it's just that your post is like the 200th request i've gotten for different things. At a certain point I just have to go with ether the easy requests first or the ones i'm interested in.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Magatama
> 
> Releasing a war deity, one of the three treasures is thrown and will travel thousands of miles (figure of speech, just means it will travel over great distances) to pierce the enemy.
> 
> ...



Yeah, nothing about the damage potential. Range is pretty neat, considering Itachi's overall lack of ranged jutsu but again, nothing substantial.

Thanks for the trans though.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I didn't see anything about speed, but I didn't really read it deeply. And I wasn't ignoring your post it's just that your post is like the 200th request i've gotten for different things. At a certain point I just have to go with ether the easy requests first or the ones i'm interested in.



I see, well sorry for the hassle anyway. 

I still look forward to reading it when you get to it.


----------



## Knyght (Nov 14, 2014)

Turrin, could you please translate  and ?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah, nothing about the damage potential. Range is pretty neat, considering Itachi's overall lack of ranged jutsu but again, nothing substantial.
> 
> Thanks for the trans though.


NP, 676 just talks about the ways to release Edo Tensei. 

The text near the crow says that the Edo Tensei's comands can be overwritten with a powerful Genjutsu. Than the text near Itachi's speech bubble, just says the Edo-Tensei commands can be subverted with new commands. Than the text near the bottom panel with Itachi and Kabuto just says Edo Tensei's weak point is forming the various seals that release it.

Nothing really there


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

Some of you might also like to know that Tobi (Spiral) is listed as a user of Mokujin, so apparently he could use Shin Suusenju and Mokujin.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Nov 14, 2014)

Did Minato's long name jutsu get an entry in the DB?


----------



## Knyght (Nov 14, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> Did Minato's long name jutsu get an entry in the DB?



Hiraishin : Rasen Senkō Chō Rinbukō Sanshiki

Minato sents 6 Kunais to the enemy while getting close to him.
It's a Jutsu minato invented to create openings on enemies.
He had the chance to pull it off three times during the battle against Obito but ended up failing.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 14, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> Did Minato's long name jutsu get an entry in the DB?



Yeah, except it doesn't tell us what the jutsu really is or what it does or how it's performed or it's effects.

Just repeats what minato did in the manga.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

A-lot of people have been making request of me, so I'd like to make a request of one of you guys/gals. Originally I thought that we'd be getting more translators better than me to translate DBIV, so I didn't put my translations in the collection thread. However that doesn't seem to be the case and I see a-lot of people asking for things I already translated. So if one or multiple of you have time perhaps you could, create a post in the collection thread that links to my translations in this thread.

For example:





My translations are all spread out through this thread, so it could take time to find them all. I would do so, but that's more time spent that I could be translating. So yeah.

Edit: To sweeten the deal, the first one who does it and does it correctly, I'll translate whatever they want as the next thing to be translated (unless it's like a 3 page character profile or something ridiculous like that)



Knuckle said:


> Turrin, could you please translate  and ?



Pakura's Shakuton Jutsu

The own Sungakure's Shakuton Kekkai Genkai Jutsu is Pakura. Shakuretsu flames follow about, if someone is touched anywhere by them, all the liquid in their body is snatched away through evaporation. Nothings left, everything dries up completely...hard to make out the last line due to image quality.

The Kekkai Genkai of the Iwagakure village's Gari to use Bakuton Jutsu.

The rest is hard to make out due to image quality again.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 14, 2014)

maybe because I don't understand Japanese either way, but is the quality really that bad?


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Nov 14, 2014)

*Current list of all jutsu*


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

Mei's Jutsu

Futton Koumu no Jutsu

Without exception everything exposed to the boil vapor will melt.

The Jutsu is vomited from the mouth like breath, it causes skin, flesh, and blood, to melt.  The body melts due to it possessing a powerful acid property. Chakra defense are melted and nullified. In the face of it's power Sasuke's absolute defense Susano'o could not bare it, and it's chakra defense melted. 

The walls don't,  but the body and sturdy chakra armor melt.


Youton Youkai no Jutsu

Manipulating the strong acid of a large volcanic mud flow to corrode ones flesh.

For Godaime Mizukage it's possible to use the Youton Kekkai Genkai. inside her body, chakra is changed into strong acidic fluid, everything is melted by the dangerous Jutsu. Out of the mouth gushes (blasts) out a quantity of viscous fluid, the shape and amount is at the liberty of the Jutsu's users. When spit forth at short range it's speed drastically increases (I'm pretty sure?), a wall that obstructs ones path, to use in more than one direction is feasible. 

distributes viscous liquid across a vast range/scope, creating an acid wall. Anything that touches it will crumble and loose it's shape.

Suiton Suijinchuu

From underground a violent solid pillar of water explodes forth. In an instant hell fire is erase. Godaime Mizukage Mei Terumi activated this jutsu to perfectly block Madara's Katon Jutsu.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr. Leonard Church said:


>


Thanks DLC, if you want anything specific translated hit me up.

Now if someone could add the things I translated which are not jutsu to this that would be great.


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh hells yeah. Mei's shit.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr. Leonard Church said:


> Oh hells yeah. Mei's shit.


Tsunade or Sakura + Mei in the KC just got fucked, considering that Youton's quantity can be altered, which means more chakra equals a larger amount of Youton.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

Profiles


----------



## IchLiebe (Nov 14, 2014)

The magatama one just takes me to the front page of the forums.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

Fixed in the collection thread ^


----------



## Kishido (Nov 14, 2014)

Dat White Fang 

And soon I will lol at the people who think that Kakashi is sitting on his fodder ass withotu Sharingan.

Just you wait. The son of White Fang will show you who is da boss.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 14, 2014)

wait for what? The manga ended. :rofl


----------



## Danzio (Nov 14, 2014)

So nothing about Orochimaru's sage mode? Or his new Edo version?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 14, 2014)

Oro does not have SM though.


----------



## Valhorus (Nov 14, 2014)

Danzio said:


> So nothing about Orochimaru's sage mode? Or his new Edo version?



Orochimaru SM


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Nov 14, 2014)

Turrin, most of the jutsu in  are KC-viable. Is there anything interesting in any of them?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2014)

Danzio said:


> So nothing about Orochimaru's sage mode? Or his new Edo version?



Says it was imperfect, thats why Oro looks like a snake. Same goes for Kisame's shark sage mode.


----------



## Danzio (Nov 14, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Oro does not have SM though.





Valhorus said:


> Orochimaru SM



I'm thinking with a Zetzu body he should be able to enter Sage mode. 




Grimmjowsensei said:


> Says it was imperfect, thats why Oro looks like a snake. Same goes for Kisame's shark sage mode.



Wut...almost had me.


----------



## tracytracy22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey Turrin,

Thanks a lot for the Mei translations! Just want to clarify - is Mei's yoton yokai short-mid range or long range?

Also, for boil release, I mentioned early on in the thread that her, shima and the 6-tails have this kekkei genkai but use it at different pH levels (this is what other's have been telling me). Is there anyway you can find out who's boil is most acidic?

Thanks!


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 14, 2014)

tracy, where did you get that stuff with different pH levels? It's exactly what I was speculating earlier this year, so...


----------



## ch1p (Nov 14, 2014)

Has the whole thing been collected into a single file yet?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 14, 2014)

Kaguya and Zetsu's entries will never be translated


----------



## Trojan (Nov 14, 2014)

Turrin, 

when you feel like it, maybe you can do Kurama's seal in this page?

and is it Kushina's jutsu or something? @>@


----------



## tracytracy22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> tracy, where did you get that stuff with different pH levels? It's exactly what I was speculating earlier this year, so...



Hey Seelentau! I just realized your that translator from naruto wiki. Hello! 

I think I got it from you actually...or someone else. But I'm pretty sure it was from the naruto wikia translation thread. I may have also gotten it from narutobase. Sorry I couldn't get back to you earlier. But the whole pH thing would make sense anyway.


----------



## Devil Child (Nov 14, 2014)

does someone have the time to translate Tsunade's profile? :33


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 14, 2014)

Was there ever any mention of Itachi being part of Root?

I mean, it makes a lot of sense, but knowing Kishi...


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 14, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> Was there ever any mention of Itachi being part of Root?
> 
> I mean, it makes a lot of sense, but knowing Kishi...



itachi was anbu.

shisui was most probably root.


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Nov 14, 2014)

Limbo hengoku ... anybody?


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 14, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> itachi was anbu.
> 
> shisui was most probably root.


Root is a subdivision of anbu. 

That said, I'd be happy if either of them were originally in root.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2014)

Dodai's Jutsu

Youton Gomuheki

A Youton wall shielding the enemy's attack is Kumogakure's Dodai's Jutsu.  Greatly elastic in nature, to tear/rip it is extremely difficult. When rock was crumbled by Sandaime Raikage's Hell-stab four fingered nukite, it defended it.


Youton Gomudama

A ball similar in design to an orb surrounds the body as a protection Jutsu. The elastic membrane absorbs the impact of an attack. On one occasion Dodai used it to protect Naruto from Sandaime Raikage's attack.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 15, 2014)

Has Sakura's entire profile been translated yet?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 15, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> Root is a subdivision of anbu.
> 
> That said, I'd be happy if either of them were originally in root.



Root is Danzo's own personal anbu division.

Root and the Hokage's anbu have nothing to do with each other. No it is not a subdivision.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 15, 2014)

So the Hashirama becoming Hokage was ~67 years ago by this databook according to Tobirama's entry?

I'm surprised Kishi & the editorial staff are sticking to their guns with that (the last one said 64 years ago, I believe, so this is more or less consistent) given how much it messes with the Hokage timeline. Honestly it'd be better for them to just retcon the age of Konoha than to keep it as it is. Ah well.


Edit: According to Madara's entry, he left Konoha 66 years ago, so he stayed in Konoha at least a year after Tobirama gave Hashirama shit over him being Hokage.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Nov 15, 2014)

Can Someone PM me the Final entry for Onoki...thnax


----------



## Sinedd (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello.
Can someone translate the bottom of the about Sarutobi Sasuke?


----------



## Omri645 (Nov 15, 2014)

do we know the name of Kurenai's child name?
and what about the entry of ? is not Obito the one that was with Deidara?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 15, 2014)

Sinedd said:


> Hello.
> Can someone translate the bottom of the about Sarutobi Sasuke?



Sarutobi Sasuke

The name of Sarutobi Hiruzen's father is Sarutobi Sasuke

Sandaime Hokage was revered and the people wished to follow him. The name Sarutobi Sasuke. In reality he's Hiruzen's father. The 5 nature alterations, fluent in everything (every ninja art), revered as the Professor, Hiruzen's genius, comes from his great father Sarutobi Sasuke.

The rest just talks about how Sasuke was named after him, nothing worth note.

-------

So it seems Sarutobi Sasuke was quite the genius himself, but nothing all that interesting beyond that, except more Hiruzen wank


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 15, 2014)

The little box on Mei's profile doesn't speak of her being the Mizukage Zabuza tried to assassinate. Instead, it talks about the Bloody Mist and how a young girl (Mei) had to endure it, too. She was nine years old at that time (31-22=9).


----------



## Turrin (Nov 15, 2014)

Bijuudama

*When the beast's chakra seethes the earth quivers and the heavens shake.*

*Earth Shattering destructive power*

It's a Ninjutsu where shape alteration is applied to chakra, in ones mouth, it is than compressed and released in one gulp (not sure about the gulp part, it's an expression to chug or drink, so it's a play on words I think and i'm making the most sense of it I can), to be used against the Bijuu's greatest of opponents. Hachibi compares it to the grotesque feeling of throwing up, who has the skill for frivolous talk (?, think it's referring to Hachibi explaining this to Naruto in idiot terms). 

In actuality, plus (or positive, literally a "十" sign in the text) black Bijuu chakra and minus (or negative, literally a "一" sign  in the text) white chakra, compressed in an 8 versus 2 ratio, this adjustment makes this jutsu extraordinarily difficult. Thanks to Naruto and Kyuubi's bonds deepening he was able to gain mastery of this skill.

A Bijuudama produced by all the members of the Bijuu is possible. With Kyuubi in the center the power would be high.

By combining just a bit of their chakra the Bijuu (who fought Naruto) were able to make a super massive "Bijuudama" take form

A massive joint Bijuudama is loosed in a flash. Direct hit one village is easily annihilated by it's power.

----------

*Rasengan's shape alteration resembles Bijuudama's. *

Due to Shape altering chakra, both jutsu resemble each other. The Ninjutsu Rasengan's conception is based on an understanding of Bijuudama, which Minato invented. The idea behind Rasengan's rotation, is to bring stability to it's form, this was a hint that helped Naruto understand Bijuudama.

Minato activates Rasengan. Than just talks about how Rasengan was Minato's inheritance and Naruto took it over.

With mastery of chakra shape alteration it becomes possible to fire continuos shots of Bijuudama.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sinedd (Nov 15, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Sarutobi Sasuke
> 
> The name of Sarutobi Hiruzen's father is Sarutobi Sasuke
> 
> ...



Thank you

Can I ask you something else to translate


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hamura 

Tobi 

Hokage 

Text with the arrow ←(where Nagato crying) 

chunin exam 

Small pieces of the left below   

Kagami and Mikoto 

Udon and Biwako 

Teuchi 

Sharingan


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 15, 2014)

Anything on why Madara chose Nagato to have his Rinnegan (along with how he transplanted it without anyone knowing) and how Madara was behind Akatsuki's formation?



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Still sounds better than Minato's long name jutsu





Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah, nothing about the damage potential. Range is pretty neat, considering Itachi's overall lack of ranged jutsu but again, nothing substantial.
> 
> Thanks for the trans though.



Damage potential we saw: comparable to explosive tags. Not really of a bad thing unless you wanted it to say it exceeded Rasenshuriken and Bijuu Dama combined.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 






様々な術に使えるよう、複数の鳥を飼っていた。 主に忠実な、 シスイの大切な相棒だ。​_In order to use multiple jutsu, he was keeping multiple birds. Primarily loyal/devoted, they were Shisui?s important/valuable partners.

_
_Uchiha Shisui_
*Shinobi registration number:* ?
*Rank:* Anbu
*Birthday:* October 19th [Age at death: Unknown. Libra]
*Height:* 180.0cm *Weight:* 68.9kg. *Blood type:* A
*Personality:* honest, sentimental.
*Favorite:* He kept multiple crows that he uses in various jutsu. Faithful and were important partners to Shisui. 
*Elements:* Yin, fire, lightning and wind.
_'I'll protect?this village?and the Uchiha's name.'_
_'As his death wish, to his friend he entrusted this 'eye' as a guide on the righteous path.'_
He?s an excellent and outstanding (nin) in the era of turmoil in Kirigakure, the cornerstone of the village and left the world the hero of the tragedy.
The mighty ability of his ?Mangekyou Sharingan? has attracted attention of not only the enemy nations, but the higher ups of the village as well.
In order to prevent a conflict over his eye, Shisui entrusted his eye to his friend. Believing that the strength of Uchiha will be the light that guide the village, he choose the gloryless death.
_Side:_ Entrusting his corpse after his pretend suicide, opening his best friend?s Mangekyou Sharingan. 

​


​


----------



## Source (Nov 15, 2014)

what does it say about Night Guy, here?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 15, 2014)

Any info on Limbo?


----------



## Rax (Nov 15, 2014)

MIDNIGHT MOTH


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 15, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Damage potential we saw: comparable to explosive tags. Not really of a bad thing unless you wanted it to say it exceeded Rasenshuriken and Bijuu Dama combined.



Yeah I guess Sasuke's Susano'o's bow  was comparable to that little bow he was using as a child. Makes sense 



Hussain said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a waste of space. Literally nothing new. This databook is sucks. Even characters like Shisui get 0 exposure.​


----------



## Trojan (Nov 15, 2014)

For myself, I did not know that Shisui was using crows as well. 
apparently he's the one who taught itachi those Genjutsus as well... @>@


----------



## Jagger (Nov 15, 2014)

I have the feeling Kishi gave elements to diverse characters just for the sake of filling that space.

Lightining and wind? For no particular reason?

Nagato's profile was disappointing.

However, I didn't expect much either. It's basically Kishi hyping his eye.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 15, 2014)

Tobi

*Shinju (the god tree) to be born (literally dropped off like a fruit), his child like chakra is a great mystery.*

Shinju's sprout's birth place is the Gendou Mazou's , a different light fed him in the depths of the earth with life circumstances everyday changing; by coincidence a rare guest happened to slip in. It had been a long time since he had seen a new human, his curiosity excited him, a body that would submit to him that he could become one with in terms of action and behavior full sublimation. To wrap someone inside of him, he is able to feel their heart/spirit/mind. 

The Amalgamation of a human and itself, powers combine (add up), and than they produce even still greater power. 

Obito's limbs, heart and mind...hard to make out the rest

It's heart and feelings are those of another humans that it's equipped with.

-------------------

So a couple of major notes here. This was one of the most difficult profiles to translate yet, so take this translation with an extreme grain of salt. 

With that said, let me clarify some things in my own words.

I think the first part is saying that Spiral was born from Gedou Mazou and fed off it's light, (my speculation: therefore it could not exists w/o being around Gedou Mazou or having a human filling; Mugen Tsukuyomi's light fed it which is why it no longer needed a filling, but after it ended it died when it could not longer get back to a filling: Yamato). 

The rest seems to indicate that in some twisted way spiral becomes in part the person he wraps around, because otherwise he would have no heart. So rather than Obito's Tobi persona being based off Spiral, Spiral's feelings/heart/spirit is partially assimilated from Obito.

My Speculation: The Imagery Kishi uses here and the lack of a heart, and being the sprout  of the Shinju, makes me think Spiral was suppose to be the new Shinju Fruit, but Kishi never fully fleshed out that plot device, due to rushing the series for the movie. But yeah it seems like Spiral might have been the new fruit.

Edit: By the by Spiral sounds like such a twisted evil thing the way this is written, it's really too bad he wasn't a more major villain or the final villain, dam he's awesome.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 15, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I have the feeling Kishi gave elements to diverse characters just for the sake of filling that space.
> 
> Lightining and wind? For no particular reason?



I actually think expounding on people's elements was a good thing. Kakashi already claimed that most basic Jounin knew atleast 2. Hell pre skip Sasuke could use 2, and had an A Rank jutsu in his pocket.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 15, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I have the feeling Kishi gave elements to diverse characters just for the sake of filling that space.
> 
> Lightining and wind? For no particular reason?


The elemental graphs aren't much different than the stats. Some people look at them and say WTF, but in reality the problem isn't Kishi just under thinking things, but that manga is based on a premise where Ninja learn dozens if not hundreds of techniques throughout their careers and if they are only given on or two battles to fight we aren't going to see them all


----------



## Trojan (Nov 15, 2014)

Yup, the same problem exited with the stats as well. It does not matter what kind os charts kishi puts, the "what" will always be there. lol

though I must admit some of the elements given are really dumb. Like Kankuro having lightning element, yet asking Omoi to use it against Deidara.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 15, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> I actually think expounding on people's elements was a good thing. Kakashi already claimed that most basic Jounin knew atleast 2. Hell pre skip Sasuke could use 2, and had an A Rank jutsu in his pocket.


​
Sasuke's a special case as his clan specializes in Katon?uses it as a rite to adulthood 'n all. And he was only able to acquire Raiton as fast as he did due to his exceptional talent, the benefits of the Sharingan, and Kakashi's strict guidance.

Of the primary five, I feel like a lot of Naruto's peers should have been listed with one, or none at all.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ​
> Sasuke's a special case as his clan specializes in Katon?uses it as a rite to adulthood 'n all. And he was only able to acquire Raiton as fast as he did due to his exceptional talent, the benefits of the Sharingan, and Kakashi's strict guidance.
> 
> Of the primary five, I feel like a lot of Naruto's peers should have been listed with one, or none at all.



Don't forget Konohamaru and Rin, 13-year olds old had two elemental affinities, in addition to Yin/Yang.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 15, 2014)

by viatoretvenus


Yondaime Hokage - Namikaze Minato



Chakra Affinity: Fire, Wind, Lightning, Yin, Yang
Sage; has Summons

(Quote)
"We, as a family are…
ninjas!!”

Cutting through the darkness of the ninja world
“The Yellow Flash”
That awesome prestige     time and space too
seem to stand still!!



”!!?” (Volume 53, Chapter 503)
Displaying astonishing skillfulness with “Hiraishin no jutsu”!!
Overwhelming the Masked Man that is the mastermind behind the Kyuubi Incident!!

A handsome man shining with natural-borne talent, like a blinding glint (purple lightning), time and space itself seem to stand still—.
Minato handles to perfection the “Hiraishin no jutsu” space-time ninjutsu that was invented by Nidaime Hokage Senju Tobirama, and learnt from Master Jiraiya the pride of being a ninja.
His achievements began 27 years ago with the “Jinchuuriki kidnapping prevention” in Kirigakure; during the 3rd Great Ninja War, he led inferior Konoha camps to victory for times too numerous to mention. 
Praised among all ninja as the greatest in god-like speed, the honour of that valour fascinates even the elites of other villages.


"I’ll go first and scout out its abilities!"
Using “Shiki Fuujin”, his own chakra had been sealed together with the Kyuubi’s half body in reconcilliation (compromise).
Gaining the impressive “Kyuubi Chakra Mode”!!



"That’s some remarkable bravery… it’s like you’re not even the Eight-Tails Jinchuuriki, but a true ninj… who possesses something powerful." (Volume 57, Chapter 542, Binktopia’s translation)
Going beyond the village border, giving praise and recognition to the bravery (valour) of others.
Such is the composure (calmness, allowance) of a truly powerful person.


About 21 years ago
First battle with the A-B team (combi).
After crossing blades many times with Yondaime Raikage A and the guard B, their military forces were mutually recognised. (not sure about this, still touching up)


Profile
Ninja Registration Number     006510
Birthday: January 25th (age of death: 24 years old; Aquarius)
Height: 179.2 cm; Weight: 66.1 kg; Blood type: B
Personality: Tolerant/generous/understanding, mild/gentle

Favourite:
Loves stories; exclusively away from missions, he becomes a bookworm.
His favourite book is Jiraiya’s work “Tales of a Gutsy Ninja” (“Do-Konjou Ninden”). 

(p. 174 and 175 to be continued)


----------



## Trojan (Nov 15, 2014)

I must say


"*Cutting through the darkness of the ninja world *“The *Yellow Flash*”" = best line ever. 

so awesome. XD


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 15, 2014)

It was like reading poetry. 

Minato takes the hiraishin beyond perfection. Awesome.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 15, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> It was like reading poetry.
> 
> Minato takes the hiraishin beyond perfection. Awesome.



The translator's note



> My notes:
> 
> Minato? did you write this?
> 
> ...


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 15, 2014)

Aw come on. How long do we have to wait for the next 2 pages. I'm dying here


----------



## Trojan (Nov 15, 2014)

I honestly don't think we will get them today, but who knows! @>@
at least we got something! Lol


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Nov 15, 2014)

If we are allowed to make requests regarding translations here, I ask for anything Lee, Gai, and 8 Gates related. Thank you in advance for whatever you can provide Good Mams and Sir


----------



## Hero (Nov 15, 2014)

So nothing on Gengetsu and Mu's fight? No mention of Byakugo's limitations 

Did Hashi die of a heart attack or prolonged erection?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 15, 2014)

^
He got killed in the 1st war.


----------



## tracytracy22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> The little box on Mei's profile doesn't speak of her being the Mizukage Zabuza tried to assassinate. Instead, it talks about the Bloody Mist and how a young girl (Mei) had to endure it, too. She was nine years old at that time (31-22=9).



Wow no way. People over at narutobase have been saying that she was the mizukage zabuza tried to assassinate. I have no idea who I can trust anymore 

Btw, is there anything interesting in Mei's profile? She's the only one of the former 5 kage we have no back story on.  There's this whole section on her called "A Furious Mind - Mizukage Mei - Record of Mistaken Thoughts". Any idea what this is about?

Thanks!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 15, 2014)

So Sarutobi Sasuke got a special mention in the table of contents and his profile was basically just "yea he was exactly like Hiruzen, cool huh?"


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 15, 2014)

Yep. Basically just "He was Hiruzen's father and stronk". Nothing else. And this goes for most databook entries. They mostly repeat what was said in the manga with little to no new information, aside from the natures and timeline events here and there. And that's why I won't translate anything. It's just not worth the time it would take me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 15, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Yep. Basically just "He was Hiruzen's father and stronk". Nothing else. And this goes for most databook entries. They mostly repeat what was said in the manga with little to no new information, aside from the natures and timeline events here and there. And that's why I won't translate anything. It's just not worth the time it would take me.



Probably because too many liberties were taken with the third databook and it ended up conflicting with the manga (like the stuff about Izuna giving up his eyes and then dying blind on the battlefield later on).

Still, Sarutobi Sasuke was just a namedrop in the manga. It couldn't have hurt to at least make him his own character instead of even giving him Hiruzen's nickname of "The Professor" and literally making him a replica. Shouldn't have bothered with him at all if that's what they were going to do.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 15, 2014)

shkfangirl said:


> the databook, i might as well go ahead and post it to everyone.
> 
> *PG. 63 OF MADARA*
> 
> ...




@<@



> Yep. Basically just "He was Hiruzen's father and stronk". Nothing else. And this goes for most databook entries. They mostly repeat what was said in the manga with little to no new information, aside from the natures and timeline events here and there. And that's why I won't translate anything. It's just not worth the time it would take me.



Minato's profile is awesome though.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Probably because too many liberties were taken with the third databook and it ended up conflicting with the manga (like the stuff about Izuna giving up his eyes and then dying blind on the battlefield later on).
> 
> Still, Sarutobi Sasuke was just a namedrop in the manga. It couldn't have hurt to at least make him his own character instead of even giving him Hiruzen's nickname of "The Professor" and literally making him a replica. Shouldn't have bothered with him at all if that's what they were going to do.


He wasn't given Hiruzen's nickname, it just stated that Hiruzen's genius comes from him.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 15, 2014)

Turrin, can you translate this?


or at least the part about Kushina?


----------



## Kage Bijuu (Nov 16, 2014)

I knew it Kaguya became addicted to Chakra.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 16, 2014)

she a chakrack head.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 16, 2014)

Damn, Databook 4 really, REALLY got Gamabunta's size wrong. 17 meters tall? Seriously? If that was the case he wouldn't tower over trees and buildings.


----------



## PAWS (Nov 16, 2014)

Can someone translate Tsunade's full page?


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 16, 2014)

Turrin said:


> He wasn't given Hiruzen's nickname, it just stated that Hiruzen's genius comes from him.


Asuma's mother must have very shitty genes then.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 16, 2014)

I want some info on dat Danzo.

even tho I know most of it will be shit we already know.


Alex Payne said:


> Asuma's mother must have very shitty genes then.


  I don't think it matters on a character's parents' genes very much. Look at Hashirama(god of shinobi) and mito's(woman who sealed kurama entirely) kid who has never even been mentioned once.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 16, 2014)

Revy said:


> I want some info on dat Danzo.
> 
> even tho I know most of it will be shit we already know.
> 
> I don't think it matters on a character's parents' genes very much. Look at Hashirama(god of shinobi) and mito's(woman who sealed kurama entirely) kid who has never even been mentioned once.



Hashirama was Ashura's Transmigrant. You don't pass that down.

But yeah it shouldn't matter much.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Katsuya

Shikkotsurin Slug Kuchiyose . One section is summoned from the main body, which is massively large. Katsuya's restoration ability allows her to heal even fatal wounds. 

------
Really nothing interesting, except that this confirms Katsuya has her own restoration abilities.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 16, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Damn, Databook 4 really, REALLY got Gamabunta's size wrong. 17 meters tall? Seriously? If that was the case he wouldn't tower over trees and buildings.



Height/weight are pretty shit but 17 meters seem like a decent estimate. 


A is 200cm tall and only weights 100kg. Given his body mass, he should be at least 150kg or more. 

He looks like how prime Bop Sapp would look in a manga, even bigger.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Kinkaku/Ginkaku

*They were Kumo's two rays of light that shown brightly during turbulent times, until their karama was exhausted *(? not sure about the last part of this line) 

They lived during Nidaime Raikage's era, people spoke of them as legends, for the serious crimes against people that the brothers committed. On one occasion they staged a raid on the Raikage and Hokage, it was a coup d'etat, during the incident a large number of misdeeds were spoken of (literally told as stories to the next generation). Decedents of Rikudou Sennin, they had natural abilities of high value, when fed to the Kyuubi, they fed on it's interior meet, allowing them to return alive. They took in a part of the Kyuubi's power for themselves, colossal chakra is necessary to easily use Rikudou Sennin's treasure tools.

Cold and calculated (crafty) brutality ties the brothers together, these bonds strengthen in an emergency.


When in a frenzy their Bijuu power activates and demonstrates their great war potential. A power that can match a thousand.

------
The last part is basically saying that in war they are valuable pieces because their Kyuubi chakra makes them each as valuable (or more) than 1,000 men. Basically an expression to say they are really fucking strong.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 16, 2014)

Maybe Kurama's chakra that was attained via eating fox meat was limited and eventually ran out.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 16, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Nagato's profile was disappointing.
> 
> However, I didn't expect much either. It's basically Kishi hyping his eye.



Madara wank in disguise then.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 16, 2014)

> This is a light translation.
> Nothing about actual numbers or figures. It has 1 to 5 speed levels, and raising the “gear” will increase the hitting power. It is a desperate (certain death) attack (dairengeki - “ren” is the same pronunciation as lotus. I think it is a play on words to say “a big lotus assault”.)
> That’s all about speed. The beginning of the jutsu talks about it’s power.
> One can remove the limits of one’s remitters (chakra) and release power, with the 8th gate released this taijutsu can be activated. Gai becomes stronger than the 5 Kage combined, for a moment. The user dies after its use.
> ...



the 8th gate


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 16, 2014)

Hussain said:


> the 8th gate



I don't think that is 8 Gaye. I think that's evening elephant, which is what I've been asking for, thanks


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Fukasaku

*Myoubokuzan's Daisen Gama who teaches the hidden arts of Senjutsu is in good health.*

Than just talks about achieving harmony with natural energy on the Gama's sacred mountain, and how he beat the secret teachings of Senjutsu into Naruto and Jiraiya. His age exceeds 800 years old. Due to his age his power has weakened, but in his youth his power was the envy of every Gama (all toads)

He is a person who has achieved complete mastery of Kawazu Kumite. There is no Gama that is superior to Fukasaku throughout all of Myoubokuzan.

--------
If weakened Fukasaku could spar with SM-Naruto and demonstrate all those other powerful techniques; Prime-Fukasaku must have been godly.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 16, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah I guess Sasuke's Susano'o's bow  was comparable to that little bow he was using as a child. Makes sense



Feats show different. You focus only on Itachi feats; the superior Madara confirmed this.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Hakujya Sennin

This strange soul has untested authority in Ryuuchidou (I think).

The unexplored region of Ryuuchidou rivals (in terms of fame) Myoubokuzan and Shikkotsurin, which is ruled over by the snake-hermit.  A massive white Naga on top of an enshrinement, unifies with the earth (?, i'm not sure here). By calling on his esoteric teachings he uses his fangs to bite and inject a person with natural energy. According to legend If the body can withstand the snake-ification, it will accept it w/o reservation.

-------

So this was hard to translated, but from what I can gather. The method to learning Senjutsu at Ryuuchidou is that Hakuija Sennin bites someone injecting them with natural energy and if their body can withstand it than they gain Sennin Modo. It seems like a very similar process to how Orochimaru gives the CS, so that's probably what Orochimaru got the idea from.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 16, 2014)

That seems to further solidify the claim of Senninka being synonymous with Sennin Mode. It's pretty much Ryūchidō's version of it.

So, Jūgo was not wrong to refer to Kabuto's _"Sennin Mode"_ as _"Senninka"_; Ryūchidō's Sennin Mode induces that kind of transformation.

Now, we just need confirmation as to whether or not Hashirama acquired his Sennin Mode at Shikkotsurin.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 16, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Fukasaku
> 
> *Myoubokuzan's Daisen Gama who teaches the hidden arts of Senjutsu is in good health.*
> 
> ...



So who beat the teachings of senjutsu into minato, himself? This databook seems to be pretty secretive, or negligent of minato here. He doesn't even have a sm panel in this databook, yet is listed as one. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 16, 2014)

Now if we only knew the slug way of getting SM... I think that's Hashirama's.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 16, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Hakujya Sennin
> 
> This strange soul has untested authority in Ryuuchidou (I think).
> 
> ...



Yeah, thats exactly like Orochimaru's CS. Although that makes me wonder, how come Orochimaru himself didn't even have any kind of SM, even cursed seal, but he had the capability of giving others pseudo sage chakra ?  
Doesn't make sense.

Also does that mean that Sasuke can go to ryuchidou and learn SM ? Given his 13 year old body wasn't overwhelmed by CS.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Hell Stab

*One's hand pierces through heaven and earth, Hell Stab's lighting leaves nothing behind.*

Sandaime Raikage's extreme specialty is Raiton Nin/Taijutsu. A raiton lunging attack that is similar to Kakashi's Rarikiri, which pierces through defenses. As the number of fingers decrease the jutsu evolves. As the fingers decrease each time, the surface area of the attack becomes smaller, but the piercing power of the Jutsu concentrates. Sandaime's jutsu calls out the "strongest spear", though on occasion it can be used for vertical cuts and than it becomes a meitou (the title for legendary swords), though no matter the style it maintains a sharpness that one can be proud of.

Similar to Rarikiri when it's time to attack the focus is to create a chink in the opponents armor, while using ones tough body to repel the enemies attack.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Bijuu Hachimaki

*A massive forest receives a whirling blow.*

Hachibi's large build becomes the point of interest for a powerful skill. The whole body is wrapped up and than when released creates a maelstrom. It's great power erases the ground and part of the forest as far as the eye can see, the area is changed into a vacant plot of land. A person's escape route is hidden, by the swirling vortex of earth. 

The rest just seems to be repeating the same thing.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 16, 2014)

My God, I've never seen a character as wanked as Minato in his profile.

People saying Itachi was more praised than him.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Jagger said:


> My God, I've never seen a character as wanked as Minato in his profile.
> 
> People saying Itachi was more praised than him.



And than there was Killer-B lol, that's all I have to say; more on that later LOLOLOL


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 16, 2014)

Turrin said:


> And than there was Killer-B lol, that's all I have to say; more on that later LOLOLOL



i dont follow, what happened to kb


----------



## Trojan (Nov 16, 2014)

Turrin said:


> And than there was Killer-B lol, that's all I have to say; more on that later LOLOLOL



Do you mean he's getting massive hype, or there is hype about Minato in his page?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Fuuinjutsu Octopus Hold

*Ones limbs are entangled before their final moments*

A Fuuinjutsu made for large military affairs, it can seal 1,000 enemies immediately. Jet black bushins, when they flank and entangle the enemy to bind them they kind of look like a ✌ symbol (note, this is a buddhist symbol not a swastika). Things are settle in the a moment, at the end slipping away is impossible. sealed away by a black mass. 

Countless Number of Ink Bushin rock the target. In 3 seconds the whole body is dyed by ink, moving about in those circumstance is not possible.

--------
So apparently Killer B can create 1,000 of those Ink Fuuinjutsu Bushin at once to seal entire armies, that's one of the most fucking ridiculous over powered additions to a Jutsu in the DB so far. 

More to come on B.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 16, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Fuuinjutsu Octopus Hold
> 
> *Ones limbs are entangled before their final moments*
> 
> ...



omfg 

It's
just
hype


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Do you mean he's getting massive hype, or there is hype about Minato in his page?


I mean every entry that has to do with Killer-B i've read, has been fucked so far.




TensaXZangetsu said:


> omfg
> 
> It's
> just
> hype


It's not just hype. If it was than it wouldn't use a rational number like 1,000, it would use some irrational flowery language like in all the other cases. Also it wouldn't specifically mention that the Jutsu's intended use is for massive military campaigns.


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 16, 2014)

If Naruto can create 1000 Shadow Clones, which are probably way more taxing, Bee can create 1000 Ink Clones.


----------



## Valhorus (Nov 16, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Fuuinjutsu Octopus Hold
> 
> *Ones limbs are entangled before their final moments*
> 
> ...



I wonder why he didn't do that in the last ninja war .


----------



## Trojan (Nov 16, 2014)

Valhorus said:


> I wonder why he didn't do that in the last ninja war .



I don't those clones are that powerful honestly. Raising the chakra should be enough to destroy them as the Jins did.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Taku Ashi Bushin no Jutsu

Hachibi's tentacle, one limb of the main body, changes it's appearance to look like the main body, basically a bushin. A part of ones body is used to produce a bushin that is used as a scapegoat, even Sharingan can not see through the Bushin.

----------
Sharingan can't see through it you say, I remember so many people arguing it could, an sasuke just couldn't for insert excuse here


----------



## Trojan (Nov 16, 2014)

apparently by utapurinsesu

Aburame Shino

"I can sense your resistance"

Profile:

Ninja registration no: 012618, Chuunin

DOB: January 23 (aged 17, Aquarius)

Height: 175.1cm  Weight: 56.6kg   Blood Type: AB

Personality: stoic, secretive, poker-faced

Jutsu: Fire, earth, yang, secret techniques, summon technique

Favorite: Shino’s long-standing dream is to befriend and fight alongside an new species of insect that no-one has seen before.

A man who regards in comrades highly, he silently conceals himself
It is in the Aburame Clan’s nature to value silence - all their pent-up emotions are expressed through their insects rather than their face.  When his insects start to move Shino’s own emotions start to rise up.  It’s certainly as though they’re one body and soul!!  But at the same time, Shino wants to deepen his bonds with his friends too and  spends his days searching for ways to do so.

*************************************************************

Aburame Shibi

"I’ll use all my power to exterminate you"

Profile:

Ninja registration no: 005480, Jounin

DOB: September 7 (aged 43, Virgo)

Height: 181.3cm  Weight: 68.9kg   Blood Type: A

Personality: taciturn

A silent insect-user who will exterminate any pests who threaten the village
Those born into the Aburame Clan are unparalleled in the ninja world when it comes to being gifted with deep knowledge and pride towards insects.  The leader of the clan, Shibi gathers and nurtures a large quantity of secret insects.  These insects are used as a deadly hidden jutsu - just moments after being released they will greedily devour the enemy’s life force until the enemy is no more!

**************************************************************

Aburame Torune

"I’ll finish this with the next attack!"

Profile:

Ninja registration no: 012360, Anbu

DOB: October 24 (aged 19, Scorpio)

Height: 178.3cm  Weight: 68.7kg   Blood Type: O

Personality: altruistic

A man dressed in jet-black who takes down his enemies with nano-sized poisonous insects!
In early childhood Torune and his fellow clansman, Shino, grew up as brothers.  Torune later decided to join ROOT in Shino’s place.  With his nano-sized poisonous insects and clan’s pride, Torune is free from his shackles in the darkness.

**********************************************************

Aburame Muta

Profile:

Male, Aged 24, Special Jounin

A member of the specialist Scouting Patrol, Muta investigated Kauto’s hideout.  He entrusted the scroll to his insects, alerting HQ to the enemy’s actions.

*********************************************************

Aburame Tatsuma

Profile:

Male, Aged 21, Anbu

A Shinobi of ROOT and subordinate of Danzo alongside Orochimaru.  His infiltration techniques are highly regarded among successive generations of ROOT.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

B's singing allowed him to communicate with Hachibi's heart, and allow him perfect control of a mighty (enormous) power.

Lol he sung Hachibi into submission.


----------



## Puppetry (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Turrin. Would it be possible for you to translate Sasori's profile? It's very short; half a page, I think.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 16, 2014)

Someone should have a peek at Rinne Tensei's profile. It is time to end the debate: whether or not Rinne Tensei takes your life. Obito's situation seemingly implies it does; Nagato's situation suggested it was down to chakra levels.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 16, 2014)

Nagato lasted longer due to being an Uzumaki member. Obito lasted longer because of BZ and probably the Gedo Mazo before Madara summoned it from his body. And also maybe Naruto's Jesus powers too.


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Nov 16, 2014)

He sung Hachibi into submission.

He sung Hachibi into submission.

I'm bringing Sabu to all my Kirabi matches from now on.


----------



## Hero (Nov 16, 2014)

Lol that still doesn't say who killed Hashi or how he died. First war is vague as heck


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Raiton Chakra Mode

Raiton Chakra collects on the body, it's a body invigoration ninjutsu. From inside the body lightning gushes out, the speed of ones nerve transmissions rises. The body is wrapped in lightning, the jutsu durability is like that of armor. The Raikages' application of it causes their combat power to rise considerably.

It managed to chase Naruto's Bijuu Chakra Mode, however it was inferior to the great speed of the Yellow-Flash.


----------



## shinob12 (Nov 16, 2014)

can anyone tell me if the pages of the Six Paths (Gakido, Shurado, etc), there is a user in the list besides Nagato?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 16, 2014)

Based on Shinra Tensei's description, it sounds like all of the Six Paths jutsu are yin-yang jutsu. According to someone's translation in the collection thread.



shinob12 said:


> can anyone tell me if the pages of the Six Paths (Gakido, Shurado, etc), there is a user in the list besides Nagato?


Nagato is listed for all the classic Six Paths Rinnegan jutsu (so just not Limbo or Infinite Tsukuyomi or Sasuke & Kaguya's teleporting).

Madara & Obito are also listed under the Gedou Mazou summoning jutsu.

Obito are also listed under Animal Path Summoning.

Hagoromo, Hamura, Naruto, and Sasuke are listed under Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 16, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Countless Number of Ink Bushin "rotsuku" (don't know what this means) the target.



It's "rokku" / "rock" ;D


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 16, 2014)

Turrin are Sasuke & Madara also listed as users in Magatama's entry ?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 16, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Turrin are Sasuke & Madara also listed as users in Magatama's entry ?


It only says うちはイタチ Uchiha Itachi & うちはマダラ Uchiha Madara.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> It only says うちはイタチ Uchiha Itachi & うちはマダラ Uchiha Madara.



I guess Sasuke isn't listed because he got the enton stuff.


----------



## shinob12 (Nov 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Based on Shinra Tensei's description, it sounds like all of the Six Paths jutsu are yin-yang jutsu.
> Nagato is listed for all the classic Six Paths Rinnegan jutsu.
> 
> Madara & Obito are also listed under the Gedou Mazou summoning jutsu.
> ...



Thanks!

It was not what I expected, really wanted to know if Sasuke actually possessed the six paths, but apparently stay with this doubt forever.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2014)

They made Torune's back story canon. It really makes you realise that Sarutobi did was an incompetent twit. He just allowed Danzou to bully clan heads into handing over their young.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 16, 2014)

The databook doesn't cover the Naruto & Sasuke fight.

Sasuke does have the Six Paths. We saw him use 2 of the Six Paths jutsu. If he can use 2 of them, he should be able to use them all.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> It's "rokku" / "rock" ;D


Oh lol, thanks.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 16, 2014)

Raiton Chakra Mode

Raiton Chakra collects on the body, it's a body invigoration ninjutsu. From inside the body lightning gushes out, the speed of ones nerve transmissions rises. The body is wrapped in lightning, the jutsu durability is like that of armor. The Raikages' application of it causes their combat power to rise considerably.

It managed to chase Naruto's Bijuu Chakra Mode,* however it was inferior to the great speed of the Yellow-Flash
*


----------



## shinob12 (Nov 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> The databook doesn't cover the Naruto & Sasuke fight.
> 
> Sasuke does have the Six Paths. We saw him use 2 of the Six Paths jutsu. If he can use 2 of them, he should be able to use them all.



It's plausible.

But I've seen people arguing that he only has a few powers of Rinnegan (not all), as possessing only one.

So I was hoping to see the name of sasuke in the basic techniques of Rinnegan


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh wait, only Obito & Nagato are listed under Animal path summoning, not Madara.

The others should be correct.



shinob12 said:


> It's plausible.
> 
> But I've seen people arguing that he only has a few powers of Rinnegan (not all), as possessing only one.


Ignore them.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 16, 2014)

So Obito and Madara didn't have Deva's, hell realms and Asura's powers ?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 16, 2014)

The databook only tells who have literally performed each jutsu during the manga for us to see.

Remember Nagato, Obito, and Madara all share the exact same Rinnegan eyeballs. If one of them can use the jutsu, they all can. Madara taught Obito, and Obito taught Nagato.

Hagoromo isn't listed under them either, but we know he can use them too.

Kakashi isn't even listed under Rasengan, but we know he can use it too. Yet Konohamaru is listed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> The databook only tells who have literally performed each jutsu during the manga for us to see.
> 
> Remember Nagato, Obito, and Madara all share the exact same Rinnegan eyeballs. If one of them can use the jutsu, they all can. Madara taught Obito, and Obito taught Nagato.
> 
> ...



Well I think Kakashi not being listed as a user makes sense as it wasn't a part of his fighting arsenal.

But I am asking this because, Sasuke seemed ot be slowly getting a hold of his rinnegan abilities, so there is a chance that Obito couldn't use those powers with just 1 rinnegan.

edit : Also what turrin said.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> The databook only tells who have literally performed each jutsu during the manga for us to see.


This really isn't true. It tells us which characters performed the Jutsu and which characters Kishi believes has those Jutsu at that time. That's why Spiral is listed as a user of Mokujin w/o ever using it and Jiriaya is listed as Kawazu Kumite user w/o ever (at least fully) using it in the manga. The fact that they aren't listed means that Kishi at the very least never considered whether or not they are users



> Kakashi isn't even listed under Rasengan, but we know he can use it too. Yet Konohamaru is listed.


The rasengan entry says Uzamaki Naruto, Konohamaru, Minato, and "others". Kakashi is one of those "others". His name probably didn't get a direct mention because he didn't use Rasengan in a big way since DBIII


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone still wanna say that Shinra Tensei doesn't do any damage?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 16, 2014)

I dunno about that. It just says 'user'. It tells us which character actually used and showcased the jutsu.

Spiral Zetsu aka Tobi summoned a Buddha wood guy. That is probably a mokujin.

And frog fu sounds like it describes it as a senjutsu enhanced Taijutsu, not just ghost punches. So Jiraiya qualifies for that too.

And yeah you're right about Rasengan. I guess Rasengan says others because there are others who literally showcased it.

But if people don't think Madara & Obito can use the Six Paths, that's fine. I still think they do.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 16, 2014)

Is there a list of all the jutsu users, did I miss it?

i.e Rasengan -  Naruto, Jiraya etc

Im not seeing these included in jutsu translations. Does every jutsu have "and others"?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Hiraishin Goshun Mawashi no Jutsu

*On an occasion where two Hiraishin users cooperate, it's a miraculous thing*

When two people who can use Hiraishin are gathered together it's an honor, and they are instantly able to use dreamlike coordination. Tobirama the inventor of space-time ninjutsu and Yondaime Hokage the man who inherited it and elevated it, make a fearsome combination. Receiving an ally's attack, two hirashin users activate the jutsu simultaneously, the damage is substituted with the target, the jutsu is a godsend to have when in major danger. The cordination between companions gives birth to a superb attack, reciprocal trust and feelings, make this high class coordination feasible. If the enemy tries to run away they will not be able to rise up(? not sure about this).

The cooperative attack on Madara begins. Naruto and Sasuke thrust into the front of Yondaime

Yondaime receives the attack, while Tobirama simultaneously comes from behind Madara activating Hiraishin. 

--------------

Couple of notes. So it does indeed say "Madara" rather than "Obito" so obviously this was a typo. 
Also it's really funny because those last four lines felt like I was translating some weird five way between Minato/Naruto/Sasuke/Obito/and Tobirama. I mean Naruto and Sasuke thrust into Yondaime and than Tobirama comes from behind, just saying lol.


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Nov 16, 2014)

So to any native Japanese speakers...when you read the Japanese of Hiraishin Goshun Mawashi does that part actually sound like a porno?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I dunno about that. It just says 'user'. It tells us which character actually used and showcased the jutsu.
> 
> Spiral Zetsu aka Tobi summoned a Buddha wood guy. That is probably a mokujin.
> 
> ...


Tobi used Shin Suusenju not Mokujin. And Kawazu Kumite's mechanics are literally using Ghost punches, so that's not the case. 



> But if people don't think Madara & Obito can use the Six Paths, that's fine. I still think they do.


I just don't think Kishi thought about whether they could or couldn't.



Dr. Leonard Church said:


> So to any native Japanese speakers...when you read the Japanese of Hiraishin Goshun Mawashi does that part actually sound like a porno?



There was another play on words, I forget which entry about sex in a jutsu entry. I think those who were compiling Kishi's content in the book or Kishi himself was just having a bit of fun with that sort of stuff.

In that instance though it may just be the way I was going about translating it where I was laughing to myself.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 16, 2014)

Turrin, your mind is dirty!  

anyway, since you were reading B's profile (I guess?)
was there anything about Minato in there?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Turrin, your mind is dirty!
> 
> anyway, since you were reading B's profile (I guess?)
> was there anything about Minato in there?


No that I saw at a glance.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 16, 2014)

No, there is not.
or
no, as in you did not read the whole thing?

that was a bit confusing!


----------



## PAWS (Nov 16, 2014)

Shinra tensei has been translated right? Can someone link me to the translation?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

Hussain said:


> No, there is not.
> or
> no, as in you did not read the whole thing?
> 
> that was a bit confusing!


As in I did not read the whole thing, but I don't think so.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 16, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Shinra tensei has been translated right? Can someone link me to the translation?


----------



## Bringer (Nov 16, 2014)

Anything on Tsunade and Byakogou?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Anything on Tsunade and Byakogou?


I translated a-lot of stuff on Byakugou and Katsuya, check my post in the collection thread, it has links.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 17, 2014)

This databook is fail. It gives credit for abilities shinobi didnt use but doesnt give credit for abilities shinobi do use smh. But then turns around and speaks on them using ability they just said they didnt use.....


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for your insightful input. Your contribution to the discussion was highly appreciated.


----------



## Synn (Nov 17, 2014)

Has anyone translated Ino's profile yet?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 17, 2014)

Where is Kakashi's trans 

And dissapointed that the Black Lightning of Daezu/3rd Raikage wasn't explained...


----------



## PAWS (Nov 17, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I translated a-lot of stuff on Byakugou and Katsuya, check my post in the collection thread, it has links.



Thanks guys.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 17, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone still wanna say that Shinra Tensei doesn't do any damage?



Does it ?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Everyone's hating on this DB but i'm not sure what people expected. All the DBs are basically just slightly more detailed explanations of stuff we already know with some knew information here or there, and there has been a decent amount of new information in this book.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 17, 2014)

I was expecting a DB like the 3rd one. Stats aside, 3rd DB gave lots of new information, even about characters/techniques that were already explained in the manga.

We get a Shisui profile with nothing new on it, except for that one sentence about the crows. I think Kshimoto could have explained how he got his MS, what other jutsu he had, his SuSano'o and that "shisui of the shunshin" remark could be expanded and explained further. His relationship with Itachi etc... Maybe more  details about his position in the coup ? 

This DB is full of letdowns like that.


This leads me to believe that Kishimoto didn't contribute much in this DB, and rather his staff comipled all the info in the manga into  a book format. That explins the lack of new information, because I don't think anyone other than Kishimoto himself can take the liberty of adding too much new info.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 17, 2014)

Kakashi... Turrin... please


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 17, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Everyone's hating on this DB but i'm not sure what people expected. All the DBs are basically just slightly more detailed explanations of stuff we already know with some knew information here or there, and there has been a decent amount of new information in this book.



its just not as detailed as the old databooks.

We don't even know how hashirama died or when his sage mode comes from. How ridiculous. And a lot of the jutsu just repeats what we saw without going into further detail like the jutsu origins or how said character gained the jutsu. etc.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 17, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Kakashi... Turrin... please



Says Kakashi is xerox in human form.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 17, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Says Kakashi is xerox in human form.



I need a full translation of XeroxKakashi


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 17, 2014)

Kishido said:


> I need a full translation of XeroxKakashi



Stay strong my friend. Viz will translate the DB in 2016.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 17, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Stay strong my friend. Viz will translate the DB in 2016.



...

...

...


----------



## vered (Nov 17, 2014)

shinob12 said:


> It's plausible.
> 
> But I've seen people arguing that he only has a few powers of Rinnegan (not all), as possessing only one.
> 
> So I was hoping to see the name of sasuke in the basic techniques of Rinnegan



the DB covers only up till 691.
Sasuke has used preta path at chapter 698 after awakening it's power and it's been implied it takes time to master it's powers and that Sasuke's rinnegan is still new.
Sasuke having shown 2 of the 6 paths powers, and going by "Shinra tensei entry" (which says that Rinnegan wielders, who have mastered all nature manipulations can use it), we can conclude that Sasuke will eventually be able to use all 6 paths powers with time.
I would like a clearer translation of the Shinra tensei entry though, since it seems to imply that the grvitational power is a result of a combination of all elements.


----------



## Knyght (Nov 17, 2014)

Could I get a translation for Hashirama's Wood Release? The ,  and .


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 17, 2014)

The databook goes by who it feels used the jutsu.

We know that Obito, Madara and Sasuke (even Hagoromo and plausibly Kayuga) obviously have at the very least the Six Paths jutsu.

Use the databook(s) in context with the manga. Never take them as standalone evidence when it suggests things about the manga. Or you may come out with incorrect conclusions such as part 1 Naruto being able to do Minato level Rasengans or Jiraiya being able to use ghost punches like Naruto.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah I kinda agree with that.

Anyway I wish the DB had more, but I'm happy with the info we have.

I find most of it really interesting.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 17, 2014)

Databook 4 is weak. Very little new info.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 17, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:
			
		

> This leads me to believe that Kishimoto didn't contribute much in this DB, and rather his staff comipled all the info in the manga into a book format. That explins the lack of new information, because I don't think anyone other than Kishimoto himself can take the liberty of adding too much new info.



I think it has more to do with the fact that they tried to squeeze *double* the amount of character/jutsu into the same size book as the 3rd, and this resulted in every entry being a fraction of the size it would have been in the previous books.

For instance, Hidan had a 4 page entry in the previous databook, while Kabuto only has 2 in the new one...despite Kabuto having drastically more screen time, importance, and development. 



But I also don't understand this notion that people have that the databook is _made_ to divulge secret info. The databook is a coffee table book that simply summarizes the manga, but also provides height,weight,favorite food, total missions completed, etc and stats so that it can be marketed as a "super special info book!"

I find it to be more the exception than the rule that we receive genuine new info on things . Over the years, it's been a lot more misinterpretations and _info later proven to be false_ that has created this illusion.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 17, 2014)

The 4th Databook needs to be edited honestly. Perhaps with new information or correcting the typos and all those kind of things. I was also wondering about this whole short and mid range jutsu. lol

So, if a short rang jutsu is only 0-5m
and a mid range jutsu is 6-10m

does that mean those jutsus can't even travel HALF the distance from Gamabunta's feats to his head?
since he's 17m long? 

and that includes for example
1- Sasuke, can't use his teleportation jutsu to Gambabunta's head from the ground. 
2- Madara & Obito's giant fire jutsu they used against the SA, can barely reach Gamabunta's belly or perhaps a 2 meters extra if they are lucky, but they can never made it to its head. 

things get even worst if we take the other 2 frogs which are 2m longer than Gamabunta! 

and so on...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 17, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> I think it has more to do with the fact that they tried to squeeze *double* the amount of character/jutsu into the same size book as the 3rd, and this resulted in every entry being a fraction of the size it would have been in the previous books.
> 
> For instance, Hidan had a 4 page entry in the previous databook, while Kabuto only has 2 in the new one...despite Kabuto having drastically more screen time, importance, and development.


Yeah, that as well. This DB feels rushed.



> But I also don't understand this notion that people have that the databook is _made_ to divulge secret info. The databook is a coffee table book that simply summarizes the manga, but also provides height,weight,favorite food, total missions completed, etc and stats so that it can be marketed as a "super special info book!"
> 
> I find it to be more the exception than the rule that we receive genuine new info on things . Over the years, it's been a lot more misinterpretations and _info later proven to be false_ that has created this illusion.



DB 3 actually had pretty decent additional information, the kind that you couldn't access in the manga. TBH DB's are really good mediums to convey additional information, because obviously everything in the manga can't get enough exposure due to the limited panel time. But Databook is in a book format so it can present additional information in a limited space. It is a very good opportunity to give details about characters like Uchiha Shisui, Kagami etc, whom people find interesting and whom didn't have enough coverage in the manga.


----------



## KCMNaruto (Nov 17, 2014)

Lord Turrin or any other great translator please translate these two pages:

Limbo Hengoku


If at least you could skimm through it and post partial translation it would be great

Rinne Tensei


^^ This below. Basically I am interested in at two things about it:

- Does Rinne Tensei take life force along with chakra as cost of that technique use or just chakra ?
- Does Rinne Tensei kill user or not ?

Please I beg you, I can do anything on help in your work or in one of your task in exchange.


----------



## Sinedd (Nov 17, 2014)

Turrin thanks for translate




KCMNaruto said:


> Lord Turrin or any other great translator please translate these two pages:
> 
> Limbo Hengoku
> 
> ...



It seems there is better quality


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I was expecting a DB like the 3rd one. Stats aside, 3rd DB gave lots of new information, even about characters/techniques that were already explained in the manga.


Thing is we've been getting a-lot of new information from the DB:

1. New Information on Fuu
2. New Information on Han
3. New Information on Yagura
4. New Information on B and B's Jutsu
5. New Information on Snake Sage 
6. New information on Mu's Jutsu
7. New Information on Mizukage's Jutsu
8. New information on Kawazu Kumite and it's users
9. New information on Spiral and him being able to use Mokujin
10. New information on Nindaime Kazekage
11. New information on Byakugou
12. New information on Fukasaku
13. Tons of New information on the Ootosuki Clan
14. Tons of New information on many people through the affinity chart
15. New information on Reika no Jutsu
16. New Information on Suiton Suijinchuu
17. New information on Minato 
18. Etc... I could on on

And that's not counting all the clarifications that were made. And let's be honest here i'm doing my best to translate the book as quickly as possible, but there is still probably 200 pages left to be translated where their could be new information. 

The only thing that might put the other DB's ahead of this one in terms of new information is the stats, which is a shame, but it doesn't dam the entire DB.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Databook 4 is weak. Very little new info.


And sometimes wrong info. Like Gamabunta's height.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 17, 2014)

> And sometimes wrong info. Like Gamabunta's height.


Is it?

My questions are still unanswered.

Why are there are two characters called Fuu.

How could a child can be an orphan, yet still be known to be a part of a large & thriving clan obsessed with progressing their clan as a whole?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Is it?
> 
> My questions are still unanswered.
> 
> ...


It is. Despite being drawn far, far larger (even in Part II) he was only given a height of 17 meters.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Kagezu Kami no Jutsu

*In the face of this thread's power 1,000 pounds is nothing!*

*A powerful long cable is created out of Yin and Shadow.*

The Shadow's power increases to be like that of steel, to capture the enemies shadow and control their movements/actions/behavior, it's that kind of Jutsu. The Jutsu's strength is proportional to the amount of chakra put into it, with it's herculean strength even giants are forced to move. It grasped Chouji's "Nikuden Sensha" and turned it into a weapon, it's simple application makes it useful in a number of emergency situations.

It was able to support multi-sized Choji's massive body, a high order display of binding power.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

So Shikkamaru's shadow is pretty broken. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> It is. Despite being drawn far, far larger (even in Part II) he was only given a height of 17 meters.


My question is why are people complaining about this in the DB, the manga is all over the place with the height of Boss Toads.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2014)

Turrin said:


> So Shikkamaru's shadow is pretty broken.
> 
> 
> My question is why are people complaining about this in the DB, the manga is all over the place with the height of Boss Toads.


I was just saying on how the DB got wrong, I was highlighting the example of the Toads height.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 17, 2014)

So Shikamaru's shadow jutsu are Yin and function almost like sealing jutsu. That loosely supports my theory that sealing jutsu are yin I think.

Does the databook explain how Obito is an orphan, yet still an Uchiha?


----------



## KCMNaruto (Nov 17, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Kagetsu Kami no Jutsu
> 
> *In the face of this thread's power 1,000 pounds is nothing!*
> 
> ...



Thank you a lot for translation 

I have question: Do you translate databook pages in order  or requests being sent to you in order ?

My small request is translation of Rinne Tensei technique or at least could you look through to find if Rinne Tensei sacrifice life or just some life force and chakra ?

Here is page:



Thank you


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Butterfly Choji Mode

*With his vow in his chest, he emerges from the chrysalis he was in as a child with butterfly wings*.

A gentle boy takes on the role of wisdom out of his desire to protect the village, his body conceals power to manifest wings. Akimichi Clan's hidden ability to control one's own calories, to possess all of one's inner power and achieve an ultimate battle form (? I think). Gluttony stores calorie energy, the body's ability drastically improves, chakra materializes on one's back as wings, that enable someone to fly through the sky. Originally Akimichi Clan's hidden pill was used to draw out the power, however Choji was able to active it successfully by himself without side effects. 

Chakra wings allows for a powerful attack. Baika no Jutsu's strength is tremendous.

Choji's gentle feelings give birth to an authentic power. Dormant power blooms.

Hugeification and wings to dance through the sky. Extensive efforts in searching for the enemy and air battles become possible.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 17, 2014)

Has there been a translation for Raiton no Yoroi?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

KCMNaruto said:


> Thank you a lot for translation
> 
> I have question: Do you translate databook pages in order  or requests being sent to you in order ?
> 
> ...


Some times I do request. Some times I translate it based on themes (like trying to do all of B's Jutsu or all of Team 10's). Etc.. I'll do Gedou Rinnei Tensei next.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Has there been a translation for Raiton no Yoroi?


Yeah I did it awhile ago, check my post in the collection thread (nothing really knew though).


----------



## KCMNaruto (Nov 17, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Some times I do request. Some times I translate it based on themes (like trying to do all of B's Jutsu or all of Team 10's). Etc.. I'll do Gedou Rinnei Tensei next.



Thank you a lot for that fast reply  I appreciate it.

I would like to help you or do some favour if you had any and I would do it 

Well it may be too much but after Gedo Rinne Tensei, I would really like if you did Limbo Hengoku.

It may sounds selfish but I believe Rinnegan abilities are the most interesting ones and should be translated first after translator favourite ones  of course.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 17, 2014)

So choji can fly


----------



## Thunder (Nov 17, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Has there been a translation for Raiton no Yoroi?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 17, 2014)

C'mon databook tell us about Rinne Tensei's price. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Does it ?



Read the databook, also see the manga.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 17, 2014)

Folks questioned if Shinra Tensei actually did damage?

Did they just skip the pages in which Gamabunta 'n crew got wrecked? Or when Hinata was made one with the ground?

Battledome is weird.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone want to wager one last time on whether it takes ones life to use Gedou Rinnei Tensei, I got the answer here


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 17, 2014)

Of course it does...right?

Also what does Rinnei Tensei say about all chakra natures?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Gedou Rinnei Tensei no Jutsu

*Ones life is not spared for a worthy cause (sacrifce ones life for a worthy cause), life burns after it's returned from the underworld* (? I think, man this was a tough one).

Rikudou's technique, the antithesis to the  path of hell, is this Jutsu (basically it's the opposite of sending one to hell, it's liberating them from hell). The ruler of hades is summoned, the life of a deceased is granted life. It's different than Edo Tensei, because one is brought perfectly back to life with the body/flesh being rejuvenated, a supreme jutsu. Nagato had the jutsu in his possession and he used it to rejuvenate everyone in the leaf village. A wondrous miracle Jutsu, of course naturally there exists an equivalent exchange. Ones life. To stake ones life, one would decisively say it's self sacrifice.

Gedou's power to return to the soul to the flesh a second time.

---------

So okay, the DB is very clear that to return someone to the land of the living requires ones life in recompense.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't understand. Why would people think Rinne doesn't require a sacrifice. I always thought the jutsu was clear


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Nov 17, 2014)

Limbo maybe?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 17, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> I don't understand. Why would people think Rinne doesn't require a sacrifice. I always thought the jutsu was clear


Some folks were put off by Konan's comment, that seemed to imply that Nagato's life was at risk from using Rinne Tensei only because of how much chakra he had already exhausted.

A Rinne Tensei without the cost of the caster's life would've been pretty game-breaking. Perhaps Kishimoto changed his mind after considering that.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Rinbo Hengoku

*Perceiving this phantom is impossible, the enemies unpreparedness invites disaster. *

A person who posses the Rinnegan can intervene in an adjacent world, an extremely distance world. In that space a shadow is produced, which everyone who is connected with the current world can't feel. Not only will the jutsu user gain a duplicate of himself with equal ability, but it will also be invisible. Squaring of against a user, counter attack is impossible, going up against this ability will result in one losing against such a powerful enemy

The Rinnegan can shape one shadow. With a complete set of two Rinnegan it can shape 4.

When fighting the enemy in close combat the shadow will stay away. But after a time the shadow will return.


----------



## The Undying (Nov 17, 2014)

S-still no translation of Madara's profile?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Some folks were put off by Konan's comment, that seemed to imply that Nagato's life was at risk from using Rinne Tensei only because of how much chakra he had already exhausted.
> 
> A Rinne Tensei without the cost of the caster's life would've been pretty game-breaking. Perhaps Kishimoto changed his mind after considering that.



Yeah I think Kishi changed it because if it only depended on chakra than Sasuke and Naruto could have eventually revived everyone who ever died. So once Sasuke got the Rinnegan and was going to live past the end it became necessary to nerf the jutsu. Or maybe originally Naruto and Sasuke were planned to bring peace this way by just stopping all war by having Sasuke consistently revive anyone who dies but than when the miniseries was an idea on the table they couldn't have death be meaningless.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 17, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Rinbo Hengoku
> 
> *Perceiving this phantom is impossible, the enemies unpreparedness invites disaster. *
> 
> ...


Nothing about senjutsu being able to sense the shadow?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 17, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Folks questioned if Shinra Tensei actually did damage?
> 
> Did they just skip the pages in which Gamabunta 'n crew got wrecked? Or when Hinata was made one with the ground?
> 
> Battledome is weird.



If ST worked like gravity, I assumed its main damage came from the collision, not the actual push. 
It doesn't hit like a shockwave, else we'd see serious exterior wounds on people who were being pushed by it.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Read the databook, also see the manga.



link pls ?



KCMNaruto said:


> Thank you a lot for translation
> 
> I have question: Do you translate databook pages in order  or requests being sent to you in order ?
> 
> ...



Naked Pa looks hilarious.



Turrin said:


> Rinbo Hengoku
> 
> *Perceiving this phantom is impossible, the enemies unpreparedness invites disaster. *
> 
> ...



Nothing new lol.
But then, Limbo was a pretty straigth forward ability. You may consider "with equal ability" a clarification though.

One big mystery though, how do the shadows operate ? Are they controlled ? Or are they like Kagebunshins ? Are they mentally linked ? Can they communicate etc.

Does "with equal ability" mean they can also use shit like CT ? If they do, will their abilities be invisible as well ? Do they have their own chakra supply, or do they share it with Madara ?  Man. Shit databook is shit.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 17, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Nothing about senjutsu being able to sense the shadow?


Doesn't mention the fact that they can be seen by other Rinnegan either.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 17, 2014)

The Databook that is going to be released with the Movie stuff, is it going to be only about the time line
or what exactly?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 17, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Doesn't mention the fact that they can be seen by other Rinnegan either.



And people say this databook isn't that bad. Doesn't even reaffirm the smallest info.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 17, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Or they used Jutsu



But which ones 

Mokuton, fire jutsu, genjutsu or any other jutsu madara has(besides shinra tensei?) don't have the effect of a bitchslap which looks like what happened to the bijuu. Is there something wrong with it being taijutsu? .

Of course i am on board with limbo's being able to use jutsu with backing from what this databook said. This is pretty much like the perfect clone that can't be seen by most.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 17, 2014)

Hussain said:


> The Databook that is going to be released with the Movie stuff, is it going to be only about the time line
> or what exactly?


It's a fanbook.  No real details except that it will include a bonus manga chapter (called "The Last", so it's a movie tie-in chapter like the Road to Naruto chapter) and will have a "trick" on the back cover.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Kanchi Denden

*The ability to detect everything about the enemy and send it to ones ally.*

Sensing messenger combination Jutsu. The charging of chakra is a method to spread the sensing, the existence of chakra in the surrounding environment is sensed, after touching ones ally the chakra becomes body-like, the Jutsu user is able to get information/intelligence and transfer that to a person infinitely. 

By focusing on chakra the enemies specific location can be sensed. 

The ability can be transferred across Shikkamaru's Kage Tsukami to transmit to Choji.

--------

I never really understood that picture fully, but it makes sense now that Ino's sensing can be transferred across Shikka's Shadow to connect to their ally. It's really a great combination Jutsu.


----------



## vered (Nov 17, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I think people are complaining about some pretty ridiculous stuff. The DB doesn't say the Rinnegan can see the Rinbo clones, but why exactly does it have to, we know it can. The DB does confirm equal ability, which means the clones are equal in strength and can use Madara's abilities, that's a pretty key explanation
> 
> 
> Or they used Jutsu



It also doesn't explain what was said in the manga about only those with the power of Hagoromo being able to counter the clone- Naruto who  actually can touch it while sasuke can see it. The clone is also supposed to be impervious to physical damage aside of the 6th paths power.
i guess that as a jin Madara couldn't use Susanoo and that is why he used taijutsu only.I assume the clone used Susanoo against the bijuus and Sasuke before becoming Jin.
Can you translate the Madara entry?perhaps there is more info there.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

vered said:


> It also doesn't explain what was said in the manga about only those with the power of Hagoromo being able to counter the clone- Naruto who  actually can touch it while sasuke can see it. The clone is also supposed to be impervious to physical damage aside of the 6th paths power.
> i guess that as a jin Madara couldn't use Susanoo and that is why he used taijutsu only.I assume the clone used Susanoo against the bijuus and Sasuke before becoming Jin.
> Can you translate the Madara entry?perhaps there is more info there.


I don't see what needs to be explained, only those with great Hagoromo powers could see the clones, so obviously everyone else looses to them.


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Nov 17, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I don't see what needs to be explained, only those with great Hagoromo powers could see the clones, so obviously everyone else looses to them.



Can you please translate the Sage Tools so we can have a little information of them? I want to know how in 699 Darui just released Samui and Atsui from them. What happened to all the other people the Gin-Kin bros had sucked up? Why weren't they released? How were they revived with the weapons inside their bodies then when they were released from ET the weapons stayed? So many questions, I would really like the translation. Thanks if you can.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Raiton Raijyuu Tsuiga

Raikiri is shape altered into lighting it materializes as a wolf and chases down it's prey!! If the opponent is at a distance, a fast attack is still feasible. To chase with irregular movements is one characteristic, seeing this for the first time avoidance is extremely difficult. At the onset of a face to face encounter with the enemy, it's effectiveness is tremendous. Kakashi's pride, a first move certain victory ninjutsu. 

Depending on the amount of chakra kneaded into it the speed and distance (range) can be adjusted. If the enemy receives a direct hit their movements stop as a result!!

--------
Pretty cool that Kakashi can increase the speed and range of this jutsu by adding more chakra and that it paralyzes the enemy when it hits.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

What Kaguya Passed Down Hidden File

Those forehead marks and being a bone users, is there a connection between Kimimaro's clan and Kaguya!?

The Hyuuga praised as Konoha's strongest. The Byakugan traditions from 1,000 years ago are now passed down in present times.

The blood relatives of Ootsutsuki Kaguya who ate shinju's fruit. In the current ninja world a faint breath from the source (root) spreads. (?This might not be right). Represented by Kaguya's Byakugan. Both the Hyuuga clan's ability to see every chakra tenketsu and jyuuken, were inherited in the present time from this legend. Also, even in shinobi from destroyed clans, remnants of blood can apparently be seen.

Kaguya is the progenitor of chakra. This world dominating power reappeared in the present times.

-------
Not much knew, but it does kind of explain why the Hyuuga's techs were so weak in comparison to Kaguya's as they were just going off random legends as to how Byakugan should work.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 17, 2014)

...this has to be a coincidence, what the fudge. 
I translated that same stuff in the last hour, without checking this thread once.
=> 
Well, it's always good to have to different versions, I guess


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> ...this has to be a coincidence, what the fudge.
> I translated that same stuff in the last hour, without checking this thread once.
> =>
> Well, it's always good to have to different versions, I guess


Well it's a good thing that you did, because you got the two lines I was confused about clear.

"That is the faintly growing, breathing root of the current ninja world.", but are you sure this is right? It doesn't make much sense, though I struggled with this sentence myself so I'm not saying mine is right ether.

I'm stealing your last line, which I was really confused about/ half assed lol


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, I have no idea what exactly また、滅亡した一族の忍にも、血の片鱗を見ることができるようだ。 means, either.
Also, the word 点欠 should be 点穴, I think.

As for それは現在の忍界に微かに息づき根を張る。:

それは = That is
現在の忍界に = in the current ninja world
微かに = faint
息づき = breathing [no idea about the づき, though. Apparently, it means "attached to"? Don't know.]
根 = root
を張る。 = to spread.

So it's probably something like "That is the faintly breathing root that is spread [beneath] the current ninja world." or so.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Well 根 can be source as well, i'm assuming that it means source, but the stylistic choice of the Kanji was to emphasize the plant like nature to Kaguya/Shinju. Maybe it's supposed to be more like

In the current ninja world a faint breath from the source spreads.

And basically it's a combination of both meanings that we got from the text then lol

Edit: Or at least I think structured that way the sentence captures the meaning better, if it's not as linguistically pure.

Edit2: It's really difficult to translate this stuff when Kishi/writers get all metaphorical with the text.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 17, 2014)

ShounenSuki taught me that the best way to translate a Japanese sentence is to read it from its end to its beginning.
So it would be "The spreading root attached to the breath faintly in the current ninja world is that.". x)
So basically, the sentence's meaning is that the faint breath of the root spread out to the current ninja world? Or so?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> ShounenSuki taught me that the best way to translate a Japanese sentence is to read it from its end to its beginning.
> So it would be "The spreading root attached to the breath faintly in the current ninja world is that.". x)
> So basically, the sentence's meaning is that the faint breath of the root spread out to the current ninja world? Or so?


That's funny, because when I get stuck on a sentence that's what I've been instinctively doing (working backwards). So the wording may be slightly different, but it seems like we are arriving at the same general text now, that's a good sign i'd think lol


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 18, 2014)

A little more
=> 

I take too long translating these. .__.


----------



## Summers (Nov 18, 2014)

Anything about what + and - bijuu chakra is? what it does?
all of a suddenly it was introduced and its said it needs to be balanced on 8:2 ratio to make a bijuudama. 
never found out what else it is used for if anything.


----------



## PAWS (Nov 18, 2014)

_Visual genjustu doesnt work against the rinnegan_

Is that true?


----------



## KCMNaruto (Nov 18, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Gedou Rinnei Tensei no Jutsu
> 
> *Ones life is not spared for a worthy cause (sacrifce ones life for a worthy cause), life burns after it's returned from the underworld* (? I think, man this was a tough one).
> 
> ...





Turrin said:


> Rinbo Hengoku
> 
> *Perceiving this phantom is impossible, the enemies unpreparedness invites disaster. *
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Turrin , Finally we know what databook says about both techniques.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 18, 2014)

The distribution of the Tailed beasts sounds fair for Kumo, Kiri, and Iwa, but Suna got boned (though it was their fault) and Konoha still got the far better deal keeping Kyuubi.


----------



## vered (Nov 18, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I don't see what needs to be explained, only those with great Hagoromo powers could see the clones, so obviously everyone else looses to them.



Yes but it needed a bit of an expansion on that known information from the manga.The same way like how it was with DB3 and it's more detailed entries.
It says that a Rinnegan user can use it right?does it mean that any rinnegan user can potentially use it?Can sasuke some day use Rinbo Hengoku?obviously only one clone since he has only one Rinnegan and not 2.
Can you please translate the Madara profile when you'll have the time?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 18, 2014)

> The distribution of the Tailed beasts sounds fair for Kumo, Kiri, and Iwa, but Suna got boned (though it was their fault) and Konoha still got the far better deal keeping Kyuubi.


Are you reading new information from the book? Otherwise from what we saw:

Sand = 1
Cloud = 2 & 8
Stone = 4 & 5
Mist = 3 & 6
Leaf = 9

Sand maybe should have had the 7 Tails too, especially since it's apparently wind natured from what we saw. Maybe Sand village was offered the 7 tails and refused, or they did have the 7 tails, but it was stolen.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 18, 2014)

I yet have to see a source for the Rinnegan Genjutsu stuff. If someone could tell me what page this was taken from, I could check it.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 18, 2014)

Turrin and/or Seelentau

I wonder if anyone of you could perhaps translate the sentence that was not translated in Tobirama's jutsu..


this one


> 飛雷神を使った時？？？相手の？？？？
> 
> When using the Hiraishin [something something something], the enemy’s [something something something].




thanks in advance.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 18, 2014)

Something along the lines of "With the space-time travelling used through Hiraishin, one can attack from the enemy's blind spot" or so.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been posted but is there any translations for Might Guys page?


----------



## Klue (Nov 18, 2014)

vered said:


> Yes but it needed a bit of an expansion on that known information from the manga.The same way like how it was with DB3 and it's more detailed entries.
> *It says that a Rinnegan user can use it right?does it mean that any rinnegan user can potentially use it?Can sasuke some day use Rinbo Hengoku?*obviously only one clone since he has only one Rinnegan and not 2.
> Can you please translate the Madara profile when you'll have the time?



This..... is the reason why I hate this Databook.


----------



## Zef (Nov 18, 2014)

Is there any chance of there being a 5th Databook down the line? This one doesn't include any of Sasuke's feats after 691 so I'm honestly disappointed.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, it's highly likely that there'll be at least one more.


----------



## Corax (Nov 18, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Gedou Rinnei Tensei no Jutsu
> 
> *Ones life is not spared for a worthy cause (sacrifce ones life for a worthy cause), life burns after it's returned from the underworld* (? I think, man this was a tough one).
> 
> ...


This kinda contradicts manga. I am not about Konan' s statement, because it is kinda obvious. More about Obito,who not only survived but also fought against Kaguya and saved Sasuke. And not to mention that Madara extracted Gedo-Mazo so it couldnt save him either (if it is even possible). Doesn't make much sense to me. May be RT side effects can be healed?I don't think that it just miraculously kills its user (chakra exhaustion must be the reason). Otherwise databook doesn't make much sense given manga showings.



Summers said:


> Anything about what + and - bijuu chakra is? what it does?
> all of a suddenly it was introduced and its said it needs to be balanced on 8:2 ratio to make a bijuudama.
> never found out what else it is used for if anything.


Wrong translation. Bee said:combine 8 yang+2 yin parts (or light and darkness). So BD uses yin and yang chakra.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 18, 2014)

Corax said:


> This kinda contradicts manga. I am not about Konan' s statement, because it is kinda obvious. More about Obito,who not only survived but also fought against Kaguya and saved Sasuke. And not to mention that Madara extracted Gedo-Mazo so it couldnt save him either (if it is even possible). Doesn't make much sense to me. May be RT side effects can be healed?I don't think that it just miraculously kills its user (chakra exhaustion must be the reason). Otherwise databook doesn't make much sense given manga showings.


Obito was saved by having the Gedou Mazou within him, as stated.

Then he was saved by Black Zetsu attaching himself to him, as stated.

Then he was unconscious, and was pretty much finally waiting to die.

Then Naruto put his Yang Seal hand over Obito's heart.

Then Obito woke up.

Then Obito questioned why he's still alive.

Then Naruto literally said 'I revived you'.

So pay more attention and stop trying to claim that the manga is wrong.



Corax said:


> Wrong translation. Bee said:combine 8 yang+2 yin parts (or light and darkness). So BD uses yin and yang chakra.


It literally says positive black chakra (+の黒チャクラ), and negative white chakra (−の白チャクラ). The raw Bijuudama pages are in the thread for you to look at yourself.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 18, 2014)

... What is the _"dispute"_ that Corax is talking about in the Collection thread? Whether or not Inton and Yōton were considered types of Seishitsu Henka?


----------



## Corax (Nov 18, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ... What is the _"dispute"_ that Corax is talking about in the Collection thread? Whether or not Inton and Yōton were considered types of Seishitsu Henka?


Yes. Some were saying that they are completely different innate chakra ability.


tari101190 said:


> Maybe try to pay attention.
> Then Naruto literally said 'I revived you'.


Is it VIZ official translation?Because in some none-official Naruto said:I restored you. Which is a completely different thing.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 18, 2014)

It just sounds some guys were confused about the distinction between 'elements' and 'natures' and Corax wanted his friend to clarify that they were the same thing.

There are 7 natures, but 5 elements. But they're all natures so same thing.

And restored/revived are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Corax (Nov 18, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> It just sounds some guys (like Corax?) were confused about the distinction between 'elements' with 'natures' and wanted his friend to clarify that they were the same thing.
> 
> There are 7 natures, but 5 elements.
> 
> And restored/revived are pretty much the same thing.


They both have the same kanji (Seishitsu Henka). So no it is confirmed that ying-yang falls in the same category with all over elements. They are all Seishitsu so where are 7 elements. No. Words restored and revived have completely different meaning. Also logically Naruto cant revive,because his seal contains only physical Yang part,he cant return spirits of dead people.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 18, 2014)

Yin and Yang are no chakra natures, they are chakra characteristics. They are not elemental.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 18, 2014)

Does Muu have added rock weight technique ??


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 18, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> Does Muu have added rock weight technique ??



No, he doesn't. Same for light weight.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks as though they tried balancing out the actual number of tails, so I'm guessing they subscribed to belief that number equal power. Sand village got what they deserved to be honest; their leader was too greedy and shortsighted.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 18, 2014)

> Yin and Yang are no chakra natures, they are chakra characteristics. They are not elemental.


火, 風 , 水 , 土 , 雷 にくわえ, 陰 陽の七性質が存在する

But doesn't this literally say there are seven natures? It's from the character file example description page 14.

We know there are only 5 elemental natures though.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, but 性質 means "characteristic" or "property", not nature as in what's outside our houses.
There are five elements that the chakra's characteristic can take on, and two characteristics that are applied before chakra is even produced. Because Yin Release and Yang Release are chakra natures with little to no spiritual and physical energy. So Yin and Yang don't change the chakra's nature after it was created, but during the creation process.


----------



## Corax (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes,but the key point is what word seishitsu describes all 7. So then characters in manga say "seishitsu" they talk about all 7 characteristics. At least this is that I can understand. So it isnt seishitsu + ying yang. Ying Yang is also a part of seishitsu.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, but not in the same sense as the others. Its way of application is different.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 18, 2014)

by viatoretvenus



p. 174
(Note: written in present tense as if reliving the past perhaps, and I am translating accordingly)
Sealed inside his treasured child is       the resolve of a shinobi and deeply profound love.

[Death Anniversary]
On the 10th of October exactly 17 years ago from present day, a sudden tragedy had befallen Konoha —.
Due to the Masked Man’s scheme, in order to seal again the Kyuubi that had emerged from Kushina’s body, Minato makes his his own life as the intermediary (medium), and invokes (activates) the kinjutsu “Shiki Fuuin”.
That is the duty that must be fulfilled to protect Konoha.
As the mission of the Yondaime Hokage.



"Believe in this child! After all, he is our son!!" (Volume 53, Chapter 503)
Putting the jutsu-caster to certain death, the “Shiki Fuujin”.
Minato sacrifices his own life (body) to save Konoha.


"… Listen… to your motor-mouth mother…" (Volume 53, Chapter 504, Binktopia’s translation)
Protecting his own child’s life from the Kyuubi’s evil claw to the end, Minato passes on (dies).

[Seal]
Minato decides to seal half of the Kyuubi’s chakra into his own child, Naruto.
Even as his life’s flame could burn out at any moment, Minato seals into Naruto’s body, something along with the Kyuubi’s chakra, (and) his breath dies (stops, ceases).
That something is the love of a father and mother like no other. 

p. 175
On the war zone of his afterlife comes a karmic chance encounter
The high-soar (soaring spirits) of his heir unleashes the blazing light of his reposed soul!!
(composed/calmed/rested soul)



"Isn’t that right… Obito"(Volume 66, Chapter 637)
Relying on the Marking that never disappears, he slashes his own student for the first time with a single kunai strike.

[As a master]
The mastermind behind the fourth great ninja war is the same Masked Man from the Kyuubi incident.
Minato’s makes use of his “Hiraishin” Marking that he had previously imprinted to teleport (fly, jump).
However, the one who was there was his own former student, Uchiha Obito….

[All thoughts (feelings, hopes)]
His beloved own student had completely changed appearance; it was his own fault that he did not realise the true face underneath the mask on that day. 
Cheering up Minato from his stupor (daze) is the one who had become a first-class shinobi and attained maturity —  his own son, Naruto.
Father and son join fists in tandem (together), opposing the ninja world’s menace.



"What you want to say is the same as my nagging mom, right?! I already know!" (Volume 67, Chapter 644; Episode 380, crunchyroll subtitles)
The thoughts of a father and mother poured in…
Those definitely have been passed down to his son…!!

[Birthday]

“Happy Birthday” (Volume 72, Chapter 691)
A necessary parting due to being resurrected by unusual circumstances… 
To his son, he leaves behind a great present.

Former Master Jiraiya had bestowed unto Minato, (and now) Minato has bestowed unto his son, the “Saviour”——.
The matured Naruto is a splendid embodiment which he got to see.
To the joy of his heart, a father grants his son with words. 
In time with the first light of dawn, the words said as a father to his son, is his first ever birthday wish. 

-end-


----------



## Corax (Nov 18, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Yes, but not in the same sense as the others. Its way of application is different.


So as I thought mastery over seishitsu means mastery in Ying-Yang also (in Rinnegan case). And this makes sense,because otherwise it cant grant an ability to learn and create every justsu. Previously point was moot because some said that seishitsu are only 5 characteristics (Fire,Earth etc.).


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 18, 2014)

Generally, when somebody is talking about the seishitsuhenka, he's talking about the five. Yin and Yang are outside of those five, the same way the Outer Path is outside of the Six Paths of Pain.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 18, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Folks questioned if Shinra Tensei actually did damage?
> 
> Did they just skip the pages in which Gamabunta 'n crew got wrecked? Or when Hinata was made one with the ground?
> 
> Battledome is weird.



Tell me about it.



Turrin said:


> Yeah I think Kishi changed it because if it only depended on chakra than Sasuke and Naruto could have eventually revived everyone who ever died. So once Sasuke got the Rinnegan and was going to live past the end it became necessary to nerf the jutsu. Or maybe originally Naruto and Sasuke were planned to bring peace this way by just stopping all war by having Sasuke consistently revive anyone who dies but than when the miniseries was an idea on the table they couldn't have death be meaningless.



Or Uzumaki life force.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 18, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Folks questioned if Shinra Tensei actually did damage?
> 
> Did they just skip the pages in which Gamabunta 'n crew got wrecked? Or when Hinata was made one with the ground?
> 
> Battledome is weird.


It actually depends on application. By itself _Shinra Tensei_ doesn't appear to damage; that comes from the target being pushed into things or the target having things pushed at it. _Bansho Ten'nin_ is similar, damage comes from hitting or being hit by other objects.

Bunta's injuries were a result from flying through the air at such speeds and crashing into the ground.

It may be a silly distinction but one that needs be made when talking mechanics of techniques.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 18, 2014)

Shinra Tensei is an actual force. Unless everyone is as durable as the Sandaime Raikage, then it is doubtful that it is incapable of damage.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 18, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Shinra Tensei is an actual force. Unless everyone is as durable as the Sandaime Raikage, then it is doubtful that it is incapable of damage.



I don't know what you mean by force, but ST isn't something that "hits" the target.

ST and BT are essentially the same thing. And they don't damage their target initially. They sure disorient, due to high speed push or pull but the actual damage is done via the collision.

Because I am pretty sure Kakashi's face would sustain some kind of a damage if he was "hit" with doton wall busting "force."

trying to link Sasuke to the Gedou Mazou?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 18, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't know what you mean by force, but ST isn't something that "hits" the target.
> 
> ST and BT are essentially the same thing. And they don't damage their target initially. They sure disorient, due to high speed push or pull but the actual damage is done via the collision.
> 
> ...



Shinra Tensei negates ninjutsu. The databook says the same. Which could explain why Shinra Tensei caused Doton: Doryūheki to crumble apart while Kakashi was merely knocked back. 

I honestly don't know. Just throwing that out there. Shinra Tensei is weird. Not surprising people have such differing views on the mechanics of this jutsu.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 18, 2014)

Sabaku Sōtaisō Fūin

*In an ultra heavy massive sand prison one bids farwell to the physical world for all eternity *

The body's movements are stolen by a massive amount of sand, it's a fuuin jutsu. It's characteristic is a large pyramid-like shape, it's extraordinarily difficult to escape. It's immensely effective against formidable kage-class enemies. A large quantity of sand mercilessly coils around the enemy. To add shukaku's sand body and curse seal, the seal becomes more secure. The air can not penetrated, a perfect grave stone of ultra high density sand.

A person is imprisoned in a sand pyramid, that day it was seen twice. A sand prison of  extreme hardness.

------
Interesting that Kishi seem to have a Kage-class of shinobi in mind as well.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 18, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Because I am pretty sure Kakashi's face would sustain some kind of a damage if he was "hit" with doton wall busting "force."
> 
> negates ninjutsu


Don't we see shinobi that are hit by forces that crumble walls all the time and sustain a-lot less damage if any than the wall. How is this any different?


----------



## Hexa (Nov 18, 2014)

Plus, since Kakashi moves with the shinra tensei, he should have absorbed substantially less impact than the wall, which is fixed in place.

But, yeah, most of the damage comes from the subsequent fall or from being pushed into something fixed.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 18, 2014)

Fūton: Shinkūgyoku and Fūton: Shinkū Taigyoku

*The target is shot at by sharp blades until their breath ends*

In a moment ones breath is vomited out,  the jutsu begins by kneading chakra into a bullet. To begin with short breaths results in a machine gun, it becomes possible to turn the opponent into a bee's nest (weird analogy I know, but I think it means the holes in a bee's nest, that's the best I got people).  To begin with breathing in heavily results in "Shinkū Taigyoku",  a gigantic sphere air bullet that is like having a bazooka in ones artillery. It boasts the power to blow away the targets body.

To vomit out short breaths in succession is "Shinkūgyoku".  To breath repeatedly at one time in rapid succession, the body is pierced through. 

To take a great breath in is "Shinkū Taigyoku. The power to blow away the whole body.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 18, 2014)

Perhaps _"spew"_ instead of _"vomit"_, Turrin?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 18, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Perhaps _"spew"_ instead of _"vomit"_, Turrin?


It's vomit, I mean it's the same Kanji used every time for all the attacks that come out of ones mouth. I could translate them as spit out or vomit, but I think vomit is more accurate in most cases.


----------



## PAWS (Nov 18, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> I yet have to see a source for the Rinnegan Genjutsu stuff. If someone could tell me what page this was taken from, I could check it.



It was apparently on Nagato's profile page.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 18, 2014)

Hm. I can't see the word "genjutsu" being used in his profile at all.


----------



## Jad (Nov 18, 2014)

Has anyone translated Might Guy's profile here or on another forum?


----------



## Faustus (Nov 19, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Some of you might also like to know that Tobi (Spiral) is listed as a user of Mokujin, so apparently he could use Shin Suusenju and Mokujin.



What a beast 



Turrin said:


> I think the first part is saying that Spiral was born from Gedou Mazou and fed off it's light, (my speculation: therefore it could not exists w/o being around Gedou Mazou or having a human filling; Mugen Tsukuyomi's light fed it which is why it no longer needed a filling, but after it ended it died when it could not longer get back to a filling: Yamato).


Does it mean Spiral is unique? Because you know, other Zetsus couldn't fill themselves with anything and they also could travel great distances. It would mean dispelling MT shouldn't hurt them.

Also, did you miss it, or Spiral's profile doesn't state he is a victim of previous MT? Because as of now, it sounds like he is totally new being born from GM.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 19, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> A little more
> =>
> 
> I take too long translating these. .__.



Nothing about Seven-Tails, again


----------



## Corax (Nov 19, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Plus, since Kakashi moves with the shinra tensei, he should have absorbed substantially less impact than the wall, which is fixed in place.
> 
> But, yeah, most of the damage comes from the subsequent fall or from being pushed into something fixed.


Yes.For me it is obvious , that Shinra-tensei has shockwave qualities,because it can shatter buildings into small pieces.Only fast and strong waves can do this.You can't "push" a building wall and shatter it into small fragments.And I am not talking about ninjutsu walls,I am talking about concrete walls,what shouldn't be affected by ninjutsu nullification qualities.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Shinra Tensei negates ninjutsu. The databook says the same. Which could explain why Shinra Tensei caused Doton: Doryūheki to crumble apart while Kakashi was merely knocked back.


It destroyed it like any other wall so I don't know really. Considering Kakashi's raikiri was still intact, I'll go ahead and say the wall wasn't "dispersed" but rather destroyed by the push. negates ninjutsu



Turrin said:


> Don't we see shinobi that are hit by forces that crumble walls all the time and sustain a-lot less damage if any than the wall. How is this any different?



I went with the assumption that a Doton wall would be more durable than a regular wall. Considering Kakashi's damage on the wall with his raikiri.

Also you can't observe any kind of impact on people who are pulled or pushed.

Like here for example : negates ninjutsu
Invisible force hitting Fatty's face. 

Hitting someone and pushing someone, even with equal force, are certainly different.



Corax said:


> Yes.For me it is obvious , that Shinra-tensei has shockwave qualities,because it can shatter buildings into small pieces.Only fast and strong waves can do this.You can't "push" a building wall and shatter it into small fragments.And I am not talking about ninjutsu walls,I am talking about concrete walls,what shouldn't be affected by ninjutsu nullification qualities.



[YOUTUBE]xH27S1kTPkQ[/YOUTUBE]

Shinra tensei doesn't have shockwave qualities. It just looks like a shockwave because of its depiction. If you don't believe me, lets hear the words of someone who experienced it first hand : negates ninjutsu


----------



## Turrin (Nov 19, 2014)

Fūton: Shinkūha and  Fūton: Shinkū Renpa 

*Sharp blades of vacuum breath force cut down the enemy.*

Danzo's strong point is to use a variety of Fuuton.  From the mouth one spurts out sharp breath, like the Kamaitachi*, at the target's body, chakra defenses are torn to pieces. On occasion "Shinkū Renpa" released by a large breath that is vomited out, the Susnao'o defense is succesfuly destroyed by a disastrous impregnable attack that's like a Kamaitachi herd.  

Shinkū Renpa  releases a kamaitachi towards the opponent's body, chakra is cut down!  A animal can be summoned to utilize it's power, which increases it's strength.

*Kaimetachi refers to how in myth there were three weasels that wiped up whirlwinds capable of cutting through everything.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 19, 2014)

Can you translate Mifune's Issen jutsu? For that matter, has Mifune's entry been translated yet?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 19, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> Can you translate Mifune's Issen jutsu? For that matter, has Mifune's entry been translated yet?


Can you give me the page?


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 19, 2014)

Nope. I don't even know if Mifune has an entry, I was just curious. Yiu can ignore my request then I guess.


----------



## Knyght (Nov 19, 2014)

Mifune's databook entry:



I couldn't see a jutsu entry for the samurai kenjutsu but there's an info box about it and another about the Land of Iron:


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 19, 2014)

^Thank you.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 19, 2014)

Samurai Secret File 

*The secret techniques of the Samurai sparkle on the battlefield -- all to sharpen their blade *

The Samurai who protect Iron country, they spend most days aiming to devote oneself to the study of sword techniques. To directly attack the enemy they study how to most effectively use their body as a tool in such a way that their movements are quicker than those of Shinobi (? I think, this was a tough one), additionally they are determined to polish their blades through sword technique mastery. Now in the present time, they test out their katana skillfulness on the stage of the Fourth Great Ninja War!! It's their destiny... When released on the battlefield their sword techniques achieve maximum brilliance, their chief Mifune is a general, they were brought up through multiple wars, and the power of the Samurai spread to many nations (I think this means many nations heard about their strength). By means of their military arts, they disciplined others in the existence of the Samurai of the Iron country!!

Sword techniques that have been handed down in the Iron Country. The skill of the Samurai is released, steel bisection. 

"Issen" (or Flash) - is what Mifune announces his technique as in the posted panel and sets up the context of the next bit of text -

Speed of light sword slash flies and assails the enemy! A single blow from the sword techniques of mifune's meitou (legendary sword) Kurosawa comply with this!! (I.E. making the force of the slash fly by moving the sword at the speed of light).

------
It seems like Mifune's Issen is similar to Yellow Flash like speed of Minato and Naruto by the language used . Speed of light flash attack, oh yeah...


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 19, 2014)

Per request:

あらゆる性質のチャクラを自在に操る者のみが可能にする、"輪廻眼"の結晶とも呼べる術だ。

Those who have a body that can freely manipulate all natural chakra have the potential, a technique that could easily be called the "Rinnegan's" crystal.

I have no idea what to do with the first sentence, sorry. Maybe Turrin knows more?
Also, "crystal" means something that was gained through great effort or so.
No idea what to make out of it :/


----------



## Turrin (Nov 19, 2014)

^
This is how I would say it 

It's only feasible for those who can freely manipulate all chakra natures, a technique that could be called the fruit of the Rinnegan.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 19, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Fūton: Shinkūha and  Fūton: Shinkū Renpa
> 
> *Sharp blades of vacuum breath force cut down the enemy.*
> 
> ...



I love those 2 techniques. I also think it is fitting that they are likened to Kamaitachi.


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Nov 19, 2014)

Can someone please translate Darui, and Ays page for me. The Kumo ninjas seem to be getting no love.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 19, 2014)

Mifune Profile

So basically it just talks about how Mifune trained himself heavily and eventually his own body became like a Meitou (a legendary sword). Than it talks about how he is a great ruler of the Samurai and how he defeated Hanzo by piercing him with his faith via his meitou sword Kurosawa. Than talks about peace and all that garbage. 

Nothing really there about Mifune's skills besides this:

Mifune's fast stroke of the sword, the shinobi's seals are bound exposing a chink in their armor (weak point), which is a godsend!! Mifune's Iai technique increases the speed of his slashes (is basically what it says).

So yeah I'd do a full translation, but It doesn't seem to warrant it.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 19, 2014)

Maybe I'll do the Iron Country profile later, but I need a break for now.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 19, 2014)

That's fine. I just wanted to know about mifune's power and ability. Didn't really learn much that's applicable to the KC, but hey, that's par for the course.


----------



## christoncrutches (Nov 19, 2014)

Dumb question perhaps, but roughly what percentage of the databook is translated (of meaningful parts, anyway)? If there's a good deal left, how much longer do you guys anticipate it taking before the relevant info makes it to here/the wiki?

Thinking about re-reading the manga, but would rather wait until everything is out in the open, so I have full hindsight.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't think anyone here will translate the full book. Turrin is doing rewordings, mostly. And I'm not really translating anything at all. I'm reading the book, and if I find anything that personally interests me, I'm translating it. Other than that, no one's working with the book, I think.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 19, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> That's fine. I just wanted to know about mifune's power and ability. Didn't really learn much that's applicable to the KC, but hey, that's par for the course.


Well him being able to use long-range sword speed slashes (w/o Kurama chakra) I'd think is important.



christoncrutches said:


> Dumb question perhaps, but roughly what percentage of the databook is translated (of meaningful parts, anyway)? If there's a good deal left, how much longer do you guys anticipate it taking before the relevant info makes it to here/the wiki?
> 
> Thinking about re-reading the manga, but would rather wait until everything is out in the open, so I have full hindsight.


Honestly for a full translation of the book your probably going to have to wait for Viz to release a copy. What I'm doing is going through various entries and translating them as close to the original meaning of the Japanese text as I can for some things, other things especially long entries i'm reading them and simply posting descriptions of the highlights or rewordings of them, simply because it would take too long to translate all of these entries and many times they do not carry much new information.

As for when I'll be done. I plan to translate (or at least give details) on all the Jutsu (that I can read, some of the quality is really bad tho), which i'm getting close to finishing (I think). As for profiles, I'll probably be translating or paraphrasing them at my own discretion or via requests, I doubt i'll get through the entire book, but we'll see, i'll basically stop when I stop I guess, for now I'm enjoying doing it because I'm learning more about the Japanese language as I go along which interests me, I suppose when that stops being interesting is when I'll stop.


----------



## Source (Nov 19, 2014)

> Speed of light sword slash flies and assails the enemy! A single blow from the sword techniques of mifune's meitou (legendary sword) Kurosawa comply with this!! (I.E. making the force of the slash fly by moving the sword at the speed of light).



Oh boy.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 19, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> No, he doesn't. Same for light weight.



He certainly has lightweight how else is he levitating 
Isn't he listed as a user? How about the first rock Kage ?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 19, 2014)

He isn't listed, either.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 19, 2014)

Can someone translate (even with a brief summary) at least some of these entries:

Obito


*Spoiler*: __ 









Kakashi


*Spoiler*: __ 









Gai


*Spoiler*: __ 








Some jutsus:


*Spoiler*: __ 























Take all the time you want but please do something from these...


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 19, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> He certainly has lightweight how else is he levitating
> Isn't he listed as a user? How about the first rock Kage ?



The fact that he isn't listed doesn't mean much, I guess. For example Kakashi and Sasuke aren't listed as users of Perfect Susanoo (only Madara is listed) even if they can clearly use it (and actually in a stronger version that the one Madara showed). Then you have Danzo not listed as a Kuchiyose user and so on.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 19, 2014)

Most people already gave Mifune the ability to air-slash, especially since his fodder samurai can do it no problem.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> It destroyed it like any other wall so I don't know really. Considering Kakashi's raikiri was still intact, I'll go ahead and say the wall wasn't "dispersed" but rather destroyed by the push. *http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/689/13*



Yeah, you're right about Raikiri not being effected. I did notice that too. But didn't that happen a few times? Perhaps it's just an inconsistency considering Raiton: Raijū Tsuiga is a Raikiri variant according to the databook, yet it was dispersed by Shinra Tensei. 

And I think it's both. Meaning the ninjutsu negating property of Shinra Tensei destabilized Doryūheki then the shockwave pushed it away.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 19, 2014)

Shinra Tensei doesn't negate ninjutsu. It repels ninjutsu, as every other matter. Obviously most (99%) of ninjutsu attacks are physical so Shinra Tensei repels them and in that sense it negates them.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2014)

So Shinra Tensei negates most ninjutsu by repelling them, basically.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Yeah, you're right about Raikiri not being effected. I did notice that too. But didn't that happen a few times? Perhaps it's just an inconsistency considering Raiton: Raijū Tsuiga is a Raikiri variant according to the databook, yet it was dispersed by Shinra Tensei.
> 
> And I think it's both. Meaning the ninjutsu negating property of Shinra Tensei destabilized Doryūheki then the shockwave pushed it away.



Sadly I am not sure about the mechanics on how it "disperses" ninjutsu. But since  there are differences among properties of ninjutsu, I wouldn't expect ST to effect them all the same. Kakashi's raikiri wasn't dispersed, probably because it was maintained by constant release of chakra through his hand, and the doton wall didn't vanish into thin air like FRS or Raikiri wolf, because it is just a solid constuct so it was just destroyed by the push. 

All in all, ST is a gravitational push and not a shock wave, so I wouldn't expect it to hit its targets like a shockwave.

Imagine a very powerful person putting his hands on  your chest and then pushing you with all his might. The push will disorient you, it may even cause a concussion if you don't brace yourself but the damage will be inflicted when you either hit a wall behind you or fall down. If there is nothing behind you, and after a long flight you land on your ass or back, then you won't suffer much damage. If there is a wall next to your back and you hit the wall full force, well, you are fucked.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 19, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> He certainly has lightweight how else is he levitating
> Isn't he listed as a user? How about the first rock Kage ?



The most annoying thing about this databook is that it's very discrete with jutsu. It won't list someone as a jutsu user if they don't have any feats using it or if their feats of the jutsu are very little.

Kakashi isn't listed as a rasengan user, no kawazi kumite for minato. Just the vague "others" is used. And then we have creation characters who were just missed out, like Kabuto and Danzo not being listed as summoning users, nor are Kakashi, Sasuke and Indra listed as perfect Susanoo users -_-.

The databook gives almost every character multiple elements but no explanation to it and no list of what jutsu they know. This would've been the best databook ever if each character had at least 1 example of what jutsu they could use for each elements.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sadly I am not sure about the mechanics on how it "disperses" ninjutsu. But since  there are differences among properties of ninjutsu, I wouldn't expect ST to effect them all the same. Kakashi's raikiri wasn't dispersed, probably because it was maintained by constant release of chakra through his hand, and the doton wall didn't vanish into thing air like FRS or Raikiri wolf, because it is just a solid constuct so it was just destroyed by the push.



Originally, I thought Shinra Tensei did something special to ninjutsu, but I was mistaken. After looking at the databook entry again and taking the context of that scene in manga consideration (the one where the raiton wolf was dispersed), it seems to just repel most ninjutsu without any "added effect" like Raikiri19 stated. 

So your explanation makes sense to me.



> All in all, ST is a gravitational push and not a shock wave, so I wouldn't expect it to hit its targets like a shockwave.
> 
> Imagine a very powerful person putting his hands on  your chest and then pushing you with his all might. The push will disorient you, it may even cause a concussion if you don't brace yourself but the damage will be inflicted when you either hit a wall behind you or fall down. If there is nothing behind you, and after a long flight you land on your ass or back, then you won't suffer much damage. If there is a wall next to your back and you hit the wall full force, well, you are fucked.



I agree.

After observing the techniques Kakashi did liken Pain's abilities to the attraction / repulsion forces of a magnet, if I remember correctly.

Then there's Chibaku Tensei. The black core has a sort of gravitational pull according to Itachi. Almost like an enhanced Banshō Ten'in.


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 19, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Can someone translate (even with a brief summary) at least some of these entries:
> 
> Obito
> 
> ...





I concur that Obito's profile needs to be completely translated, especially if it has any mention of his ghost feat


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 19, 2014)

Last sentence from page 221, because I was interested in what it says:

７０年余の間に、尾獣を巡る問題は多くの事件や犠牲者を出したのだ。

For a period of over 70 years, the problems concerning the Tailed Beasts have resulted in many incidents and victims.


----------



## Knyght (Nov 20, 2014)

Is there any confirmation for which chakra natures make up Explosion Release?


----------



## KCMNaruto (Nov 20, 2014)

Seelentau, Hi I have request if you accept them.

I would like to know if there is anything new about Kamui in databook IV, especially phasing/going intangible ability, because I am confused how it works. Eariler I thought it requires Obito's focus and reaction time so he turn it on and off manually. However recently most of Obito and Kakashi fans explained it to me, that Obito can either turn it on or off, but his body only phase when something overlap with it.

So which is true ?

Turrin,  Could you please translate Kamui entry, especially if there is separate for Phasing ability ?

Also is there anything about Kurama's special ability or some explanation how Tailed beast roar works and could it repel Amaterasu as Shinra Tensei or no.

Thank you all for your time and efforts


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2014)

by honyakusha-eri

Temari

Profile

Ninja registration number: 53-004

Birthday: August 23 (20 years old, Virgo)

Height: 165 cm

Weight: 47.9 kg

Blood type: O

Personality: Bold, prudent

The fierce whirlwind that blows away all the universe!

She creates gusts using the fan in her hands, wiping out those who stand in her way from a distance! As a talented woman who is rarely moved by anyone, she discovers Shikamaru’s potential to be the foundation of an era, and is determined to create a new ninja world with him.

Caption: As a supporter of the young Kazekage, and as Gaara’s sister, she leads the advance of the allied shinobi.


----------



## Sinedd (Nov 20, 2014)

please


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hamura 

Hokage 

Text with the arrow ←(where Nagato crying) 

chunin exam 

Small pieces of the left below   

Kagami and Mikoto 

Udon and Biwako 

Teuchi 

Sharingan


----------



## ryz (Nov 20, 2014)

Has Neji's page been done?


----------



## Knyght (Nov 20, 2014)

Sinedd said:


> Hamura



I believe this is it:

For the sake of the world, the younger brother with the byakugan paired up with his older brother to seal their mother. Together with his older brother Hagoromo, he sealed the Juubi. After the battle, he became head of the Ootsutsuki clan, and together with the rest of the clan, he migrated to the moon that was created from Chibaku Tensei to watch over the Gedo Mazo and the vessel of the Juubi.



ryz said:


> Has Neji's page been done?


----------



## Faustus (Nov 20, 2014)

Knuckle said:


> After the battle, he became head of the Ootsutsuki clan, and together with the rest of the clan, *he migrated to the moon* that was created from Chibaku Tensei to watch over the Gedo Mazo and the vessel of the Juubi.



Wut? 

Is it legit?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes.

And no, no information about Bakuton and its natures.


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 20, 2014)

Faustus said:


> Wut?
> 
> Is it legit?



This has been known for months.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2014)

> The fierce whirlwind that blows away all the universe!



Does that conform Temati's wind = Madara's PS's slash in power.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 20, 2014)

> *She creates gusts using the fan in her hands, wiping out those who stand  in her way from a distance!* As a talented woman who is rarely moved by  anyone, she discovers Shikamaru’s potential to be the foundation of an  era, and is determined to create a new  with him.





poor temari. she didn't deserve to end up as pairing fodder in the end.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 20, 2014)

I remember there being sections on Haku. I don't suppose they said anything interesting or important, did they?

Also, if Tsunade's profile was already done, it would be nice to know, but I'm not sure if I've seen a page of it lying around anywhere.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 20, 2014)

Finally my DB4 arrived  There is a page where Itachi (I think I read Itachi there  ) was going to have a scar on his chin


----------



## Corax (Nov 20, 2014)

Updated shinra-tensei description (added comments under picture)


> Shinra-tensei (All-Nature Repulsion).
> Ninjutsu, Keke-genkai, offensive, defensive, close range.
> Users:Nagato
> Invisible hand of God, that repels anything in creation!
> ...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 20, 2014)

HAHAHA

Come on guys, still want to say Shinra Tensei doesn't do any damage? You guys who know who you are. 

Seems like Preta Path, and Kisame's jutsu, are useless against Shinra Tensei.

Though it _does_ suggest why Obito and Sasuke haven't been demonstrating Shinra Tensei; they didn't master _all_ the chakra elements. 

Nagato and Hagoromo did, obviously. Madara... I think he did, personally. Otherwise I don't see why he'd be able to use CT. Then there's the fact his mastery and skill allowed him to use Kekkei Genkai such as Mokuton and Ranton. Also Madara likely used Shinra Tensei for the few seconds he had his Rinnegan when he was revived; how he escaped Hashirama and Sai's sealing.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 20, 2014)

Suirō Sameodori no Jutsu

*A chakra eating dance! A giant prison of water amasses on the ground!*

"Suiton Dai Bakusuishouha" covers the environment surrounding  the enemy in one body of water, a gigantic water prison is created. The oppoent is shut away underwater, where breath is impossible, except for those who possesses the ninja sword Samehada and the ability to fuse with it to become a half-merman. The prey's movements are supplemented and taken away (I think, tough one). Samehada is aligned with ones body, than the opponents chakra and life are shaved away, the person is cornered by suffocation. Kisame's strong point is capturing someone alive with this Jutsu.

With Kisame in the middle, the water prison's movement is connected to his. To slip out of the large prison is not possible, liberated from the ground Kisame's movements become faster. 

Sution Daikoudan no Jutsu

*The shark's roar eats and shredded to pieces the enemy jutsu, while one's own power restores!!*

A massive chakra bullet in the shape of a large shark, the Jutsu bursts towards the target it's aimed at. It has the ability to absorb the enemies chakra and change that into ones own power. The large shark stores the opponents chakra in it's belly, it's  bottomless appetite is sated by it's fangs shredding the enemy to pieces 

The opponent's and this jutsu clash, the chakra is eaten which results in a massive release


----------



## Turrin (Nov 20, 2014)

Kisame was the most popular member to task with chapturing Jinchuuriki in Akatsuki. 

So I guess he probably caught some other tailed beasts besides Yonbi.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 20, 2014)

"To slip out of the large prison is not possible"

Well that isn't true


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 20, 2014)

Guys, why don't you post your translations in the collection thread?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 20, 2014)

Inb4 people start claiming Naruto is faster than the speed of light. Why these databooks throw out ridiculous hyperbole like that I've no idea.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 20, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Come on guys, still want to say Shinra Tensei doesn't do any damage? You guys who know who you are.



The description says "repell." It doesn't say "hit." And it says targets suffer damage after they collide. What else do you want ?



Altair21 said:


> Inb4 people start claiming Naruto is faster than the speed of light. Why these databooks throw out ridiculous hyperbole like that I've no idea.



Nah. People have learned by now, probably.

Itachi's water fang bullet is also @ the "speed of light."


----------



## SaiST (Nov 20, 2014)

I like how they say it's impossible to avoid even one swing, while showing Naruto doing just that in the sole panel in which it's used.

Good ol' Data Book hyperbole.


----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> The description says "repell." It doesn't say "hit." And it says targets suffer damage after they collide. What else do you want ?



I think it says the opposite:



Corax said:


> forces its targets to collide together with a great force and put out additional damage, combined together with the initial force (shock wave) it puts up even more damage.



The initial force and the collision both cause damage.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 20, 2014)

Sage Art: Yin Release Lightning Dispatch added to the last post in the collection thread 

getting a bad reputation for a translation, nice! That's exactly what pushes me to do more! Thanks


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> I think it says the opposite:



It actually doesn't 




> The initial force and the collision both cause damage.



Of course, the harder you'r pushed the harder you collide.

I also never said the push doesn't inflict damage. I said the main damage comes from the collision.



SaiST said:


> I like how they say it's impossible to avoid even one swing, while showing Naruto doing just that in the sole panel in which it's used.
> 
> Good ol' Data Book hyperbole.



or like saying "no ninjutsu can avoid its fury" in regards to Amaterasu, with the panel of Ama engulfing Obito. Didn't he like avoid it a few seconds after ?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 20, 2014)

:/ Reiterates what Inton is all about, but doesn't specify how that's actually applied to the Raiton Senjutsu.

Boo!

*Booooo!!*


----------



## Turrin (Nov 20, 2014)

When it comes to the DB hyperbola i think it just comes down to knowing how to read it. For example some things are just figures of speech, like the range of Itachi's Magatama. I mean the context is clearly telling you that Magatama has a huge range when it says it can travel 1,000 miles, but it doesn't literally mean 1,000 miles it's just a turn of phrase.

Besides that there are clearly ranks of hype in mind with the DB. For example, some things use the Kanji for "fast", than others use the Kanji for "very"-fast or they are already "fast" but their speed can be increased by various things, than you got things that are called ultra-fast, than you got things that get compared to the speed of sound (or higher), and than you get things that are compared to flashes of light (or light speed). So no they aren't actually Light-speed, but obviously the things compared to light-speed are suppose to be seen as faster than all that other stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 20, 2014)

I really don't think it's Raiton... any wishes from the minor technique list, SaiST?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 20, 2014)

Hrrmm... Kamui Raikiri and/or Genjutsu: Sharingan, please.

You think that, rather than recomposing his chakra to lightning, he just created the lightning with Inton?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 20, 2014)

I actually wanted to do Genjutsu: Sharingan, because the first word is "Tsukuyomi". x)

I don't know, but if it was Raiton, then every Raiton would be Inton, huh? It has to be different from Raiton in some way.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 20, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> I actually wanted to do Genjutsu: Sharingan, because the first word is "Tsukuyomi". x)


*In the description*. Just makin' that clear so the handful of individuals I've argued with on this matter here don't get all uppity and jump to conclusions.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 20, 2014)

Done. Wasn't anything interesting, as I thought.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 20, 2014)

._. Why does this book keep crushin' on my hopes 'n dreams?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 20, 2014)

C's Lightning Release Genjutsu is dubbed "Taiton" instead of "Raiton". 

They failed so often with this book, it's almost embarassing.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 20, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> C's Lightning Release Genjutsu is dubbed "Taiton" instead of "Raiton".
> 
> They failed so often with this book, it's almost embarassing.


I fairness to the DB the manga itself had a-lot of typos.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 20, 2014)

Did we ever find out who fucked up village hidden in the whirlpools in the databook?


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Nov 20, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Come on guys, still want to say Shinra Tensei doesn't do any damage? You guys who know who you are.
> 
> Seems like Preta Path, and Kisame's jutsu, are useless against Shinra Tensei.


Wait, wtf? Who the hell said Preta/Kisame could counter ST? It's a wave of force, not a chakra bomb.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 21, 2014)

so A (4th Raikage) was named after A (1st Raikage)?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 21, 2014)

All Raikage are named A.


----------



## Knyght (Nov 21, 2014)

Seelentau, if you're doing the mini jutsu then could you translate Juugo's three jutsu? I've always been interested in his abilities.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 21, 2014)

Thought about doing them. I was asked to translate the stuff about Senjutsu from the databook, so Imma just throw those techniques in.
But it'll take some time, not earlier than Sunday.


----------



## Klue (Nov 21, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> It actually doesn't
> 
> 
> Of course, the harder you'r pushed the harder you collide.
> ...



Your last post credited all of the damage to the collision, Databook says the opposite.



			
				Grimmjowsensei said:
			
		

> but the damage will be inflicted when you either hit a wall behind you or fall down. If there is nothing behind you, and after a long flight you land on your ass or back, then you won't suffer much damage.



My point though, is the Databook doesn't treat the initial push as a trivial thing, even if most of the damage comes from the collision. But come to think of it, the way you describe it easily explains how Naruto's clones survived the jutsu (right before the final Rasengan which ended Pain), but it doesn't explain how even concrete is reduced to shit.

Whateves.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 21, 2014)

Well the description for Sasuke just confirmed that the straight tomoe is NOT the EMS as it says Sasuke awakened the straight tomoe when he awakened his MS. And it was also confirmed that Sasuke surpassed Itachi in ninjutsu and doujutsu after awakening the EMS so that's just another dent in those who deny that.


----------



## Klue (Nov 21, 2014)

How was Sasuke and Madara the only two to have awakened a straight tomoe if it's just an MS? 

No further insight given; I swear this Databook is useless.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> How was Sasuke and Madara the only two to have awakened a straight tomoe if it's just an MS?
> 
> No further insight given; I swear this Databook is useless.



Probably some sort of unique MS since they're both reincarnations of Indra.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 21, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Well the description for Sasuke just confirmed that the straight tomoe is NOT the EMS as it says Sasuke awakened the straight tomoe when he awakened his MS. And it was also confirmed that Sasuke surpassed Itachi in ninjutsu and doujutsu after awakening the EMS so that's just another dent in those who deny that.



Who said Sasuke with EMS was weaker than Itachi ? 

 PS puts him on a different tier all together.

edit : This actually destroys the whole notion that MS Sasuke was superior to Itachi like some people were claiming. They know who they are


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Nov 21, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> All Raikage are named A.



That's not their actual names. Those are traditional titles given to the Raikage.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 21, 2014)

_"In exchange for Itachi’s life, “Chokutomo”/Straight tomoe of the Mangekyou Sharingan were awakened."_

... ​
The Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan was the most plausible conclusion, since we know it has nothing to do with the literal shape of the Mangekyō Sharingan's Tomoe Seal. The Data Book just debunked this, then left us completely hanging.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 21, 2014)

_The First Hokage's wife, and the Kunoichi who kept the Kyuubi inside her body. This girl became the Jinchuuriki of the Hidden Village of the Leaf, even though *her life would be one of abusive loneliness*, because ?The Village I love, is the Village I'll support and protect? was the belief she had, carried on her body_​Huh, what?


----------



## Knyght (Nov 21, 2014)

Another way of describing the unfortunate lifestyle of a jinchuuriki, I guess.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 21, 2014)

Hexa said:


> _The First Hokage's wife, and the Kunoichi who kept the Kyuubi inside her body. This girl became the Jinchuuriki of the Hidden Village of the Leaf, even though *her life would be one of abusive loneliness*, because “The Village I love, is the Village I'll support and protect” was the belief she had, carried on her body_​Huh, what?



Hashirama abused his wife confirmed.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 21, 2014)

Ew she was on some naruto female clone shit seeing as she preaching about not giving in to hatred and loving alot before she died despite being treated like shit.

Glad she didn't get much exposure...


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 21, 2014)

Hexa said:


> _The First Hokage's wife, and the Kunoichi who kept the Kyuubi inside her body. This girl became the Jinchuuriki of the Hidden Village of the Leaf, even though *her life would be one of abusive loneliness*, because ?The Village I love, is the Village I'll support and protect? was the belief she had, carried on her body_​Huh, what?



I know, right?

This passage is odd considering what Mito told Kushina.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 21, 2014)

Hm, I really don't think that the book talks about Sasuke's normal MS, since the picture is showing the eternal MS, which still is just an MS.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 21, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hashirama abused his wife confirmed.


I think it's more like Hashirama was always more focused on...other people. 

With Sharingan.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 21, 2014)

Also, here is the Haku page. Is there a translation available?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 21, 2014)

In my opinion, that manga never really makes much of a distinction between Mangekyou Sharingan and the eternal version.

I don't see any difference between them other than the fact one makes you blind and one doesn't.

Sasuke with MS was the same as Itachi, but with EMS he surpassed him because it wasn't limiting or a burden on him physically.

Obito just had regular MS, but wasn't hindered by it due to Senju augmentation. It didn't need to literally be EMS for him to be formidable.

Kakashi & Itachi were formidable enough with regular MS.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2014)

page 234
Uchiha Reflection (Uchiha Gaeshi)
Ninjutsu,close range,defensive,offensive, B-rank.
Users: Uchiha Madra/Uchiha Obito

The fan that produces the rough wind!
Uchiha family member s specialty to fan the fire is in their blood (this is why fan is their clan symbol,their pride- TN). Madra s weapon Gumbai Uchiwa (war fan) is a honorific, inherited from previous clansmen generations, carved of an unique spirit (sacred) tree "ryouju" from which only special ritual instruments are made.
This fan has a bound ability to convert incoming chakra to wind nature manipulation (seishitsu). By using the fan s stiffness,it returns back the enemy's jutsu in a burst of a violent storm,this is the “Uchiha reflection”nature. During the era of the warring kingdoms Madara killed many ninja by their own ninjutsu.
Picture 1: During the stage of the 4-th Great Ninja War Madara used this war fan to absorb Naruto' s "Chou mini bijudama".
Picture 2. And instantly converted into wind nature transformation. Strong gust of wind blew away Naruto' s shadow clone.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 21, 2014)

Corax said:


> page 234
> Uchiha Reflection (Uchiha Gaeshi)
> Ninjutsu,close range,defensive,offensive, B-rank.
> Users: Uchiha Madra/Uchiha Obito
> ...



Finally something worth while and detailed from this Databook. 
Dat Madara.


----------



## Zef (Nov 21, 2014)

Does Sasuke have any Jutsu in the Databook besides enton, and Genjutsu: Sharingan?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 21, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> In my opinion, that manga never really makes much of a distinction between Mangekyou Sharingan and the eternal version.
> 
> I don't see any difference between them other than the fact one makes you blind and one doesn't.
> 
> ...



The manga somehow indicates a difference in power though, and restoring its light isn't the whole of it. *http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/689/13*
*http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/689/13*

It might be something that Kishimoto forgot about or just sweeped under the rug though.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay, that information regarding Madara's Gunbai was pretty neat. Kishimoto really should have just made that the Bashōsen. 

Since it's an Uchiha heirloom, it's a pity Sasuke didn't end up inheriting it. Would've been infinitely more useful than his Kusanagi no Tsurugi.



Zef said:


> Does Sasuke have any Jutsu in the Databook besides enton, and Genjutsu: Sharingan?


Don't think so. He may not have been listed as a user of them, but Kanzentai Susanoō and Isō: Susanoō were both _"new"_ techniques he used throughout the period the 4th Data Book covers.

Enton: Susanoō Kagutsuchi is the only semi-new technique he used that wasn't listed... And, possibly the black Chidori he used against Madara; but assuming it was of similar composition, that was already revealed as Habataku Chidori in the 2nd Data Book.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2014)

Page 300
 Yagai (Night Guy).
 Taijutsu, close range, offensive, S-rank.
 Users: Maito Guy

 Like a young crimson dragon cutting through the space fabric ( kūkan) the ultimate flying-kick!

 Maito Guy utilizes the taijuts move,inherited from his father - “the 8 celestial gates”. To unravel the final dragon mystery you have to open the last ”death gate” and sacrifice your life (poetic,inst it?TN). From the red stream emission (Guy s blood and chakra. TN), in a form of a red burning chakra the great dragon rises, flying out of the ribcage, absolutely unprecedented kick that hits the opponent and beats (turns) him into nothing. It s power is off limits, overturns the knowledge of anything that taijutsu is capable off, it twists and bends the sky (sora) itself on contact, even right side of the body of the strongest ninja Madara was completely destroyed.
Picture: Flying above the heavens the great dragon that holds your life or death (destiny) in his claws!But, Guy easily commits his life and passes his will of fire to the next generation young leafs!

 TN: Personally I love this one,it is highly poetic. Why Yagai (Night Gai)? Where are 5 beast in Chinese mythology: morning peacock , afternoon tiger , evening elephant and night dragon. Guy becomes the dragon himself. So this is why his last jutsu ins't called 夜竜 , but 夜ガイto show that “blood of the dragon” is flowing through his veins, as he is as noble and courageous as the legendary dragons.

 P.S As for kukan (space fabric). To be fair I dont know. In jutsu description it bends sky (sora), in preamble it cuts throw the space fabric (kukan), but all preambles are highly metaphorical. May be someone with greater knowledge in Japanese can translate it better.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 21, 2014)

Sasuke is listed as a user of Isō: Susanoo.
Also, the macron o is wrong there. ;P


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2014)

Any difference between Iso and Kanzentai Susano?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 21, 2014)

Iso is just when you pull Susanoo over Kurama. Kanzentai Susanoo is actually called Kanseitai Susanoo.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2014)

So does this mean that anyone can pull any version of Susanoo over Kurama if he has enough chakra?Sasuke likely has complete version,but only with Hagoromo's chakra. Susanoo in chapter 650 looked more like normal one.


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 21, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Can someone translate (even with a brief summary) at least some of these entries:
> 
> Obito
> 
> ...




For the love of fuck someone please translate Obito's entry. Obito has performed some of the most controversial feats in the manga and most of the remaining questions that have yet to be resolved revolve around him


----------



## SaiST (Nov 21, 2014)

Corax said:


> Susanoō in chapter 650 looked more like normal one.


If you're referring to the very end of the chapter, t's not like the normal cloaked Susanoō with the beaked hood that he gained after acquiring the Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan. It took on the long, angular nose that was particular to the stabilized, _"Kanseitai"_(thanks for the correction, Seelentau. ;p) Susanoō we've seen.

In fact, it was because of that nose that some suspected that he had gained the ability to use Kanseitai Susanoō. Those suspicions turned out to be true in the next chapter as we saw the completion of what Sasuke started at the end of 650.



Seelentau said:


> Sasuke is listed as a user of Isō: Susanoo.


wewps 



> _Also, the macron o is wrong there. ;P_


You mean Susano[highlight]ō[/highlight]? Thought it was appropriate, given how some pronounce the name as Susano-oh, or Susanowa, and so on.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 21, 2014)

Isn't it Susano'o?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 21, 2014)

Kuchiyose Gedou Mazou

*Everything is snatched away by the Outher Path's  Giant Dragon whirling about!!*

Kuchiyose Mazou is the container for the Bijuu chakra, it works as an enslavement jutsu. A dragon is released from the Mazou Kuchiyose, it possess enough power to absorb the Bijuu chakra, with a mere touch ones chakra sticks too it. It's different than the normal summoning blood contract, instead the jutsu user runs the risk of having their life absorbed. Nagato successfully used this Jutsu, because due to his clan's bloodline he possessed a large amount of life energy. 

One touch the chakra instantly sticks to the raging dragon.

---------
So it doesn't rip souls, but rather chakra sticks too it, that seems more broken to me.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 21, 2014)

It depends on the transcription system. I use Hepburn, so it's _su-sa-no-o_. Susano'o is legit, too. But Susanoō is definitely wrong. :x


----------



## SaiST (Nov 21, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> It depends on the transcription system. I use Hepburn, so it's _su-sa-no-o_. Susano'o is legit, too. But Susanoō is definitely wrong. :x


Had no idea. Well, thanks again.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 21, 2014)

Jigokudou

*It's a heartless act to manipulate life and death by calling on the ruler of hades!!*

The soul of the living is pulled out in-order to be eaten, this hijutsu (hidden jutsu, I.E. clan jutsu) calls out the ruler of hades. To lay down life's burden unconditionally the soul is eaten. The power is drawn out the instant the jutsu users touches (litterally to lay ones hands on) someone, resistance is impossible. Once grasped the person can only await death. Directed towards judging the authenticity of the answer to the question, the gift of a tranquil death awaits a person who states falsehoods.

Because Rikudou's power is, authority over the god who rules over life and death. To let live and to kill, entrusting everything to the ruler of hades.


----------



## Klue (Nov 21, 2014)

When someone finds the time.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 21, 2014)

Hagoromo and his powers are getting hyped to hell and back in this book.

I knew i was right stating he was above madara.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 21, 2014)

You weren't right about anything.

Hagoromo is the literal messiah of shinobi where all their powers are derived from.

His mother was the literal god.

Of course he was the most powerful.

That wasn't ever going to be debatable.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 21, 2014)

Sword of the Morning said:


> That's not their actual names. Those are traditional titles given to the Raikage.



True. But they might as well be seeing how Darui is the only Raikage with a real name. 

Shodai Raikage, Nidaime Raikage, Sandaime Raikage, and Yondaime Raikage ー all got shafted. And I thought names are important in this story.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think  A, B, and C are just titles. The Raikages probably had real names before.

A = Raikage, B = Jinchuuriki, C = Raikage Bodyguard.

The Jinchuuriki before Killer B was Blue B.

Darui is probably called A now too.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 21, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> You weren't right about anything.
> 
> Hagoromo is the literal messiah of shinobi where all their powers are derived from.
> 
> ...



There was a healthy amount of people claiming madara with the god tree absorbed and three eyes was greater than hagoromo. I doubt they would show their faces now though.

My statement was more of a jab at them rather than a "phew guess i was right after all" type of thing.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay sorry.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 21, 2014)

Was Hiruzen's/Buudha's 5 element blast translated? Or rather, did it even get an entry?

Also, I don't suppose anybody would like to translate the Haku page I posted last page or so, I can post it again if you want.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 21, 2014)

Nah hiruzen element storm didn't get a entry. Not as bad as madara's meteor and naruto super mini tail beast ball rasengan thing not getting an entry i guess.

Yet naruto's reverse sexy jutsu get a entry tho...


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2014)

Neither was Minato's one handed seal! 

oh well, I guess that was expected though, this Databook covers so many chapters!
had kishi kept his 3 years pace per Databook, we would have had much more information and details probably.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 21, 2014)

Ningendou

*Instant communion of mind with mind!*
*Holding ones psyche in the palm of their hand the soul is robbed!!* 

Pain Rikudou possesses a power similar to causing the death of a human being, one of the abilities among the six. To pull out a human beings soul, is a jutsu to snatch away ones life. 

The hand guides the soul to ascend to heaven. One's final moments come when the hand is placed on their head, everyone of ones own feelings/thoughts not a single one is out of reach, an exceedingly inhuman ninjutsu. An Indispensable device, in several seconds the caster will be inside ones head and be able to read their memories, on occasion to investigate a target the opponent is cross examined, it's then that it displays maximum effectiveness. Consent or refusal as it were, opponent information is deciphered. As thought is prohibited a quite fear approaches, a power that is "a work of god", it's possible to say this jutsu is taboo!

The end comes when ones memories are read, it's only natural that instant death comes to those that are useless.

---------

K guys/gals, this was the toughest one to translates since Mu's entry, so while I feel I got the meaning of each line down, there is times I felt myself heavily rewording more so than other entries. Just an fyi.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 21, 2014)

nice poetry that is what i'm looking for that type of stuff.

Does is get any better than this? I'm lovin it.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 21, 2014)

I still think it's kind of lame that Jigokudou and Ningendou are both soul rip powers that have secondary interrogation purposes. I feel like they should have just been combined into just Jigokudou and Ningendou should have been something else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 21, 2014)

True. But there is a bright side naraka path can still restore people right. That's a little difference.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 21, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Nah hiruzen element storm didn't get a entry. Not as bad as madara's meteor and naruto super mini tail beast ball rasengan thing not getting an entry i guess.
> 
> Yet naruto's reverse sexy jutsu get a entry tho...



What about the Buudha statue? Or Spiral Zetsu? Surely one of them gained an entry that talked about the element storm?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 21, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> What about the Buudha statue? Or Spiral Zetsu? Surely one of them gained an entry that talked about the element storm?



Unfortunately i didn't see spiral zetsu multi element blast get a entry either 

They just ignored going in-depth about them


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 21, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> There was a healthy amount of people claiming madara with the god tree absorbed and three eyes was greater than hagoromo. I doubt they would show their faces now though.
> 
> My statement was more of a jab at them rather than a "phew guess i was right after all" type of thing.



Hey there. 

Buying into the DB hype, I see. In the end it's just like all the hype about Hiruzen being the greatest thing since sliced bread when his actual showing made him look borderline fodder next to the other Hokages. I can point at that recent post in the translation thread saying that Gai was able to hurt Madara, _the strongest shinobi_, too, if I wanted. Databook hype is fun, but not particularly useful when trying to tier-list. 

We never saw Hagoromo fight. We never saw Rikudou Madara fight properly, either, but we do know that he had general RS powers + the powers he gained from absorbing the shinju, which potentially does indeed put him higher than the RS himself.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 21, 2014)

At least Haku got a panel. 

Which I still want translated by the way, if anybody is interested:


----------



## Turrin (Nov 21, 2014)

Hagoromo is way above Madara, i'm sorry, but he just is. 

Madara had the power of the Juubi and Rinnegan.

Hagoromo had the power of the Juubi so that cancels out, but he was better at utilizing the Rinnegan. On-top of that he had the Yin/Yang Tattoos, Rikudou-Sennin-Modo, and the ability to call back any deceased person he wants to fight alongside him. He's vastly more knowledgable than Madara and has WOF. Madara stands no chance whatsoever. 

And that's w/o bringing forward a shred of the DB's hype, that's just stating the facts. Madara was the greatest shinobi, because Hagoromo and Kaguya are not shinobi; Hagoromo practiced Ninshuu and Kaguya was a God that existed before the concept of a Shinobi was even invented; and DBIV doesn't cover the Naruto and Sasuke battle.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hey there.
> 
> Buying into the DB hype, I see. In the end it's just like all the hype about Hiruzen being the greatest thing since sliced bread when his actual showing made him look borderline fodder next to the other Hokages. I can point at that recent post in the translation thread saying that Gai was able to hurt Madara, _the strongest shinobi_, too, if I wanted. Databook hype is fun, but not particularly useful when trying to tier-list.
> 
> We never saw Hagoromo fight. We never saw Rikudou Madara fight properly, either, but we do know that he had general RS powers + the powers he gained from absorbing the shinju, which potentially does indeed put him higher than the RS himself.



the first and second databook are outdated now. Hiruzen at the time defeated both Hashirama and Tobirama at the same time with clones. 

this Databook however, is NOT outdated. 
(except for Naruto and Sasuke's battle)


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hey there.


I got caught being bad i'm ashamed 



> Buying into the DB hype, I see. In the end it's just like all the hype about Hiruzen being the greatest thing since sliced bread when his actual showing made him look borderline fodder next to the other Hokages. I can point at that recent post in the translation thread saying that Gai was able to hurt Madara, _the strongest shinobi_, too, if I wanted. Databook hype is fun, but not particularly useful when trying to tier-list.


Hiruzen got retconned for hashirama tho in terms of god of shinobi hype. He still the professor however . But yeah he is weaker than them overall. 

Madara being the strongest shinobi tho? Eeehhh 



> We never saw Hagoromo fight.
> We never saw Rikudou Madara fight properly, either, *but we do know that he had general RS powers* + the powers he gained from absorbing the shinju, which potentially does indeed put him higher than the RS himself.



We never saw either go all out sure. But the bold is not quite correct.

RS
Creation of all things
Benefits of being the jinchuriki of the full ten tails unlike madara
Six path senjutsu
Rinnegan mastery 
His treasured tools
The ability to potentially use his moon sized chibaku tensei on his own.

Madara
All of what i stated above besides COAT, full ten tails, six path senjutsu(he had the coffin seal instead) and his treasured tools. Madara however had things that hags didn't like the full god tree and his thrid eye which let him use IT(which hagoromo is immune too).

Sure madara has a bunch of stuff he ain't show but so did hagoromo presumably. From the list above tho it would like hagoromo got quite a lead.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 22, 2014)

Now only Narudo's profile left!


----------



## Jad (Nov 22, 2014)

Can someone translate Might Guy's profile and also his Soshuuga (Nunchukus) entry?

Or link me to already translated ones?


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Kuchiyose Gedou Mazou
> 
> *Everything is snatched away by the Outher Path's  Giant Dragon whirling about!!*
> 
> ...


Why do you think so?Because dragons not only kill in an instant,but also can destroy chakra based attacks and defenses(ninjutsu)?May be,but not many jutsu could stop phantom/incorporeal dragons anyway.


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> When someone finds the time.


Everybody (all people) eye pattern also has been changed  to the "Rinnegan" under the effects of this jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> The ability to potentially use his moon sized chibaku tensei on his own.



He owns the full/unique Yin/Yang power he shared with Sasuke and Naruto, but he cannot use the 6P Chibaku Tensei on his own — according to the Databook.

It simply requires two people: one with 6P Yin, the other with 6P Yang, and both with the 6P Senjutsu.

But it's still possible, I guess. DB3's entry for Susano'o comes to mind. Still trips people up to this day.


----------



## The greatest evil (Nov 22, 2014)

hashirama profile
Uchiha Sasuke by OrganicDinosaur


----------



## Turrin (Nov 22, 2014)

Corax said:


> Why do you think so?Because dragons not only kill in an instant,but also can destroy chakra based attacks and defenses(ninjutsu)?May be,but not many jutsu could stop phantom/incorporeal dragons anyway.


Because it can be used for defensive purposes as well. Such as absorbing the chakra out of the enemies Jutsu. Also if GM is absorbing chakra out of people/jutsu like it does the Bijuu it's obviously becoming stronger as it absorbs more chakra.


----------



## ZE (Nov 22, 2014)

I remember when the other databooks came out, I couldn't wait to get my hands on them. I still have the japanese version of the second and third databooks even though I don't read japanese. 

But this one... I couldn't care less. Still can't believe Madara's meteor jutsu isn't explained or mentioned.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 22, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Hagoromo is way above Madara, i'm sorry, but he just is.
> 
> Madara had the power of the Juubi and Rinnegan.
> 
> ...


how does any of this make it "what it is" when Madara had the Shinju's power and Hagoromo didn't? Just out of curiosity, what Rinnegan feats does Hagoromo has attributed to him that makes him "way above" Madara? Hagoromo had some nice tricks, but simply having nice tricks doesn't equate to someone being stronger. Going by your logic, Itachi is way above Sasuke even though the latter is clearly stronger. I don't remember seeing anything that puts Hagoromo above Madara, especially given the severe lack of feats Hagoromo even has combat wise.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 22, 2014)

Shuradou

*A dangerous armored weapon that holds the repulsive wish for a person's blood!*

One of Rikudo's techniques where arms/weapons are summoned (w/ Kuchiyose) make ones own body into a weapon. To toy with the enemy through the usage of Taijutsu normally humanly impossible one can disgustingly change their shape at will. The enemy suffers a certain death blow. Summoning  (again Kuchiyose) unknown bombardment weapons that have yet to be manufactured in the Ninja World, in order to cope with the opponent, different weapons are equipped to match the enemies flow during battle. 

Arms increase, a fierce attack that pressures the enemy. A godsend to take advantage of the chink in the enemies armor through the use of various tactics.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 22, 2014)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> how does any of this make it "what it is" when Madara had the Shinju's power and Hagoromo didn't? .


Hagoromo had the Juubi's power he just didn't have Gedou Mazou as it was sealed in the moon. I suppose Madara did have that, but he also lacked half of Kurama's power and some of the power of the other Bijuu, which Hagoromo had, which excels the Gedou's Mazou's power. If you want to get technical. 



> Just out of curiosity, what Rinnegan feats does Hagoromo has attributed to him that makes him "way above" Madara?


Hagoromo could use all the paths perfectly:

Jigokudou
Ningendou
Shuradou
Chikushōdō
Gakidō
Gedō
Tendō

Gakidō was presumably the only path Madara both displayed and was on par with Hagoromo at. Jigokudou, Ningendou, Shuradou, and Chikushōdō he never even displayed. Tendō he could use Chibaku-Tensei with, but it was nothing compared to Hagoromo who could form the ultimate Chibaku Tensei with the Yin/Yang Tattoos. Gedo he could use so far as summoning Gedou Mazou, but Hagoromo could use it to bring back deceased warriors to fight for him and utilize Gedou Rinnei Tensei. 



> Hagoromo had some nice tricks, but simply having nice tricks doesn't equate to someone being stronger. Going by your logic, Itachi is way above Sasuke even though the latter is clearly stronger. I don't remember seeing anything that puts Hagoromo above Madara, especially given the severe lack of feats Hagoromo even has combat wise.


We don't have to see it, we are told of his powers and those powers excel Madara's. He had better command over the Rinnegan Dojutsu, he had more Bijuu power, his Sennin Modo was vastly superior, he had the Yin/Yang Tatooo's, which Madara lacks, has the 5 Treasure tools which Madara lacks, and he was a vastly more wise as well as brilliant individual. There is no reason not to put Hagoromo above Madara, literally only Kaguya can step to Hagoromo, but that's because she literally draws her power from every living thing on the planet. 

And I don't even get the Sasuke and Itachi example. Sasuke was stronger than Itachi because he had better abilities than Itachi, greater raw power, and greater mastery of his Dojutsu; all things Hagoromo has over Madara. Though at least in Itachi vs Sasuke case, Itachi is still probably more intelligent than final battle Sasuke and has the WOF which Sasuke lacks, while in the case of Hagoromo Madara doesn't even have that over him.


----------



## Zef (Nov 22, 2014)

The only thing Madara has over Hagaromo is immortality due to absorbing the Shinju. Other than that Hagaraomo babyshakes, and seals him in Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2014)

> but Hagoromo could use it to bring back deceased warriors to fight for him and utilize Gedou Rinnei Tensei.


But wouldn't it kill him,according to the new data book info?Well possibly he can like Nagato use Preta path to revitalize, but mechanics of Gedou Rinne Tensei are still unclear.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 22, 2014)

Turrin/Seelentau

can you translate this?
(全ての術がケタ違い…)


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Turrin/Seelentau
> 
> can you translate this?
> (全ての術がケタ違い…)


I would say: the jutsu of completely different progression (not mathematical,in the sense of superior rank/level).


----------



## Turrin (Nov 22, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Turrin/Seelentau
> 
> can you translate this?
> (全ての術がケタ違い?)


can you give me the actual page



Corax said:


> But wouldn't it kill him,according to the new data book info?Well possibly he can like Nagato use Preta path to revitalize, but mechanics of Gedou Rinne Tensei are still unclear.


That's not Gedou Rinnei Tensei. Gedou Rinnei Tensei returns the spirit to the flesh, but what Hagoromo did was just bring back the spirit.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 22, 2014)

Corax said:


> I would say: the jutsu of completely different progression (not mathematical,in the sense of superior rank/level).


thanks!


Turrin said:


> can you give me the actual page



Sure:
here is the page


Here's how Game Gogakuen translated it

*Spoiler*: __ 





マダラに…大蛇丸に…狙われし柱間の細胞
Hashirama's sought-after cells... in Madara... in Orochimaru
マダラが造った柱間の人造体
Hashirama's artificial body of Madara's creation
類いまれなる回復力を持つ柱間の肉体は、他者の体においてもその能力を発揮する。
The unparalleled recovery ability of Hashirama's body could even exhibit that ability in the bodies of others.
マダラは、終末の谷の戦いで手にした柱間の細胞を傷口に移植することで生きながらえた。
Madara lived on by transplanting into a wound Hashirama's cells that he obtained in the Battle of the Valley of the End.
さらに、外道魔像を触媒にして生きた細胞を培養し、柱間の人造体を製造。
In addition, by using the Demon Statue as a catalyst, he cultivated living cells to create an artificial body of Hashirama.
瀕死の重傷を負ったオビトも、人造体を半身に植えつけられたことで傷を癒すことができたのだ。
Even the critically wounded Obito healed his injuries by transplanting half of an artificial body.
柱間の細胞を植え付けた場所には顔が浮かび上がる。
Hashirama's face appears wherever his cells have been implanted.
細胞は生きているが意識はない。
The cells are alive, but have no awareness.
大蛇丸の人体実験の果てに…
As a result of Orochimaru's human experiments...
不老不死という飽くなき野望を抱く大蛇丸にとって、柱間の再生能力は重要な研究対象だった。
For Orochimaru, who had an insatiable desire for immortality, Hashirama's regenerative abilities were a critical target of research.
その細胞に秘められた力を我がものにせんと実験が繰り返され、禁じられた術の開発に悪用される 。
In order to make the power hidden in the cells his, he repeated experiments and misused them for the development of forbidden arts.
初代のクローンであるヤマトも哀しき産物だ。
Yamato, the founder's clone, was an unfortunate product of this.
その無二の特性は、柱間が最強の忍であることの裏付けの一つである。
That unrivaled characteristic was one of the substantiating factors for Hashirama being the strongest ninja.
奴は印を結ぶことすらなく傷を治すことができた…
The guy could heal wounds without even making hand symbols.
全ての術がケタ違い…
All of his arts are superior by a factor of 10...
人は奴を最強の忍と呼んだ
People called the guy the strongest ninja.
初代の細胞を埋め込んで身体エネルギーを向上させていたのか
So he buried the founder's cells in his body and was raising his body's energy...
千手の力を渇望したダンゾウは、己の体に柱間の細胞を埋め込んだ。
Thirsy for Senju's power, Danzou buries Hashirama's cells deep into his own body.
忍の神にほめていただけて…光栄です
It's an honor to be praised by the Ninja God.
甦った現在の大蛇丸。
The current reborn Orochimaru
肉体のほとんどは柱間の細胞で構成されている。
Most of his body is made up of cells from Hashirama.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 22, 2014)

ZE said:


> I remember when the other databooks came out, I couldn't wait to get my hands on them. I still have the japanese version of the second and third databooks even though I don't read japanese.
> 
> But this one... I couldn't care less. Still can't believe Madara's meteor jutsu isn't explained or mentioned.



Couldn't agree more.

The worst part is that, everyone was sooo hyped for this databook. Like, no one had such anticipation for Databook 3.


edit : Did anyone translate Kabuto's profile ? Just asking because he is one of the characters that didn't get too much exposure in the manga, so there might be something new(probably not).


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Shuradou
> 
> *A dangerous armored weapon that holds the repulsive wish for a person's blood!*
> 
> ...



Does it imply that Asura realm weapons are summoned from the future???
Summoning from where?weapons yet to be manufactured?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Does it imply that Asura realm weapons are summoned from the future???
> Summoning from where?weapons yet to be manufactured?


Unclear, but that would be cool wouldn't it.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 22, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Turrin/Seelentau
> 
> can you translate this?
> (全ての術がケタ違い?)



"All techniques are in a different league..."


----------



## Turrin (Nov 22, 2014)

Hussain said:


> thanks!


The text is from the panel that is lifted out of the manga, not the text of the DB itself. This is panel in question:
[8]

And for that I'd just defer to ageon Rikudo's trans as he does a good job:

he could heal his wounds without forming seals? and all his techniques were on a different scale than hers?\\


----------



## Trojan (Nov 22, 2014)

^
Thank you (both). ^_^


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 22, 2014)

Just curious if we've gotten Izanami?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 22, 2014)

Lightysnake said:


> Just curious if we've gotten Izanami?


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 22, 2014)

People are arguing Madara over Hagoromo , Madara isn't even stronger than Sasuke and Naruto at this point


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 22, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> The description says "repell." It doesn't say "hit." And it says targets suffer damage after they collide. What else do you want ?



You should really read the databook. The manga made it clear; you still reject it. The databook made it clearer; you still reject it.

Sounds like your mind is already made up.



Eliyua23 said:


> People are arguing Madara over Hagoromo , Madara isn't even stronger than Sasuke and Naruto at this point



You do realise 2 eyed Madara stomped Naruto and Sasuke, right?


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2014)

Turrin said:


> That's not Gedou Rinnei Tensei. Gedou Rinnei Tensei returns the spirit to the flesh, but what Hagoromo did was just bring back the spirit.


If you about that unnamed jutsu it isn't that useful. Spirits cant contact with material world,so they only can lend him some chakra (which is useful), but unlike Gedou Rinnei Tensei they can't return back and fight by his side.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow, so Asura Path's armaments are all summoned. That's really weird. But cool.

Also I can't take people seriously who are saying Hagoromo is not more powerful than Madara. And surprise, surprise, these same people can't stop talking about or asking for feats.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 22, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Wow, so Asura Path's armaments are all summoned. That's really weird. But cool.



He summoning them shits from the future.

But yeah i think this is better than a eye power giving you the power to make your body into a robot. The eye allowing you to summon up armor and weapons seem more complex and cooler. More fitting for a dojutsu.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 22, 2014)

I doesn't really mean he summoned them from the future.

It's just saying that the armaments are more advanced than what can be produced in present time.

I actually would've preferred an explanation that said they shape-shifted into mechanical looking body parts.


----------



## StickaStick (Nov 22, 2014)

Haven't been around for a few weeks... so no stats I assume?

Also, anything on Obito's profile, or at the very least anything concerning his (presumably) time in Kirigakure? If Kishi hasn't addressed this I'm gunna have to send him an angry letter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> hashirama profile
> Uchiha Sasuke by OrganicDinosaur



Nice. Thanks!

"To this day, there is no ninja existing who surpasses his power."



"His last “reincarnation into the world of impurity” was imprecise, and Hashirama wasn’t able to exhibit his true power."


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 22, 2014)

His registration number is *not* 1.


----------



## Vho (Nov 22, 2014)

Has the databook said anything about Madara's PS?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes, it's called "Kanseitai - Susanoo". No idea what the text says, sorry.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> "To this day, there is no ninja existing who surpasses his power."



Reading Comprehension is the trick! 



> 【治癒能力】
> Healing Ability
> さらに驚嘆すべきはその回復力。
> Further worthy of admiration is his recovery ability.
> ...



Don't pull things out of context.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 22, 2014)

> "His last “reincarnation into the world of impurity” was imprecise, and Hashirama wasn’t able to exhibit his true power."


oh my god


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 22, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Reading Comprehension is the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pull things out of context.



What is your point? That the author is referring to healing here?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 22, 2014)

Senjuclan said:


> What is your point? That the author is referring to healing here?



Yes, that whole section is about his healing ability. 
no one surpassed his healing power.



Gilgamesh said:


> oh my god



We know that for almost 2 years now, since Tobirama stated that they were weaker. @_@


----------



## Kyu (Nov 22, 2014)

Tobirama already mentioned they were unable to manifest their true power as an ET.

Not exactly new information.


*Edit:* ninja'd


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 22, 2014)

> We know that for almost 2 years now, since Tobirama stated that they were weaker. @_@



Yeah abut there still supposed to be close to full power since Ora was powered by a White Zetsu


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 22, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Yes, that whole section is about his healing ability.
> no one surpassed his healing power.
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ... Nice try

It says further to his abilities is healing ... It's a continuation of a previous line of thought and then it comes to a conclusion 

Furthermore, Tsunade clearly surpassed him in medical ninjutsu. She can heal others without injecting her cells in them


----------



## Trojan (Nov 22, 2014)

Senjuclan said:


> LOL ... Nice try



Lol, you think Hashirama is still superior to characters like
Kaguya, her family, Naruto, Sasuke, Gai....etc? 

+

You obviously have no clue of how to read the Databook. LOL


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 22, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Lol, you think Hashirama is still superior to characters like
> Kaguya, her family, Naruto, Sasuke, Gai....etc?
> 
> +
> ...





When did I ever say that? I am only saying that your claim that Pika took that line out of context is wrong


----------



## Trojan (Nov 22, 2014)

Senjuclan said:


> It says further to his abilities is healing ... It's a continuation of a previous line of thought and then it comes to a conclusion
> 
> Furthermore, Tsunade clearly surpassed him in medical ninjutsu. She can heal others without injecting her cells in them



Lol, no. 

This suction is about him being called "god of Shinobi" 
How do you know that? Because it's mentioned in that same page. lol
symbol

the side bold line
*He who is most valiant, known as "Ninja God"
*
and then it does go to explain each one of the 4 titles.

He who is most valiant, known as "Ninja God"

【木遁忍術】
[Ninja Art of Escape using the Wood Element]



> 柱間を「最強の忍」と言わしめた力…それが「木遁」だ。
> The power that caused Hashirama to be called "The Strongest Ninja" was called "Mokuton" (the Ninja Art of Escape using the Wood element).
> 土遁と水遁のチャクラの基本性質を同時に発動させる血継限界だが、千手一族の中でも柱間のみが 使える唯一無 二の秘術。
> There are bloodline limitations to Doton and Suiton (the Ninja Arts of Escape using the Earth and Water elements, respectively) simultaneously activating the chakras' fundamental abilities, but even among the Senju Clan, it is a unique secret ability only Hashirama is able to use.
> ...



The first reason to why he was called "gos" was because of his wood. Then underneath it to explain what about that ability. 

then it goes to the second reason, SM.



> 邪魔をするなマダラ!!
> Stop interfering, Madara!!
> 生前から、マダラとは永遠のライバルだ。
> Madara's eternal rival from previous incarnations.
> ...


(the first 2 lines is translating for the scan, but the actual title is SM) 

and in this section it only talks about SM and his ability in it.

then goes the 3rd one.


> 【治癒能力】
> Healing Ability
> さらに驚嘆すべきはその回復力。
> Further worthy of admiration is his recovery ability.
> ...



and it only talks about his healing power, the entire damn thing is about that. lol
and obviously Tsunade did not surpassed him in this regard. Madara stated it's only the same, which is not as being superior,

and the 4th reason is



> 【溢れるカリスマ】
> Overflowing Charisma
> 柱間が声を発すれば、皆が振り向く…
> When Hashirama projects his voice, everyone turns to look...
> ...



and again, it only talks about his Charisma.


If you have ever read any databook at all, you will know that the text next to the title talks about only that title. And that's why they put them there, so the reader can actually know what are they talking about. 


thinking they could possibly mean he's the most powerful to this day is plain retarded, as he obviously is not, and talking that statement in its context is the only thing makes sense.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 22, 2014)

It actually says その力 _sono chikara_, meaning _this power_, so it's directly talking about his healing prowess.

Also, added two of three of Jugo's techs. The chakra cannon thing is next.

Also, it would be super nice if someone could create a link list of the databooks contents, like:
Page 318 - 
...
Page 321 - 
Page 321 - 

and put it into the op, so we know what we actually have and what needs to be translated.


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 22, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Lol, no.
> 
> This suction is about him being called "god os Shinobi"
> How do you know that? Because it's mentioned in that same page. lol
> ...



Tell me what these lines have to do with sage mode?

邪魔をするなマダラ!!
Stop interfering, Madara!!
生前から、マダラとは永遠のライバルだ。
Madara's eternal rival from previous incarnations.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 22, 2014)

Ninja art of escape ? 




Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> You should really read the databook. The manga made it clear; you still reject it. The databook made it clearer; you still reject it.
> 
> Sounds like your mind is already made up.


Databook supports my case


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 22, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Databook supports my case



If you _still_ think that at this point, despite the towering evidence. It already sounds like you've got your mind made up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 23, 2014)

Whoah people are pissed off because I quoted the Hashirama page saying noone has surpassed him with a "" afterwards?

Damn, touche.

My last post was about databook hype being comical. Stop giving me shit about reading comprehension when you're the trigger-happy butthurt one. Good Lord.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 23, 2014)

Senjuclan said:


> Tell me what these lines have to do with sage mode?
> 
> 邪魔をするなマダラ!!
> Stop interfering, Madara!!
> ...



Those are the translations for the manga scan. Hashirama was using his SM in that scan. 


****

Turrin

Can you translate this sh!t?









or, forgot about that, maybe this page (379)?


----------



## Prince Scarlet (Nov 23, 2014)

Can I get the translation of Tsunade's page?


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> It actually says その力 sono chikara, meaning this power, so it's directly talking about his healing prowess.


This is the correct translation. Hashirama just cant be the strongest ninja because in manga he  clearly said that Obito was stronger. So phrase "to this day, there is no ninja existing who surpasses his power." contradicts his manga statement . Though he was  the strongest ninja of his era of warring kingdoms.


----------



## Knyght (Nov 23, 2014)

The new collection list:  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |


----------



## Knyght (Nov 23, 2014)

New collection list .


----------



## Turrin (Nov 23, 2014)

By the by about this little Hashirama debate, I side with Hussain that the statement is about Hashirama's vitality and healing ability. Yes it says 力 which can mean "power", however in this context I believe it refers to "ability". The reason being is the way the sentence is structured with その before 力, その, basically means "that" as in what was previously being referred to. The sentence right before this one "that" was defined as Hashirama's vitality and healing ability. So when the next sentence says その力, I believe it basically means "that ability". So I'd say that the sentence is stating that no one has surpassed Hashirama's cell's vitality/healing properties, which makes a-lot more sense since even by EOS the characters are still relying on that ability of Hashirama's cells.


----------



## Knyght (Nov 23, 2014)

New collection list .


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 23, 2014)

Knuckle, thanks for that! I also translated Aoda and Akatsuchi, don't know if I posted those translations here, though. 

So here's Aoda:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aoda (アオダ)

    Kana: アオダ 
    Databook romanisation: AODA 

Village: —
Rank: —

Ninja registration number: —
Birthday: 1st October (? years old, Libra)
Height: ? cm Weight: ? kg Blood type: ?
Personality: Simple

↑ By weavingly making progress through the gaps between waiting enemies, it easily broke through the center of the enemy's lines!!

How [can I serve you? or so], Sasuke-sama

Boldly pushing forward without shaking, serving its master with loyalty, a calm and level-headed great python snake!

A big snake that lives in the Dragon Earth Cave and was summoned by Sasuke. It's endowed with a body and strength that comes close to Manda and Second Manda, as well as an infrared-ray sensing organ. It once saved Sasuke's life and has been loyal to him ever since. [TN: Not sure about this last sentence] 




And Akatsuchi:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Akatsuchi (赤ツチ)

    Kana: あか— 
    Databook romanisation: AKATSUCHI 

Village: Iwagakure Symbol Iwagakure
Rank: Jōnin

Ninja registration number: IW-08718
Birthday: 11th January (20 years old, Capricorn)
Height: 200.0 cm Weight: 137.0 kg Blood type: B
Personality: Cheerful, loyal

↑ Easily carrying the Tsuchikage on his shoulders, prepared to take on the position of a perfect guard.

The Tsuchikage's "shield" with unrivaled physical strength!!

Iwagakure's war-experienced pride of power, with a body like a huge rock. Besides his personal physical strength, he can freely use a stone puppet, a "golem", that he spits out of his mouth. Because of this, despite numerical inferiority, he's displaying excellent war results. He's always following and protecting the old Tsuchikage as a guard.

I will carry the baggage of Lord Tsuchikage! 




And Acrobat:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Acrobat (荒繰鷺伐刀 (アクロバット), No idea (Akurobatto))

    Taijutsu, A-rank, Offensive, Short-range (0–5m)
    User(s): Killer B 

Swings of seven blades paired with dancing, resulting in a sword dance that is like a wild tornado!!

Killer B's speciality is Disturbance Taijutsu, which is similar to a majestic warrior's dance performance. The seven swords can be freely handled while dancing and, while slowly engaging the opponent's vital spots, to continue seeing the portruding points' cuts becomes extremely difficult. Even for someone who gets used to the blades, reading the swords movement is hard. In the midst of many enemies, after breaking out into blood-spraying tornado, nothing but countless numbers of corpses are scattered around.

↑ An unpredictable swordsmanship. In an instant, the distance to the opponent is entered, inflicting a single strike. 




You could also add the stuff translated by Geg and Suzaku, it should be on the first few pages of the collection thread.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 23, 2014)

> "His last ?reincarnation into the world of impurity? was imprecise, and Hashirama wasn?t able to exhibit his true power."



"His last ?reincarnation into the world of impurity? was imprecise, and Hashirama wasn?t able to exhibit his true power."



Gilgamesh said:


> oh my god



Is this talking about Hashirama when he was first revived in part 1, or is this referring to his second resurrection.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 23, 2014)

Banshō Ten'in

*A power is seen that is absolutely unavoidable!*
*A god's palm draws in all creation!!*

One person among the Pain Rikudou, a Jutsu that manipulates gravitation pull is utilized by Tendou. With oneself in the center the ability to draw in all matter exists. The right hand, to the palm of this hand the matter that makes up the target, everything is forcibly (literally whether one likes it or not) drawn in. These are the targets final moments, as there are no means to struggle against it, all must obey this gravitational pull. 

The gravitational pull's power can be useful,  it becomes possible to distract and draw the enemy into an attack


----------



## Sinedd (Nov 23, 2014)

Please please please Turrin/Seelentau. I need full translate about MS


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 23, 2014)

It doesn't say anything we don't know. Just how the MS and eternal MS are awakened.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 23, 2014)

I give you one more day to translate Kakashi


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 23, 2014)

Machs doch selbst! (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Sinedd (Nov 23, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> It doesn't say anything we don't know. Just how the MS and eternal MS are awakened.




Clear. But I still need a translation


----------



## PAWS (Nov 23, 2014)

Can someone translate Tsunade or Naruto's pages.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 23, 2014)

@Seelentau

If you have time, can you please do this one?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 24, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Machs doch selbst! (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻



Hab ich


----------



## Conquistador (Nov 24, 2014)

Any information on the lesser known kage besides their names (first/second kazekage, first/second raikage, first tsuchikage, first/third mizukage)?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 24, 2014)

Madara the only Perfect Susanoo user? My ass


----------



## Corax (Nov 24, 2014)

This was very hard (especially preamble) 
Complete( literally full body)Susano'o         

Ninjutsu,all ranges,kekke-genkai,offensive,defensive.                 
Users: Uchiha Madara
*Eternity reigns within these pupils,allowing to shape the bravery into clad blue! * 


The power of the "Mangekyo Sharingan" is able to activate incredible ninjutsu.Enormous chakra clad jutsu materialize, towering over the mountains( exceeding the height of the mountains), taking authority over battlefield to its hands(changing the flow of battle).Appearance of the complete jutsu differs in accordance to the user.Moreover for users that are good at ninjutsu "Susano'o"themselves,becomes possible to enter/trigger the invocation of the complete body(kanseitai).Furthermore Susano'o in next form can wear special armor which can shape/turn on wings that allow it to  fly.
                                                                                                                                                                            Picture: the great complete Susano'o cutting strength that can cut-off mountain peaks,is easily enough to shut down even iron hard resistance (or is enough to make even iron-hard enemies to forfeit the battle).   

*Cursed mark adds the senjutsu power!*
                                                                                                                                                                              Sasuke's cursed seal release ability,is the ability that originated from the Juugo s original cursed seal chakra. Senjutsu Susano'o is the Susano'o that has the nature energy power given from the cursed seal. People who tamed the Juubi power can be damaged only by nature energy, cursed seal chakra Susano'o made Sasuke s attacks land. Also I am 100% sure that Complete Susano'o is an MS justu (not "Eien Mangekyo Sharingan" jutsu).


----------



## Turrin (Nov 24, 2014)

Iinjū Kongō Henge — Santōrō

*A super three headed wolf's ferocity is let loose when Human and Beast become one body!*

Jutsu user and Jutsu user's Kage Bushin bodies, as well as the ninja dog literally become one body. "Jinjū Konbi Henge". The use of a "Kage Bushin no Jutsu" causes one more head to be added. Field of vision becomes vast, claws and fangs grow, It's offensive ability is 3 times that of  "Soutou Rou (Double Head Wolf)". The third head is the Jutsu users control tower, to use the jutsu is EXTREMELY difficult. 

To set loose three wild heads. To bite every obstacle that endagers ones friends into pieces!


----------



## Turrin (Nov 24, 2014)

Ooiga Gatenga

*The enemy is cut down by a whirlwind created by the three head watch dog of hades (cerberus)!*

A hidden Jutsu inherited from the Inuzuka clan,  A Taijutsu used during war against a crowd of enemies. Kiba, Kiba's Kage Bushin, and Akaamaru Trikaya (three bodies of the buddha) become one, transform into a gigantic three headed dog. Ones physical condition improves resulting in ones speed going into high grear, rotation is then used  to assault a group of enemies. Rotating parallel to the ground the range of the attack widens, in a moment many enemies are swallowed up. The power of the rotation's centrifugal force increases ones fangs (basically makes the attack stronger), enemy is painlessly bisected, It becomes possible to immediately overturn any difference in war potential based on numerical strength. 

In proportion to the amount of Kagebushin the number of attacks increase, the power also doubles each time overwhelming the opponent

----------
So if Kiba could only use Taijuu Kage-Bushin like Naruto he would be the strongest thing in existence.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 24, 2014)

Corax said:


> Also I am 100% sure that Complete Susano'o is an MS justu (not "Eien Mangekyo Sharingan" jutsu).


While the entry was seemingly prefaced with a note of Madara's Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan, the manga doesn't make much of a distinction between it and the Mangekyō Sharingan... Regardless, Kakashi using it through the Rikudō-enhanced dōryoku of Obito's Mangekyō Sharingan kind of proved that already. :/

_* SaiST grumbles._

Kishimoto will probably never clarify it, but I would still like to think that Kakashi 'n Obito were only able to use Kanseitai Susanoo—or invoke Susanoo in the first place—was due to the influence of Rikudō's power.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 24, 2014)

Rotation Fang

Inuzuka clan bequeathed number one Taijutsu. Jutsu user's Ninja dog rotates at high speed vertically, which becomes ones weapon for their offensive strike. Riding fast the body becomes two sharp bladed fangs (?...I think it means riding the ninja dog), the enemy is bisected by the blade.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 24, 2014)

Kiba with the gates would be great.

Tsunade with the gates would be great.


----------



## Prince Scarlet (Nov 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Kiba with the gates would be great.
> 
> Tsunade with the gates would be great.



With the 7th gate only Tsunade would be top 10 IMO. She would be able to spam the Hirudora effortlessly.


----------



## Corax (Nov 24, 2014)

SaiST said:


> While the entry was seemingly prefaced with a note of Madara's Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan, the manga doesn't make much of a distinction between it and the Mangekyō Sharingan... Regardless, Kakashi using it through the Rikudō-enhanced dōryoku of Obito's Mangekyō Sharingan kind of proved that already. :/
> 
> _* SaiST grumbles._
> 
> Kishimoto will probably never clarify it, but I would still like to think that Kakashi 'n Obito were only able to use Kanseitai Susanoo—or invoke Susanoo in the first place—was due to the influence of Rikudō's power.


Well as it seems to invoke it you need to be skilled in this particular jutsu (Susano'o). Sure Rikudo's chakra gives chakra quantity necessary to invoke it,but not skill in the jutsu.  But anyway,as it seems that MS is enough and DB 4 confirmed it.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Kiba with the gates would be great.
> 
> Tsunade with the gates would be great.


Dude Kiba with Taijuu Kage Bushin would be great. 

Cerberus form is already x3 the strength of Double Wolf, which means Ooiga Gatenga is at least x3 the offensive potential of Wolf Fang, which almost busted through a Roshomon. Given this Ooiga Gatenga should be able to bust through at least 2 Roshomon. Now considering every KB effectively doubles Ooiga Gatenga's power; 1,000 KB would be 2,000 Roshomon that it could go through; it would make Juubi Bijuu bombs look like nothing in comparison to it LOL. And that's assuming it only doubles the base power each time, rather than doubling exponentially.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 24, 2014)

Corax said:


> Well as it seems to invoke it you need to be skilled in this particular jutsu (Susano'o). Sure Rikudo's chakra gives chakra quantity necessary to invoke it,but not skill in the jutsu.


Despite how the determination of strength tended to lean so heavily towards how much chakra the Shinobi had towards the end of this manga, I don't think Rikudō's power simply served to grant Obito and Kakashi more chakra.

Having been effected by the very source from which all of these ocular abilities stemmed from, could have been what allowed Susanoo—in any capacity—to be utilized through Obito's Mangekyō Sharingan.

... I insist upon this, because Susanoo's rarity would make no sense to me otherwise. 



> _But anyway,as it seems that MS is enough and DB 4 confirmed it._


Well, I'm not going to contest that. Perhaps, because of the threat of blindness, the vast majority of Mangekyō Sharingan users capable of invoking Susanoo wouldn't have been able to use their dōryoku long enough to reach that point.

The Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan ending up being nothing more than a Mangekyō Sharingan that doesn't go blind despite all the hype was very disappointing to me. 

*Pre-emptive Strike:* [highlight]shaddap[/highlight] klue​


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 24, 2014)

SaiST said:


> The Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan ending up being nothing more than a Mangekyō Sharingan that doesn't go blind despite all the hype was very disappointing to me.


That's all I ever thought it was. It simply doesn't put any strain on the body except for costing chakra.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 24, 2014)

Kidaichū — Mushikui

*Treacherous parasitic insects enlarge inside the host and bit holes through them!*

The body and chakra are food for the parasites, the jutsu causes them to bite a hole in the enemy and enlarge. Their teeth sink into the target's chakra, death is brought about when occupied by unusual parasitic insects,the targets internal body and chakra are eaten by large parasitic insects,  in the interior of the body they grow to adult hood. Treatment is complicated, jutsu user himself consumes ferocious bugs. versus the Juubi's colossal chakra, Shino's parasitic insects are released, a parasitic bunshin brought about death by biting holes in it's flesh. 

Large parasitic insects, as the opponents chakra is leeched off of (parasitism) at high speed the bugs grow to adult hood at alarming speed.

-----

So some clarifications. I think the treatment line means, infecting them with the bugs is difficult, because they have to be stored in the users body (or a Bushins). On the Bushin line I think that simply means Shino used a Bushin to administer to bugs against the Juubi clone.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> That's all I ever thought it was. It simply doesn't put any strain on the body except for costing chakra.


You also get the other person's Doryokou which is probably what makes it possible to use the techniques more freely and utilize higher end techniques like P-Susano'o. Of course it seems like this can be supplemented with another powerful chakra source like Bijuu or Hagoromo chakra.


----------



## Corax (Nov 24, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Despite how the determination of strength tended to lean so heavily towards how much chakra the Shinobi had towards the end of this manga, I don't think Rikudō's power simply served to grant Obito and Kakashi more chakra.
> 
> Having been effected by the very source from which all of these ocular abilities stemmed from, could have been what allowed Susanoo—in any capacity—to be utilized through Obito's Mangekyō Sharingan.
> 
> ...


Well, no blindness is a huge thing. Sasuke would  been blind by now if he hadn't transplanted Itachi s MS,for example. So likely no one could even reach complete Susano o stage before it ended their life/eyesight.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> That's all I ever thought it was. It simply doesn't put any strain on the body except for costing chakra.


I know you did. 

At the very least, due to the allusions of the recipient inheriting the donor's dōryoku, I was expecting Sasuke to utilize Tsukuyomi, or the armament of Itachi's Susanoo. Despite the donor's Mangekyō Sharingan becoming the recipient's, it's still just an exchange of eyes. If Kakashi and Danzō could cast Kamui and Kotoamatsukami from Obito and Shisui's eyes respectively, it shouldn't have been any different for an exchange between Uchiha; with the exception of the recipients that have awakened a Mangekyō Sharingan of their own retaining their abilities of course.

I don't think you can fault some of us for expecting at least that much. We didn't all hold the same expectations as Csdabest. 



Corax said:


> Well, no blindness is a huge thing.


It is. I'm certainly not undermining the significance of being able to use the Mangekyō Sharinga's dōryoku with much more leisure; powerful abilities that were used more as last resorts became a regular part of their fighting style as a result. And though we never actually saw this put to practice, it also afforded them the ability to practically train with these techniques, instead of getting a feel for them on the fly in the middle of battle.

That *is* a big thing, I just don't think it was big enough to meet the hype that was built up towards its very long awaited debut.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 24, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I know you did.
> That *is* a big thing, I just don't think it was big enough to meet the hype that was built towards its debut.



But again they gain the other person's doryukou which is what enables them to use techniques like Perfect Susano'o, which is a huge thing.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 24, 2014)

Turrin said:


> But again they gain the other person's doryukou which is what enables them to use techniques like Perfect Susano'o, which is a huge thing.


No they don't. And there are no examples of characters to prove that, since Madara & Sasuke are the only ones with eternal eyes. And Sasuke cannot even use Tsukiyomi. Perfect Susanoo is use able to guys with eternal eyes because it doesn't strain their body to push Susanoo to it's complete final form.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 24, 2014)

Turrin said:


> But again they gain the other person's doryukou which is what enables them to use techniques like Perfect Susano'o, which is a huge thing.


We touched on that in the last few posts as well. Kakashi 'n Obito's use of Kanseitai Susanoo, and the Data Book's entry of the technique both seem to infer that the Mangekyō Sharingan was sufficient. The Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan may have only allowed Madara and Sasuke the time and leisure―that others may have lacked due to the threat of blindness―to take their Susanoo to such heights.

That said, the manga doesn't make much of any distinction between the Mangekyō Sharingan and it's eternal counterpart. And Obito's eyes may have only been able to invoke Susanoo and immediately progress it to it's Kanseitai state because of the influence Rikudō's power had on him. That's only supposition though.


----------



## Klue (Nov 24, 2014)

SaiST said:


> *Pre-emptive Strike:* [highlight]shaddap[/highlight] klue​



No need, I'm pretty annoyed by this. Clear explanations are not given.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 24, 2014)

SaiST said:


> We touched on that in the last few posts as well. Kakashi 'n Obito's use of Kanseitai Susanoo, and the Data Book's entry of the technique both seem to infer that the Mangekyō Sharingan was sufficient. The Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan may have only allowed Madara and Sasuke the time and leisure―that others may have lacked due to the threat of blindness―to take their Susanoo to such heights.
> 
> That said, the manga doesn't make much of any distinction between the Mangekyō Sharingan and it's eternal counterpart. And Obito's eyes may have only been able to invoke Susanoo and immediately progress it to it's Kanseitai state because of the influence Rikudō's power had on him. That's only supposition though.



The Eternal MS provided the necessary Dojutsu power to use those moves. Obito and Kakashi who had Hagoromo chakra to fuel their MS does nothing to dispel that notion. So yes it's possible with MS and is an MS technique, but w/o Eternal MS your likely not going to have the Dojutsu power to use it w/o some kind of Hagaromo ex machina.


----------



## Corax (Nov 25, 2014)

Likely Madara s EMS provided luxury to train and master complete Susano'o what MS users hadn't. For example Sasuke's MS went blind after he had fought kage and Kakashi (I know,he hardly overused it,but still).MS users for sure have the ability to invoke it (Sasuke tried to pull his "EMS" version during his fight against Kakashi),but not enough time to learn and master.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 25, 2014)

Knuckle said:


> Page 22 -



So, Databook still insists on him being Shibi, despite manga recently repeated he is Gen


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 25, 2014)

Get to translating Naruto's profile, immediately! Chop, chop don't make me release the gimp.


----------



## Corax (Nov 25, 2014)

page 233
*Magical garb Susano'o (Iso Susano'o) *
Ninjutsu kekke genkai close range supplementary 
Users: Uchiha Madara/Uchiha Sasuke 
*Turbulent God, dressed into the gold impregnable armor (likely some kind of mythological armor)!   *

This jutsu is 9-tailed fox (kuuybi no yoko), sheathed(armored) in clad "Susano'o" armor.  Gallantly using weapons  that "Susano'o" carry in its front paws(hands),just like the fangs of the predator...!!It also combines the absolute defense and attack power of the "Susano'o" and 9-tails, this jutsu allows the user perfectly utilize different abilities of both (9-tails and Susano'o).   
Picture:defense ,that had been invented by Uchiha Madara s "doujutsu" against Hashirama.                      

Ok,so it is now pretty clear that neither Sasuke nor Madara used Absolute/Complete Susano'o in their battles against obito/Hashirama. It's was just "Susno'o" wrapped around 9-tails. Likely 9-tails physical power allowed to slash that mountains,as Susano'o is only a garb/armor in this jutsu.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 25, 2014)

Corax said:


> Ok,so it is now pretty clear that neither Sasuke nor Madara used Absolute/Complete Susano'o in their battles against obito/Hashirama. It's was just "Susno'o" wrapped around 9-tails. Likely 9-tails physical power allowed to slash that mountains,as Susano'o is only a garb/armor in this jutsu.


Just because the Data Book entry does not specify that Kanseitai Susanoo is what covered the Kyūbi and Naruto's Bijū Mode, does not negate the visual cues specific to a _"stabilized"_ Susanoo that were evident from both examples.

We can clearly *see* what form of Susanoo was used to garb the Kyūbi and Naruto's Bijū Mode; even the weapon Madara used both appeared and functioned the same. We don't need the Data Book to confirm something that obvious.


----------



## Corax (Nov 25, 2014)

Well technically it had only torso,so it wasn't "full body" .This is why it is listed just as Susano'o.


----------



## Sinedd (Nov 25, 2014)

Translate please panel in the lower left corner.Around 20,24 and 31 years ago


----------



## Kyu (Nov 25, 2014)

> Favorite:
> The times when she was together with Minato at the *dinner table*, and full of happiness—those were the moments Kushina truly loved.



Now we know where Naruto came to be.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 25, 2014)

Corax said:


> Well technically it had only torso,so it wasn't "full body" .This is why it is listed just as Susano'o.



You definitely sure?

It wasn't perfect susanoo that covers a tailed beast?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 25, 2014)

SaiST said:


> We touched on that in the last few posts as well. Kakashi 'n Obito's use of Kanseitai Susanoo, and the Data Book's entry of the technique both seem to infer that the Mangekyō Sharingan was sufficient. The Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan may have only allowed Madara and Sasuke the time and leisure―that others may have lacked due to the threat of blindness―to take their Susanoo to such heights.
> 
> That said, the manga doesn't make much of any distinction between the Mangekyō Sharingan and it's eternal counterpart. And Obito's eyes may have only been able to invoke Susanoo and immediately progress it to it's Kanseitai state because of the influence Rikudō's power had on him. That's only supposition though.



Might have to do with power and talent. 

EMS has more power than the MS, so most likely the users of the EMS would find it easier to use PS. EMS would require less power, relative to the MS to use PS.

Whereas Obito's MS is a special one which was born by him having Uchiha and Senju genes (as Guruguru implied). Even with his case, Rikudou chakra is what helped him obtain PS going by Kakashi. Though you can argue that Obito always had Rikudou power since that is defined as having Uchiha and Senju powers.

Or it could be that Kakashi-Obito/Madara/Sasuke were simply more talented MS users than the rest. 
Considering in the manga there have only ever been 4 Perfect Susanoo; Indra's, Madara's, Sasuke's and Kakashi-Obito's.
If you wanted you could argue 6 Perfect Susanoo if you want to lump in Hagoromo and Kayuga. The former whose got an ascended version of Indras's eye and the later who has an ascended version of Hagoromo's eye.


----------



## IchLiebe (Nov 25, 2014)

Corax said:


> This was very hard (especially preamble)
> Complete( literally full body)Susano'o
> 
> Ninjutsu,all ranges,kekke-genkai,offensive,defensive.
> ...



So Sasuke doesn't have perfect susanoo?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 25, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> EMS has more power than the MS....


Ugh, no it doesn't. This isn't dbz.


----------



## shinob12 (Nov 25, 2014)

There are some page talking about the rinnegan of sasuke?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 25, 2014)

I always found the EMS weird, more so with the introduction of Indra. Like, you'd think Madara and Sasuke would have the special eyes but it was their brothers.

It removes significance from the eye and places it on their body/chakra. What happens to the eye is a byproduct of other factors.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 25, 2014)

Corax said:


> Well technically it had only torso,so it wasn't "full body" .This is why it is listed just as Susano'o.


Don't take it as a means for Madara to denote his materialization of Susanoo with legs, because he was doing that with lesser stages long before he revealed Kanseitai Susanoo.

Susanoo's stabilization brings about it's it's _"perfect"_, _"absolute"_ form—it's apex... This results in the peculiar tengu mask with its angular nose, the armor complete with sode upon its shoulders, the scaled/plated/feathered appearance of the wings it manifests.

Most of those traits are present upon the form of Susanoo applied to both examples of Isō: Susanoo we've seen. That says far more than the Data Book failing(even more) to explicitly note that Kanseitai Susanoo is a prerequisite for Isō: Susanoo.



IchLiebe said:


> So Sasuke doesn't have perfect susanoo?


He has it, as does Kakashi. The Data Book erroneously omits them as users of Kanseitai Susanoo, just as it failed to list Madara as a user of Izanagi; there have been a number of more similar mistakes.


----------



## Klue (Nov 25, 2014)

shinob12 said:


> There are some page talking about the rinnegan of sasuke?



Yeah.

Sasuke's profile says he awakened the Rinnegan himself.


----------



## The Undying (Nov 25, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Susanoo's stabilization brings about it's it's _"perfect"_, _"absolute"_ form?it's apex... This results in the peculiar tengu mask with its angular nose, the armor complete with sode upon its shoulders, the scaled/plated/feathered appearance of the wings it manifests.



I wouldn't be so sure of that. The "perfect" and "absolute" terms have only ever referred to the stabilized full body form of Susanoo as far as I'm aware, and the databook entry seems to reflect that. Claiming that Kanseitai Susanoo is a prerequisite for Isō: Susanoo seems like a pretty baseless assumption to me, especially considering that Sasuke never explicitly used the former before Hagoromo's upgrade despite clearly having multiple opportunities to do so.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 26, 2014)

That was definitely PS that Madara and Sasuke used as armor for Kurama. The face portion of the armor for Madara's PS was present when he wrapped his susanoo around Kurama and that type of face armor is ONLY present on PS, not any other version of his susanoo.

Armor:



PS:



The face armor is identical and so are the mountain cutting swords. Some of you need to stop taking this DB at face value. It's filled with mistakes.


----------



## shinob12 (Nov 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Sasuke's profile says he awakened the Rinnegan himself.



Yes. I asked to see if there was any page explaining why the Rinnegan it is different and only awakened in one eye.

Thanks.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok guys... This isn't funny... Where is Kakashi's trans


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 26, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Ugh, no it doesn't. This isn't dbz.



Read the manga: Sasuke said he felt *stronger* upon getting the EMS. That signals that the EMS provides a power boost.


----------



## Sinedd (Nov 26, 2014)

Can someone translate about Kakuzu?


----------



## Klue (Nov 26, 2014)

The Undying said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that. The "perfect" and "absolute" terms have only ever referred to the *stabilized full body form of Susanoo* as far as I'm aware, and the databook entry seems to reflect that. Claiming that Kanseitai Susanoo is a prerequisite for Isō: Susanoo seems like a pretty baseless assumption to me, especially considering that Sasuke never explicitly used the former before Hagoromo's upgrade despite clearly having multiple opportunities to do so.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 27, 2014)

*****
lol, nothing at all. 
the most interesting ones so far
1- the 2nd Kazekage
2- the fact that the 4th researched on the 3rd, and learned his jutsu. 

the others profiles for the sand village characters are really useless so far.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Sasuke's profile says he awakened the Rinnegan himself.



So, as some of us speculated before, Hagoromo gave him nothing but Tattoo and also strengthened Sasuke's own Yin chakra.

It means Sasuke gor Rinnegan absolutely conventionally - Uchiha's body/eyes and Indra's chakra (his own), Asura's chakra (from Hashirama) and Senju cells (from Kabuto). 

So WHY he only awakened one Rinnegan besides Kishi thinking it is cool


----------



## Trojan (Nov 27, 2014)

Hashirama is not the reincarnation of Asura anymore, he does not have his chakra, just like how madara lost it as well, as Hago mentioned as far as I remember. 

Sasuke got Asura's chakra from Naruto when he transferred his chakra to him.

Edit:
yeah,


----------



## SaiST (Nov 27, 2014)

Hagoromo didn't say that either Hashirama or Madara _"lost"_ Asura and Indra's chakra upon their death.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 27, 2014)

Well, he said Madara is no longer the reincarnation of Indra. And we know that Indra's chakra is in Sasuke's now. So it's the same with Hashirama, since Asura's chakra is in Narudo. U_U


----------



## Corax (Nov 27, 2014)

Mokujin no jutsu (literally wood human)  Ninjutsu,kekke-genkai,no range,defensive,offensive. Users:Hashirama Senju/Zetsu.  Descending God,that makes everyone get crushed by their karma(repent for their sins)!   God of shinobi Hashirama Senju was very good at ninjutsu. By given chakra to make wood  (wood release) grow faster,to take shape into very big/gigantic mokujin.  The giant excels in defense and offense,and has strong physical attacks.During the battle with Madara it was on par with 9-tails. Mokujin head also can be a protective shelter for Hashirama, turning itself into defense of unrivaled sturdiness. Picture: Hashirama used this jutsu to catch and return back bijudama with just one hand. Jutsu only achieved because of Hashirama s naturally (literally chakra reserves in gene cells) large chakra.     So,ok.Clearly this jutsu is a ninjutsu,that uses chakra to maintain its form/shape,so any jutsu that affects chakra (Preta path,Shinra-tensei,Gudoudama etc.) will destroy it effortlessly. On the other hand it got nice hype (on par with 9-tails physical power etc.). Also I was surprised that Zetsu can use it.Though he has Hashirama s chakra, so why not?


----------



## Knyght (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice. I'd been looking forward to Hashirama's tech.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 27, 2014)

Madara isn't Indra's incarnation anymore, because Sasuke is, yes. But must that mean that he doesn't have Indra's chakra anymore? The same goes for Hashirama and Ashura, of course.


----------



## Jad (Nov 27, 2014)

Anyone know if Might Guy's profile or his Soshuuga are translated here or on another forum?


----------



## Klue (Nov 27, 2014)

Corax said:


> Also I was surprised that Zetsu can use it.Though he has Hashirama s chakra, so why not?



Spiral Zetsu used it.



Hussain said:


> Well, he said Madara is no longer the reincarnation of Indra. And we know that Indra's chakra is in Sasuke's now. So it's the same with Hashirama, since Asura's chakra is in Narudo. U_U






Seelentau said:


> Madara isn't Indra's incarnation anymore, because Sasuke is, yes. But must that mean that he doesn't have Indra's chakra anymore? The same goes for Hashirama and Ashura, of course.



No...


----------



## Corax (Nov 27, 2014)

Zetsu used Shinsusenju. 1000 handed statue. Likely he can use all Hashirama s mokuton jutsu (he is listed in all of them I think). Not sure only about Jukai Kotai (great forest birth).


----------



## Klue (Nov 27, 2014)

Corax said:


> Zetsu used Shinsusenju. 1000 handed statue. Likely he can use all Hashirama s mokuton jutsu (he is listed in all of them I think). Not sure only about Jukai Kotai (great forest birth).



PFFF! Yeah, mixed them up. 

My bad.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 27, 2014)

Corax.

If you are the translator, can you please do this one? 
I asked twice (2 different people, not you) now with no use. >_>


+

Are those translations you post complete and as written, or are they just paraphrasing? 
Because I'm trying to collect full translations, but I don't know any more which is the complete ones, and which is
not.


----------



## RBL (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello Gais.


----------



## The Undying (Nov 27, 2014)

Klue said:


>



In case I wasn't clear, by "full body" I mean the skeletal structure, musculature, etc. included in Susanoo's main body. Iso: Susanoo is just the armor.

I guess the two share the same outward appearance, but they're still two different things. I just don't think that "PS" is necessarily an absolute prerequisite for the armor, nor do I believe that the armor is solely what makes Kenseitai Susanoo distinct from the previous forms. I could easily be wrong though.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 27, 2014)

The Undying said:


> In case I wasn't clear, by "full body" I'm referring to the skeletal structure, musculature, etc. included in Susanoo's main body. Iso: Susanoo is just the armor.


Look at the appearance of Sasuke's Susanoo as it wraps around Naruto's Bijū Mode; that's not just the armor. What wraps around most of the body of isn't even a part of the armor we see from Kanseitai Susanoo, but instead shares the same texture that is prominent upon it's wings.

The stabilization of Susanoo's chakra is what brings about Kanseitai Susanoo, and that stabilization is what results in what we see in the examples of Isō: Susanoo.

The notion of Kanseitai Susanoo not being a prerequisite to Isō: Susanoo would have much more merit if we saw Kurama, or Naruto's Bijū Mode armed with any of its lesser stages of materialization—Sasuke would have been in a particularly good position to do so, considering he had not stabilized his Susanoo's chakra before. But what does Kishimoto give us instead?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 28, 2014)

> EmotionalRockfish?s 4th Databook Translations
> ロック・リー - Rock Lee
> Translations and clean up by me.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 28, 2014)

Does anyone have the complete translation of the Third Raikage's profile?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 28, 2014)

It hasn't been translated yet as far as I know.


----------



## Jad (Nov 28, 2014)

Well if it wasn't already confirmed. Lee is a fully fledged Taijutsu master.


----------



## Corax (Nov 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Corax.
> 
> If you are the translator, can you please do this one?
> I asked twice (2 different people, not you) now with no use. >_>
> ...


Volume 52p121 Tail binding seal(not sure about the name,first kanji is hard to understand) ninjutsu,fuinjutsu.   This jutsu exists to  forcibly draw the biju power into jinchuriki. Then Kushina gave birth seal weakened,that gave a chance to Obito to undone it(unseal it),and let the 9-tails to break free.      So that is all about it,may be I missed some small parts,but I didn't find in its entry anything that we don t know.


----------



## Knyght (Nov 28, 2014)

The wiki calls it Tail Releasing Method, like the Evil Releasing Method.


----------



## Corax (Nov 28, 2014)

May be Obito used tail releasing method to break this seal?Clearly this seal binds the power,nor releases it. In this case it should be named tail sealing method.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 28, 2014)

sticks and stones may break my bones but stakes and chains excite me.


----------



## Knyght (Nov 28, 2014)

Corax said:


> May be Obito used tail releasing method to break this seal?Clearly this seal binds the power,nor releases it. In this case it should be named tail sealing method.



Perhaps it's basically talking about both of them since the sealing jutsu and unsealing jutsu would be two sides of the same coin, they just didn't differenriate the name.

And would you mind doing the other Wood Release jutsu, Corax?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2014)

So, I suppose even Pakura's filler turned out to be actually canon just like with that Aburami guy?


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

Well.Pakura,Gaari and two unnamed ninjas were first introduced in the movie Naruto Shippuuden:Kizuna (bonds). Later Kishimoto showed them in manga. Not sure though were they initially designed by Kishimoto,or not. Anyway Kishimoto consults anime team,so many of  anime side stories likely are canon.


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 29, 2014)

Where did someone find out Yondaime Raikage?s age? Also, Nagato and Konan?




I?m a little confused here. Lee (and his teammates) are listed as being 17 years of age, but aren?t they supposed to be one year older than those from Naruto?s class?


----------



## Eriko (Nov 29, 2014)

CrazyAries said:


> I?m a little confused here. Lee (and his teammates) are listed as being 17 years of age, but aren?t they supposed to be one year older than those from Naruto?s class?



Neji and Tenten are listed as being 18. The reason that Lee is listed as 17 is that his birthday is November 27th, and at the time the databook come out, it was October 10th in the manga. So he's older, but just hadn't had his birthday yet.


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 29, 2014)

Eriko said:


> Neji and Tenten are listed as being 18. The reason that Lee is listed as 17 is that his birthday is November 27th, and at the time the databook come out, it was October 10th in the manga. So he's older, but just hadn't had his birthday yet.



Oh, right. Thanks.

Does anyone have a answer for my other questions?


----------



## Knyght (Nov 29, 2014)

Raikage's 47, Konan and Nagato were 35.


----------



## Nattana (Nov 29, 2014)

I beg. Please translate Oro's page.


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Nov 29, 2014)

Has madara's or obito's profiles been translated yet?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2014)

No. As far as I know at least.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 29, 2014)

HeavenlyD5 said:


> Has madara's or obito's profiles been translated yet?




Nope. One of my IRL friends is a freshly graduated translator with fancy for Japanese. I think I'll ask her if she can translate them for us (for proper payment, of course), or point me to some of her translator friends to do the job.


----------



## Klue (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuck this! Anyone know the release date for the final fanbook?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2014)

It has already been released,


----------



## Klue (Nov 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> It has already been released,



The Databook was released. I heard there was to be another Fanbook appearing around the time of the movie's release.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 29, 2014)

Rin's profile really hypes her up, huh. I'm not making the connection between her character and half the shit it says about her.


----------



## Klue (Nov 29, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Rin's profile really hypes her up, huh. I'm not making the connection between her character and half the shit it says about her.



Can't believe you actually read that shit.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> The Databook was released. I heard there was to be another Fanbook appearing around the time of the movie's release.



There's an official movie guide book called 'Retsu no Sho' or 'Book of Retsu', but it revolves around the movie. It'll be handed out to the viewers of the movie in Japan.


----------



## Klue (Nov 29, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> There's an official movie guide book called 'Retsu no Sho' or 'Book of Retsu', but it revolves around the movie. It'll be handed out to the viewers of the movie in Japan.



Aww, lame.

So nothing covering the final 10 chapters? This guide book better explain Kaguya and Shinju's background in full.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 29, 2014)

^
2014
Kaguya

Lol


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> The Databook was released. I heard there was to be another Fanbook appearing around the time of the movie's release.



lol, silly me. I thought you meant when the "Databook" is going to be released as in the English version of it, and I wanted to mess with you a bit. lol

and it turned out that I did not read that right! 
oh well!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 29, 2014)

Huh, Pakura's anime background has also been made canon. Torune, Pakura, anyone else?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2014)

With those stories being canon now, this Databook starts to be a bit better than I thought. Though I still think it left way too many things that they could have put some commons on, or at least mention. But well see, there are still a lot of stuff.


----------



## Dangubic (Nov 30, 2014)

Can someone translate 4 raikage A


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't believe you actually read that shit.



What else is there to read in this forsaken place? 



Klue said:


> Aww, lame.
> 
> So nothing covering the final 10 chapters? This guide book better explain Kaguya and Shinju's background in full.



There's nothing to explain because Kishimoto himself doesn't know.


----------



## Knyght (Nov 30, 2014)

A translation for these mini jutsu would be appreciated.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Amanda (Nov 30, 2014)

So, the friend of mine promised to translate Madara, Obito, Kakashi and Kisame. But it could take a few weeks, as she's busy with other jobs too. 

Just letting you know someone is working on those.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 30, 2014)

Few weeks to translate the whole thing, or only one of them? lol
Also, if s/he finished one of them is s/he going to let you know, or is s/he going to make you wait until they are all finished?  


Even though I'm only interested in one small part, which will likely be without anything new, but still.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 30, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Few weeks to translate the whole thing, or only one of them? lol
> Also, if s/he finished one of them is s/he going to let you know, or is s/he going to make you wait until they are all finished?
> 
> 
> Even though I'm only interested in one small part, which will likely be without anything new, but still.




A few weeks to do her other work and when she has free time, to translate them one by one. She said she should have a few profiles translated by the time of the Hobbit movie, which premiers 10th of December.

What little part you're interested in?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 30, 2014)

Can someone provide et link to e full databook scans, I had it and then lost it. Can't find it again


----------



## Amanda (Nov 30, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Can someone provide et link to e full databook scans, I had it and then lost it. Can't find it again


----------



## Trojan (Nov 30, 2014)

Amanda said:


> A few weeks to do her other work and when she has free time, to translate them one by one. She said she should have a few profiles translated by the time of the Hobbit movie, which premiers 10th of December.
> 
> What little part you're interested in?



I see! Sounds great! 

Mainly this one!


Although I want to see what does he have to say about obito in general. 
I hope she translate his profile first. lol


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 30, 2014)

Was there any data-book entry on any of Naruto's more insane techniques?

Like Wind Style: Massive Rasenshuriken? (the big-ass one he used against Ten-Tails and later, Madara)


----------



## Turrin (Nov 30, 2014)

Futton: Kairiki Musō

Instantly Chakra is raised to it's boiling point, It's a futton jutsu which causes the abilities of the users body instantly ascend. A power that was lent by Kokuō, the 5-Tails, Naruto also used it when captured by large ice to melt it. 

-------------

So the Jutsu grealty increases ones physical capabilities as well as the steam being dangerous for others to come into contact with because it melts in a similar way to Mei's Acid.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2014)

Where does it say it is similar to mei's acid ?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2014)

Mei's acid mist is also a Futton. Probably similar.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks bro


----------



## Kishido (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks at collection updates
...
...
...
...


----------



## -JT- (Dec 1, 2014)

Has Ino's page been fully translated yet?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 1, 2014)

Anything about the 8th Gate and why it was successful in harming Madara when he was Juubi Jinchuuriki? Or regarding Minato's brief Sage Mode? These have been on my mind for a while and keep forgetting about them so better ask now before they slip off again.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 1, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Has Ino's page been fully translated yet?


N0


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Anything about the 8th Gate and why it was successful in harming Madara when he was Juubi Jinchuuriki? Or regarding Minato's brief Sage Mode? These have been on my mind for a while and keep forgetting about them so better ask now before they slip off again.



Nothing about Minato's SM.
As for Gai, it's probably because it's taijutsu.


----------



## Klue (Dec 1, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Anything about the 8th Gate and why it was successful in harming Madara when he was Juubi Jinchuuriki? Or regarding Minato's brief Sage Mode? These have been on my mind for a while and keep forgetting about them so better ask now before they slip off again.



Taijutsu and Senjutsu are effective.

Ninjutsu isn't.


----------



## Jad (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone want to translate Gai's nunchucks entry?


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Dec 1, 2014)

Lol has naruto's profile really not been translated yet?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 1, 2014)

HeavenlyD5 said:


> Lol has naruto's profile really not been translated yet?



Unfortunately. 
I guess it's because his profile contains 8 pages.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Rin's profile really hypes her up, huh. I'm not making the connection between her character and half the shit it says about her.



Obito wrote the Databook. 100% confirmed.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 2, 2014)

Has all the info for Hanzo been translated or naw?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 2, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Has all the info for Hanzo been translated or naw?



this so far


********


----------



## Turrin (Dec 2, 2014)

Kitsuchi

*His strong arm and earth manipulation that he uses to slaughter the enemy is famous throughout the entire world!*

Mountains are split by the release of his earth Jutsu, to start rock is gathered into his fist and than is used to strike the enemy sending them flying! His strength comes from the blood of the Tsuchikage, during the 4th Ninja war his fame rose even further. He lead 10,000 Shinobi, his true strength was made apparent all over the world, the strength to make the spirits of his fellow countrymen rise (basically to rally them).

Despite the Bijuu chakra coiling around that person, he (Kitscuhi) pushed his fist in deeply delivering a sturdy blow! His power, is the ability to deliver a heavy weight class blow.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 2, 2014)

About Onmyōton

Onmyōton, are the Senju the only ones that can handle that power...? There isn't an easy solution to this question. For example, even without the Sharingan, regarding the significance of the idea "creating shape out of nothing", it seems one needs to understand this as well as utilize a proportionally high amount of Yin-Release when it comes to utilizing Genjutsu. Also the hidden ninjutsu inherited in Shinobi clans, additionally in numerous cases the groundwork Onmyōton was the genus of the 5 elemental alterations. One example is the Akimichi clan applying Yang-Release to increase their body mass, the Nara clan utilize Yin-Release to expand and contract their shadow, an application of shape alteration. Even w/o the method of, Uchiha, Senju, Shinobi manage to utilize chakra, and shinobi manage to utilize the basis for Jutsu, and small glimpses of Onmyōton's abilities take root. 

Pointing to Shikkamaru's shadowbinding Kinkaku, says traces of Omiyouton still remain. 

----------
The entire text begging the question of whether the Senju are the only ones able to utilize Onmyōton, and than it goes on to explain that normal Shinobi while not able to full utilize Onmyōton are able to incoperate aspects of it into their techniques. Genjutsu incoperates the understanding of shape form out of nothing as well as a high degree of Yin Release in it's utilization. Elemental Jutsu come from aspects of Onmyōton, Akimichi use Yang-Release to invigorate their bodies, Nara uses Yin-Release to shape manipulate their shadows, and so on.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Dec 2, 2014)

So is kitsutchi the son of. Ohnoki?


----------



## Turrin (Dec 2, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> So is kitsutchi the son of. Ohnoki?


Just says he has the blood of the Tsuchikage. Given that and there clear resemblance, I'm thinking Onoki is probably Kitsuchi's father or grandfather. I guess they could be cousins to, but it would I tend to think the former options are more likely.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Just says he has the blood of the Tsuchikage. Given that and there clear resemblance, I'm thinking Onoki is probably Kitsuchi's father or grandfather. I guess they could be cousins to, but it would I tend to think the former options are more likely.



Isn't his daughter Onoki's granddaughter?  
I don't see how can he be his grandson!


----------



## Turrin (Dec 2, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Isn't his daughter Onoki's granddaughter?
> I don't see how can he be his grandson!


Was Kuro ever confirmed to be Kitsuchi's daughter? If so than Kitsuchi is Onoki's son. Like I said the DB only says he has the same blood as the Tsuchikage, and the rest is my speculation.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, she calls him "dad" 
for example, in this chapter
"There is no way to stop the Uchiha's coup d'etat anymore."

and I believe on other chapters as well. @>@


----------



## Corax (Dec 2, 2014)

In this case Deidara is also his grandson?Kurotsuchi called him ni-san.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 2, 2014)

Nah, ni-san does not always work that way from what I understand. It's perhaps for closeness or something.
Just like how Konohamaro calls Narudo nii-chan, or Hinata to Neji.


----------



## Corax (Dec 2, 2014)

Well Neji is her brother.


----------



## Knyght (Dec 2, 2014)

Her cousin.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 2, 2014)

Knuckle said:


> Her cousin.




(Genetically they're half-siblings, though.)


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 2, 2014)

They're still just cousins.

Just because their dads are twins, it doesn't mean they share the same dad.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 3, 2014)

Some days have passed... Still no Kakashi


----------



## Trojan (Dec 3, 2014)

who cares about kakashi! There is still no Narudo!


----------



## SaiST (Dec 3, 2014)

Still curious about Kamui Raikiri. There are some who would still like to know if Kakashi was simply using Kamui's phasing while attacking with Raikiri.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 3, 2014)

Getting someone to translate dat Danzo's entry. Should be up in a bit.


> Senju Kawarama
> Male; age of death: 7 years old; Senju Clan Shinobi
> 
> 千手瓦間
> ...


You and your older brothers could have been the holy trinity of konoha.


----------



## Sinedd (Dec 3, 2014)

Please. Text about 31 years


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 3, 2014)

Not even the Databook can explain what BZ is and where he came from.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 3, 2014)

p. 321
仙法・両生の術 Senpou: Ryousei no Jutsu - Sage Art: Amphibian Technique
Ninjutsu; Senjutsu

仙蝦蟇と体の一部を融合し、戦闘態勢を保つ術。自然エネルギーを集める”静”と戦闘を行う”動”に役割分担し、仙人モードを最大限活用する。
Fusion of a Sage Toad and a part of the (user’s) body; a jutsu that maintains combat-readiness. Dividing the roles of gathering Natural Energy “Stillness” and performing in combat “Motion”, using Sage Mode to its maximum practical use.

First Appearance: Volume 46, [Chapter 375] p. 47
[Anime Appearance: Naruto Shippuden Episode 131]

[The two roles are split/coordinated between the user and the Sage Toad - Fukasaku gathers Natural Energy while Naruto engages in combat.]

by viatoretvenus


----------



## Amanda (Dec 3, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Some days have passed... Still no Kakashi




Good things come to those who wait. It's on the working list of a translator... it will just take a while.



PikaCheeka said:


> Not even the Databook can explain what BZ is and where he came from.




I'm just utterly confused by Spiral Zetsu's profile. Either Kishi himself has no idea what he is, or then majority of the character was off-paneled.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Dec 3, 2014)

Hussain said:


> p. 321
> 仙法・両生の術 Senpou: Ryousei no Jutsu - Sage Art: Amphibian Technique
> Ninjutsu; Senjutsu
> 
> ...



cough cough.. sm minato... cough


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 3, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> cough cough.. sm minato... cough



Naruto and Minato would've made less dumb mistakes had they used this. Naruto would've made a lot less blunders if he used frog fu.

But... it happens.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Dec 3, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto and Minato would've made less dumb mistakes had they used this. Naruto would've made a lot less blunders if he used frog fu.
> 
> But... it happens.



Pretty sure Naruto couldn't because Kurama was being stubborn. And minato had 1 arm, so no summoning jutsu for him . 

Frog fu is something kishi completely tossed aside, just like the substitution jutsu.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 3, 2014)

> And minato had 1 arm, so no summoning jutsu for him .



Minato can do one-handed seals.


----------



## batman22wins (Dec 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> About Onmyōton
> 
> Onmyōton, are the Senju the only ones that can handle that power...? There isn't an easy solution to this question. For example, even without the Sharingan, regarding the significance of the idea "creating shape out of nothing", it seems one needs to understand this as well as utilize a proportionally high amount of Yin-Release when it comes to utilizing Genjutsu. Also the hidden ninjutsu inherited in Shinobi clans, additionally in numerous cases the groundwork Onmyōton was the genus of the 5 elemental alterations. One example is the Akimichi clan applying Yang-Release to increase their body mass, the Nara clan utilize Yin-Release to expand and contract their shadow, an application of shape alteration. Even w/o the method of, Uchiha, Senju, Shinobi manage to utilize chakra, and shinobi manage to utilize the basis for Jutsu, and small glimpses of Onmyōton's abilities take root.
> 
> ...



so can Hogoromo use all these clans techniques?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Dec 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Minato can do one-handed seals.



Doesn't mean he knows one handed seals for all his jutsu (or maybe he does, who knows). I think Minatos 1 handed seals could've been explained in this databook, but yet again it's another overlooked thing, just like Minatos sage mode was overlooked in this fail databook. Kakashi showed great surprise when he saw Haku do this, even saying he's never seen it before. Yet Kakashi's sensei had the same skill


----------



## Valhorus (Dec 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Minato can do one-handed seals.



Kishi happened to Minato .


----------



## Trojan (Dec 4, 2014)

Valhorus said:


> Kishi happened to Minato .




Indeed. 

though I don't think he can do any jutsu of his with 1 hand honestly. U_U


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Minato can do one-handed seals.



but  didn't


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> but  didn't


Chapter 664.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't think he meant that way. 
but rather, I think he means that Minato can use one-hand seals, but he did not use it in fights. 
rather than "he can't"


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Chapter 664.



oh, yeah he did. guess it slipped my mind.

btw, what was that jutsu?


----------



## SaiST (Dec 4, 2014)

No name, but it was a technique to transfer Yin Kurama to Naruto.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 4, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Pretty sure Naruto couldn't because Kurama was being stubborn. And minato had 1 arm, so no summoning jutsu for him.



What about after Kurama allowed him to use SM with Kurama Mode?

Minato could use one handed seals.



> Frog fu is something kishi completely tossed aside, just like the substitution jutsu.



That's just pnj; the same reason Madara never used Shinra Tensei. Also the same reason why Sasuke didn't absorb all the jutsu he and Naruto used before the final clash.


----------



## Knyght (Dec 5, 2014)

Revy said:


> Getting someone to translate dat Danzo's entry. Should be up in a bit.



So...how's this coming along?


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 5, 2014)

Knuckle said:


> So...how's this coming along?



Messaged the person.They just agreed to do it yesterday. I'll post it in the data book collection thread when they're done.


----------



## Rai (Dec 6, 2014)

The Last Book looks like a Mini-Databook: 

Old Hamura


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 6, 2014)

So Kurenai's daughter is named Mirai.



Damn Hamura. How does such a Bishi Mofo turn into that? Father time ain't kind on Otsutsuki.:sanji

Edit: I should know to save everything on Imgur by now.


----------



## Klue (Dec 6, 2014)

I see an entry for Mugen Tsukyomi, and a few close up shots on Sasuke's Rinnegan. Nothing covering the final 10 chapters or so.

Indra's Arrow, Bijuu Genjutsu control.


----------



## Addy (Dec 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> I see an entry for Mugen Tsukyomi, and a few close up shots on Sasuke's Rinnegan. Nothing covering the final 10 chapters or so.
> *
> Indra's Arrow, Bijuu Genjutsu control*.



kishi si saving that for the upper duper databook a year from now after the mini series ends


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2014)

Dat Hanabi. Alot cuter than Hinata.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> I see an entry for Mugen Tsukyomi, and a few close up shots on Sasuke's Rinnegan. Nothing covering the final 10 chapters or so.
> 
> Indra's Arrow, Bijuu Genjutsu control.


The manga is done. There's nothing more to learn about the moves.

Just accept that Sasuke is the greatest.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 6, 2014)

ℜai said:


> The Last Book looks like a Mini-Databook:
> 
> Old Hamura


----------



## Addy (Dec 6, 2014)

Revy said:


>



RS got the better genes


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 6, 2014)

Quick question for you all~ I'm translating sections of the Retsu no Sho (the movie databook). I wasn't sure if you would want them also collected on the 4th Databook thread? Or if there should be a new thread for it. (Or I guess I'll just drop links in the movie discussion thread every once in a while). 

I finished Toneri's entry already: 



Wasn't sure who to ask about adding the information onto the wikia or how to organize it.

Thanks~!


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you for Toneri! Could you please do Kakashi and Guy, when you have the time?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 6, 2014)

Are those Gudou Dama behind Hamura?

So the Tenseigan gives you a chakra mode... Wonder why Kayuga never used the Tenseigan. 

She _does_ have Ootsutsuki power (she was the leader), and she did have the Byakugan. Maybe it was part of her holding back. 

In fact she should've had Rinne-Sharingan, Rinnegan (and its lesser Sharingan powers), Byakugan and its superior Tenseigan form.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 6, 2014)

So Hamura had Six Paths Senjutsu & Byakugan?

And what is Tenseigan?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 6, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> So Hamura had Six Paths Senjutsu & Byakugan?
> 
> And what is Tenseigan?



Seems like it, just not the extent of Hagoromo, since he less less Gedou Dama.

Tenseigan is the higher form of the Byakugan which is unlocked by combining the Otsutsuki power and the Hyuuga power. In Toneri's case he had to just implant Hanabi's Byakugan. 

Its powers, tbh, I don't know. Something linked to making the moon clash with the earth IIRC. Though the databook says that Toneri's chakra mode is a product of this eye power.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 6, 2014)

Then Hamura must have had the Tenseigan too.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 6, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Then Hamura must have had the Tenseigan too.



Maybe not, apparently the Tenseigan isn't an upgraded Rinnegan. It is a conduit for Toneri to access all the collected power of the Otsutsuki clan.


----------



## Seelentau (Dec 7, 2014)

Stop talking bullshit please. Instead, educate yourselves.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 7, 2014)

any word on Hashirama's sage power? is it related to slugs?


----------



## Cjones (Dec 8, 2014)

So to make sure I was right, from reading the description,  it is Onoki's Light Weight Rock Tech that allows him and others to fly?


----------



## Addy (Dec 8, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Maybe not, apparently the Tenseigan isn't an upgraded Rinnegan. It is a conduit for Toneri to access all the collected power of the Otsutsuki clan.



.......  wow,  the orsusuki clan is worth shit if that is all their collected powers 

anu new info on the sasuke part of the movie chapter? 

or is it the same shit?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> .......  wow,  the orsusuki clan is worth shit if that is all their collected powers



That is what I am understanding.

Also apparently Toneri becomes ultra strong when all the stored Byakugan merge with him... something about him absorbing too much (natural?) energy... I'm sure I read something about him absorbing some, accidentally, from the sun. 

I know exactly what you'll think after reading that.


----------



## Sinedd (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi all
Tell me where to find scans of pages:
330-339 and 388?


----------



## Seelentau (Dec 9, 2014)

Okay, I won't tell you.


----------



## Sinedd (Dec 9, 2014)

Excuse Me. Very bad with English, relied upon a translator > __ <

I wanted to say, "Tell me where to find"


----------



## TRN (Dec 9, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Okay, I won't tell you.



Hey Seelentau 

Do this say anything new about naruto bijuu mode look


----------



## Trojan (Dec 9, 2014)

Sinedd said:


> Hi all
> Do not tell me where to find scans of pages:
> 330-339 and 388?



assuming you mean the Databook, then you can find the pages here



Seelentau said:


> Okay, I won't tell you.



lol!


----------



## Sinedd (Dec 9, 2014)

Hussain said:


> assuming you mean the Databook, then you can find the pages here
> 
> 
> lol!



There are only 329


----------



## Addy (Dec 9, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That is what I am understanding.
> 
> Also apparently Toneri becomes ultra strong when all the stored Byakugan merge with him... something about him absorbing too much (natural?) energy... I'm sure I read something about him absorbing some, accidentally, from the sun.
> 
> I know exactly what you'll think after reading that.



so let me get this striaght.........

an otsosoki gets jelly of danzu and implants all the byakugans in himself.

this makes him perform photosynthesis and absorb energy like superman from the sun.

he doesn't have any real special powers aside from "bringing the moon down" and maybe throwing some "chakra balls".

hinata gets hamura's chakra. does jack shit and acts like naruto's chakra battery to perform a "combined" rasengan.

and the raikage has a giant ass gun that can destroy said moon that said hyuuga can bring down meaning his entire powers, plans, and actions are worth jack fucking shit since the raikage already got this even before the movie began. 

........................

hyuuga and otsoski are konoha's strongest clan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trojan (Dec 9, 2014)

Sinedd said:


> There are only 329



I guess those are the "Databook" pages. The rest I think it's for Road to Ninja chapter
which you can read here
3

That's as far as I know at least.


----------



## Sinedd (Dec 9, 2014)

No. There should be a couple of interesting pages.
There was a rumor that even get there, but it's probably fake, but still I would like to take a look.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 9, 2014)

Here's the Databook from page 339 until 388 I suppose.


That the best I can find for you. Sorry. 
I don't see the pages from 330-338 in there. ~.~
(the chapter that I gave you earlier is not posted here though)


----------



## Seelentau (Dec 9, 2014)

I just checked my copy... the pages 330-339 contain the character and jutsu index. Page 388 says something about the Naruto app.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> so let me get this striaght.........
> an otsosoki gets jelly of danzu and implants all the byakugans in himself.
> this makes him perform photosynthesis and absorb energy like superman from the sun.
> he doesn't have any real special powers aside from "bringing the moon down" and maybe throwing some "chakra balls".



also can cut the moon in half.

that's decent feat for Naruto characters


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 10, 2014)

He can also teleport and shoot laser balls


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> also can cut the moon in half.
> 
> that's decent feat for Naruto characters



cutting the moon isnt the same as blowing it with a gun as raikage can 

which is honestly speaking my entire problem with tonari's plan. his plan wouldn't have worked weather naruto/hinata went to the moon or not. 



Gilgamesh said:


> He can also teleport and shoot laser balls



because no one else can teleport and shot kamehamhas from his ass in the series 

otsuski........ konoha's strongest clan!!!!


----------



## Lurko (Dec 10, 2014)

I rather slice it in half, pretty concentrated shit there. All together Toneri is impressive.


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I rather slice it in half, pretty concentrated shit there. All together Toneri is impressive.



he gets defeated by a naruhina love combo. very impressive


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 10, 2014)

A Hamura powered NaruHina combo


----------



## Lurko (Dec 10, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> A Hamura powered NaruHina combo



Power of love>>>>> Anyone.


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> A Hamura powered NaruHina combo





Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Power of love>>>>> Anyone.




a threesome naruhinahamu love combo attack still doenst make it sound as lame as sakura punching kaguya into defeat :ignoramus

+ rin >>>>>>>>>>> anyone


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> cutting the moon isnt the same as blowing it with a gun as raikage can
> which is honestly speaking my entire problem with tonari's plan. his plan wouldn't have worked weather naruto/hinata went to the moon or not.



poor toneri didn't have any idea about that Raikage manliness.


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> poor toneri didn't have any idea about that Raikage manliness.



tonari needs the power of the sun and 1000 years worth of chakra to cute the moon in half? 

one load from raikage's "gun" can blow up the moon................. and the raikage is even horny yet


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> tonari needs the power of the sun and 1000 years worth of chakra to cute the moon in half?
> 
> one load from raikage's "gun" can blow up the moon................. and the raikage is even horny yet



Raikage's gun>toneri's sword,poor toneri.


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> Raikage's gun>toneri's sword,poor toneri.



never bring a sword to a gun fight


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> never bring a sword to a gun fight



poor toneri can only penetrate,but Raikage can actually shot.


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> poor toneri can only penetrate,but Raikage can actually shot.



raikage also got range since he shots the moon from the earth wile i think tonari has to be on the moon itself


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 10, 2014)

Will Kaguya and Zetsu's entries ever be translated?


----------



## Knyght (Dec 10, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur mentioned translating Zetsu's profile next but _when _that happens is up in the air.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 10, 2014)

Kaguya's entry has been already translated. *HERE* you can find it. No Zetsu though, but there are Asura, Indra and Hamura too. I'm waiting more for Gai, Kakashi, Obito and Madara entries!!!


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 10, 2014)

This is hilarious, if raikage got a moon obliterating gun then why did nagato bother capturing bijuus instead of stealing this gun for his rule of fear ideology?


----------



## Corax (Dec 10, 2014)

Toneri is just a filler villain,Raikage is an important character (albeit a second plane  character).Power lvl is irrelevant,plot important characters>filler.Though it is embarrassing how easily Toneri s plan could ve been stopped.Truly a filler villain.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 10, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> I'm waiting more for Gai, *Kakashi*, *Obito* and *Madara* entries!!!




These are under work.


----------



## Sinedd (Dec 10, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> I just checked my copy... the pages 330-339 contain the character and jutsu index. Page 388 says something about the Naruto app.



Сharacter and jutsu index?
Can be more specific about what it meant


----------



## Knyght (Dec 10, 2014)

Sinedd said:


> Сharacter and jutsu index?
> Can be more specific about what it meant



If it's the same index as in the last databook, it's literally just a list of all the characters and jutsu that appear in the databook and what page they're on.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> These are under work.



Are they?


----------



## tracytracy22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anyone have the translation for/or the scans of  "A Furious Mind - Mizukage Mei - Record of Mistaken Thoughts" ?.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 10, 2014)

What has been translated so far


----------



## Seelentau (Dec 10, 2014)

Added the Sensing Water Sphere to the collection thread~


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 11, 2014)

> Kaguya's entry has been already translated. HERE you can find it. No Zetsu though, but there are Asura, Indra and Hamura too. I'm waiting more for Gai, Kakashi, Obito and Madara entries!!!



Pretty sure that's the entry about the history of ninjutsu

Kaguya's entry is 4 pages long too.


----------



## Summers (Dec 11, 2014)

LOL just read temari's bio. blowing the universe away; itachi doesnt even get that type of hype LOL, I knew the databook was hyperbole but wow.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 12, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Are they?




Yes, but it's a slow process, as the translator is busy with IRL work. By which I mean, if anyone wants to ease her workload, by all means, take any of those profiles. I was hesitant to ask her in the first place for this precise reason.


----------



## Rai (Dec 12, 2014)

Hiruzen's bio is still not translated?


----------



## XOzelinkOX (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone have the translation of the girls databook? any link please?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 12, 2014)

Which girls?


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 12, 2014)

Still looking for that full Hanzo translation.


----------



## Ch1pp (Dec 13, 2014)

Summers said:


> LOL just read temari's bio. blowing the universe away; itachi doesnt even get that type of hype LOL, I knew the databook was hyperbole but wow.



Even Madara  thinks: BULLSHIT 




Heck, there's little substance to her abilities other than her status as Gaara's sister.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 13, 2014)

Temari was clearly holding back. She didn't want to risk blowing the universe away along with him.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 14, 2014)

Even though I'm really grateful to EmotionalRockfish for his translation, but dear Lord!
I'm so tired of the Sand characters! 

I hope he moves on already! 
though it's probably unlikely since there are still their jutsus left. -______-

Assuming that is the case, what's left before he moves on to another characters/jutsus

Kankuro



Pakura


Rasa


Suna fodders


Temari
 (and the fodder jutsu)

Shukaku


So
mini jutsus = 8

U_U


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol Temari 

Can someone translate Ino's too? omg :inovilla


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Dec 14, 2014)

How can anyone care so much about sand characters this much? My goodness, he must have been reading his own manga with Gaara as the main character.


----------



## Knyght (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't mind it personally. More content is good and we've got pretty much the entire roster of Suna characters now.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't mind it either as eventually I want to read their profiles as well. However, I think it would have been better if he selected the important characters first like the Kazekages, Sasori, or the characters that people actually talk about, and left the characters that no one cares about for later on! 

Oh well, at least he is done with all of their profiles as of now, and only the jutsus section that is left for them. Most
of those jutsus are in the mini section which is basically one sentence or two, so they should't really take THAT long. I hope he posts those mini sections all at once! XD


----------



## Devil Child (Dec 14, 2014)

Still no Tsunade...


----------



## Jad (Dec 15, 2014)

Still no Gai translation...


----------



## Knyght (Dec 15, 2014)

More interested the people we know little about than the ones we know almost everything about, to be honest.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 15, 2014)

Older Hanabi somewhat resembles Nanami from Katanagatari.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 15, 2014)

Still waiting on Guy and Kakashi.


----------



## Knyght (Dec 15, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I hope he moves on already!
> though it's probably unlikely since there are still their jutsus left. -______-



Looks like jutsu are on their way.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 15, 2014)

Yup, I just saw his post a moment ago. -___-
oh well, I hope he post several of them all at once. Most of them or those from the mini-section, so
I assume they shouldn't really take that long. 

I wonder what is he going to translate next though! 
I hope some of those

Narudo, A (the 4th Raikage), B, Onoki, or Hiruzen

Edit:
So, he posted all of Gaara's jutsus from this Databook. We are done with him now!


----------



## Knyght (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like your wait will soon be over, Altair21. Gai will be arriving after the jutsu.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 16, 2014)

Good you're here!
I wanted to ask you if you're going to update your posts about the translations!


----------



## Knyght (Dec 16, 2014)

The new image/link requirements mean that I need 50 posts to post links and images. Apparently that includes editing posts that already have links and images.

So 8 posts to go!


----------



## Trojan (Dec 16, 2014)

oh I see!
I was like, why did he stop editing them all of a sudden. 
now I know. O_O


----------



## Knyght (Dec 16, 2014)

And that's 50. Updates incoming.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 16, 2014)

If you don't mind, when you update the stuffs, can you tell the things you changed?


----------



## Knyght (Dec 16, 2014)

This time it was these:

Akimichi Torifu
Uchiha Kagami
Sensing Water Sphere
Yashamaru
The Secret of the Birth of Hiden Ninjutsu (Updated)
Bunpuku (Updated)
Maki/Ebizo/Tobimaru/Tessa
Suna's Kages and Traditions (Updated)
Ino's Shinobi Fashion Inspection
Jutsu Section Chart Instructions
Desert Layered Imperial Funeral Seal (Updated)
Desert Wave
Desert Hand
Wind Release: Great Sickle Weasel
Red Secret Technique: Machinery Triangles


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 16, 2014)

Knuckle said:


> Looks like your wait will soon be over, Altair21. Gai will be arriving after the jutsu.



Awesome!


----------



## Knyght (Dec 17, 2014)

So for those who don't check translator blogs...

viatoretvenus' list of upcoming translations:

p. 276 Edo Tensei Release Method
p. 285 Goshun Mawashi no jutsu (Tobirama, Minato, Naruto and Sasuke vs Obito)
p. 312 Dan?s Spirit Transformation
p. 95  Homura and Koharu.
p. 313 Sage Tools
p. 125 Toroi
p. 116 Chukichi
p. 82 Gamabunta/Gamaken/Gamahiro/Gamakichi

EmotionalRockfish's list: Rasa's jutsu, Gai, Dai and then their current backlog of translation requests.

OrganicDinosaur's next db translation should be Zetsu but she's currently translating bits of The Last's novelisation and interviews.

Danzo, Kakashi, Madara and Obito are in progress (or at least on someone's list of things to do), AFAIK.

There's no real order or timeframe to these so it could be whatever whenever, if at all, but thought people might like to know.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2014)

I am surprised that EmotionalRockfish did not upload anything today honestly.  



> EmotionalRockfish's list: Rasa's jutsu, Gai, Dai and then their current backlog of translation requests.



Are you sure?
Because there are still some other jutsus for Kankuro, Temari, Pakura, and some Suna fodders.


----------



## Knyght (Dec 17, 2014)

An anon asked about a translation schedule. The reply was "Ah, Rasa’s jutsu, Might Gai and Dai’s profiles, then all the requests I have."

They might have just forgotten at the time but this is what's been said for now.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 17, 2014)

Wait, hold up...What happened here with this entry?!



> p. 248 - They Awaken Through Transcending a Tragedy - "Mangekyo Sharingan" -Their Patterns



From this person? 

I did Itachi's full databook entry already, and it says nothing of that sort from what that user claims.

"mangekyo page"...what page would that be? I don't remember reading that at all. 

Someone remove that erroneous troll translation from the collection thread! ):<

Page 248 doesn't contain that sort of info!

-----

Oh, yeah. Sorry, I've been preoccupied with translating the novel since no one else is really doing it. 

I didn't realize you guy were waiting on me for Zetsu~ OTL. 

I will try to get back on track with pulling my weight on the 4th DB. Though I think a lot of people also want Retsu no Sho's DB pages done too. ;__;';;~~


----------



## Knyght (Dec 17, 2014)

When he said "the mangekyou page" I assumed he was referring to this . So it's not related to that?


----------



## SaiST (Dec 17, 2014)

No, guy was just trolling. Most of that seems to be fabricated.


----------



## Knyght (Dec 17, 2014)

Welp, that's gotta go.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 17, 2014)

Knuckle said:


> When he said "the mangekyou page" I assumed he was referring to this . So it's not related to that?



Yeah, absolutely fake. There's not very much info on the page at all and that guy has written up all that junk. 

The arrows and captions are just like " This is Madara's Eien Mangekyou Sharingan after transplant from Izuna" and "This is Sasuke's Eien Mangekyou Sharingan from Itachi". "This is Kakashi and Obito's MS, etc..."

I don't remember anywhere in the 4th databook where it has a dense section about the Sharingan at all.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 17, 2014)

Knuckle said:


> Danzo, Kakashi, Madara and Obito are in progress (or at least on someone's list of things to do), AFAIK.




A friend of mine has Obito, Madara, Kakashi and Kisame on the work list (and has started with Obito.) But she's busy IRL so it's a slow progress. So if anyone is interested in looking into those profiles as well, feel perfectly free to do so, it's not away from anyone.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 17, 2014)

Amanda said:


> A friend of mine has Obito, Madara, Kakashi and Kisame on the work list (and has started with Obito.) But she's busy IRL so it's a slow progress. So if anyone is interested in looking into those profiles as well, feel perfectly free to do so, it's not away from anyone.



I was going to to Gai and Kakashi from the Retsu no Sho to supplement it, but I've been translating the novel version of The Last, so I've been out of the loop on who's claimed what portion~

Good to know that someone is doing it though.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 17, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I was going to to Gai and Kakashi from the Retsu no Sho to supplement it, but I've been translating the novel version of The Last, so I've been out of the loop on who's claimed what portion~
> 
> Good to know that someone is doing it though.




Hey, if you got the time, you can translate Kakashi. My friend probably won't get to it in a while, and there are people such as me who are curious about it.


----------



## Knyght (Dec 18, 2014)

...Those were not the toads I was expecting.


----------



## batman22wins (Dec 18, 2014)

Does anyone have the complete list Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki abilities and moveset?


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 22, 2014)

So does the databook say anything about those symbols on Hagoromo's, Naruto's, and Sasuke's hands?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 26, 2014)

I wonder if someone can do these or some of them
A, B, Darui, and/or Onoki.


----------



## Knyght (Dec 28, 2014)

So Kushina and Mikoto's buddy-buddy moment wasn't just a one-off thing.

Strange for Roushi's chakra mode to be taijutsu when A's is ninjutsu.

OrganicDinosaur, Seelentau, IIRC Turrin was having some trouble translating ; would one of you mind trying your own translation for it for clarification?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I wonder if someone can do these or some of them
> A, B, Darui, and/or Onoki.



I've been procrastinating too hard on Zetsu's entry ;__;';;~ But I've been asked to do B's profile by a few people already. I have no idea when though.

I think I have Gai and Kakashi's entries from the movie guidebook to do before that...


----------



## Trojan (Dec 28, 2014)

Do those entries from the guidebook gives anything at all? 
I have seen some translated pages from it, and I honestly believe that it is even worst than this Databook! 

but oh well, I guess I can only wait. O_O


----------



## Addy (Dec 28, 2014)

can someone tell me what are the new info on characters *aside from jutsus and chakura related shit?.*


----------



## Trojan (Dec 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> can someone tell me what are the new info on characters *aside from jutsus and chakura related shit?.*



Barely anything. Just some filler about Pakura and Maki as well as the filler about Shino and Turoni
got conformed in the Databook.


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2014)

> Sasuke and Itachi's mother. A gentle/kind-hearted woman who poured her love without discrimination. *Also had a good relationship with Kushina.*



kushina didn't even know mikoto had a son 

worst cop out ever


----------



## Knyght (Dec 29, 2014)

Or they just hadn't had the chance to catch up recently since Kushina was busy with her pregnancy and Mikoto was busy with child-raising. She knew Mikoto had a kid, she just thought it had been a girl. It happens, no big deal.  A "good relationship" is a pretty broad term anyway.


Good job, OD, good job.


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2014)

sasuke was 3 months when kushina and mikoto met. that means kushina didnt even see mikoto for a year or didn't know she was prego 

i am sorry but "good relationship" my ass


----------



## Trojan (Dec 29, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Zetsu's profile completed by me!
> 
> Sorry for the wait~
> ]



Great!

What are you going to translate next?
(If any?)

I found it interesting that Zetsu is the one who planned for Sasuke and itachi's battle. lol


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 29, 2014)

Knuckle said:


> Or they just hadn't had the chance to catch up recently since Kushina was busy with her pregnancy and Mikoto was busy with child-raising. She knew Mikoto had a kid, she just thought it had been a girl. It happens, no big deal.  A "good relationship" is a pretty broad term anyway.
> 
> 
> Good job, OD, good job.



Thanks! It was way easier and less confusing than Tobi's entry lol~



> クシナとも仲がよかった



It has a nuance that's kinda like they are on close terms with eachother. Like a close kind of excellent relationship. 

Though Kurenai and Shikamaru didn't know the gender of the Asuma's kid...maybe they do not have the technology to detect gender until birth. Didn't Kushina have a panel where she was just like, "I'm sure it's going to be a boy!" and Minato went something like "Well how do you know that?" and her answer was something like " Because I'm the mother!" Or maybe that was an anime filler that I'm recalling. 

Mmm, I think takL is doing the Retsu no Sho now...so might not do entries from it for a while.

I'm in between translating more scenes from the novel or more DB entries. I think it's just me and Eriko who are doing the book, and seems like there's more interest in it until the Feb 20th movie release in the US.

What's on the to-do list that people are interested in but hasn't been claimed by another translator yet? I haven't been  keeping track of who put dibs on whoever's entry, and I don't want to double up.


----------



## Knyght (Dec 29, 2014)

viatoretvenus: Edo Tensei Release Method, Goshun Mawashi no jutsu (Tobirama, Minato, Naruto and Sasuke vs Obito), Dan’s Spirit Transformation, Homura and Koharu, Sage Tools, Toroi, Chukichi.

EmotionalRockfish: Gai, Dai

Unknown: Kakashi, Madara and Obito. 

But those last three are free game because the one doing them is a busy person, IIRC. Wouldn't be stepping on any toes there. Naruto, Madara, Obito, Kaguya and the Ten Tails are probably the most "important" profiles left to be done, I think.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 29, 2014)

I just dropped off my translation for Yamato's DB entry...and now feel like no one wanted it OTL~

Whelp, I was on a major strugglebuss when I did Itachi's DB entry because his profile was like 4 pages long and Sasuke's was 8 pages long. I don't know if I will survive having to do Obito or Kakashi's, even though I'm interested in them. They are just incredibly dense and long. Madara's is also a similar length.

How has no one done Kaguya yet? I feel like someone would have because she's kinda important. I mean, i guess it's like only 3 pages.

I guess I'll browse through the DB and see if there's anything shorter to do first...


----------



## Knyght (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm fairly interested in the remaining Kages, especially the Mizukages. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 30, 2014)

Darui has only 1 page, can you do it?


----------



## Knyght (Dec 30, 2014)

I just noticed that none of the new characters seem to have graduation ages, promotion ages and mission records like they used to.

Not a big deal but I kinda miss the trivia.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, I noticed that since the start, and I was kinda disappointed with it. I guess they got replaced with the
"Favorite" thing.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 30, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I just dropped off my translation for Yamato's DB entry...and now feel like no one wanted it OTL~
> 
> Whelp, I was on a major strugglebuss when I did Itachi's DB entry because his profile was like 4 pages long and Sasuke's was 8 pages long. I don't know if I will survive having to do Obito or Kakashi's, even though I'm interested in them. They are just incredibly dense and long. Madara's is also a similar length.
> 
> ...


May you do Kamui and Kamui Shuriken entries then? They are one page and half a page long.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 30, 2014)

I find it funny how Kishi gives some of the fodder ages in yet doesn't tell us how old hashirama and tobirama are. Nicca must not want us find out exactly how screwed up the timeline is in nardo.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 30, 2014)

Revy, did you not say that you asked someone to translate Danzo's page?


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 30, 2014)

It's 80 percent translated now. I'd give it a day or two before it's complete.


----------



## MariaS17 (Jan 1, 2015)

Man I wish some one would just Translate Ino ymanaka data book.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2015)

So, there is not much about Gai. 
Well, I honestly did not expect to get much, so whatever...



Revy said:


> It's 80 percent translated now. I'd give it a day or two before it's complete.



Is the translator viatoretvenus, or is it someone else?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 4, 2015)

Can someone please link me to a proper translation of Minato's page? I know it's out there somewhere but I can't find it anywhere on NF


----------



## Trojan (Jan 4, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Can someone please link me to a proper translation of Minato's page? I know it's out there somewhere but I can't find it anywhere on NF


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 4, 2015)

Did anyone translate Ino's page yet?


----------



## Silver Fang (Jan 4, 2015)

Interesting that the databook outright stats the KinGin brothers are in fact, decedents of Rikudou. Everyone always figured that for the longest, but interesting to get official confirmation on that. 

And apparently the coup d'etat isn't the only thing that did that got them branded as criminals. I was hoping we'd get even more info though, but hell nice they got mentioned at all.

Though for all the hype, the stats are a bit low at 30.5 lowest scores being genjutsu, hand-seals, and intelligence, with 2.5 and 3.5 for the latter two.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 4, 2015)

Silver Fang said:


> Though for all the hype, the stats are a bit low at 30.5 lowest scores being genjutsu, hand-seals, and intelligence, with 2.5 and 3.5 for the latter two.



There are no stats in this databook.


----------



## Silver Fang (Jan 4, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> There are no stats in this databook.



I know. Read those somewhere else. The stat talk was just p.s. or in addition to my comments previous, not that they were in the current db lol.


----------



## Mirai Zack Fair (Jan 10, 2015)

Has Killer B's profile been translated?


----------



## Knyght (Jan 10, 2015)

Nope.

So when a single person combines multiple jutsu it's known as a merging jutsu. When it's more than one person, it's cooperation ninjutsu.


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, fusion jutsu would be more correct. The term is the same that's used for the Dragonball Fusion Technique.^^


----------



## Knyght (Jan 11, 2015)

That does have a better ring to it.


----------



## Knyght (Jan 11, 2015)

Does Lightning Illusion Flash of Lightning Pillar also mention fusion jutsu then? It seemed to me that it combines lightning ninjutsu with genjutsu.

Or even Lightning Release: Four Pillar Bind since I never understood why a lightning jutsu would create pillars of earth.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 11, 2015)

What fusion techniques are you talking about?

Which techniques mentioned they were fusions?

I'm assuming you're talking about non-elemental ones.


----------



## Knyght (Jan 11, 2015)

This entry mentions fusion techniques:



Seelentau said:


> Ninjutsu - Lightning Release: Inspirational Wave
> 
> A *fusion technique* where Darui employs Lightning Release and Water Release.
> He spits out a large mass of water with a Water Release technique, and continues with
> ...



I'm wondering if these   qualify too.


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 12, 2015)

Nope, they don't mention that term.


----------



## Knyght (Jan 12, 2015)

Ah, now I wouldn't be surprised if that ends up being the only mention of fusion jutsu in the whole book. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Knyght (Jan 12, 2015)

I updated the character list so it includes the pages that haven't been done yet, along with * next to the links that have only really been touched on.

I'll probably get around to the jutsu list and maybe the jutsu mini-section.


----------



## Shadow050 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> by viatoretvenus
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



this is gyat damned lie 

Kishi fucked up... 

My findings were fuckin' nigh iron clad dammit....


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 17, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> I updated the character list so it includes the pages that haven't been done yet, along with * next to the links that have only really been touched on.
> 
> I'll probably get around to the jutsu list and maybe the jutsu mini-section.



Thank you so much for the new comprehensive list. I can finally tell at a glance what there needs to be done instead of guessing and going back and forth between the DB and that link to check!

Finally easing off novel and misc translation for the Last, and recent Kishi and VA interview things. I will probably pick up more DB soon~


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow050 said:


> this is gyat damned lie
> 
> Kishi fucked up...
> 
> My findings were fuckin' nigh iron clad dammit....



why would it be a lie. Minatos age matches all the other parents, like Shikaku, Choza, Inoichi, Shibi etc. Why would minatoos age be any different from theirs. You honestly over thought things.


----------



## spiritmight (Jan 17, 2015)

We seriously got an age for one of the Mist Anbu fodderized by Obito but not for Hashirama or Tobirama?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 17, 2015)

No tit size measurement for Samui?


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 17, 2015)

Going by the looks, they're on par with Tsunade's, if not bigger.

The two reasons why I did her article.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 17, 2015)

Whew~ Hagoromo's profile was pretty straight forward for me to do! I'm done with it, but waiting to post it at the same time as a set with Kaguya's entry....There wasn't much new info in it anyway.

Kaguya's entry is like a monstrous 3 pages OTL~

But I think I will be done in a day or two.

But old man Rikudou Sennin is complete, so no need for anyone to do it.

----------------
----------------

@Seelentau, 

Is there any agreement on what kekkei-moura (血型網羅) should be? "Bloodline Encompassing"?

....Does it have a definition? I tried to search both google.JP and yahoo.JP....and there's barely anything about it.

I don't remember term in the manga.


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, that's the translation. It doesn't have a definition, sadly. Black Zetsu used it once, describing Kaguya's giant TSB as "Kekkei Mora no Bocho Gudodama".


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 17, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Yes, that's the translation. It doesn't have a definition, sadly. Black Zetsu used it once, describing Kaguya's giant TSB as "Kekkei Mora no Bocho Gudodama".



     (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ But I want to know what it actually....means.

What chapter was that from, btw~?

But what does it describe about the 求道玉 though?

Like does "Bloodline Encompassing" mean she is able to use all the natures at once to make the 求道玉? Or that the pre-requisite to the 求道玉 is that you have all the elements first?

It's on both Hagoromo's and Kaguya's entries. but not on Naruto's or Obito's

Indra, Asura, and Hamura didn't get element webs, so there' no info there. 

So is this a thing exclusive only to the Ootsutsuki clan? I don't want to assume that just by the only two entries we have on it. I didn't see it elsewhere in the DB IIRC that explains it better.

@Seelentau, this is the JP wiki on Kekkei-Moura:

Seems to be all nature release at once.



But it says:



> 「全ての忍術を無にする陰陽遁をベースにした術」とされる。作中では黒ゼツが風・火・土・雷・水・陰・陽全ての性質変化を組み合わせたと語っており、いわば*「8つ目の性質変化」*とも言える。ヒルゼンは「血継淘汰のさらに上」と分析した。



And lists jutsu underneath...


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 17, 2015)

Is it that hard to read the wiki? :/

Other than what's written there, I can only make aneducated guess:
Kurozetsu used it like "Expansive Truth-Seeking Ball of Bloodline Encompassing", meaning that from the "Bloodline Encompassing" group (or whatever), it's the "Expansive Truth Seeking Ball".
He could also say "All-Killing Ash Bones of Bloodline Encompassing", with the same meaning.
What I want to say is that "Bloodline Encompassing" is not a part of the "Expansive Truth-Seeking Ball" term.

Now for what a Kekkei Mora actually is, we'd have to look at Kekkei Genkai and Kekkei Tota first:
Kekkei Genkai combine two natures, Kekkei Tota three. According to Kurozetsu, Kagyuas Bocho Gudodama entails all five natures, so going by that logic, a Kekkei Mora is the ability to combine five natures.
However, with the release of the databook, it turned out that Kaguya's other techniques are all Kekkei Mora, as well. Even Mugen Tsukuyomi. Some of those techniques don't use natures at all, so that explanation is moot.

What no follows is just speculation:
Now, as we all know, Kaguya is the progenitor of chakra and the source of all Kekkei Genkai (Byakugan, Shikotsumyaku, Sharingan). I think that Kekkei Mora simply means that she can use the highest form of each and every chakra-related technique there is: She has a bone Kekkei Mora which is stronger than the Shikotsumyaku, she has a space-time ninjutsu which is described as the original space-time ninjutsu, she has the highes form of the Sharingan, she can use vacuum fists on a whole other level than the Hyuuga.
The only thing she's missing is the Tenseigan.
So I think that Kekkei Mora means that it's her personal, own and unique original bloodline, something only she can use as the progenitor of chakra.
Or whatever. It's half past five am and I'm writing this tired as hell.

Edit: As I said, Kekkei Mora can't simply be "all five natures combined", because some of Kaguya's techniques don't even use chakra natures (her hair needle barrage, for example). Also, why does it say "eight natures"? There are only five and yin and yang.

Edit2: by the way, the normal Truth-Seeking Ball is no Kekkei Mora, despite it using all five natures as well. So there has to be more to it than that.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 18, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Is it that hard to read the wiki? :/
> 
> Other than what's written there, I can only make aneducated guess:
> Kurozetsu used it like "Expansive Truth-Seeking Ball of Bloodline Encompassing", meaning that from the "Bloodline Encompassing" group (or whatever), it's the "Expansive Truth Seeking Ball".
> ...



I did read both the JP wiki and what's on the English one, I just didn't understand it well :__;';;~~

Thank you for the thorough explanation!~


----------



## Trojan (Jan 18, 2015)

Is there any useful info about the second part of this page?


about the Kid's seal?!


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 18, 2015)

Hm, the text below the left picture says something about Mokuton, let's see...

スキあらば封印を破ろうとする
九尾を木遁で封じつつ修業は進む。

...as I thought, I'm too inexperienced to translate it.
No idea what exactly it says. The second line is something like "Making progress in the training while the Nine-Tails is sealed with Wood Release".


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 18, 2015)

> スキあらば封印を破ろうとする



スキ-->すき-->隙 or 透き =a breach/opportunity/chance ? I think the usage of あらば is  あれば --> If it happens or  とあれば or ならば = if it’s the case that

破ろう= volitional form of “to break”/tear/destroy + tosuru (following volitional verb= to try to) = trying to break.

== Trying to break (through) if there is a breach in the seal

While sealing the Kyuubi with Mokuton, training proceeds.  

If the clause all modified Kyuubi like スキあらば封印を破ろうとする九尾を木遁で封じつつ修業は進む。and not two separate sentences, 

Then the whole thing is like " The Kyuubi is trying to break through if there is a breach in the seal, while being sealed with Mokuton, the training proceeds.


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 18, 2015)

Ah, okay, guessed something like that. Initially, I hoped it would refer to the torii seal Naruto used, but it's obviously Yamato's Mokuton ^^'
Anyway, the rest of the box isn't really interesting, just talks about the training to control the Kyubi, the waterfall of truth and all that.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 18, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur and/or Seelentau

is any one of you planning to translate B's profile?
I believe I read a post like that, but I can't remember for sure. O_O


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not really active as a translator. When I want to translate something I'm interested in, I'll do it. But I don't plan anything. When it happens, it happens. x)


----------



## Trojan (Jan 18, 2015)

lol, fair enough.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> OrganicDinosaur and/or Seelentau
> 
> is any one of you planning to translate B's profile?
> I believe I read a post like that, but I can't remember for sure. O_O



I think I said I was interested in doing B's~ I'm halfway done with Kaguya now, so I'll see what I feel like doing afterwards. 

I think I saw his profile and it was pretty long... ;__;';;~~~ So I'm not sure what I'm doing next.



Seelentau said:


> I'm not really active as a translator. When I want to translate something I'm interested in, I'll do it. But I don't plan anything. When it happens, it happens. x)



Pretty much this haha~ If I get requests for something and it also happens to intersect with something I like (or at least, can tolerate doing), then I'll do it.

Except for when I did the Sexy Reverse Harem Jutsu. No one asked for it. That was all my doing, because why the heck not? And it was short...and the guys were cute :3

But I think for now my limit is 3-4 pages on a character page. 

The only thing holding me back from Kakashi and Obito's profile translation is the sheer length, TBH. When I did both Sasuke's and Itachi's, it was one heck of a struggle bus to get through it all.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 18, 2015)

I see. O_O
B is 5 pages as far as I remember. 

Is any of you interested in A? 
he has 2 pages. 
(Well, really 1, since the first page barely has anything anyway)


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 18, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> The only thing holding me back from Kakashi and Obito's profile translation is the sheer length, TBH. When I did both Sasuke's and Itachi's, it was one heck of a struggle bus to get through it all.



Well you don't have to do it tomorrow, take all the time you want, but please do it. It's sad that Kakashi, Obito and Madara's entries haven't been translated yet


----------



## Amanda (Jan 18, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Well you don't have to do it tomorrow, take all the time you want, but please do it. It's sad that Kakashi, Obito and Madara's entries haven't been translated yet




Thanks for reminding, tomorrow I'll ask the person who promised to translate them what's up. If she can't find the time to do it, I'll rather free her from the promise and continue the search for other translators.


----------



## Knyght (Jan 18, 2015)

Naruto:* 8* pages
Obito: 6 pages
Madara: 6 pages
Kaguya: 4 pages
B: 5 pages
Onoki: 3 pages
Nagato: 4 pages
Kakashi: 4 pages
Sakura: 4 pages

Everyone else untranslated is 2 pages or less.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 18, 2015)

Pretty sure Naruto has 8 pages. 

Do you know if emotionalrockfish is still going to translate some stuff, or if he is going to stop
translating?


----------



## Knyght (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh right. For some reason, one of his pages is in the jutsu section of that imgur album.

And I've no idea either way. Supposedly they're working on Might Duy since it was mentioned along with Guy the day before his was posted. But that was back at the start of Jan.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 19, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> Naruto:* 8* pages
> Obito: 6 pages
> Madara: 6 pages
> Kaguya: 4 pages
> ...



I already did one page of Sakura though...So technically I would have 3 pages to go. It's just that I personally don't have interest in doing her thing, and no one has really requested her's to be done TBH.

I'm done fully transcribing for Kaguya~ So I think both Hagoromo and Kaguya's page will be posted tomorrow. So that's 5 pages from me! Whoooo~


> Obito: *6* pages
> Madara: *6* pages



 (ﾉಥ益ಥ）ﾉ ┻━┻

I love them, but.....that's so long. And it's not like filled with giant photos like the other entries. Itachi and Sasuke were so dense, it was almost painful. I feel like I'm monopolizing all the Uchiha profiles lol~

TBH, Kaguya's two giant photos and Hagoromo's profile with little text= total more like 3 pages instead of 5 if we are talking text. 



> Kakashi: *4* pages



Of the options up there, he seems to gel better at the intersection of "Requested+Personally Interested".

Plus, since I'm going to translate more from the Kakashi light novel...I might as well...I guess. OTL~~~ IDK no promises from me right now. Let me see how I do after my last page of Kaguya.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2015)

Even though I really doubt there is anything new in Kaguya/Hago's pages, but how many hours do you think it would take for you to post them?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Even though I really doubt there is anything new in Kaguya/Hago's pages, but how many hours do you think it would take for you to post them?



I mean, I do other things like work, play with corgi, eat lunch, etc. 

Plus since I worked on it late last night, I wanted time to proofread anyway to make it flow better.

Posted it though.

34 pages of Kakashi's prologue to his novel got released unexpectedly today. 

So...I might do that for a while instead. I haven't decided what to translate next TBH.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2015)

I see. 

thanks for the translation though! Much appreciated. 

As for the Kakashi novel, you translated 15 pages, no? 
or are those 34 pages different than the previous 15 ones?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I see.
> 
> thanks for the translation though! Much appreciated.
> 
> ...



No prob~~

Yeah, but those were 15 double pages.  These are ~34 single pages= ~16 double pages.

So same length as before, actually. 

Debating on whether or not I should do it.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2015)

Double pages! O_o
but I felt like they were so empty and barely anything happened in them! 
So, how many pages does this novel have anyway? And does it have pics in it?


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 19, 2015)

Link pls?

Also, "fun" fact: Kisame's Samehada is called 愛刀 'aitou' in his article. Meaning "Love Sword" .__.
(The correct name is 'daitou', Great Sword)


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Could we get Nagato's entry fully translated?


----------



## Knyght (Jan 19, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Link pls?


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh, there's a cover at the end, nice! Thanks, wish I could read Kanji without Furigana .__.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 19, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Oh, there's a cover at the end, nice! Thanks, wish I could read Kanji without Furigana .__.



Yeah, I uploaded my screencaptures to reddit. Also the schedule release is one section per week, up to Chapter 3. 

Shikamaru is coming up Feb.16th



The excerpt comes with furigana! For most of the kanji.Though I have to admit too, I have to stop and search up individual kanji every once in a while when I translated Chapter 1. 

Kakashi full novel is 224~ pages. Kishi illustrated it, but we do not know how many or what they are.



Seelentau said:


> Link pls?
> 
> Also, "fun" fact: Kisame's Samehada is called 愛刀 'aitou' in his article. Meaning "Love Sword" .__.
> (The correct name is 'daitou', Great Sword)




Maybe when they typed in the romaji, they typoe'd and forgot the D. So "daitou" became "aitou" lol~~ That's weird that they didn't catch it.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Could we get Nagato's entry fully translated?



He can wait. 
I want B's profile and/or A. -_-


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 19, 2015)

So while I'm not 100% sure about my translation (OrganicDinosaur? :3), it seems that Roshi's Lava Release KKG is his own?

Oh and I just saw that his article was already kind of translated. .__.
Also, there's a Kanji with a wrong reading: 力 is read as 'juu' instead of 'chikara'.
The other translator translated it as "freedom", though I have no idea, why.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't know If I can ask this, but has any of you skimmed over B or A's profiles?
and if so, is there anything about Minato in there? 

(not necessarily a translation, but whether he is mentioned or not)


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 20, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> So while I'm not 100% sure about my translation (OrganicDinosaur? :3), it seems that Roshi's Lava Release KKG is his own?






> 己の持つ“血継限界”と尾獣の力を昇華させるべく



Let's work backwards~

べく=in order to

 させる= to allow, cause, let or make someone do something (causative form). 

昇華= sublimation

= in order to allow for the sublimation xxx

“血継限界”と尾獣の力= the power of bijyuu and "Kekkei-Genkai"

己の持つ= himself possessing

= His own "Kekkei-Genkai" and power of a bijyuu

--------------------

===  In order to allow for the sublimation of his own "Kekkei-Genkai" and the power of his bijyuu, 



> 頑固一徹修業に励み、



striving for/an incentive in obstinate training,



> 我が道を歩んだのである



That was the reason that he walked (on) his own path.

---------------------------------------------------

I split ので (reason for)  from ある (to be). 

as for 励み it's a noun for stimulus or incentive, but the verb "hagemu" is in masu-stem, isn't it? The form is to  strive, or put effort into.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 20, 2015)

Mu's favorite thing ever is the clam dude?

Well, okay.


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah yes, I read 励み as a noun, whoops ^^'

Also, what do you make of 好敵手と認め、その決着を望んでいるようだ。?
I translated it as "It seems that he wanted to end it with acknowledging him as a worthy rival.", but I'm not sure (and too tired to try harder right now).


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 20, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Ah yes, I read 励み as a noun, whoops ^^'
> 
> Also, what do you make of 好敵手と認め、その決着を望んでいるようだ。?
> I translated it as "It seems that he wanted to end it with acknowledging him as a worthy rival.", but I'm not sure (and too tired to try harder right now).



Yeah, I thought it was a noun at first, but it didn't make sense with the ni particle. I had to look it up too lol~~


I think your's is fine! I think my version might be clearer~

== It seemed that (he) desired that conclusion (where he was ) accepted as a worthy rival.


----------



## Knyght (Jan 20, 2015)

So Roushi was born with Lava Release and then had Son Goku's Lava Release slapped on top. I guess that's why the last databook mentioned that he went on a journey to control his "excess energy". Sounds like he had more issues controlling his jinchuuriki powers than most.

*Edit:* So for the "shinobi origin" bits that leaves the Juubi as untouched. Asura, Indra and Hamura have been translated but only the main paragraph, I believe.

Currently adding the untranslated secret files to the list too (albeit with bastardized titles).


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 20, 2015)

I thing that the most important entries that are still to be translated are:

People:

- Naruto
- Kakashi
- Madara
- Obito
- Zetsu
- Nagato
- Kabuto
- Ten Tails
- Danzo

Jutsu:

- Kamui V2
- Kamui Shuriken
- Hachimon Tonko no Jin
- Hiru Tora
- Izanagi
- Enton: Kagutsuchi
- Mokuryuu
- Mokuton: Hotei
- Raiton Kage Bunshin

- Kamui Raikiri
- Raiden
- Mokuton: Hobi

Other:

- Now... Five Villages Have Become One! The Shinobi Alliance's 80000 Man's Power Graph
- Supporting the Shinobi's Missions - Konoha's Special Forces
- Having Close Relations - The Connection of Countries and Their Villages
- The Shadows and Traditions Handed Down In All Villages - Konohagakure Volume
- History of the Fourth Great Ninja World War


----------



## Knyght (Jan 20, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> - Zetsu



. As well as Tobi aka Guruguru aka Spiral Zetsu


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 20, 2015)

Aren't you our collector? Please ask them, I'm just translating. :x
Would be nice to have a fully translated book, just like in the old days.

Probably gonna work on some minor characters/techniques tonight.
Any requests?


----------



## Knyght (Jan 20, 2015)

And asked I have. Suppose I'll have to keep an eye on those blogs now.



> Any requests?



From the mini-section or just smaller ones like Samui and Roushi? Or either.


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 20, 2015)

The mini-section. I skimmed through the missing translations of the main stuff, but there's not much interesting stuff left for me.
My way of working is this: While I need to wait for something (LoL queue, for example), I grab the databook and skim through it, reading some random articles. If I see an interesting term or something, I try to remember where I found it and get back to it later. Then I write down the Kanji text and then I translate it.
I could never translate it directly, even when the text is easy, simply because I don't want to get it wrong.

So yeah, mini section.


----------



## Knyght (Jan 20, 2015)

Hmm, then mine would be Earth Release: Dropping Lid and Lightning Release: Four Pillar Bind.


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 20, 2015)

Will do, as well as the missing Kiri nin (p. 207), to complete that.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 20, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> The mini-section. I skimmed through the missing translations of the main stuff, but there's not much interesting stuff left for me.
> My way of working is this: While I need to wait for something (LoL queue, for example), I grab the databook and skim through it, reading some random articles. If I see an interesting term or something, I try to remember where I found it and get back to it later. Then I write down the Kanji text and then I translate it.
> I could never translate it directly, even when the text is easy, simply because I don't want to get it wrong.
> 
> So yeah, mini section.


Kamui Raikiri (page 316)
Raiden/Lightning Transmission (page 328)
Tajuu Mokubushin (page 322)
Hyoton Defense (page 325)


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 20, 2015)

Thought so. Can't promise anything, but I'll see what I can do.

Kiri minors are completed btw.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 20, 2015)

> Jūzō Biwa
> Male, 31 years old at death, Seven Shinobiswordsmen, Volume 69, page 201
> 
> Formerly: "Seven Shinobi-Swordsmen". Maneuvering the Kubikiribōchō,
> ...



What does that mean? 
is he the one who died, or does that mean the battlefields become filled with his victims' blood?


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 20, 2015)

That's supposed to mean "dyed", whoops ^^'

It literally says "painted in blood", but "blood" isn't a colour, so...


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Jan 20, 2015)

How did you guys even get the old databooks translated. Was the pace this slow too. Because this is taking forever, I thought there were loads of translators and japanese speaking Naruto fans that would be willing and eager to translate all this stuff within the first month.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 20, 2015)

^
There were more translators back then, and the manga was still ongoing unlike now. Also, the first and second Databooks are not fully translated as far as I know. Only the 3rd Databook is fully translated and that is because Viz translated it.


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 20, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> How did you guys even get the old databooks translated. Was the pace this slow too. Because this is taking forever, I thought there were loads of translators and japanese speaking Naruto fans that would be willing and eager to translate all this stuff within the first month.



I can only speak for me:
- I don't get paid to do it
- I have plenty... some... another hobby: LoL. (and I watch videos and surf the net)
- I don't like the overall Naruto manga that much, only certain aspects
- I'm not learning Japanese anymore, since two or more years, so I'm slow
- I still don't get paid


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 20, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> As a doujutsu fan, if OD gives me permission to use her translations, I would like to start making Kaguya and Hagoromo pages.



Yeah, that's fine with me~ Just credit me somewhere for them~



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> How did you guys even get the old databooks translated. Was the pace this slow too. Because this is taking forever, I thought there were loads of translators and japanese speaking Naruto fans that would be willing and eager to translate all this stuff within the first month.



My answer is the same with Seelentau, 


 We are all volunteers who happen to be fans
 It takes a long time to ensure accurate translations, dealing with typos in the DB itself, figuring out any phrases or kanji that are more poetic than the manga typically uses
 No such thing as a slow pace. No one gets to complain about something they are getting for free. 
  If there were more translators who were willing to dedicate time into it, it would go faster. 
 It takes me hours to read, translate, proofread, format, and then post my version. Honestly, It takes me less than a few minutes to read through a whole section to understand what's going on. Now to turn it into colloquial English, sentence by sentence, to make sure everyone can understand it? That's tough. Some nuances you have to drop because you can't fit them, or there's no English equivalents (and then you spend time writing a [T/N].)
  You won't always be super hyped up to translate fodder shinobi #24 from rando village. I translate entries that I personally like because it's interesting and keeps me going. Hand me a boring one and I'll procrastinate on it because sometimes, I'm just not in the mood or I'll dread it. Just because I'm willing to translate doesn't automatically make me eager to. 
  There's misdirected hate and harassment to translators all the time. Sometimes you don't want to get involved in controversial (like shipping) stuff
  There's other stuff to translate (interviews, Kishi videos, etc)
  Real life gets in the way. Like playing catch with my corgi :3 

So basically, you're telling me to re-write all these mini-essays about the characters, as copied from this book to the best English of my ability, and to do it quickly, and subject to the demands of the people.......

All for free in my spare time :/


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Jan 21, 2015)

I was skimming through the collection thread and some things you've listed as translated aren't even translated. I would probably go and translate those (I can tell you the few I seen) before moving on.


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 21, 2015)

If they're listed as translated, they're linked to the translation. Or not?


----------



## Rai (Jan 21, 2015)

Shueisha will release Naruto DB I-IV in digital format on Feb 4, 2015

DB IV: 

DB III: 

DB II: 

DB I:


----------



## Trojan (Jan 21, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Shueisha will release Naruto DB I-IV in digital format on Feb 4, 2015
> 
> DB IV:
> 
> ...



What I noticed is "Version: 2.0" 
So, does that mean those books are going to be edited and fixed?
like in term of typo and those sort of things compare to Version: 1.0??


----------



## Rai (Jan 21, 2015)

Hussain said:


> What I noticed is "Version: 2.0"
> So, does that mean those books are going to be edited and fixed?
> like in term of typo and those sort of things compare to Version: 1.0??



I don't know.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 21, 2015)

Hussain said:


> What I noticed is "Version: 2.0"
> So, does that mean those books are going to be edited and fixed?
> like in term of typo and those sort of things compare to Version: 1.0??



It's only ~$5 USD too! Arghhhh. Maybe I will buy the digital edition :3

The description says nothing about online bonus exclusive content though. Usually if you buy WSJ digital edition, it will tell you like, "Exclusive coloured version of this week's xxx chapter!"

The tankoban Naruto's, like for vol 71, 70, 72 also say 2.0 or 2.1 ver.

So I assume edits but not too many.  Like don't expect the pages to be updated for the end of the series.

It says 396 pages, 96.8MB file size in the DL. 

Physical edition from Amazon.JP says  389ページ pages

-------------------------

Meanwhile, I was reading the Kakashi light novel prologue.....

And apparently Naruto did the tajyuu kage bunshin no jutsu....with one hand D: Like the raw says he crossed his fingers on his left hand.  It doesn't mention any right hand involvement so I'm sitting here like:

Eh....what did I just read?! One-handed seals!?

Plus there is hyouton release from the person that they are battling against. So officially not cannon. Haku FTW </3

It says: 氷遁・地鎖連氷 (ひょうとん：じされんひょう)

Which I'm not sure how to translate into English. (@Seelentau help please? :3)

Ice Release: Earthen Consecutive Chains of Ice?

I have 13/35 pages translated into English, BTW.


----------



## Knyght (Jan 21, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> And apparently Naruto did the tajyuu kage bunshin no jutsu....with one hand D: Like the raw says he crossed his fingers on his left hand.  It doesn't mention any right hand involvement so I'm sitting here like:
> 
> Eh....what did I just read?! One-handed seals!?



Maybe he's finally on Hayate's level:



But yeah, it sounds like he used the seal of confrontation to pull it off which we've seen ninjas use to activate jutsu all over the place.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 21, 2015)

- I see! I wonder If Viz are going to translate them though. 

As for the Kid, well, he is Minato's son after all.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 21, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> Maybe he's finally on Hayate's level:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, it sounds like he used the seal of confrontation to pull it off which we've seen ninjas use to activate jutsu all over the place.



No, that's not what I meant ;__;';;~~ Like on page 6 of the prologue it says this:



> 左手の人差し指と中指をからめて十字を作った。それはサスケとの戦いで右腕を失ってから、新たに修得した印の結び方である。



Which in my temporary translation googledoc, I put down as:



> He made a cross with his left hand’s index finger and middle finger by entwining (them). Because of the battle with Sasuke, he lost his right arm. It was a newly learned method of (making) seals.


左手の人差し指と中指をからめて十字を作った= literally, "Left hand--'s--index finger--and--middle finger--entwine (or to be able to entangle)--cross-- to make/prepared. 

新たに修得した印の結び方である= literally, " Newly--learned--seal--'s--way of tying a knot---is.  

I want a second opinion to make sure though. I summon Seelentau or anyone else lol~

But the raw doesn't say he added his right hand OTL.

He crossed his fingers (both from left hand), and made the tajyuu kage bunshin no jutsu happen.


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 21, 2015)

The hand seal is actually possible, I can see him pulling it off. 

氷遁・地鎖連氷 means 'Ice Release: Earth Chains Consecutive Ice', so your translation is fine.

As for the online version of the fourth databook: Can I ask anyone to buy it and upload it somewhere? I'm really eager to see if they fixed anything at all, seeing how it is "version 2". I somehow doubt it, though...


----------



## Trojan (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 21, 2015)

Hussain said:


>




.........Well shit, I never thought about that. Minato did that with one hand!?

lol, well I'm going to stick to that raw and give benefit of the doubt to Naruto's one-handed tajyuu kage bunshin no jutsu haha~ Impressive!

Shikamaru's blurb and came out! 

3/4/15 confirmed release date (exactly one month from Kakashi's), and also this new blurb: 



> シカマルが負ったとある暗殺任務とは…。



Shikamaru is taking responsibility for an assassination mission.  Maybe it's the strongest gennjutsu user that the other announcement said about his light novel. 

I checked plus.shonenjump.com to see if the digital edition of DB 4 was listed there...and it's not OTL.


----------



## Rai (Jan 21, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I checked plus.shonenjump.com to see if the digital edition of DB 4 was listed there...and it's not OTL.



It will be added on Feb 4, 2015


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, Obito can apparently also do what Minato did, either with just one hand as him or with no seals at all^^

But really why neither he nor BZ did die with Yin Kurama being extracted this time?

Regarding one handed seals I always though it weird that only Haku could do such a feat. Maybe with proper handseal mastery it becomes possible for others like Naruto or Minato.

Hmmm....


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Obito can apparently also do what Minato did, either with just one hand as him or with no seals at all^^
> 
> But really why neither he nor BZ did die with Yin Kurama being extracted this time?
> 
> ...



I had always just attributed it to the handseals getting done off-panel OTL.

Yeah, the raw implies that Naruto learned how to do it, so I assume with training, you master chakra control, and then you can use one-handed seals.

IIRC, Kakashi was surprised by Haku's ability to do it. Maybe I assumed it was another part of his kekkei-genkai back then.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 21, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I had always just attributed it to the handseals getting done off-panel OTL.
> 
> Yeah, the raw implies that Naruto learned how to do it, so I assume with training, you master chakra control, and then you can use one-handed seals.
> 
> IIRC, Kakashi was surprised by Haku's ability to do it. Maybe I assumed it was another part of his kekkei-genkai back then.



Yeah, it was weird how Kakashi who even knew about Minato's skill with SM was surprised with Haku's one handed seals as if he never met anyone who could do so.

Btw I heard that you translated some of Kakashi's novel so where could I look for that? Any link?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, it was weird how Kakashi who even knew about Minato's skill with SM was surprised with Haku's one handed seals as if he never met anyone who could do so.
> 
> Btw I heard that you translated some of Kakashi's novel so where could I look for that? Any link?



Kishi probably didn't make that one of Minato's talents until later on~

Yeah, I did the first chapter for /r/naruto reddit~ I just like the table format that I can do on there~



I'm taking a slight detour from DB translations and doing the prologue right now.

13/35 pages done on the latest released section. It will take me a few more days because I'm procrastinating so hard on it ;__;';~~ But I think after doing the prologue, I will be back on track for more DB, than either more Kakashi light novel, or Shikamaru's excerpt.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 21, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Kishi probably didn't make that one of Minato's talents until later on~
> 
> Yeah, I did the first chapter for /r/naruto reddit~ I just like the table format that I can do on there~
> 
> ...



Nice!

When is the book released? If you are tired with translating you can always make a summary of the coolest moments in the book once you manage to get your hands on it^^


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 21, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Shonen Jump+ will add it in Feb 4, 2015
> 
> I have purchased in SJ+ too.
> 
> ...



Ohhhh. I see. I will wait for more buying options before I decide on whether or not to get the digital edition~ I don't want to go through all the fuss to buy another webmoney or itunes JP card if I can just go to S-Manga or w/e with my American credit card 

plus.SJ you need webmoney or JP cc though. Which e-bookstores take American cards? I get too used to asking my Japanese friends to keep buying me webmoney cards lol~

Ehhh shutupandtakemymoneyShueisha if the artbook has a digital edition. I think not though, because none of the previous ones did  I can dream~~~~~~





Arles Celes said:


> Nice!
> 
> When is the book released? If you are tired with translating you can always make a summary of the coolest moments in the book once you manage to get your hands on it^^



Feb 4th. I put in my preorder with vol 72, and international express shipping from amazon.jp means it gets to me Feb 5th-8thish. 

I will do the Hokage inauguration ceremony if they describe it at the end~ I think that's the only part I will do for sure for now. Too many pages to do it all direct translation 

I think the Naruto Wikia might do an entry on the book. So maybe I will summarize it for them~


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 21, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Feb 4th. I put in my preorder with vol 72, and international express shipping from amazon.jp means it gets to me Feb 5th-8thish.
> 
> I will do the Hokage inauguration ceremony if they describe it at the end~ I think that's the only part I will do for sure for now. Too many pages to do it all direct translation
> 
> I think the Naruto Wikia might do an entry on the book. So maybe I will summarize it for them~



Well, you could also translate Kakashi's fight if he gets a good one. Many are probably curious how his fighting style changed now that he lacks a sharingan.

Maybe also some stuff that further explains his background or character somewhat. Databookish stuff basically.


----------



## Rai (Jan 21, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ohhhh. I see. I will wait for more buying options before I decide on whether or not to get the digital edition~ I don't want to go through all the fuss to buy another webmoney or itunes JP card if I can just go to S-Manga or w/e with my American credit card
> 
> plus.SJ you need webmoney or JP cc though. Which e-bookstores take American cards? I get too used to asking my Japanese friends to keep buying me webmoney cards lol~
> 
> Ehhh shutupandtakemymoneyShueisha if the artbook has a digital edition. I think not though, because none of the previous ones did  I can dream~~~~~~



Booklive jp, ebook japan...etc

I will purchase Naruto Vol. 72 + DB IV digital edition.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, you could also translate Kakashi's fight if he gets a good one. Many are probably curious how his fighting style changed now that he lacks a sharingan.
> 
> Maybe also some stuff that further explains his background or character somewhat. Databookish stuff basically.



Yeah, me too~~ I'm excited to read how he battles~

I should start a thread somewhere about the novel. 



ℜai said:


> Booklive jp, ebook japan...etc
> 
> I will purchase Naruto Vol. 72 + DB IV digital edition.



Ohh. I've never used booklive. All my purchases are on plus.shonenjump.com, so I just want to keep them all there to be consistent.  So I don't have to make multiple accounts in other places for a single thing ^^';;;~~

Oh, does vol. 72 get released in digital format on the same day as the physical tankoban release? I thought there used to be a few days of delay~

I only buy the hardcopies, so is there a difference between the digital and physical copies? Like when you buy the digital WSJ, you don't get the pages of advertisements, anime news, or merchandise announcements that come with the physical magazine of WSJ. The digital edition is basically manga chapter after manga chapter with no filler pages in between.

We would super appreciate screencaptures from the digital edition, if you would be so kind~ :33~~~


----------



## Rai (Jan 21, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ohh. I've never used booklive. All my purchases are on plus.shonenjump.com, so I just want to keep them all there to be consistent.  So I don't have to make multiple accounts in other places for a single thing ^^';;;~~
> 
> Oh, does vol. 72 get released in digital format on the same day as the physical tankoban release? I thought there used to be a few days of delay~
> 
> ...



Naruto Vol. 72 digital and physical version are released in the same day.

Digital edition don't have color pages(they're in B&W), author comment...etc

You will need to purchase digital colored volume if you want color pages( I have all of them: 1-61 xD)

Since this is the last volume I hope there is color page.

I only care about those two extra pages.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> [sp]   [/sp]
> 
> From the Konohagakure no Sato [Page (208)]:  Fodder Shinobi List
> [/sp]


Anyone mind doing a quick translation for the male Inuzuka? Hana and Tsume's would also be nice but I've wondered about him a bit since the Minato flashback.


----------



## Knyght (Jan 22, 2015)

Wonder what happened to that Danzo translation.


----------



## Rai (Jan 22, 2015)

It's out in amazon jp for pre-order.

DB IV digital edition: 


Release date: February 4, 2015

Price: ￥ 600

Language: JP

It accepts foreign credit/debit card.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 22, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's out in amazon jp for pre-order.
> 
> DB IV digital edition:
> 
> ...



Yasssssssssssss <33

I have American kindle for PC. Hoping it is compatible~ It better be! 

Now I don't need another webmoney card until the mini-series is on WSJ~

Thanks Rai~!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 22, 2015)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Anyone mind doing a quick translation for the male Inuzuka? Hana and Tsume's would also be nice but I've wondered about him a bit since the Minato flashback.



 I fulfilled your request~ Bonus: I did all three of them~



-------------

I'm done translating and transcribing up till page 16 out of 35 for Kakashi prologue.

I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel.

_*Almost*_

It's all about Sai, Naruto, and rando fodder shinobi right now. ;__;';;~~

Part of me wants to just post this half and do the other half later OTL.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 23, 2015)

Out of curiosity, does Gamakichi have a profile? (don't feel like digging threw over a hundred pages to find it.)


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 23, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Out of curiosity, does Gamakichi have a profile? (don't feel like digging threw over a hundred pages to find it.)


Yeah. His starting 'height' before summoning is apparently 16.5 meters, then he can alter his size. Just like Gamabunta's being 17 meters while in Myobokuzan.


----------



## Sinedd (Jan 23, 2015)

When to expect the translation profile Madara?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yeah. His starting 'height' before summoning is apparently 16.5 meters, then he can alter his size. Just like Gamabunta's being 17 meters while in Myobokuzan.



Wait, so they're smaller while in mount Myobokuzan?


----------



## Knyght (Jan 23, 2015)

I'll pass that along.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 23, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Wait, so they're smaller while in mount Myobokuzan?


That's the theory. Depending on how much chakra they get, they grow bigger when summoned from Myobokuzan.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> *That's the theory*. Depending on how much chakra they get, they grow bigger when summoned from Myobokuzan.



So does the databook say that they change size when summoned?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I fulfilled your request~ Bonus: I did all three of them~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping for some indication on whether or not hes Kiba's dad, oh well. Thanks for translating them. Tsume's gave me a chuckle, I really wish we had seen more of her.


----------



## Knyght (Jan 24, 2015)

Could someone translate the Prajna Group guy and Uzumaki Ashina from the last page of the character mini-section?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 24, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> Could someone translate the Prajna Group guy and Uzumaki Ashina from the last page of the character mini-section?





I did your request~~ :3


----------



## Trojan (Jan 24, 2015)

Is translating the uzumaki section Ok, or is it considered to be long? 


Or


Does A's entry mention anything about him being killed or defeated by Kin/Gin?!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Is translating the uzumaki section Ok, or is it considered to be long?



Yeah I'll do this page for you kk~~?

EDIT:



Request done~~



> Or
> 
> 
> Does A's entry mention anything about him being killed or defeated by Kin/Gin?!



No. Just glancing at it on mobile, I don't see 金銀兄弟, 銀角, or 金角 or info on how he died. Just first hokage and first gokage meeting conference stuff.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks a lot! 

May you please translate this guy, if it's not much terrible?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> May you please translate this guy, if it's not much terrible?





Yeah, just finished for you~


----------



## Trojan (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Knyght (Jan 24, 2015)

Much appreciated, OD.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 24, 2015)

@OrganicDinosaur

Can you help me with this translation? 
You see, I debate some delusional Hashirama's fanboys  who they think he is the strongest
and stronger than Naruto, Sasuke...etc and all the stuff his fanboys say. I know it's from their horrible reading comprehension, but here is the statement they use


> 【治癒能力】
> Healing Ability
> さらに驚嘆すべきはその回復力。
> Further worthy of admiration is his recovery ability.
> ...



How would you translate that? Is it about his healing power or his overall power?
It's irritating how they think the like of this guy is superior to my boy, Narudo!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 25, 2015)

Hussain said:


> @OrganicDinosaur
> 
> Can you help me with this translation?
> You see, I debate some delusional Hashirama's fanboys  who they think he is the strongest
> ...





> その力を超える忍は、以後現在まで存在しない。



To this day, there is no ninja existing who surpasses his power.

Yeah. the translation itself is correct. My version of this line is:

*From thereafter, until current/present time, there isn't a shinobi who exceeds that power*

However その力 ("that power") is referring to his 治癒能力 (Healing Ability), not overall strength or battle strength. It has nothing to do with anything outside the scope of the section. That sentence only pertains to his cells (self-regeneration and augmenting vitality when grafted onto others) and his remarkable means of healing via not weaving signs. 

So it only says that his healing abilities are unrivaled, even until now~


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 25, 2015)

Yep, I can confirm that.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Jan 25, 2015)

does anyone know if an english version of the databook will ever be released?


----------



## Knyght (Jan 26, 2015)

What does the line "That was the reasoning that was able to join that body" from Mito's profile mean?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 26, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> What does the line "That was the reasoning that was able to join that body" from Mito's profile mean?



The end of her section says:



> その身を接げたのだ



Literally: "That--body--could join/set/piece together---the reason being. "

==That's why it was able to piece together//join that body

Meaning from the sentence prior, regarding that even though she seemed to have a hard time as a jinchuuriki, she loved the village and support/protected it. And so (that sort of will/conviction) was carried on in//joined with her body.Something like that it kept her mindset together. The DB wasn't very clear on it.


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Jan 26, 2015)

Can we expect madara , naruto, and kakashi's profile any time soon?


----------



## Eriko (Jan 26, 2015)

HeavenlyD5 said:


> Can we expect madara , naruto, and kakashi's profile any time soon?



You can't really "expect" anything at any particular time. It all depends on whenever someone decides to translate it. Keep in mind that translating is work, and those of us doing it are unpaid volunteers using our own personal free time.

As for those profiles in particular, I doubt they'll be done anytime soon because they're longer than others. That kind of deters translators from wanting to work on them. (At least that's why I don't have any plans to translate them.)


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Jan 26, 2015)

Really wasn't trying to be a dick or anything... Just asking a question. I really do appreciate the hard work that is put in by you translators.


----------



## Eriko (Jan 27, 2015)

HeavenlyD5 said:


> Really wasn't trying to be a dick or anything... Just asking a question. I really do appreciate the hard work that is put in by you translators.



...I took that completely the wrong way, didn't I? Sorry^^; Either way though, I doubt those will be done anytime soon.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 27, 2015)

Eriko said:


> You can't really "expect" anything at any particular time. It all depends on whenever someone decides to translate it. Keep in mind that translating is work, and those of us doing it are unpaid volunteers using our own personal free time.
> 
> As for those profiles in particular, I doubt they'll be done anytime soon because they're longer than others. That kind of deters translators from wanting to work on them. (At least that's why I don't have any plans to translate them.)



Well working on a single phrase everyday I think these entries could be done without giving too much trouble to the translators


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone know when the English version will be released?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 27, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Well working on a single phrase everyday I think these entries could be done without giving too much trouble to the translators



You don't really translate sentence by sentence. To keep the flow and continuity you have to dedicate a chunk of time into a whole section, or a page at once for consistency. So when I did the 6-8 page monsters that were the Itachi and Sasuke DB sections, I had to carve out 4 hours or so of my entire afternoon to do it all. 

That's still only if we have free time to begin with, and decide to use it on DB translation instead of other hobbies or w/e.



Sword of the Morning said:


> Does anyone know when the English version will be released?



No VIZ announcement on if they'll even do it at all. It took them 3 years to translate the 3rd databook. So given them two years or so and see if they'll ever publish the English version.

----------------------

In other news, I'm 18/35 pages along in translating the prologue of the Kakashi light novel. That's halfway! ~~~

Finally on the downhill slope. The enemy just finished up a long ramble, so now the pages are less dense and more back and forth dialogue. I thought I'd never survive lol~


----------



## Knyght (Jan 27, 2015)

The more I hear about its progress, the more curious I get. I wasn't even that interested initially.


----------



## Knyght (Jan 28, 2015)

Would someone mind finishing the guys in the character mini-section on page 208 when they've got time? Kiyoi Yotsuki, Rashii, Blue B, Moroi, Shito Akimichi, Makaro Akimichi and Maruten Akimichi. It's just cos I've got like five links for that page alone with only half the characters on it and I'd like to be able to just pull all those translations into one post with a single link.

*Edit:* Actually page 314, 319 and 329 of the jutsu mini-section are just one jutsu away from a complete page, so I'd like to ask the same of them. Ideally I'll be able to do it for the whole sections in the future.


----------



## Xel (Jan 29, 2015)

Could anyone please translate the Remnants of Root part? Or at least give the idea of what it's about.


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Jan 29, 2015)

I would really appreciate if anyone can translate Daruis data and Yahikos please.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm awfully sorry to bring bad news, but... I contacted that friend of mine again, and unfortunately she said she has to drop the project, as after all she realized she just didn't have the time.  

She felt bad about letting us down as well, and in turn contacted her old translator acquittance from the uni who's a Japanophile too. The person was interested enough, but busy as well. My friend then gave my contact information to that person, and I've been waiting in case she makes an offer, but there has been no word from her, so I won't expect anything.

I'm sorry for giving you all false hope.  I even contemplated on hiring a translator from the lists of The Finnish Association of Translators and Interpreters, but my friend pointed out the copyright issues.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2015)

Don't feel too bad. To me at least, it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 29, 2015)

Because Madara, Obito and Kakashi are your favorite characters? 

But thanks, buddy.

So, the wait continues...


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't care about them (especially madara) but I do care about the relationship about the characters.
Obito and Kakashi are Minato's students, you know?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 29, 2015)

Poor Amanda.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I don't care about them (especially madara) but I do care about the relationship about the characters.
> Obito and Kakashi are Minato's students, you know?




Yeah I remember you were interested in that aspect. 



Bruce Wayne said:


> Poor Amanda.




I feel awful


----------



## Knyght (Jan 30, 2015)

Ah well. Thank you (and your friend) for trying, Amanda.


----------



## Xel (Jan 30, 2015)

I've actually tried translating parts that interested me (using a dictionary), but since I'm not a translator, I ended up with my eyes and brain hurting every time. Though, sometimes what I did was enough for me to get the general idea, especially since those entries often repeat stuff that we already know.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 3, 2015)

Was the digital version of Jin no Sho published already?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Was the digital version of Jin no Sho published already?



Yes! Rai has it already, I believe~~


----------



## Rai (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, I will upload it later.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes, I will upload it later.



<3

Thank you~~ I look forward to being able to read the clean pages haha~~

Plus if they fixed typos, that would be great.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 3, 2015)

If it were only for the typos... I seriously hope they fixed that shitload of mistakes they made in the first version ._.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> If it were only for the typos... I seriously hope they fixed that shitload of mistakes they made in the first version ._.



I'm going to keep my expectations low on this version 2.1 (or 2.2?) of the DB ;__;';;~~

I am going to be sad if all they did was really digitize the DB as it is....


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, they DID call it version 2, so there has to be something changed... right? :/


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Well, they DID call it version 2, so there has to be something changed... right? :/



I desperately want there to be changes...

But maybe they meant.

Version 1: Physical print publication

Version 2: Digital release publication

Oh Shueisha, you would slay me pretty hard if this is what version 2.1 or w/e actually means ;__;';;~~~


----------



## Trojan (Feb 3, 2015)

I would be happy if they can fix the other things us well for example.

Kabuto - He is obviously a summoner (ET and snakes) and yet he is not listed as one.
Choji - He used the earth element with his teammate, and yet he did not get that as one of his elements! 
the Users - Kakashi, Sasuke or Indra neither one of them is mentioned as a user of the Susaoo, and yet they all have it.

besides the typo obviously.

To be honest though, I really doubt that they will do it, or if they even pained much attention to it in the first place.
To be fair though, they do fix the typo and art errors in the volume (assuming they are the same company). With that being said, I am still not expecting fixing anything whatsoever. lol


----------



## Rai (Feb 3, 2015)

Uploaded.

Link is in the collection thread.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 3, 2015)

Alright, thanks a ton!

They corrected the mistake in Sasuke's profile, where it says "Kakashi attacks Naruto" instead of "Sasuke attacks Naruto".

Did you guys find anything else?


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 3, 2015)

You mean the wrong Hiragana?


*Spoiler*: __ 



They didn't.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> You mean the wrong Hiragana?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And the Otsutsuki's/Ootsutsuki's....are still Ootutuki's...

WHY. (ﾉಥ益ಥ）ﾉ ┻━┻


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 3, 2015)

Because that's how they romanize it. It's not necessarily a mistake.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 3, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Alright, thanks a ton!
> 
> They corrected the mistake in Sasuke's profile, where it says "Kakashi attacks Naruto" instead of "Sasuke attacks Naruto".
> 
> Did you guys find anything else?



Minato's page.


Does is it still mention that he saved the Jinchuuriki from Kiri?


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 3, 2015)

Nope, it has been changed to Kumo.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 3, 2015)

So, I guess they fixed the typo, but they did not bother fixing the other mistakes. Oh well...


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 4, 2015)

Can someone tell me if all the previous databooks were fully translated.

Or were a lot of things missed out?

Is there anywhere to access scans of the other databooks, especially the third and the second one. Just like how we have the fourth db fully scanned.

For example, I find it hard to believe that there is no db entry or information on Minato and Tobiramas finger sensing ability.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 4, 2015)

The 3rd Databook is fully translated. I believe the 1st two however are not.

you would probably see scans randomly in the internet. O_O

and no, there is nothing on Tobirama or Minato's finger sensing ability.

you can see a lot of the translation here


----------



## Rai (Feb 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> [[Heavy breathing]].
> 
> Wow the illustrations are glorious in the digital version!
> 
> ...



Uploaded.

Check the album again.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 4, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Is there anywhere to access scans of the other databooks, especially the third and the second one. Just like how we have the fourth db fully scanned.



Here's scans of all the character and jutsu pages for  and . Databook 1 has its miscellanea bits in between those two sections but Databook 2 hasn't included those (but the translations can be found in Databook Collection Part 2, IIRC).


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 4, 2015)

Could someone pack the online version in a rar file and provide a dl for it? I can't dl it from imgur, they won't recognize my email ><

btw, the physical volume says that Chojuro comes from Kumo. This was corrected in the digital version.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 4, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Could someone pack the online version in a rar file and provide a dl for it? I can't dl it from imgur, they won't recognize my email ><
> 
> btw, the physical volume says that Chojuro comes from Kumo. This was corrected in the digital version.



You found anymore corrections?



Knuckle said:


> Here's scans of all the character and jutsu pages for  and . Databook 1 has its miscellanea bits in between those two sections but Databook 2 hasn't included those (but the translations can be found in Databook Collection Part 2, IIRC).



Thank you, this is what I wanted

And I don't think everything is translated. For example, the fourth Hokage has his own profile. Yet in the databook1 translations, there is no record of it. Yet there is translation of 1st, 2nd and 3rd Hokage's.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 4, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> You found anymore corrections?



Only those I wrote down so far. If you remember anything, I can look it up, though.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 4, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Thank you, this is what I wanted
> 
> And I don't think everything is translated. For example, the fourth Hokage has his own profile. Yet in the databook1 translations, there is no record of it. Yet there is translation of 1st, 2nd and 3rd Hokage's.



Data Book 1, translated by Gottheim. 
From: mangahelpers

Databook 1 p.120

Yondaime translation 
Main text

Going back twelve years, the Hidden Leaf village was stricken by the greatest of plagues: an attack by the Nine-Tailed Demon Fox*. The one who put an end to this unprecedented crisis was the Hokage of the time, Yondaime, who exhausted his power sealing the Nine-Tailed Demon Fox in a newborn baby's - Naruto's - navel. There are but a scant few chapters recounting anything at all about Yondaime. But going by the fact that he summoned Gamabunta, and that his name is still on the lips of many people to this very day, one gathers he was a figure who possessed enourmous strength as well as popularity.

Caption

-The village's hero, the one who sealed the Nine-Tailed Fox away.

Picture comment

-It would seem Jiraiya - referred to as one of the Sannin and praised for his skill - and Yondaime were acquainted.

-Gamabunta, who works hand in hand with Jiraiya only, also had a contract with Yondaime.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 4, 2015)

^^

Thank you


----------



## Knyght (Feb 4, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Thank you, this is what I wanted
> 
> And I don't think everything is translated.



Not everything was translated (for instance, most of the character profiles in DB1) and not everything that was translated was put in the Databook Collection Thread. You can at least find some uncollected translations here.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks again.

By the way, does anyone know if there is a section in the 4th databook dedicated to Naruto's KCM? Just like in the jutsu section we have Raikage's lightning mode.

Or even Bijuu mode (without the kurama avatar), or preferably both even? And what page it is on.


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Feb 4, 2015)

Where can I find the last guidebooks translations?


----------



## Eriko (Feb 4, 2015)

HeavenlyD5 said:


> Where can I find the last guidebooks translations?



I don't think there is a thread for that (or if there is, I missed it), but here's what I've done from it:



 (Typeset by Darkhope)
Hanabi's Profile


----------



## Knyght (Feb 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur did  and FF-Suzaku did the Shinobi Compendium.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 4, 2015)

TakL also did parts of the Retsu no Sho somewhere about the Byakugan and Hyuuga lineage. I just don't remember where I saw it. But he had a thread somewhere ;__;';~~~

EDIT: 

Also reading spoilers for the Kakashi novel right now...Wahhh. My pre-order is shipping today, I think. 

Apparently:



> カカシの新術:雷遁・紫電 (手から薄紫の電光が走る)



Kakashi's new jutsu is Raiton: Shiden (from his hand, light purple coloured lightening comes out)

Does the wiki update these kinds of things? Or only DB/anime skills?~~

Will confirm once my novel gets here. 2ch going on and on about this lady and Kakashi exchanging letters at the end of the novel......


----------



## Sinedd (Feb 5, 2015)

What about the first three databook? Going to someone purchase ? There, too, must be fix.Or especially it is not interesting?


----------



## Rai (Feb 5, 2015)

No one gives a shit.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 5, 2015)

Eriko said:


> I don't think there is a thread for that (or if there is, I missed it), but here's what I've done from it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please, could you do Kakashi and Gai's entries too? And Rock Lee? When you have time, that is


----------



## Eriko (Feb 5, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Please, could you do Kakashi and Gai's entries too? And Rock Lee? When you have time, that is



I actually don't take translation requests^^; I was getting too many to keep up with for awhile (mostly through tumblr) so I just decided to not take any. Plus, there are several other things I already want to translate. (I'm juggling the novelization of The Last, the program guide, and occasional entries from DB4 and Retsu no Sho.)


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 5, 2015)

Eriko said:


> I actually don't take translation requests^^; I was getting too many to keep up with for awhile (mostly through tumblr) so I just decided to not take any. Plus, there are several other things I already want to translate. (I'm juggling the novelization of The Last, the program guide, and occasional entries from DB4 and Retsu no Sho.)



Well, I understand this. I can only respect your work as a translator, it's not like I'm paying you. But if you have the time and you have nothing you especially wish to translate, and you aren't busy or something, then please give a shot at them.


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Feb 5, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Well, I understand this. I can only respect your work as a translator, it's not like I'm paying you. But if you have the time and you have nothing you especially wish to translate, and you aren't busy or something, then please give a shot at them.



I feel your pain... it sucks to be a naruto fan who doesn't know japanese. We are basically at the mercy of the translators!


----------



## Xel (Feb 5, 2015)

HeavenlyD5 said:


> I feel your pain... it sucks to be a naruto fan who doesn't know japanese. We are basically at the mercy of the translators!



Well, you can always try doing what I've done - translating with a dictionary. It's tedious, but possible, at least for getting some idea of what the text is about.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 5, 2015)

I believe he was talking about their guidebook profiles, not the databook.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 5, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> I believe he was talking about their guidebook profiles, not the databook.



You mean the retsu no sho from the movie? I thought I posted Gai's on NF somewhere.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 5, 2015)

I do. 

I think you once mentioned you were planning to do Kakashi and Gai's from Retsu no Sho but I don't remember actually seeing it. Only the ones that have already been said.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah I meant Kakashi and Gai's entries from the movie databook. Original databook Gai was already translated (Emotional Rockfish did it if I'm not wrong) while Kakashi is still awaiting for a translation, so are Madara, Obito and Naruto.

If anyone would do something like that or maybe the Kamui Shuriken and V2 Kamui entry... thanks in advance.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 5, 2015)

What does it say?


----------



## Knyght (Feb 6, 2015)

Anywho, viatoretvenus' current to do list: Gamakichi, Gamaken, Gamahiro, Gamabunta, FTG Mutually Instanteous Revolving Jutsu, Spirit Transformation Jutsu, Treasured Tools of the Sage of Six Paths Secret File, Yahiko and Hiruzen. And maybe Danzo but he's waiting for that translation mentioned ages ago.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 6, 2015)

Why would he do  FTG Mutually Instanteous Revolving Jutsu, when it's already done?


----------



## Knyght (Feb 6, 2015)

Couldn't say. It's even been done twice which I never noticed; once by olderthannetfic and once by Turrin.


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Feb 7, 2015)

Is there a link to the translation of kamui shuriken and kamui Raikiri,  or just kamui from the db4?


----------



## Sinedd (Feb 7, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> If anyone would do something like that or maybe the Kamui Shuriken and V2 Kamui entry... thanks in advance.





HeavenlyD5 said:


> Is there a link to the translation of kamui shuriken and kamui Raikiri,  or just kamui from the db4?



Good scan (Digital version)
+ 
abbyy lingvo (text Recognition)
+ google translate
=
Translation
Of course bad, but understand what they mean, you can

I'm so these techniques for themselves and translated. 
Is that Kamui Raykiri not understand the principle of operation

If interested, by transfer from Google about Kamui

*Spoiler*: __ 



Into space when the produce is "kaleidoscope Utsushiwa eye", the pupil surgery you want transfer to any substance. Surgeon mass of the object that can be transferred in proportion to the amount of chakra to hold the increase or decrease. The competence Unlike fine in the left and right eye, left eye skips between the distance of the material due to it to match the perspective space-time, the right eye Shisui missing transfer a part of the unconscious itself.

Transfer the material instantly to the space-time. Effect distance of the right eye is short. The body "slip through" competence, the competence of the right eye that Obito is inherent.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 8, 2015)

I thought that Ino's favorite thing was the flower that she gave to Sakura.

One of the two translations there is really wrong then


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 8, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> I thought that Ino's favorite thing was the flower that she gave to Sakura.
> 
> One of the two translations there is really wrong then


Not an expert on Japanese but the infobox doesn't appear to mention Sakura. The flower pictured is Cosmos, which Ino associated with herself.


----------



## Eriko (Feb 8, 2015)

There's no mention of Sakura anywhere on Ino's profile. Where is the other translation you're talking about?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 8, 2015)

May you do Minato's pages as well? 

And/Or Sasuke's since his is pretty damn long. 
Or Hashirama's...


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 8, 2015)

Since viatoretvenus allowed us to use his translation, I'll do Minato too.

Bookmarked:


----------



## Trojan (Feb 8, 2015)

There is one mistake though that was corrected in the digital one. Which is the whole "Kiri" and "Kumo" thing.
Well, as far as I know at least.....

&

Thank you so much!

*******


Does this pic tell if the miniseries is going to be in the 15th of April or something?


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 9, 2015)

Please. Could anyone do that?



The Raiton Kage Bunshin part.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 10, 2015)

So Kamui Raikiri was posted by KamuiGG on reddit. Not sure who the translator is or where the scan originally came from.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 10, 2015)

Kamui Raikiri you mean this?



Well, if someone does Kamui Shuriken and V2 Kamui too then my prayers would be finally satisfied. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> *******
> 
> 
> Does this pic tell if the miniseries is going to be in the 15th of April or something?



It says something about April '15, not 15th April 
But it is about the mini-series, yes.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 10, 2015)

Majin Lu,can you do Tobirama's profile whenever you have time for it?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 10, 2015)

did not the translator say that there were some mistakes in Tobirama's profiles or something.... 

Edit:


> (made private, because I found an increasing number of errors. :/ not only his favourite food (fresh fish))



&
Revy, you forgot something....


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 10, 2015)

Uh huh.


			
				viatoretvenus said:
			
		

> To those who read my rough translation of Tobirama’s databook 4 entry, there is an error. Tobirama’s favourite is not fishing but fish itself.
> 
> Tobirama’s favourite food is fresh fish caught from the clear rivers in Konoha’s magnificent forests.
> 
> ...


but it was a simple one.


> Revy, you forgot something....


Yeahhhh,gonna get someone else to work on that.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 10, 2015)

Viatoretvenus posted the food thing wasn't the only error:



When it's finished, I can do it.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 10, 2015)

Majin Lu

What is your plan on the characters/jutsu that you want to do?
(In term of order, I suppose)

********
Why does the Hashirama link not work? O_O


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 10, 2015)

Hmm,I see.

I'll edit my post in the databook collection thread when the corrected translations are posted.

okay then,thanks in advance.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 11, 2015)

Pakura's zodiac sign is wrong in the Japanese version .__.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't think anyone would translate my boy's profile since it's 8 pages.


----------



## Sinedd (Feb 11, 2015)

As I understand the digital version of the first 3 databook no one will not buy.
It is a pity because wanted to see the correction Kishi, if they were made.
May suggest where to buy and how to do it.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 12, 2015)

Revy said:


> Yeahhhh,gonna get someone else to work on that.



So we're back where we started on that then?


----------



## Eriko (Feb 12, 2015)

Something I want to bring up regarding DB collection threads: I noticed that the collection threads in the translation section for the previous three databooks list the translators at the beginning of the thread, but don't credit them for their individual contributions. 

Any chance we can have that not happen for DB4? I prefer the way that Knuckle has been collecting translations by linking to posts made by the original translators, or if DB4 does get collected the way that the previous databooks did, it's not too hard to add "translation by..." to the individual posts.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 12, 2015)

Eriko said:


> Something I want to bring up regarding DB collection threads: I noticed that the collection threads in the translation section for the previous three databooks list the translators at the beginning of the thread, but don't credit them for their individual contributions.
> 
> Any chance we can have that not happen for DB4? I prefer the way that Knuckle has been collecting translations by linking to posts made by the original translators, or if DB4 does get collected the way that the previous databooks did, it's not too hard to add "translation by..." to the individual posts.


Sorry, I started updating that thread way too late and even now it's sort of a side-side project.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 12, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> So we're back where we started on that then?



Afraid so. 

Tho I will hit my first translator up one more time since they did say 80% of danzo's databook entry was finished last time we talked.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe he/they meant the first 50% is the first page, which basically has nothing
and they based that on the fact that it's 2 pages, and therefore, the first page is 50%.

and they he/they translated the mini box which also does not need translation to know what it says
which he/they might considered it like 30% or something? 

-JK-


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2015)

Majin Lu

Can you do those?


translated by Geg



> My translation for Kaguya's page. I probably won't do anymore big translations like this, shit takes too long
> 
> Ever since "humans" were given form, they have fought each other and walked in a world of war. The earth was stained with blood, and as if it were absorbing that blood for nourishment, the Shinju took root in the earth. Eventually the Shinju beared a single fruit, and a certain clan came from another world seeking that fruit: the Ootsutsuki clan. Kaguya, leader of the Ootsutsuki, ate the fruit and became the progenitor of all chakra, and with her absolute power brought peace to the world in an instant.
> 
> ...



If he allowed it, I suppose... 



by Seelentau



> Shinobi Well-Informed Record
> 
> Yin-Yang Release Techniques
> The "origin's" properties are filled with great mysteries. The Yin-Yang Release techniques are analyzed here.
> ...



by Geg



> Ying Yang/Onmyouton page:
> 
> Inton (Yin/Dark), which creates form from nothing, and Youton (Yang/Light), which breathes life into form. Skillfully manipulating these two elements, the Sage of Six Paths, Ootsutsuki Hagoromo, developed the Banbutsu Souzou (Creation of All Things) Jutsu. Creating the nine Bijuu out of the Juubi's chakra was also the result of Onmyouton. Afterwards, Inton was inherited more predominately in the Uchiha clan, while Youton was inherited more predominately in the Senju clan.
> 
> ...



I don't know who's the translator for this one though... 



> Shinobi Well-Informed Record
> 
> Yin-Yang Release Techniques
> The "origin's" properties are filled with great mysteries. The Yin-Yang Release techniques are analyzed here.
> ...





FF-Suzaku 



> Ninshu
> 
> A power that links individuals brought about peace and order.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2015)

What does OTL stand for? It has been bothering me for some time now. lol



> What's an entry that's short to translate?



What do you consider as short? 
the minisection? the half page, or a page?

If it's a page, then, I would love to know what does this page say


If it is half a page, I guess one of the Raikages would do fine.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 13, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:
			
		

> What's an entry that's short to translate?


You can correct tobirama's profile if it's short enough.



Hussain said:


> What does OTL stand for? It has been bothering me for some time now. lol


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> What does OTL stand for? It has been bothering me for some time now. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, half-page is better for me right now. Or like mini sections~

Pick a Raikage that you want. Shodai A? Or Nidame A?



Revy said:


> You can correct tobirama's profile if it's short enough.



I think the original translator for his page is working on correcting it. I don't want to step on their territory~~


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2015)

Revy said:


> You can correct tobirama's profile if it's short enough.



Thanks. 

*******

or The minisection
Minato's guards' jutsu  


Edit:



> Yeah, half-page is better for me right now. Or like mini sections~
> 
> Pick a Raikage that you want. Shodai A? Or Nidame A?



Let's go with the second one, please


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 13, 2015)

no prob.:33


OrganicDinosaur said:


> I think the original translator for his page is working on correcting it. I don't want to step on their territory~~





How about this one. The part with danzo and the root members?


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Majin Lu
> 
> Can you do those?


I guess I can try, but I'm confused about some parts... I think some parts aren't translated on Geg's translations, like somecaptions and pointers  if they are, I can't notice them.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd like for Hamura, Indra and Asura to be done if only to get the shinobi origin characters out of the way.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Thanks.
> 
> *******
> 
> ...



Yeah, done~~~ Both in collections thread kk?~~


----------



## Knyght (Feb 13, 2015)

Damn, that was fast. Respect.



Majin Lu said:


> I guess I can try, but I'm confused about some parts... I think some parts aren't translated on Geg's translations, like somecaptions and pointers  if they are, I can't notice them.



Here's the complete translation of , if that helps.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Revy said:


> no prob.:33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I will do this one for you. Probably by tomorrow. It's sleeping time for me ;__;';;~~~~~ But it's going to be done soon, kk?



Knuckle said:


> I'd like for Hamura, Indra and Asura to be done if only to get the shinobi origin characters out of the way.



I saw that they were in red. Are they only partially done, not direct translation?

Blech. Does this mean we have to re-do all the ones with stars? OTL~~~~~


----------



## Knyght (Feb 13, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I saw that they were in red. Are they only partially done, not direct translation?
> 
> Blech. Does this mean we have to re-do all the ones with stars? OTL~~~~~



I believe those three have only had the main paragraph translated.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 13, 2015)

> Yeah, I will do this one for you. Probably by tomorrow. It's sleeping time for me ;__;';;~~~~~ But it's going to be done soon, kk?


Okay,thanks in advance.:3


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> I believe those three have only had the main paragraph translated.



OTL....well I'll have to look over it then. I mean if it's just an extra box or something that's not big deal. But if it's paraphrased then I'll have to re-do it entirely... 

I feel like we should do all the ones without any translations first though, then go back and correct ones with missing stuffu



Revy said:


> Okay,thanks in advance.:3



Yeah, npnp~~~I just posted in collection thread. Its done already~~~It's old info.

Everything is faster with automated transcription via OCR, and no more guessing for blurry kanji~~

Or maybe these sections are so short, I just think it's going faster comparatively.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 13, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> OTL....well I'll have to look over it then. I mean if it's just an extra box or something that's not big deal. But if it's paraphrased then I'll have to re-do it entirely...
> 
> I feel like we should do all the ones without any translations first though, then go back and correct ones with missing stuffu



That's fair. Having some info beats having none at all.

To cover my reasoning for all the starred character translations:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Asura: Main paragraph only.
Indra: Main paragraph only.
Utakata: A single, paraphrased sentence only.
Hamura: Main paragraph only.
Katsuyu: Summarised. No info box.
Karin: Main paragraph only.
Kurotsuchi: Mainly paragraph only.
Shima: Paraphrase hightlights.
Dodai: Main paragraph only.
Nagato: Very short summary.
White Snake Sage: No info box. Questionable translation.
Sakumo: Summarised.
Sakura: 3/4 pages untranslated.
Han: Paraphrased.
Hanzo: Summarized.
Hiruzen: Summarized.
Yagura: Paraphrased.
Mifune: Summarised.

Since I can't read Japanese myself and can't compare the translation with the original, I'm not 100% on all of them but that's the gist of it.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2015)

> JC59, Page 130
> 
> 飛雷陣の術 // Hiraijin no Jutsu
> 
> ...



Shouldn't that be "Hokage"?

&

Thanks a lot!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Shouldn't that be "Hokage"?
> 
> &
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Oops. I totes spaced out. Maybe I was looking at the picture..... OTL. Why did I do that?

Thanks~~~

Fixedddd~~~



Knuckle said:


> That's fair. Having some info beats having none at all.
> 
> To cover my reasoning for all the starred character translations:
> 
> ...



Would you guys rather have new content, or fixed content? What the priority there....?

I'd rather do new stuff OTL~~~~

Well that one page of Sakura I did direct translation for her....so it's not that bad. I need to read their pages and see how much content they're missing. If the translation is close enough and it's just a box then yeah, I can just add to it.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 13, 2015)

New content's more important, really. The incomplete ones just bug me a bit.

If I could, I'd like to ask for some of the secret files to be done:


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2015)

From my perspective, I would rather get the full translation first. The reason for that is; if we get the full translation then it's already done, there is no coming back to it. However, if it's not, then the translators may or may not want to translate it later on, and I think getting the exact thing is also better so we can know the context as well.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 13, 2015)

OTL is a person that is down on all fours with his head hanging.

OD, could you tell me your version of what's on page 18 below the Yotsuki clan guy?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2015)

So, she's always like this, kinda?


That's kinda depressing.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 13, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> Damn, that was fast. Respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the complete translation of , if that helps.


Thank you  Well, you were the one asking translators for permission, so I guess FF-Suzaku is also covered :33 I'll start it now.

But still, I need the part inside the red box translated:


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone gonna translate Naruto's profile?

You know, the main character lol


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Anyone gonna translate Naruto's profile?
> 
> You know, the main character lol



I am dying to get that shit already.... 
If at least they could translate a page per week.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing Darui. Anyone interested?

...that sounds weird.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 13, 2015)

I won't judge. (͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Well, I'm cool with it and I'm pretty sure Hussain's wanted him for a while now.



Majin Lu said:


> Thank you  Well, you were the one asking translators for permission, so I guess FF-Suzaku is also covered :33 I'll start it now.



Actually, I haven't and I'm not sure how to ask since I only know he's on Narutopedia.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> I'm thinking of doing Darui. Anyone interested?
> 
> ...that sounds weird.



Me.

I have asked for his profile several times actually... O_O


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm a sysop in the Naruto wikia, actually. x)
What exactly do you want me to ask him?


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 13, 2015)

Done. His answer could take some time, though.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> OTL is a person that is down on all fours with his head hanging.
> 
> OD, could you tell me your version of what's on page 18 below the Yotsuki clan guy?



Wait, page 18 is Chouji o__o';....Do you mean page 208 in the fodder mini section?!


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 13, 2015)

No, page 17. ^^'


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Thank you  Well, you were the one asking translators for permission, so I guess FF-Suzaku is also covered :33 I'll start it now.
> 
> But still, I need the part inside the red box translated:


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> No, page 17. ^^'



You mean the caption then?~~

代々雲雷峡に住まう「夜月一族」。彼らは初代雷影に賛同し、土地を譲った。

For generations, the Yotsuki clan resided in the Unraikyou. They endorsed/approved of the Shodai Raikage in addition to handing over plots of land. 


雲雷峡= Cloud+Thunder+Gorge/Ravine. So they lived on the border of the two countries?

----------

Why are all our usernames censored out by these cats!? I can't tell who I'm responding to unless I read the taglines OTL.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 13, 2015)

The Unraikyou is the place where Taka fought B.
Could you elaborate on your translation? When I translated it back in November, I didn't understand if they gave their land to the Raikage or the other way around.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 13, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Done. His answer could take some time, though.





OrganicDinosaur said:


> 忍博聞錄 Shinobi Well-Informed Record
> 
> チャクラはいかにして忍術へと変質したか。。。秘伝神話をこれに語れん。
> 
> How did chakra transform into ninjutsu?...The secret legend is told here.


Thank you both.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> The Unraikyou is the place where Taka fought B.
> Could you elaborate on your translation? When I translated it back in November, I didn't understand if they gave their land to the Raikage or the other way around.



They gave their land to the Raikage. Because it's the only indirect object specified by the ni particle. Also the 賛同し with the shi at the end implies that it's one of several reasons.  So since they approved of the Shodai Raikage, they allowed for him to annex parts of the Unraikyou.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 13, 2015)

賛同し is the i-form of 賛同する and as far as I know, that form is used for continuous actions, isn't it?

Oh, and thank you, of course. ^_^


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> 賛同し is the i-form of 賛同する and as far as I know, that form is used for continuous actions, isn't it?
> 
> Oh, and thank you, of course. ^_^



I always thought that shi at the end of clauses was for connecting the phrases, almost like an "also". At least, when in spoken Japanese, I tend to hear this commonly used like that. 

So to me, it was intuitively "Approved of Raikage and gave up land"

Jisho says the textbook def:



Common word, Particle, Conjunction  し	(at the end of a phrase) notes one (of several) reasons


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah yes, you're right. Damn, I should learn some Japanese again. ._.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Ah yes, you're right. Damn, I should learn some Japanese again. ._.



I thought it was I-form at first, but then wouldn't it have to be 代雷影を賛同し to continuously approve of him? 

But since we had 代雷影に賛同し、土地を譲った。I assume that  代雷影に土地を譲った= giving land to Raikage, and treat 賛同し as the (one of many) reasons from the particle shi. 

So I treat (賛同し、土地)  を譲った--> Approval--(and among other things)--plot of land---wo particle---give.--> Gave both approval and land.

I mean, you'd have to keep approving of Raikage to let him keep the land too


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 13, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> New content's more important, really. The incomplete ones just bug me a bit.
> 
> If I could, I'd like to ask for some of the secret files to be done:



I finished the tech one~~


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 14, 2015)

I began the Darui translation, but since it's Valentine's Day, I don't have the time today. Gonna finish it tomorrow.

Also, Suzaku gave his okay, as long as he's credited (as Suzaku, w/o the FF)


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 14, 2015)

If anyone is taking requests, can they pls translate these two profiles:

Third Raikage:



Jiraya:


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 14, 2015)

Had some spare time, so I finished Darui's article. Only his Favorite is left, I can't really understand it. It's something about his hair being deep? Dunno. OD, can you take a look at it and the whole translation pls? There might be one or two sentences that need a correction.

Other than that, happy valentine's~ :3


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 14, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Had some spare time, so I finished Darui's article. Only his Favorite is left, I can't really understand it. It's something about his hair being deep? Dunno. OD, can you take a look at it and the whole translation pls? There might be one or two sentences that need a correction.
> 
> Other than that, happy valentine's~ :3



I think the translation is fine~! Nice work as always, Seelentau.

I think the reason you're having trouble with his favourite box is because your transcription has an error:

だるいことが嫌いな彼も、自分の独特な髪型に対して深いこ*だ*わりがあるようだ。

"As he  hates dullness, it also seems that he has a deep obsession towards his own unique hairstyle. "

You have katawari on accident, but it should be kadawari =obsession, fixation~~~


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 14, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Could you please do  (I say V2 because a *Kamui entry* was already in databook 3) and ?



Not to pressure anyone (I sincerely thank OD and Seele and every other translator for their precious work) but I just want to know if someone has taken this request in account. They are important entries, but not so long, so I think it could be given a shot to them. Happy Valentine


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok I really need help here. With Raikage's raiton chakra mode entry. I really need a translation that is as accurate as possible.

These are 3 different translations I've gotten so far (I'm mainly only concerned about the Yellow Flash part):

_1.
“尾獣チャクラモードのナルトにも追いつけ、”黄色い閃光”にも劣らない神速を誇る。”
A god-like speed that also catches up with Naruto in Tailed—Beast chakra mode, and even praised to be as fast as the “Yellow Flash”.

2.
Alternative wording:
劣らない means “not inferior/below/lower”
A god-like speed that can also keep up with Naruto in Tailed-Beast chakra mode, and even praised to be in no way inferior to the “Yellow Flash”.

3.
Raiton Chakra collects on the body, it's a body invigoration ninjutsu. From inside the body lightning gushes out, the speed of ones nerve transmissions rises. The body is wrapped in lightning, the jutsu durability is like that of armor. The Raikages' application of it causes their combat power to rise considerably.

It managed to chase Naruto's Bijuu Chakra Mode, however it was inferior to the great speed of the Yellow-Flash_.


Can someone please look over this page and confirm the most accurate translation. Because this can finally confirm that Minato and Raikage's movement speed were comparable.

Here is the page:


does anyone mind taking a look?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 14, 2015)

I believe it's the 3rd one.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I believe it's the 3rd one.



all 3 translations are by the same person, so there is no definitive version. Plus the 3rd one was his first attempt. 

The first two I just posted are very recent.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 14, 2015)

Maybe its kinda of a retcon? Shi stated that Raikage in his raiton armor is as fast as the Yellow Flash but later the Raikage himself admitted that Minato was faster than him due to dodging his fastest punch.

Other than that how can anyone be as fast as teleportation with just body speed?

Either Raikage was faster or equal to Minato's normal shunshin if anything...


----------



## Trojan (Feb 14, 2015)

No, C stated his reflexes are, not his speed.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 14, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe its kinda of a retcon? Shi stated that Raikage in his raiton armor is as fast as the Yellow Flash but later the Raikage himself admitted that Minato was faster than him due to dodging his fastest punch.
> 
> Other than that how can anyone be as fast as teleportation with just body speed?
> 
> Either Raikage was faster or equal to Minato's normal shunshin if anything...


Not really a retcon, more like Cee was just wanking Ei, due to the fact that Ei is his boss and raikage and all that. It's Ei's words that we should take seriously.

Ei says no one is except minato was faster than him. Many people believed this was only because of FTG (I don't believe that).

Like you said, how can anyone be as fast as instant? Makes zero sense. Minato also being the fastest man of his time just because of teleportation has also always made zero sense to me. Because that would mean all those with space time ninjutsu become the the fastest, which is false. There isn't any velocity in teleportation, so it isn't really speed. Not to mention the amount of times Naruto's speed has been compared to his fathers, yet shunshin and ftg speed can't be compared.



Hussain said:


> No, C stated his reflexes are, not his speed.



to be precise, Cee only mentioned:

1. reaction speed
2. nerve transmissions

I'm not entirely sure what they are referring to when they say nerve transmissions. Are they talking about how fast one moves or what? And obviously Cee was definitely wrong about the first one, because minato proved his reaction speed trumps Ei.

So I find this topic quite confusing.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 14, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Ok I really need help here. With Raikage's raiton chakra mode entry. I really need a translation that is as accurate as possible.
> 
> These are 3 different translations I've gotten so far (I'm mainly only concerned about the Yellow Flash part):
> 
> ...



My version of this is:

尾獣チャクラモードのナルトにも追いつけ、”黄色い閃光”にも劣らない神速を誇る。

"Even catching up to Naruto in bijyuu chakra-mode, boasting Godspeed that is even equal to the “Yellow Flash”.  "


The problem is that the words are ambiguous. 

追いつけ= to catch up to, but can also mean to overtake (catchup+ beyond). “Catching up to” is the way more common usage, IMHO, if it had been something like 凌駕 or 追い抜き, that would indicate to me that it is surpassing.

劣らない= not inferior to, but colloquially it means more like “equal to”. 

神速= Godspeed/extreme swiftness

誇る = boast, be proud of, take pride in oneself in


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 14, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> My version of this is:
> 
> 尾獣チャクラモードのナルトにも追いつけ、?黄色い閃光?にも劣らない神速を誇る。
> 
> ...



thanks for taking the time to help out.. rep +

so Lightning chakra mode is equal to Minato. 

Logically speaking, that would suggest it's talking about minatos natural speed. Because FTG cannot be surpassed with lightning chakra mode. And minato was confirmed faster.


----------



## spiritmight (Feb 14, 2015)

Darui is 16?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 14, 2015)

he's 26. U_U


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 14, 2015)

Please, I need to know what chapter these came from or the translations:


----------



## Trojan (Feb 14, 2015)

HERE

The second one does not show anything for me to identify. lol


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> HERE
> 
> The second one does now show anything for me to identify. lol


Thank you. I just found the second one:

HERE


----------



## Trojan (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Knyght (Feb 15, 2015)

It's been "made private because [he] found an increasing number of errors."



			
				viatoretvenus said:
			
		

> fml it is tough trying to redo Tobs? translation. GAH.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 15, 2015)

Tobirama's profile finally got fixed.
 editing my tobirama profile post in the collection thread now.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 15, 2015)

Sweet.

FYI, I'm planning to remake The List in the collection thread. The location's more appropriate and I can split the lists into more posts for additional space: Characters, Mini Characters, Jutsu, Mini Jutsu, Shinobi Record/Secret Files and Scans.


----------



## Jad (Feb 15, 2015)

Can someone translate Gai's Soshuuga (Nunchukus) entry and the Eight Celestial Gates entry from the Databook please? I've been asking for these since a few months ago and patiently waiting.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 15, 2015)

Majin Lu, I added FF-Suzaki's version of Yin and Yang Release to  which I believe is the complete translation of  so that's ready for you.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 15, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> Majin Lu, I added FF-Suzaki's version of Yin and Yang Release to  which I believe is the complete translation of  so that's ready for you.


Thanks. I think it will come after Tobirama's.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 15, 2015)

You could do Ao/Aoda or Shibi/Torune, for example.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 15, 2015)

The characters that have their own full page, or two, and they are also translated are
Konan, Rin, Shisui, and Oro from what I remember. There are also itachi, Sasuke, and Hashirama.

@OrganicDinosaur

May you take translating Hiruzen's profile in consideration? 
I kinda feel bad that he is the only one out the first 4 Hokages that did not get his full translation yet. lol


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 15, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Edit: I almost forgot, Tobirama's profile is done



YAASSS!

thanks,majin.:33


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> @OrganicDinosaur
> 
> May you take translating Hiruzen's profile in consideration?
> I kinda feel bad that he is the only one out the first 4 Hokages that did not get his full translation yet. lol



Well for now I'm going back to novel translations. Shikamaru's preview just came out, and then I'm doing more things for the Kakashi novel. 

Next time I need a translation break I can look into it, sorry. OTL~~


----------



## Trojan (Feb 16, 2015)

I see. 



> Next time I need a translation break I can look into it, sorry. OTL~~


No need to apologize for anything! 
I appreciate the time and effort you put for this! 
you have already done so much! (=

*******
I have a question for any translator, it was in my mind for months now. lol
How does Hago call his mother (Kaguya)?

Like Ka-chan
Ka-Sama
Ka-san

himi or whatever....etc


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I see.
> 
> 
> No need to apologize for anything!
> ...



I feel bad though ;__;';;~~~~~~~~~

Mmmm I know that in this panel in ch 691

[sp]





[/sp]

He calls her just "Haha" (母) for "Mother". I don't remember what other panels where Hagoromo talked about her to look up more raws

670 he also says "ワシの母"  (Washi no haha= My mother) when referring to her.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 16, 2015)

> I feel bad though ;__;';;~~~~~~~~~


now I feel bad for asking. 
seriously, it's all good. lol 

******
"haha" seems more like a laugh. 
how would JP people know if the person is laughing or talking about his mother? 

-jk-


----------



## Knyght (Feb 17, 2015)

Just making a note of all the full character pages for Majin Lu:

Ao/Aoba, Shino*, Shibi/Torune*, Mito, Itachi, Sasuke, Shisui, Iruka, Hagoromo, Orochimaru, Koharu/Homura, Konan, Zetsu, Chuukichi/Chiyo, Tobi, Rin, Hashirama* and Yamato.

And already existing character scans (by EmotionalRockfish):

1st Kazekage, 2nd Kazekage, 4th Kazekage, Gaara, Temari, Kankurou, Yashamaru, Pakura, Karura, Bunpuku, Sasori, Chiyo, Maki/Ebizo/Tobimaru/Tessa, Gai, Rock Lee and the Bijuu.

*Problem with these guys is that they weren't translated by anyone here. The Aburame were translated by Utapurinsesu and Hashirama by Game Gogakuen (who isn't the person who first posted it).



Hussain said:


> May you take translating Hiruzen's profile in consideration?



That should be on viatoretvenus' agenda so we'll hopefully be seeing that in the future anyway.

*Edit:* Utapurinsesu has given permission as long as they're credited.


----------



## Xel (Feb 17, 2015)

Torune's translation seems to be missing a part, namely the image caption. I think it's supposed to be about him and Fu.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 18, 2015)

Huh. Could a translator verify that (for Shino and Shibi too) and, if needed, translate the missing part?


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes, none of the Aburame's image captions are translated.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 19, 2015)

> From (his) lengthy service as the Shodai(/First) Raikage’s guard, he was appointed as the Nidaime (/Second) Raikage because of that trust. Also with high achievements in terms of political aspects, it was from the Shodai’s dearest wish, *as he implemented the alliance with Konohagakure Village. It became a great step towards the peace of the village.*


So the alliance between kumo and konoha during the first war was a success despite fuck boys kin and gin ruining the ceremony?

This makes no sense. Why would kumo ninja want to kill Tobirama if their village is  allied with konoha.

Unless it's true that the kinkaku squad were actually Kin's personal squad.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 19, 2015)

We don't know when the coup d'etat happened, we only know that Tobirama got out of it alive. Maybe the Kingin brothers were not okay with the alliance and attacked the Kage because of that. Also, we don't know when Tobirama died. Or was it ever stated that it was the first war?


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 19, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> We don't know when the coup d'etat happened, we only know that Tobirama got out of it alive. Maybe the Kingin brothers were not okay with the alliance and attacked the Kage because of that.


I'm talking about the ninja that ambushed Tobirama and his team in the forest not kin/gin. Why would they track Tobirama down if their village is allied with konoha. Unless Tobirama and 2nd raikage had a falling out. But that doesn't seem likely given what was stated in the databook.


> Also, we don't know when Tobirama died. Or was it ever stated that it was the first war?


said so in the data book.


> The Nidaime is the Shodai's younger brother by blood, who inherited his brother's dying wish and was called "Hokage" after the Shodai died. He endeavoured in the founding of the Academy and the establishment of the village's organisational system. *However, shortly thereafter the Shinobi World War broke out. He entrusted the wishes of the suppression of war and the prospering of the village to his successor and died a noble death.*


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, between the Kingin attack and Tobirama's death a lot of time could've passed. Maybe the alliance was moot already when he died.

And that article says world war, but not which one. The fourth databook makes it seems as if it was the second war... either that or the first war took very very long.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2015)

It's the first one.
The second War was the one with the Sannin/Hanzo in it.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 19, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Well, between the Kingin attack and Tobirama's death a lot of time could've passed. Maybe the alliance was moot already when he died.


It seems out of place to gloat about how the alliance was a great step towards peace if one of the kages died because of the ninja his village was supposed to be allied with.

Although you could be rite. Kakashi did say back then peace treaties were nothing but a piece of paper. forgot which chapter.


> And that article says world war, but not which one. *The fourth databook makes it seems as if it was the second war... either that or the first war took very very long.*


Really,which part?


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 19, 2015)

In Tobirama's, Hiruzen's and/or Danzo's profile, there's a flashback box about Hiruzen becoming Hokage and Tobirama dying. This is dated back to ~31 years, and 17-31 makes 14 years before Naruto's birth. So if it really happened during the first war, the first war happened 14 years before Naruto's birth. Three wars in 14 years seems kinda too much for me, though.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2015)

Revy said:


> It seems out of place to gloat about how the alliance was a great step towards peace if one of the kages died because of the ninja his village was supposed to be allied with.



Tobirama was evil, so getting rid of him was a step towards peace? 



Seelentau said:


> In Tobirama's, Hiruzen's and/or Danzo's profile, there's a flashback box about Hiruzen becoming Hokage and Tobirama dying. This is dated back to ~31 years, and 17-31 makes 14 years before Naruto's birth. So if it really happened during the first war, the first war happened 14 years before Naruto's birth. Three wars in 14 years seems kinda too much for me, though.



That might be true though, it was mentioned that konoha was at most-low in term of military and those stuff and the villages were suffering from previous wars. So, I think the peace zone was not long enough for the villages to recover, maybe?


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 19, 2015)

Also, there was a 20 year peace period between the first and the second war, so I dunno... I think it's most likely that Tobirama died in the 2nd war and that one was just really long...?

btw, I did two new translations (yesterday and today).

Also, I need your help here, OD: 
I don't get the stuff about Kirigakure, could you give me your translation please? :3


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Tobirama was evil, so getting rid of him was a step towards peace?







Seelentau said:


> In Tobirama's, Hiruzen's and/or Danzo's profile, there's a flashback box about Hiruzen becoming Hokage and Tobirama dying. This is dated back to *~31 *years, and 17-31 makes 14 years before Naruto's birth. So if it really happened during the first war, the first war happened 14 years before Naruto's birth. Three wars in 14 years seems kinda too much for me, though.



Could the number of years just be a simple error. I can't see Tobirama living to see the 2nd war. Especially after 20 years have gone by,he'd be really old by then. Way older than Hashirama. 

Also, off topic but was it ever stated how long peace lasted after hashirama gave away the bijuu to the other villages?


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 19, 2015)

The same date appears in Hiruzen's profile, so I doubt that it's a mistake.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 19, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Also, there was a 20 year peace period between the first and the second war, so I dunno... I think it's most likely that Tobirama died in the 2nd war and that one was just really long...?
> 
> btw, I did two new translations (yesterday and today).
> 
> ...



霧
三尾、六尾を得るが管理状況は悪く「血霧の里」時代に六尾の人柱力が抜け忍となる。

What you have:

It says that they obtained the Three-Tails and the Six-Tails, but during the "Blood Mist Village" era, the Six-Tails' Jinchūriki became a Nukenin. Also something about a "management situation" which I can't fit into my translation.

------

My version~~:

(During) the management conditions where they obtained the Sanbi and the Rokubi, the Rokubi became a Nukenin in the era of the evil  ?Village of the Bloody Mist?

-----

I take [三尾、六尾を得るが] to modify [管理状況は] = the management circumstances/situation where they have the bijyuu. 

Then [悪く「血霧の里」時代に] is another clause, and then the last part as [六尾の人柱力が抜け忍となる]. 

There's a bunch of denotations for 悪く, but they all mean something went awry or badly.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 19, 2015)

That timeline....

31 years ago Hiruzen would have been about 42 and the Sannin about 23. So it's saying  is more than a decade older than .


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 19, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> The same date appears in Hiruzen's profile, so I doubt that it's a mistake.



So I guess naruto wiki is wrong a'f once again.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. Even though I still think Tobirama dying in the first shinobi world war makes more sense story wise and age wise for Tobirama.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 19, 2015)

Is there anyway we can guess Hashriama and Tobiramas age?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2015)

I believe Tobirama is in his late 50s.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 19, 2015)

dat Tobirama. He don't need no byakugou to look like he's in his 20's while in his 50s.

Though if he did indeed live to see the second war he'd be older than that.


RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Is there anyway we can guess Hashriama and Tobiramas age?


Hashirama is old enough to be a grandpa and live long enough to see his granddaughter tsunade for a short time. So probably in his 50s.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 20, 2015)

Could I get a translation for those mini earth jutsu? Rock Fist, Golem, Moving Earth Core and Earth Style of Ten Thousand RI.

*Edit:* The new lists are prepped and ready to go. I'm literally just waiting for one more post in the collection thread so I can get all the posts on one page with default page view (20 posts a page). I'm picky like that.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 20, 2015)

If it meant 31 years before the start of the series would make sense. Not 31 years before the end of the manga.


----------



## Xel (Feb 20, 2015)

What about the Aburame missing parts? Those are small and insignificant but the incompleteness bothers me.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 20, 2015)

I have contacted the translator about it and some other things. Hopefully I'll get a reply.



tari101190 said:


> If it meant 31 years before the start of the series would make sense. Not 31 years before the end of the manga.



That's only a 4* year difference.

It would need to be at least 49 years before the end of the manga for it to be consistent with what we've been shown and told before. Hiruzen was definitely a few years older than when he was annointed when the Sannin first became his students. Tsunade's 55 at the end of the manga and graduated at 6, so 49 years.

**Edit:* Well, 4-5 years.

And I guess that makes Hiruzen younger than 20 when he became Hokage.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't think Tobirama lived in the 2nd war honestly. And I believe it's dumb of Kishi and his editors to now
put all the information now that the manga has ended.  

Either way, I wouldn't look too much into that. The time line is really fucked up


----------



## Xel (Feb 20, 2015)

I was under the impression that Kishi simply didn't think much of the actual timeline himself.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





OrganicDinosaur said:


> 霧
> 三尾、六尾を得るが管理状況は悪く「血霧の里」時代に六尾の人柱力が抜け忍となる。
> 
> What you have:
> ...






But what are management condition? And it would be wrong to say that they only got those beasts during the bloody mist era, so... I don't get it :s


----------



## Knyght (Feb 20, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> What about the Aburame missing parts? Those are small and insignificant but the incompleteness bothers me.



They should hopefully be done this weekend.


----------



## Xel (Feb 20, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> They should hopefully be done this weekend.



Thanks for the info


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 20, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> But what are management condition? And it would be wrong to say that they only got those beasts during the bloody mist era, so... I don't get it :s



管理状況 is given as a compound word on weblio as either "management situation" or "management conditions"

管理= management or control

状況= state of affairs, situation, circumstances  

So I assume it has to do with the way their regime was run at the time, or how their higher-ups were in charge at the time that referrs to the "Management Conditions". Or lack thereof, I think. Wasn't Kirigakure like anarchy or chaotic anyway?  So think about it like during some sort of administrative regime, they obtained the two tailed beasts. Under that set of govt conditions, the Bloody Mist happened, and the Nukenin happened.

Think of 三尾、六尾を得るが管理状況は As some form of regime that has both bijyuu. 

((管理状況は))悪く「血霧の里」時代に六尾の人柱力が抜け忍となる。 Under that same regime (implied sometime later in it's sovereignty) , the Nukenin and Bloody Mist Era occurs. 

===Same governing body that got the bijyuu also had the Bloody Mist period happen during it's reign, and consequently lost it's Rokubi.


----------



## Stan Lee (Feb 20, 2015)

Is this true?



> Elveonora wrote: For other kekkei genkai evolving, not sure about that, since the databook says that the known kekkei genkai are fragments of Kaguya's power and Orochimaru and Kabuto's quest to retrace back to Hagoromo's power by taking people's cells support that. If the current chakra/genes were evolved, retracing wouldn't be possible since the result would be different.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 20, 2015)

Revy said:


> dat Tobirama. He don't need no byakugou to look like he's in his 20's while in his 50s.
> 
> Though if he did indeed live to see the second war he'd be older than that.
> 
> Hashirama is old enough to be a grandpa and live long enough to see his granddaughter tsunade for a short time. So probably in his 50s.





Hussain said:


> I believe Tobirama is in his late 50s.



They'd be much older than 50 would they not??. Hiruzen was already 60 when Konohamaru was born.

Both Hashriama and Tobirama would have had to have been mid 60s at least, Tsuande was old enough to remember them, and learn how to gamble. 

They must both be quite old.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 20, 2015)

OD, but how does that makes sense? They got the tailed beasts during Byakuren's reign, but the Bloody Mist happened during Yagura's reign (and maybe Gengetsu's)...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 20, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> OD, but how does that makes sense? They got the tailed beasts during Byakuren's reign, but the Bloody Mist happened during Yagura's reign (and maybe Gengetsu's)...



Then I don't know  That's how I think the raw should be interpreted. There's no indication that the management changed. It's a constant factor for that sentence. Otherwise it would have said that though they formerly had both bijyuu, the system later messed up and one went rogue. But it implies that's it's the same regime that both obtained and lost the Rokubi. 

I guess this is a mistake and contradiction on the DB's part. Whoever wrote this messed up the timeline ):<

So no, this doesn't make sense to me now that I know their govt switched in between ;__;';;~~

 It's too much of a stretch to say "management conditions"  could be interpreted beyond something other than =same ideology or =same governing methods or whatever.

-----

霧
三尾、六尾を得るが管理状況は悪く「血霧の里」時代に六尾の人柱力が抜け忍となる。

Mmm, the only way this would work is if they typo'ed it and meant for a comma instead of the compound word, and it is supposed to be split like this:

三尾、六尾を得るが管理,   状況は悪く「血霧の里」時代に六尾の人柱力が抜け忍となる。

(Initially) [managing/controlling] the obtained Sanbi and Rokubi, (during) the circumstances of the era of the evil "The Bloody Mist Village", the Jinchuuriki of the Rokubi became a Nukenin. 

But 管理状況 exists as a compound word, so it's not necessarily an editing error either :/

------

Hmm, only other way to think about it is if 三尾、六尾を得るが means that during the Bloody Mist, they still had both bijyuu, but only one left. But the issue would be with 得る like you said...they didn't acquire them. It should read that they were possessing them already.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 20, 2015)

Could the が mean "however" or "but"?

Something like "They had the 3T and 6T, but the control situation becomes that the Jinchuriki of the 6T turns Nukenin during the evil "Bloody Mist Village" days"?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 20, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Could the が mean "however" or "but"?
> 
> Something like "They had the 3T and 6T, but the control situation becomes that the Jinchuriki of the 6T turns Nukenin during the evil "Bloody Mist Village" days"?



It intuitively reads to me like a subject marker though.

When I see が used like "However/but" it's at the end of a clause or sentence with a comma as with kedo or demo, like a conjunction:

xxxxですが, 

すみませんが、xxxxx

So it would have needed to be:

三尾、六尾を得るが,    管理状況は悪く「血霧の里」時代に六尾の人柱力が抜け忍となる。

Without the comma and explicit use at the end of a clause, I think it is just a topic marker :/

But this typo is way more logical and plausible than trying to put the comma in between 管理状況


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 20, 2015)

Hashirama and Tobirama were born about 90 years before the War arc, making them 35-40 by the time Tsunade was born. Hashirama dies before Tobirama becomes Hokage, but lives to see Tsunade grow to a toddler. I would guesstimate then that Hashirama died when he was in his 40s. 

Tobirama doesn't live that much longer than his brother. Hiruzen was born 73 years before the War arc, meaning Tobirama was about 17 when Hiruzen was born. Tobirama then dies about 18-20 years later and hands the Hokage position over to a young Hiruzen. That would make the Nidaime about 40 when he dies.​​


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 20, 2015)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Hashirama and Tobirama were born about 90 years before the War arc​​



How would you know that?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 20, 2015)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Hashirama and Tobirama were born about 90 years before the War arc, making them 35-40 by the time Tsunade was born. Hashirama dies before Tobirama becomes Hokage, but lives to see Tsunade grow to a toddler. I would guesstimate then that Hashirama died when he was in his 40s.
> 
> Tobirama doesn't live that much longer than his brother. Hiruzen was born 73 years before the War arc, meaning Tobirama was about 17 when Hiruzen was born. Tobirama then dies about 18-20 years later and hands the Hokage position over to a young Hiruzen. That would make the Nidaime about 40 when he dies.​​



So hashirama was a 30 - 40 year old grandfather  not even close

Really 

I know Tobirama was already 24 before the leaf was even existed.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 20, 2015)

Minato is 24 year old grandfather.


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi everyone. 
I was the one who originally did the Aburame Clan translations and upped them on Tumblr. I've been asked to complete the entries for this project, which I've done now.  I've also tidied up the wording of the original text a bit, so I'd like to resubmit the whole thing. Do I just submit it here?

This is my first time on NF and my first time being involved with this kind of group project, so please excuse me if I ask some stupid questions.

Also, I don't mind helping out on translating some of the smaller entries (half page or less, or full page with little text like Shino's), but I'm afraid I don't have the time for anything larger than that. For pages with 2 character entries, I can do them but probably won't be able to submit them at the same time.

Anyway, よろしくね！


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 21, 2015)

Ah, I've added it to the collection thread, so never mind


----------



## Knyght (Feb 21, 2015)

Good man. Now I can finally add the list!



Utapurinsesu said:


> Also, I don't mind helping out on translating some of the smaller entries (half page or less, or full page with little text like Shino's), but I'm afraid I don't have the time for anything larger than that. For pages with 2 character entries, I can do them but probably won't be able to submit them at the same time.



What about profiles that are technically 2 pages but are practically one page?



So page 1 is just a name, quote and chart. That would be Danzo, Hiruzen, Tsunade, Kisame, Mei, Kabuto and A (and Konan who's been translated). Or is that a little too much text?

Well, anyway, I'll jump in first as I'd like to request a translation for the  (pg. 107).


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 21, 2015)

Utapurinsesu said:


> Hi everyone.
> I was the one who originally did the Aburame Clan translations and upped them on Tumblr. I've been asked to complete the entries for this project, which I've done now.  I've also tidied up the wording of the original text a bit, so I'd like to resubmit the whole thing. Do I just submit it here?
> 
> This is my first time on NF and my first time being involved with this kind of group project, so please excuse me if I ask some stupid questions.
> ...



はじめまして!~~!! :3


----------



## Xel (Feb 21, 2015)

Utapurinsesu said:


> Hi everyone.
> I was the one who originally did the Aburame Clan translations and upped them on Tumblr. I've been asked to complete the entries for this project, which I've done now.  I've also tidied up the wording of the original text a bit, so I'd like to resubmit the whole thing. Do I just submit it here?
> 
> This is my first time on NF and my first time being involved with this kind of group project, so please excuse me if I ask some stupid questions.
> ...



Thanks! Perhaps you could do Fu since you've done Torune? If you have the time of course.


----------



## Jad (Feb 21, 2015)

Can someone post the images to the Databook here, I can't seem to find them. I want to post the Soshuuga (Gai's nunchuku's) and 8 Gate's technique for people to easily translate.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 21, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> Thanks! Perhaps you could do Fu since you've done Torune? If you have the time of course.



Fu is the jinchuuriki, Fuu is the Yamanaka, fyi.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 21, 2015)

The new list has been posted. All the posts are available in my signature like before (plus the databook raws).

*Edit:* If there are any translations that aren't listed as incomplete but you think should be, feel free to point it out. I might have missed some and others I'm just not sure about.


----------



## Jad (Feb 21, 2015)

Can someone please translate this 

Nunchuku's (Soushuga)


and this (8 Gates):


----------



## Knyght (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah, that's how it is in the book. To be honest, I get confused which is which every time myself.


----------



## Xel (Feb 21, 2015)

Well I meant the Yamanaka anyway (oddly, I spell his name with the double "u" in my native language invariably). Also, Narutopedia spells both with a macron.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 21, 2015)

The databook romanizations are weird from time to time. They spell otsutsuki as ootutuki or so. x)

And welcome on board, princess


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome, guys 

Ones like Danzo's are a little too long for me atm, maybe if I have more time in the future I can do a longer one or two, but I'd like to stick to ones that have a paragraph or so of text coz they're quick and easy for me to finish up.

But since they've been requested I'll take up the ten tails one first, then Fuu (the Yamanaka lol). I also want to do Kiba at some point, but I'll come back and claim him properly if someone else already hasn't by the time I've done these two.

Also I just uploaded Akamaru's entry, so that page is good to go!


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome to NF, Utapurinsesu  and thank you for the translations.

I'm happy Shino's profile is now full translated  I can't wait for Kiba's


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 21, 2015)

Ooooooh Thank you for the catalog updates Knuckle~~~ It's so organized!

٩(●˙▿˙●)۶…⋆ฺ


----------



## Knyght (Feb 21, 2015)

Glad to be of service. (⌐■_■)


----------



## Knyght (Feb 21, 2015)

HeavenlyD5's submission prompted me to take a look at that Narutobase thread. Looks like they've also got a full translation for Karin and Sakura and a partial translation for Fugaku. I'll look to see if there's any more, tidy them up some and post them.


----------



## Klue (Feb 21, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Minato is 24 year old grandfather.



With no arms.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 21, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> HeavenlyD5's submission prompted me to take a look at that Narutobase thread. Looks like they've also got a full translation for Karin and Sakura and a partial translation for Fugaku. I'll look to see if there's any more, tidy them up some and post them.



Though looking at all the greyed out names is a bit depressing. So many fixes to do

(；￣Д￣）

NB was wrong on Mikoto's entry...they translated something completely different. Unless they cite the original translator, I would be cautious of their collection thread.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't see why would any dead person need any arm.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 21, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Though looking at all the greyed out names is a bit depressing. So many fixes to do
> 
> (；￣Д￣）
> 
> NB was wrong on Mikoto's entry...they translated something completely different. Unless they cite the original translator, I would be cautious of their collection thread.



That's why I said completing the translation is always better than doing new ones.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 21, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Though looking at all the greyed out names is a bit depressing. So many fixes to do
> 
> (；￣Д￣）
> 
> NB was wrong on Mikoto's entry...they translated something completely different. Unless they cite the original translator, I would be cautious of their collection thread.



Hmm, how about I leave a link for each one here first so they can be verified? Then I'll put them in the collection thread if they pass muster.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 21, 2015)

Blech. I can do the DB fixes in between novel stuff. 

Someone posted a summary of Kakashi novel up to chapter six (I'm just translating chapter 5 right now...) so I am lagging behind a little bit. Not that this is a race to see who can post first...but in a small way I feel pressured to release my version. 

(╬ ? ‸ ?)....Gah. I have a competitive spirit. 

But I guess everyone wins in this case, new content and faster because I am motivated. OTL.



Knuckle said:


> Hmm, how about I leave a link for each one here first so they can be verified? Then I'll put them in the collection thread if they pass muster.



How many entries does NB have that aren't originally done by one of us already? I get the impression that they are copying from our collection thread.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 21, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> How many entries does NB have that aren't originally done by one of us already? I get the impression that they are copying from our collection thread.



Most are copies but I've found six that aren't from here.

Karin and Sakura
Fugaku
Wood Release: Hobi
Kimimaro
Fire Release: Blast Wave Wild Dance

The last three appear to have been posted by their translator but I'm not sure if that's the case for Karin, Sakura and Fugaku.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 21, 2015)

As some of you may or may not have noticed, I have made headway in updating . I only added articles that seemed complete and had translators listed; Utapurinsesu's are a welcome addition.

Not to knock Turrin's efforts but he has mentioned he isn't the strongest translator, so I was wondering if another translator(s) could look over his and some of Suzaku's entries. Suzaku, or at least some entries copy-pasta'd here, seemed to be summaries rather than translations.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 22, 2015)

To make things 'easier', here's a damn long list of everything they worked on that's still on my lists. Many of Turrin's weren't listed as incomplete since they looked pretty close to full translations. Dropped the ball with several of FF-Suzaku's though. 

FF-Suzaku


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kagutsuchi, Rinnegan Summoning, Truthseeker Ball, Senpo: White Rage Attack, Senpo: Gate of the Great God, Senpo: Mokuton: Veritable 1000-Armed Kan'on, Den'ien'ei, All Killing Ash Bones, Senpo: Super Bijuu Rasenshuriken (Fuuton: Rasenshuriken), Expansive Truthseeker Orb, Infinite Tsukuyomi, Eighty Gods Vacuum Attack, Yomotsu Hirasaka, Six Paths Juubi Coffin Seal, Sage of Six Paths Mode and Futton: Unrivalled Strength

He also did Secret Notes on the Origin of Ninjutsu and Yin-Yang Release but those look full translations.




Turrin


*Spoiler*: __ 



Utakata, Katsuyu, Kitsuchi, Kinkaku/Ginkaku, Shima, White Snake Sage, Sakumo, Sakura, Han, Hanzo, Fukasaku, Hiruzen, Yagura and Mifune.

Izanami, Three-Headed Wolf, Reverse Four Symbols Seal, Tail Chasing Fang, Shadow Cluth, Katsuyu: Immense Healing Network, Paper Person of God, Frog Kata, Sensing Transmission, Parasitic Bug Bite, Summoning: Demonic Statue of the Outer Path, Kurama Mode, Gedou: Samsara of Heavenly Life, Adamantine Sealing Chains, Hell Stab, Naraka Path, Jiton, Asura Path, Steaming Danger Tyranny, Great Shark Bullet, Water Prison Shark Dance, Butterfly Chouji Mode, Doton: Added-Weight Rock, Doton: Light-Weight Rock, Human Path, Creation Rebirth - Strength of a Hundred, Bijuudama, Bijuu Eight Twists, Fuuinjutsu: Octopus Hold, Fuuton: Vacuum Sphere/Fuuton: Vacuum Great Sphere, Fuuton: Vacuum Wave/Fuuton: Vacuum Serial Waves, Futton: Skilled Mist, Fission Jutsu, Magen: Steaming Multistoried Building, Water Gun, Dustless Bewildering Cover, Yasaka no Magatama, Youton: Melting Apparition, Raiton Chakra Mode, Lightning Beast Tracking Fang, Limbo: Border Jail and Spirit Transformation.

Rock Clone, Fang Rotating Fang, Katon: Exploding Flame Formation, Katon: Great Flame, Coral Palm, Self Cursing Seal, Shakuton: Extremely Steaming Murder, Suiton: Water Formation Pillar, Suiton: Water Mirror, Octopus Leg Clone, Youton: Rubber Ball, Youton: Rubber Wall, Raiton: Lightning Illusion Flash of Lightning Pillar and Ranton: Laser Circus.

Reaching to the Mysterious World - Sages - Three Sage Regions/The Father of the Third Hokage, Hiruzen - His Name is Sasuke Sarutobi/Grotesque Figures - Rampaging Personalities - Cursed Seals - That Power's Origin/Moving is the Basis of a Rare Species' Art - The Way to Sagehood/Drawing Out the Bijuu's Power - B's and Naruto's Bijuu Training.




And could a translator whip up Fugaku and Kimimaro's info box for me? And, I think, the bold text for the Kimimaro's profile as well. I'd rather not post them while they're still incomplete.


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi guys,
I've upped the info boxes for Fugaku and Kimimaro in the collection thread


----------



## Knyght (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for that, Utapurinsesu. Though by bold text I should have been clearer since I meant the heading for the main text rather than the quote*. Like Akamaru's "A guardian who’s whiteness cuts through the dark!!". I think it's missing from this translation; it starts with "As the last surviving member of etc." which sounds like it from the paragraph itself rather than the heading.

*Your translation of the quote was more accurate anyway.


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 22, 2015)

Ah, ok.

 I've just edited my original post and put that line in there too. The line "As the last surviving member of..." is definitely the first line of the paragraph.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 22, 2015)

Awesome, thank you. Seems like this guy just put everything in a weird order but, again, the translation wasn't that good anyway. But something's better nothing.

Fugaku, Kimimaro and Sakura incoming.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 22, 2015)

Actually, the second I saw Karin being called "Karin Uzumaki", I stopped trusting whoever did those translations.
She is not called Karin Uzumaki in the databook, so calling her that is wrong. A translator who does that is not trustable, I believe.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 22, 2015)

As a compromise I've re-marked Karin and Sakura's as incomplete citing "unreliable translation" as the reason.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 22, 2015)

I am not even sure anymore which translation is a trustworthy. -__-
and Sakura's last page translation seems short to me compared to the text in the same page! O_o

since there are several translators here, I think it would be better if they can read over them and check
for any errors or those type of things. O_O


----------



## Tobirama FTG (Feb 22, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I am not even sure anymore which translation is a trustworthy. -__-



I'm sure Ganta and taKL are just chilling, waiting to nitpick once the translations are complete  


Kudos to everyone who put the effort  together though


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 22, 2015)

No, reject that NB version Sakura entry. It's incorrect and incomplete. 

(Plus that one page that I did from her entry was so much better... )


----------



## Knyght (Feb 22, 2015)

┻━┻ ︵ヽ(`Д?)ﾉ︵ ┻━┻

Deleted, it has been.

And looks like viatoretvenus just made a post about her. Oh well.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 22, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> ┻━┻ ︵ヽ(`Д?)ﾉ︵ ┻━┻
> 
> Deleted, it has been.
> 
> And looks like viatoretvenus just made a post about her. Oh well.



We should slowly convince viatoretvenus to join us here on NF :3 I'm surprised EmotionalRockfish isn't here either. 

I feel like all the prolific translators in the fandom are all gathered somewhere on NF. I got roped into joining NF because people kept asking me to...so here I am!


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Feb 22, 2015)

Is it true that the fourth databook lists enton as merely another form of fire release and not its own advanced element?


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes. Well, not "lists", but it calls it Fire Release.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 22, 2015)

Ninja'd. Don't mind me.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 23, 2015)

I noticed that the Second Mizukage is listed with Kekkei Genkai as a characteristic which seems odd. Is there any elaboration on that in his profile?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 23, 2015)

Utapurinsesu said:


> Thanks for responding! Like I said, I was just interested, and I'm still not sure who does what here, but it's nice to get to know people
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merp, here?s my opinion on it:

死に語った幼き日の願い

A wish from childhood that tells of death  

咲かす火の意志　百世無窮

A blooming Will of Fire for an (infinite) eternity. 

or ?for all of eternity?

木ノ葉束ねし豪放毘蘭樹！！

豪放 from 

Unaffected? Or unwavering. I think we should use Utapurinsesu?s denotation that?s closer to being a solid pillar. 

I?m not sure what I think ?open-hearted? means?OTL. I think the intention here is the solidarity of the tree, not the big-hearted interpretation. 

But I think if it try to condense all of her awesome research into one thing...it gets pretty long.

?Managing Konoha while alluding to an unwavering Orchid Tree... with her medicinal qualities, open-heart, and ill-fated gambling!!"

OTL that's way too long.


----------



## Jad (Feb 24, 2015)

Jad said:


> Can someone please translate this
> 
> Nunchuku's (Soushuga)
> 
> ...



Thought I try re-posting. I mean translating the Soushuga is fine, it looks short. I don't know, can my request be placed in a queue?


----------



## Knyght (Feb 24, 2015)

I suppose I could make a list of requested translations in the progress report. No guarantee they'll get done any time soon but at least we won't have repeated requests.

*Edit:* Done. It's all the unanswered requests I could find in the last 300 posts or so. Added some of the multi-page profiles that have been asked for a few times too.

And I've marked more jutsu as incomplete from when Vaatu brought the topic up.


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Merp, here’s my opinion on it:
> 
> 死に語った幼き日の願い
> 
> A wish from childhood that tells of death .



I like this much better than mine  Should it be "A wish from 'a' childhood that tells of death"?



> 咲かす火の意志　百世無窮
> 
> A blooming Will of Fire for an (infinite) eternity.
> 
> or “for all of eternity”



I think either is fine, but prefer the latter...



> 木ノ葉束ねし豪放毘蘭樹！！
> 
> 豪放 from
> 
> ...



As much as I love that last one, I think Majin Lu will struggle fitting it in! 

 I agree "open-hearted" is kind of vague, but so is the Japanese lol.  I looked up 豪放 in an online Japanese dictionary,and this is what it says...



度量が大きく、大胆で、細かいことにこだわらないこと。「―な性格」「―磊落(らいらく)
"generous/ tolerant", "bold/ audacious", "doesn't get caught up on minor details" and [豪放磊落」= broadminded. 


Synonyms include -  不敵 - daring/ fearless, and　豪胆 - bold/ hardihood [someone with nerves of steel/ doesn't get agitated or perturbed]

There's a few meanings here, but the underlying common element does seem to be an element of 'sturdiness'. All considered, I think the best description for this is "unwavering", as you said　

Actually another thing with this line 「木の葉束ねし毘蘭樹」 is that not only does 「束ねる」　mean 'to manage/ control (an organization)" with the nuance of to keep everything/ rope it together, it also means "to gather together/ bundle" long, thin things (like flowers etc). But in our case, it has a very obvious image of Tsunade (the sturdy pillar/ tree) 'bundling' together [the organization of] the Leaf (trees). This short line has 3 plant related things to it in almost as many words, so there's no doubt Kishi chose this specific word for 'to manage/ run' for it's double meaning to give this imagery. 

The question is, can we do the same in English to give us this 'gathering' image?
If we go with*"The unwavering gambler - the pillar [at the center?] of the Leaf!!"*, or *"The unwavering gambler - the pillar that ties the Leaf together!!"*    it implies she is the stick/ support/ framework at the center of the 'bundle', although it doesn't explicitly say she's running it... 

Any thoughts? Or should we go for the more literal translation?

Damn Kishi, you've got more layers on this than an onion...


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 24, 2015)

Ten-Tails entry incoming...

And, YAY! My Aburame babies are up!


----------



## Trojan (Feb 24, 2015)

May any translator tell me what Kishi is saying about Narudo and his parents here?



I am not looking for an exact translation about every sentence, just general points if that possible. O_O
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Xel (Feb 24, 2015)

Utapurinsesu said:


> Ten-Tails entry incoming...
> 
> And, YAY! My Aburame babies are up!



And Fuu's next, right? Torune won't be lonely up there anymore


----------



## viatoretvenus (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi all! Thank you to OrganicDinosaur and Knuckle for inviting me to NF.  Especially to all translators who did the first ones, that got the ball rolling, and got me very interested in this databook. ^^ I finally joined. You won't be seeing a lot from me as I am more active elsewhere, for now I'll only be posting for this databook. Thanks for having me.

About the bold phrase... wait! Nagato's is transcribed wrong - It is not "death", it is "master"! Discovered this when I checked his page for the furigana reading.

*師に語った幼き日の願い* _shi ni katatta osanaki hi no negai_ - *The/His childhood wish that was told to the/his Master*

Same reading as 死 _shi_ - death. xD These kind of transcription errors happened to me way too many times too.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 24, 2015)

...oh :|
Well, okay, that solves it, at last  Welcome to the NF, viato :3


----------



## Knyght (Feb 24, 2015)

Utapurinsesu said:


> Ten-Tails entry incoming...



Sweet. \(? ◡ ?)/ 



viatoretvenus said:


> Hi all! Thank you to OrganicDinosaur and Knuckle for inviting me to NF.



My pleasure. Welcome to the forum.

*[Edit]*



> Never losing her trusting heart, Tsunade *juices *up her advisors.



That can't be right.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 24, 2015)

viatoretvenus said:


> Hi all! Thank you to OrganicDinosaur and Knuckle for inviting me to NF.  Especially to all translators who did the first ones, that got the ball rolling, and got me very interested in this databook. ^^ I finally joined. You won't be seeing a lot from me as I am more active elsewhere, for now I'll only be posting for this databook. Thanks for having me.
> 
> About the bold phrase... wait! Nagato's is transcribed wrong - It is not "death", it is "master"! Discovered this when I checked his page for the furigana reading.
> 
> ...




Welcome viatoretvenus~!!  I?m glad you?re here~~ (finally!)

Thank you for solving our Nagato conundrum lol~~ 

We look forward to seeing you around~~~




Utapurinsesu said:


> I like this much better than mine  Should it be "A wish from 'a' childhood that tells of death"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maijin, can you make the font smaller and try to fit it all into the splash text? Lol~~~



> ?Managing Konoha while alluding to an unwavering Orchid Tree... with her medicinal qualities, open-heart, and ill-fated gambling!!"



豪放 has too many options OTL. I think my choice is the ?unaffected?+ ?largehearted?+ ?frank/bold? = someone who is tolerant and open-minded and stands their ground (unwavering) on what they believe in of their own volition (audacious).  

Now that will not fit?OTL. What English word can encompass that?

Ahh okay. Now that I look at 「束ねる」, I see what you mean by connecting/tying up. 

Mmm, I think pillar goes a bit too far off the raw. I?d rather leave her as a sturdy tree~~

"Coalesce" = to gather parts to form a whole. It's fancier than aggregate. Or "Uniting"

?Coalescing the foundations of Leaf?the unwavering Orchid Tree!!?

Though I still want to stick in the medical +openness + unluckiness into it at the to describe the tree. 

I want to try and fit in all the layers of the onion!!


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome to NF, viatoretvenus 

*@OrganicDinosaur @Utapurinsesu*

I'll try to fit 

All this tree talk confused me, but maybe Tsunade is the trunk now?! Reading the databook and the manga, Sakura is a sakura flower, Hinata is a white lily, Tsunade was an orchid flower, now she is an orchid tree... most men are the leaves. Maybe the kings (the kids) are the fruits. And some shinobis are the root (Danzou).


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 24, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Could you please spoiler the images from now on, Majin Lu? :3


I can, but if it is because the size, I was using the


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh, should've posted that here. 
It's because the pages become damn long when there are that many large pictures shown.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 24, 2015)

It does not ruin the page honestly. Well, at least not my page. O_o

anyway, just curious, but who are the next characters you are planning to do? 
(like the next 5 or something)


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks 

Knuckle, could you differ more clearly between Turrin's (and other's) paraphrased translations and mine and OD's (and other's) word by word translations? That would make it easier to see which article still needs a direct translation.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 25, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> But if Kiba's profile is translated before I do them, I'll play favourites and so I'm making Kiba's first



Do you want Kiba's entry translated? I will do the request for you, if you'd like~~! It's pretty short.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay I've just gone with two stars for everything done by FF-Suzaku and Turrin for the sake of preserving text limit.

* Word by word but incomplete/questionable translation (e.g. Asura, Indra, Hamura, Kurotsuchi, Karin and Dodai).

** Paraphrased and incomplete translation.

Hope that does the job.

*Edit:* Should I add Fugaku, Kimimaro, Fire Release: Blast Wave Wild Dance and Wood Release: Hobi to the list of one stars as questionable translations? They're from Narutobase. And there's Tsunade too...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm taking a coffee break from translating Kakashi Hiden...

Gonna knock out a few requests.

I finished Kiba~~

Maybe some mini-jutsu sections next.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 25, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> Actually I recently remembered that Shisui was translated by . Since I know you wanted permission, I asked for it yesterday though I haven't received a reply yet.
> 
> And I did the same with sasuke-dono who posted, but didn't translate, Hashirama's profile to see if they could get me in contact with Game Gogakuen. No reply yet either.
> 
> Yes, sir!


Thanks for asking. :33



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Do you want Kiba's entry translated? I will do the request for you, if you'd like~~! It's pretty short.





OrganicDinosaur said:


> I'm taking a coffee break from translating Kakashi Hiden...
> 
> Gonna knock out a few requests.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much  Kiba  I'll do Kiba's asap


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 25, 2015)

*@viatoretvenus*
You're right! That makes much more sense now. Welcome to NF ^_^


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2015)

so how much has been translated so far?


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 25, 2015)

about treefiddy 

by the way, is it true that there's already a reprint of the databook?


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 25, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 豪放 has too many options OTL. I think my choice is the ?unaffected?+ ?largehearted?+ ?frank/bold? = someone who is tolerant and open-minded and stands their ground (unwavering) on what they believe in of their own volition (audacious).



I still think unwavering is the best. Looking up the descriptions of what 豪放 means in Japanese, it does sound like someone who is can take everything in their stride (including the bad) and remain unaffected. 



> Ahh okay. Now that I look at 「束ねる」, I see what you mean by connecting/tying up.
> 
> Mmm, I think pillar goes a bit too far off the raw. I?d rather leave her as a sturdy tree~~


How about 'trunk' like Majin Lu suggested? It implies everyone is tied to her as the focal point without explicitly saying it.


> "Coalesce" = to gather parts to form a whole. It's fancier than aggregate. Or "Uniting"
> 
> ?Coalescing the foundations of Leaf?the unwavering Orchid Tree!!?
> 
> Though I still want to stick in the medical +openness + unluckiness into it at the to describe the tree.



Hmmm? I?m not sure about keeping ?orchid? in there. The 毘蘭樹 in question is actually a member of the rose family. The kanji 蘭 also has an old reading of アララギ, which means a Japanese yew tree, so this kanji has historically been used to indicate different plant species too. Even if the origin of the kanji 蘭 in 毘蘭樹 was used to indicate a connection to the orchid family, calling it an orchid tree in her description makes it sound like it grows a type of orchid flower, which isn't the case. The description of a 毘蘭樹 is more similar to a Japanese yew than something you?d imagine from the orchid family. 
From the research I?ve done on Japanese google, 毘蘭樹 is talked about as its own entity and I didn?t find a single website that actually mentioned a connection to an orchid flower.

So, I don?t particularly think Kishimoto chose this word to add ?orchid? into the equation. I?m sure he?s just using the word 毘蘭樹 because it?s an alias for 博打の木 and therefore has a gambling connection. 蘭 is just a kanji that happens to be in the name and as I said it has other meanings. 
Sorry, I know I?m really nitpicking, but I think ?orchid? is a bit misleading and that 蘭 shouldn?t be made into anything significant, unless she is ever referred to as an orchid anywhere else?


If we summarize everything we've discussed, its 

Tsunade runs/ gathers/ connects the leaf village
she is a 博打の木 - '(bad) gambler' and 'tree'
she is unwavering/ audacious
the 博打の木 has a medicinal connection  
...And we need to keep it short and snappy.

I think the main meaning from this that we should be focusing on is the 'gambling' part. 博打/ gambling is immediately associated with the word 毘蘭樹, and is emphasized as the final word in the original sentence to describe Tsunade, so I think this should be the focus in English along with the overall tree/ leader theme. 博打 (gambling) is also mentioned in the description of the top-right hand caption. The unwavering/audacious part is a given that it needs to be mentioned, and shouldn't be to hard to fit in. The medical point will be hard though...

I don't know... I'll have another think about the translation...



> I want to try and fit in all the layers of the onion!!



Well, let's try not to cry over this.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 25, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur went all out apparently. :rofl
that was impressive.


----------



## Platypus (Feb 25, 2015)

Is there a full translation on Kotoamatsukami yet? There's .


----------



## Knyght (Feb 25, 2015)

There is not, AFAIK. I'll consider that a request.


----------



## Platypus (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 25, 2015)

@Utapurinsesu Let me simmer on this again ;__;';~~ I will read up on this tree~~

@Knuckle, I will do p. 280 - Eight Gates Released Formation next.



Hussain said:


> OrganicDinosaur went all out apparently. :rofl
> that was impressive.



Another translator did a rough summary up to chapter 10 of the Kakashi novel. So....bah!! I'm losing again!!

✧*。ヾ(｡>﹏<｡)ﾉﾞ✧*。

I meant to catch up to them by posting my version of chapter 6 today....OTL. 

Well, I am paraphrasing the book though. So I want to try and justify my slowness at least topping them with a better quality translation. 

I'm so far behind schedule, so I just took a detour with the DB this morning lol~~~~

.???`(>▂<)??`?.

...this shouldn't be a competition to monopolize the translation of the light novel. I think I'm being silly in this one-sided rivalry lol~~


----------



## Valhorus (Feb 25, 2015)

Can someone look up in the Raiton Chakra Mode translation please , it is said that A speed was inferior or was on par with Minato's , cuz I'm seeing 2 diff versions on it .


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay, Guy's Eighth Gate thingy is done~~

Breaktime is over for me, going back to my Kakashi light novel translation project. 

I'll be lurking here though as usual~~~

Maybe take out more mini-jutsu.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 25, 2015)

Another jutsu bites the dust~

Guess that just leaves Daytime Tiger for our Noble Green Beast.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 25, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> Another jutsu bites the dust~
> 
> Guess that just leaves Daytime Tiger for our Noble Green Beast.



Is that the last DB jutsu for Guy?

I'll do it just to finish his chara up if that's true.

Though I guess that leaves his father's entry though...?

Translating this light novel has completely won me over into a fan of Guy. The way he interacts with Kakashi is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 25, 2015)

I believe it is. viatoretvenus did his other Gate jutsu and someone on the forum did his mini-jutsu.

Dai was literally the last thing EmotionalRockfish was working on before going on a translating hiatus. Dunno when that'll pop up.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 25, 2015)

I doubt we will get anything soon from EmotionalRockfish honestly. 
it has been almost a month since he translated Gai's profile.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 25, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> I believe it is. viatoretvenus did his other Gate jutsu and someone on the forum did his mini-jutsu.
> 
> Dai was literally the last thing EmotionalRockfish was working on before going on a translating hiatus. Dunno when that'll pop up.



Mmm~~ Okay. Put that in my que. 

I'll do it during my break between chappie 6 and chappie 7 translating...



Hussain said:


> I doubt we will get anything soon from EmotionalRockfish honestly.
> it has been almost a month since he translated Gai's profile.



Dai's creeperstache really freaks me out evertime I gloss over his page in the DB... OTL.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 25, 2015)

Samui's boobs always get me when I skim through the databook. Always have to stop, lol.
Anyway, thanks for the Hachimon stuff, OD. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 25, 2015)

Could someone please do  (I say V2 because a *Kamui entry* was already in databook 3) and ? Not to pressure anyone (I sincerely thank every single translator for their precious work), I just wanted to know if someone has taken this request in account. They are important entries, but not so long, so I think it could be given a shot to them. 

Thanks especially for the Gai entries. Waiting for Hiru Tora 

Kakashi, Obito and Naruto entries would be great, but I know I'm daydreaming at this point


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 25, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Samui's boobs always get me when I skim through the databook. Always have to stop, lol.
> Anyway, thanks for the Hachimon stuff, OD. Sounds awesome.



Samui is a pure quality character


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 25, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Samui's boobs always get me when I skim through the databook. Always have to stop, lol.
> Anyway, thanks for the Hachimon stuff, OD. Sounds awesome.



Ever since I saw a comment about Madara spitting instead of swallowing from yaoi fans (=the scene where he vomits that piece of Hashi's flesh into the basin), whenever I look at his entry, I can't help but stare and laugh~~

There's not very much eye-candy for me. Madara's fabulous hair gives me life when I see his DB photo though lol~~

Mmm, I think the way I interpret the Hachimon now, it explains why Guy didn't die from it. You have to exhaust that "burning flame of life"== the red vapour is the visualization of the life expended. But in the manga, the blaze actually never completely went out. 

[sp]



[/sp]

because Naruto re-ignites it. 

[sp]

.

[/sp]

So Guy still had remaining flame that never burnt off. Hence the survival because he was still salvageable. 

Duy died (as the only other known user) because his flame actually went out completely and no one could save him in time. So the "it's said that the user dies" is only a sample size from Duy. 

So I expect that the Hachimon basically roasts the flesh. With his crumbly leg, perhaps even the tenketsu (=chakra point system) is irreversibly burned up because of being "forcibly overridden". Afterall, I assume it kills the user because it slowly destroys and depletes the chakra network (hence why it says that you unlock any latent abilities), which is connected to the actual body organs.

Perhaps you can graft extremities if there are compatible chakra networks that you can use (Naruto arm to Hashi prosthesis= the chakra network joins). But in the case of Guy's leg, there's no chakra network to graft to...because's it's non-functional. Maybe there is immune system rejection, who knows.

I haven't seen anything aside from pure taijutsu from Guy in the novel yet....so my theory goes out the window if he uses chakra. (Not that the novel is canon)


----------



## Knyght (Feb 25, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Could someone please do  (I say V2 because a *Kamui entry* was already in databook 3) and ?



They're on the request list. They'll get done when they get done. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a little tiny request if possible. 
Can someone translate this guy's page? (Only this page )


I know it's
 Uzumaki Naruto

Konoha, genin

Elements: Fire, Wind, lightning, Earth, water and Yang. 
Icons: Sage, summoner, Jinchuuriki, KKG. 

caption: Is me right?

There, I have done most of it. 
I want the little quote please. I know it's something about becoming the Hokage, probably, but still..


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 25, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I have a little tiny request is possible.
> Can someone translate this guy's page? (Only this page )
> 
> 
> ...



オレはどの先代も超える火影になる！！それがオレの夢だ！！！

I will become a Hokage who will even surpass all the previous generations! That is my dream!!!


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 25, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> They're on the request list. They'll get done when they get done. ?\_(ツ)_/?



Thank to you too for your hardwork in this topic. Add the Raiton Kage Bunshin entry, if possible, too


----------



## Trojan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Uzumaki Naruto
> 
> Konoha, genin
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> オレはどの先代も超える火影になる！！それがオレの夢だ！！！
> 
> I will become a Hokage who will even surpass all the previous generations! That is my dream!!!



Thank you. 


Profile Box:
Ninja ID # = 012607
Birthday: 10/10 (Age 17, Libra)
Height: 166.0cm
Weight: 50.9 kg
Blood Type: B
Personality:

(Hates to lose, love attention? still?) 

oh well...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 25, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Profile Box:
> ...



負けず嫌い、目立ちたがり

Hates to lose, exhibitionist (/someone who's a show-off, doing things to catch other people's attention)


----------



## Knyght (Feb 25, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Thank to you too for your hardwork in this topic. Add the Raiton Kage Bunshin entry, if possible, too



Already there.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Uzumaki Naruto
> 
> Konoha, genin
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> オレはどの先代も超える火影になる！！それがオレの夢だ！！！
> 
> I will become a Hokage who will even surpass all the previous generations! That is my dream!!!






Hussain said:


> Profile Box:
> Ninja ID # = 012607
> Birthday: 10/10 (Age 17, Libra)
> Height: 166.0cm
> ...







OrganicDinosaur said:


> 負けず嫌い、目立ちたがり
> 
> Hates to lose, exhibitionist (/someone who's a show-off, doing things to catch other people's attention)



Thanks Again! DD


OrganicDinosaur said:


> 木の葉の名店,一楽ラーメンが大のお気に入り。とんこつミソチヤーシューがプーム!
> 
> As a well-known restaurant in Konoha, Ichiraku Ramen is his most favourite thing! The Tonkotsu Miso Chiyashu is a boom! (/All the rage!)







Glutamminajr said:


> I translated both parts even though I'm not an expert,but I think I understood what they are saying.
> Btw here they are:
> *Minato's part*
> 
> ...



------
Viz translation for the captions:


Now we are not a motley crew anymore!! 
This here...is the allied shinobi...

Naruto with Kurama:
I am coming after all that hate inside you too someday!!!

Narudo:
... I can't whine and moan about this!!!
-------

Narudo: this stops now!!!!!

Minato: I believe in you.

naruto:thanks...
...Pa...

------


Narudo and Sakura:
I...hate people who lie to themselves. 

Gaara:
Now you must decide for yourself..
...What you can do for Sasuke.

Naruto and Sasuke:
Because you are my friend!!

Narudo:
I'll be waiting for you...
...Sasuke.

-------

the small Narudo and Kurama:
Kurama: hit my chakra with yours. 

the big one:
Narudo: Now let's do this!!!

the one about Iruke:
come back alive!!!

the last one:
Never forget your friends.

-------

Narudo:
Curse or not... 
I wanna keep the real Neji right here!! 

Narudo and Sasuke:
I'm the one who'll become Hokage! 

the last one:
C'mon let's show 'em what we're made of, ya know!

--------

Narudo and Sasuke:
we'll sleep tomorrow, dreaming our own dreams!!!

Narudo:
I never go back on my words. 
that's my shinobi way!

Narudo:
but I do know what "comrades" are....
and I want to protect 'em...that's all.

Sasuke:
your time has come, madara.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 25, 2015)

@Utapurinsesu

Since you are here, would you mind translating this thing only?

*Spoiler*: __ 








I hope it's not too much to ask. (=
(without Naruto's words in the pic)


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 25, 2015)

I did Naruto's favourite box on reddit a while back:

木の葉の名店,一楽ラーメンが大のお気に入り。とんこつミソチヤーシューがプーム!

As a well-known restaurant in Konoha, Ichiraku Ramen is his most favourite thing! The Tonkotsu Miso Chiyashu is a boom! (/All the rage!)


----------



## Trojan (Feb 25, 2015)

Great!
I'll edit that post then.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 26, 2015)

Does the databook say something about Rikudo's Sword of Nunoboko?


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, below the Gudodama article, I think. Haven't gotten around to translating it, but I might as well do it later today (during LCS x))


----------



## Knyght (Feb 26, 2015)

What are those little info boxes? I've only just noticed that they aren't a part of the Hundred Leaves Collection...which means the link I've put for the curse seal secret file shouldn't be there. OTL

*Edit: *Crap, I've done it with B and Naruto's Bijuu Training too. ┻━┻ ︵ヽ(`Д?)ﾉ︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 26, 2015)

What do you mean, Knuckle?


----------



## Knyght (Feb 26, 2015)

Somewhere along the line, I assumed that "Rasengan's shape alterations resembles Bijuudama" from the Bijuudama translation and "Curse mark adds the senjutsu power" from the Perfect Form Susano'o translation were a part of the Hundred Leaves Collection. So I ended up linking those entries to these two:

 p. 265 - Grotesque Figures - Rampaging Personalities - Cursed Seals - That Power's Origin
 p. 286 - Drawing Out the Bijuu's Power - B's and Naruto's Bijuu Training

I wasn't really thinking about it and didn't bother checking the pages themselves so I never realised they were actually just parts of the jutsu entries.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 27, 2015)

Daytime Tiger has been added!!

Guy's DB entries should all be done now~~

Aside from the related people like Might Duy, who is in someone else's queue.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 27, 2015)

Utapurinsesu said:


> I still think unwavering is the best. Looking up the descriptions of what 豪放 means in Japanese, it does sound like someone who is can take everything in their stride (including the bad) and remain unaffected.
> 
> 
> How about 'trunk' like Majin Lu suggested? It implies everyone is tied to her as the focal point without explicitly saying it.
> ...



Ahhhh okay. So 毘蘭樹 indeed does not return results about being an Orchid . Misleading kanji OTL.

"An unwavering tree-trunk at the heart of the village: an audacious medic and unlucky gambler!"

.......No that's still way too long OTL.

I can't condense this onion any further!!


----------



## Knyght (Feb 27, 2015)

I think that sounds fine, tbh. Doesn't seem that long to me.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Daytime Tiger has been added!!
> 
> Guy's DB entries should all be done now~~
> 
> Aside from the related people like Might Duy, who is in someone else's queue.



Thank you very much! Now V2 Kamui, Kamui Shuriken and Raiton Kage Bunshin  (I'm joking, thank for your work and take all the time you need).


----------



## Trojan (Feb 27, 2015)

They are probably exactly what happened in the manga anyway like everything else.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 27, 2015)

Yet here we are regardless.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 27, 2015)

True. 
though I meant that it's better to not put such high expectations.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> True.
> though I meant that it's better to not put such high expectations.



When was the last time we actually learned something new from this DB? (This is a serious question. Have we ever learned anything mindblowing that's not in the manga?!)

Someone keeps pestering me for Madara's profile to be translated ):<.....Knuckle could you please just add it to the generic request queue?

Now that I'm on break before I start translating the next chappie of Kakashi Hiden....

Add Ashura and Indra to my upcoming queue please~

I can do those today and just get them fixed up and over with. OTL.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 27, 2015)

Done and done.


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 27, 2015)

Torune was getting lonely, so I've upped Fuu's entry.

I guess I'll do Inoichi next to complete that page.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> When was the last time we actually learned something new from this DB? (This is a serious question. Have we ever learned anything mindblowing that's not in the manga?!)



Let me see.
1- The obvious stuff is the elements for the characters, and the rank and ranges for the jutsu.
2- Some filler got conformed, but who watch the anime know those, so it's not really "new" completely
3- There are obvious things that posters in the battle dome section always deny, and the DB conformed them (Yet, they are still being ignored anyway)

So, not much really. 
the only one who got something new is probably the second Kazekage. Everything else is more or
less the same.


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 27, 2015)

As a Shino fangirl, the filler about Torune and Shino growing up together as brothers getting confirmed is a very welcome surprise for me. He has had no backstory whatsoever, so this development is literally it. That makes the DB for me!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Let me see.
> 1- The obvious stuff is the elements for the characters, and the rank and ranges for the jutsu.
> 2- Some filler got conformed, but who watch the anime know those, so it's not really "new" completely
> 3- There are obvious things that posters in the battle dome section always deny, and the DB conformed them (Yet, they are still being ignored anyway)
> ...



WHOO. Cleared my queue again :33 Asura and Indra are done already~~

So I cleared and translated the whole Otsutsuki clan, actually, since I did Kaguya and Hagoromo earlier. Except for Hamura, I think. Grr. He's on the general request list OTL.

lol I keep thinking to myself that there's nothing too out there to translate. If it was shocking info I'm sure I would have posted it already. 

But I guess you can look at the legends (at least, I think the icon and keys are translated into English somewhere?) for that info though. I don't have to tell you what the ranges and rank of jutsu are. 

Stupid Yamato's entry inserting his filler story!! ):<<

I've never ventured into the Battledome section of NF. I guess it's serious debating going on on jutsu versus jutsu?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 27, 2015)

Hamura we know he went to the "moon" with his clan supposedly, no? 



> But I guess you can look at the legends (at least, I think the icon and keys are translated into English somewhere?) for that info though. I don't have to tell you what the ranges and rank of jutsu are.


Yeah, those are easy. 



> Stupid Yamato's entry inserting his filler story!! ):<<


It's not only him. Pakura and her student Maki. Shino and his story with Torune as Utapurinsesu said. 
Tho the worst is Yamato's story, he completetly ruined that filler for me! 



> I've never ventured into the Battledome section of NF. I guess it's serious debating going on on jutsu versus jutsu?



*Spoiler*: __ 



There are jutsu Vs jutsu, but mostly character vs character. The things on top of my head currently now is for example Hashirama's jutsu are mostly short-mid range jutsu, and that includes his most powerful jutsu, the Buddha. However, people claim that it's BS, and it's area of effect much greater and it will destroy everything. 

His wooden Dragon is also short-mid range attack (0-10m), however since that destroy their theories about the characters' power or how effective they are, they ignore those things. Say, for example this thread where the 

This is in term of range, and how jutsu work. Another example I debated a lot that Minato's S/T jutsu are superior to Tobirama's. However, Tobirama became very popular since he was brought back as an ET, so people did not like that he said for example here that the FTG , or when he said here. People like to say that he did not actually meant it like he said it, but he meant something else "reflexes" and all that crap. The Databook came in 3 places clarified what the manga mentioned, but still they claim the DB to be crap, nonsense, hyperpole....etc 

and so many things. Long story short, people take what they want to take if it support their FV character, and ignore the other things if it against their own agenda. 

Obviously the same things with the previous Databook as well.


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ahhhh okay. So 毘蘭樹 indeed does not return results about being an Orchid . Misleading kanji OTL.
> 
> "An unwavering tree-trunk at the heart of the village: an audacious medic and unlucky gambler!"
> 
> ...



Honestly, I don't think we CAN condense this onion anymore than this fabulous translation, at least not while keeping all the layers. We're either going to have to keep it a little bit longer, or we take out some of the layers in favor of simplicity, although I like to have all the nuances present. 

Saying that, IF we want to shorten it, I think the medic part could be taken out. This seems to be secondary information that Kishi wants to get across compared to her being Hokage and a gambler. Her gambling is brought up all over her profile (and is the primary association with the 博打の木), but her being a medic nin is only mentioned once.

So far with both lines of text we have: 

"A blooming Will of Fire for all of eternity? (A will of fire blooming for all eternity?)
An unwavering tree-trunk at the heart of the village: an audacious medic and unlucky gambler!"

So what should we do?



It would be so much easier if 毘蘭樹 actually had a name in English!


----------



## Xel (Feb 28, 2015)

Utapurinsesu said:


> Torune was getting lonely, so I've upped Fuu's entry.
> 
> I guess I'll do Inoichi next to complete that page.



Aw, thank you! I love how what is says matches my headcanon 100%. In fact, it sounds so good that I now regret not seeing more of him even more than I did before  One thing that bothers me is that he seems underweight even by Narutoverse standards, guess Danzo didn't bother to feed him properly, and he was okay with it.

By the way, the Shino vs Torune filler was among my favorites as well, I just love Danzo's boys too much. Still don't get how come they didn't use codenames and were allowed to be friends though.

Great job everyone else, too


----------



## Knyght (Feb 28, 2015)

*@Seelentau & Eriko:* Do either of you two have anything in mind for future translations so I can pop it on the list?



OrganicDinosaur said:


> WHOO. Cleared my queue again :33 Asura and Indra are done already~~



So what next, OD, or is it back to the novel you go?


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 28, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> Aw, thank you! I love how what is says matches my headcanon 100%. In fact, it sounds so good that I now regret not seeing more of him even more than I did before  One thing that bothers me is that he seems underweight even by Narutoverse standards, guess Danzo didn't bother to feed him properly, and he was okay with it.
> 
> By the way, the Shino vs Torune filler was among my favorites as well, I just love Danzo's boys too much. Still don't get how come they didn't use codenames and were allowed to be friends though.
> 
> Great job everyone else, too



I know, I love these boys too! Hate Danzo to death, but love Furune 

Actually, when I was working on his profile I thought he was a bit on the light side at 61.7kg (compared to Inoichi anyway, 69.1kg), but he's actually heavier than Shikaku (59.8kg) and Hiashi (59.6kg), so it's not really the case I suppose...


----------



## Xel (Feb 28, 2015)

Utapurinsesu said:


> I know, I love these boys too! Hate Danzo to death, but love Furune
> 
> Actually, when I was working on his profile I thought he was a bit on the light side at 61.7kg (compared to Inoichi anyway, 69.1kg), but he's actually heavier than Shikaku (59.8kg) and Hiashi (59.6kg), so it's not really the case I suppose...



Well, it just doesn't seem healthy for a guy who is 180 cm tall and 19 years old to weight this little. In real life, that would make him skinny.

By the way, could you please elaborate upon what (as you perceive it) the "technically skilled" part refers to? His ability to build traps?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2015)

Can anyone link me to a translation of Sasuke's page?


----------



## TRN (Feb 28, 2015)

Naruto link too


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 28, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> *@Seelentau & Eriko:* Do either of you two have anything in mind for future translations so I can pop it on the list?



I'm translating whenever I want to and what I want to. I'm not planning it beforehand. If I said "I do X this evening", then I'll most likely not do it. No idea why, that's just my personality^^


----------



## Platypus (Feb 28, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Can anyone link me to a translation of Sasuke's page?





TRN said:


> Naruto link too



All translated characters, jutsu, etc are in Knuckle's sig.



Seems like Naruto hasn't been done yet.


----------



## Eriko (Feb 28, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> *@Seelentau & Eriko:* Do either of you two have anything in mind for future translations so I can pop it on the list?



I want to finish off team ten, so the next DB4 profile I translate will most likely be either Shikamaru's or Chouji's. Which one will be first depends on how I'm feeling when I get back to DB4 on the "rotation" of translation projects that I'm doing.


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Feb 28, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> Well, it just doesn't seem healthy for a guy who is 180 cm tall and 19 years old to weight this little. In real life, that would make him skinny.
> 
> By the way, could you please elaborate upon what (as you perceive it) the "technically skilled" part refers to? His ability to build traps?



Yes.　The term given is someone who is skilled (particularly with something involving their hands) or an expert  (with knowledge in something) who carries it out skillfully. In Fuu's case, this would be his traps. I wanted to emphasis his proficiency (technique)/ skill level of his art (which Danzo rates so highly), rather than the actual movement (of his hands) itself., but think I'll change it to give a clearer meaning..

Well, many Japanese guys are pretty skinny/ slight of build... no idea how much they weigh though.  He's light but not the lightest adult male in the series either. Like I said, Shikaku is actually lighter even though he looks heavy. Plus it's a manga 

[EDIT]: According to the official average weight of a Japanese male age 20-24 is 65.63kg, fyi.


----------



## Knyght (Feb 28, 2015)

Eriko said:


> I want to finish off team ten, so the next DB4 profile I translate will most likely be either Shikamaru's or Chouji's. Which one will be first depends on how I'm feeling when I get back to DB4 on the "rotation" of translation projects that I'm doing.



Thanks for that.


----------



## Xel (Feb 28, 2015)

Utapurinsesu said:


> Yes.　The term given is someone who is skilled (particularly with something involving their hands) or an expert  (with knowledge in something) who carries it out skillfully. In Fuu's case, this would be his traps. I wanted to emphasis his proficiency (technique)/ skill level of his art (which Danzo rates so highly), rather than the actual movement (of his hands) itself., but think I'll change it to give a clearer meaning..
> 
> Well, many Japanese guys are pretty skinny/ slight of build... no idea how much they weigh though.  He's not the lightest adult male in the series either. Like I said, Shikaku is actually lighter even though he looks heavy. Plus it's a manga



So basically he is what can be called handy, right? Thanks for clearing it up. I like him even more now  He has all those qualities I value in both characters and real people.

Oh, and perhaps you could at some point translate his jutsu too, if you don't mind? It's also half page.

Yeah, but what's their average height? Not to mention, as ninjas, they'd build muscles.


----------



## Utapurinsesu (Mar 1, 2015)

I prefer translating the characters (at least for now), but maybe I'll do his jutsu at some point if I feel like it...

I think that link I posted has links to other stats, so you can have a browse on there for more info.

Fuu is really light, but like I said, it's a manga.


----------



## Xel (Mar 1, 2015)

Utapurinsesu said:


> I prefer translating the characters (at least for now), but maybe I'll do his jutsu at some point if I feel like it...
> 
> I think that link I posted has links to other stats, so you can have a browse on there for more info.
> 
> Fuu is really light, but like I said, it's a manga.



Well, sure, if you suddenly find yourself with nothing else to do, or something  I'm not going to insist or anything like that.

Yeah, I looked once I got to where I've got faster Internet connection, and they are indeed quite short, about 170 cm. And I know it's a manga, but it kind of matters to me because fanfics.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, it's quite uncanny how at some point in said fanfic way before the DB was released Fuu was mentioned to be unusually light (and that Torune was shorter, yet heavier), and it's just one of the many coincidences - I guessed his height correctly before the anime revealed it, I was close about his age (I estimated 20-21), and even his freaking birthday (second half of August, which also happens to make it close to mine). My headcanons about his and Torune's personalities and friendship were also spot on with both the filler and the DB. Though, I initially thought that he was blond.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 1, 2015)

People, why don't you try to do big characters entries, I'm referring to Naruto's, Kakashi's, Obito's and Madara's, by splitting the pages between the translators? That way, no one would have to translate five or six pages in a single row, but a page each other, more or less. This way we will have the still missing most important characters entries finally translated, and no one will have to work really hard on that, as no one is payed for his work, obviously. What do you think?


----------



## Eriko (Mar 1, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> People, why don't you try to do big characters entries, I'm referring to Naruto's, Kakashi's, Obito's and Madara's, by splitting the pages between the translators? That way, no one would have to translate five or six pages in a single row, but a page each other, more or less. This way we will have the still missing most important characters entries finally translated, and no one will have to work really hard on that, as no one is payed for his work, obviously. What do you think?



I admit that this did cross my mind, but considering that we all have different translation styles, it's not really the best way to go. It's better that each entry is done by a single translator for the sake of consistency.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 1, 2015)

Only an idea, I don't know if you (translators) would like it or not though... 

instead of doing the minor characters, or the extremely irrelevant ones, maybe doing parts of the more
important characters can help? I mean, you (in general) do not have to post the entire translation all at once
(Of course you don't "have" to do any, but for the sake of this suggestion) you can post a translation of a page, or even part of a page, and keep editing it whenever you (general again) feel like it...


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 1, 2015)

Eriko said:


> I admit that this did cross my mind, but considering that we all have different translation styles, it's not really the best way to go. It's better that each entry is done by a single translator for the sake of consistency.



But is better this than nothing, definitely better, I think. Also everyone of you is good, we all saw that, so the fact that one can use some words more than others or a particular style it's not that detrimental. It's just an idea, anyway.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 1, 2015)

I always figured the minor characters get translated first because their profiles are more likely to reveal new info compared to main characters we know basically everything about.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think there is any kind of reveal of anything. Their profile would probably say what we already know...


----------



## Platypus (Mar 1, 2015)

The Databook has already revealed new information about jutsu and minor characters. Bits of the Ootsutsuki and Juubi's past not mentioned in the manga come to mind. The rest were mostly minor character personalities and other irrelevant things, but I'd rather have insignificant info instead of no info at all. We already know main character's backstories and personalities. No point in asking translators to put hours of work into 6 page long profiles which have barely anything new in them. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 1, 2015)

As I said before, I'm usually translating smaller articles because I'm not actively studying Japanese. It takes a lot of time for me to translate things and my attention span is only so long. Also, many a little makes a mickle, or so they say.


----------



## Indra (Mar 1, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> As I said before, I'm usually translating smaller articles because I'm not actively studying Japanese. It takes a lot of time for me to translate things and my attention span is only so long. Also, many a little makes a mickle, or so they say.



Is anyone going to work on Naruto's part?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 1, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

